# HOWTO: Install freenx

## Heschi

HOWTO: Install freenx

Download all these into the same directory:

From http://www.nomachine.com/sources.php -> 1.4.0 branch

nx-X11-1.4.0-3.tar.gz

nxagent-1.4.0-44.tar.gz

nxauth-1.4.0-1.tar.gz

nxcomp-1.4.0-12.tar.gz

nxcompext-1.4.0-3.tar.gz

nxdesktop-1.4.0-36.tar.gz

nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz

nxssh-1.4.0-15.tar.gz

nxviewer-1.4.0-2.tar.gz

From http://freedesktop.org/~mornfall/debian/pool/n/nxserver/

nxserver_0.1.orig.tar.gz

nxserver_0.1-2.diff.gz

Emerge the nx client:

```
emerge nxclient

# this supplies some older versions of libraries/programs which we'll overwrite later
```

Extract:

```
find -name '*.tar.gz' -exec tar -xzf {} \;
```

Compile the NX X11 libraries and programs:

```
cd nx-X11

make World

# wait a while

# copy in the necessary libraries

cp -a lib/X11/libX11.so* /usr/NX/lib

cp -a lib/Xext/libXext.so* /usr/NX/lib

cp -a lib/Xrender/libXrender.so* /usr/NX/lib

# copy other libraries that were compiled with make World

cp programs/nxauth/nxauth /usr/NX/bin

cp programs/Xserver/nxagent /usr/NX/bin

cd ..

cp -a nxcomp/libXcomp.so* /usr/NX/lib

cp -a nxcompext/libXcompext.so* /usr/NX/lib
```

Make nxproxy:

```
cd nxproxy

./configure

make

cp nxproy /usr/NX/bin

cd ..
```

Make nxdesktop:

```
cd nxdesktop

./configure

make

cp nxdesktop /usr/NX/bin

cd ..
```

Make nxviewer:

```
cd nxviewer

xmkmf

make World

cp nxviewer/nxviewer /usr/NX/bin

cp nxpasswd/nxpasswd /usr/NX/bin

cd ..
```

Make nxssh:

```
cd nxssh

./configure

make

cp nxssh /usr/NX/bin

cd ..
```

Patch the freenx scripts:

```
gzcat nxserver_0.1-2.diff.gz|patch -p0
```

Fix a few miscellaneous bugs:

```
cd nxserver-0.1
```

	nxsetup:

		line 26: add a 'd' to ssh

	nxserver:

		line 19: add 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/NX/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH'

		line 23: change NX_DIR to /usr/NX

		lines 703 and 705: add "echo" before the status messages:

		[ -f $NX_HOME_DIR/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ] && echo "NX> 110 NX Server is running"

		[ -f $NX_HOME_DIR/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ] && echo "NX> 110 NX Server is running"

	nxnode:

		line 20: get rid of the unused variable declaration and put in 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/NX/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

		change /usr/bin to /usr/NX/bin:	(note: this is where those programs normally go, but I figured I'd put them in the /usr/NX dir)

```
perl -pi -e 's!/usr/bin/!/usr/NX/bin/!' nxnode
```

Install freenx:

```
chmod a+rx nxsetup nxserver nxnode

cp nxsetup nxserver nxnode /usr/NX/bin
```

 Setup:

```
mkdir /home/.nx

/usr/NX/bin/nxsetup

passwd -u nx

env-update && ldconfig && source /etc/profile

# choose a user to run under NX

nxserver --adduser $USERNAME

nxserver --passwd $USERNAME
```

Done! You should now be able to connect to your server as the user you added and start a Gnome or KDE session.

A few caveats:

Session resuming doesn't seem to work. Nor does anything but Gnome/KDE. I think this is freenx's problem, not mine, but I don't want to investigate it right now. If anyone else wants to I can tell them what little I've learned.

Thanks to JG for ironing out this HOWTO with me.

Enjoy.

-Heschi

----------

## djmaze

Hey,

I just saw this when I finished my ebuilds   :Laughing: 

You can find them at bugzilla! https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61874

Greetz,

Martin

----------

## Heschi

I see you're renaming NX's libX{render,ext} to whatever-nx. Are you absolutely positive that the NX compression still works when you do this?

----------

## djmaze

Those are special versions of the X libraries for the nxagent X-proxy! To be able to install them in /usr/lib along with the original X11 libraries, they had to be renamed! 

This is straight from the debian builds. Peter Rockai made this patch. As you can see, he changed Makefiles and Defines likewise, so it works.

Sure NX compression works. I tried NX sessions to a remote workstation over a DSL link. This is really fast and responsive, like it should be  :Very Happy: 

Just try it out.. it does no harm -

----------

## Heschi

All right, I'm a little surprised that it doesn't lose any functionality when the X applications don't use the NX libraries though. The ebuilds are an okay start, but won't install unless the user has nxserver in their PATH due to constant usage of $(which nxserver). Also, the client binary is semi-required for correct operation. Without nxclient installed, clicking on the close button of the connecting client will not do anything.

----------

## djmaze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The ebuilds are an okay start, but won't install unless the user has nxserver in their PATH due to constant usage of $(which nxserver).

 

I agree, this was not nice approach and has to be fixed.

 *Quote:*   

> Without nxclient installed, clicking on the close button of the connecting client will not do anything.

 

What's this? You mean suspending of sessions?

----------

## Heschi

nxclient is the application providing the suspend/terminate/cancel dialog. Without it, that dialog never appears and there's no way to cleanly terminate the session. Just killing gnome-session seems to leave processes lying around.

----------

## djmaze

I don't understand. You installed the nxclient application on the server??

----------

## Heschi

Correct. Doesn't make much sense to me, either, but that's how they (nomachine) did it.

----------

## djmaze

Interesting! I didn't know that. I'll inform Stu Herbert who takes over the ebuild work.

----------

## djmaze

I just tried reconnecting after suspending a session. Instead of being presented a dialog asking me whether to continue the old or begin a new session, a new session was being created without asking me! 

I was not able to reconnect to the old session. The only solution was to kill the session on the server, using 

```
nxserver --terminate [username]
```

Do you experience the same problems?

Martin

----------

## Heschi

Yeah, I did. I don't think freenx supports suspending sessions.

----------

## djmaze

It does! Just try the new Knoppix version 3.6! Works wonderful there.

----------

## Spearhead

Hi, thanks for putting together this HOWTO, but i have a small problem with it... i get up to this point:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Patch the freenx scripts: 
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

And then i get the error message 

"gzcat: nxserver_0.1-2.diff.gz: not in gzip format"

What can i do?

EDIT: Never mind, downloaded the file with another program and it worked... i hope the rest'll work as well  :Wink: 

----------

## Spearhead

OK, now i have a new problem... i followed all the steps and the installation succeeded.

BUT, i tried to connect using the NX Client for Windows, it gets to the point where it succeeds authenticating the user, but then the connection times out after a while....

Here's the output i get when i click under details:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2528
> 
> NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.0.103 on port: 22
> ...

 

Anyone got an idea what's wrong?

----------

## djmaze

Hmm.. you would have better tried the ebuilds! I struggled the same way as you. So, why have the hassle again?

http://www.strahlungsfrei.de/nxserver-ebuilds.tar.bz2

Just unpack this into /usr/local/portage (create if it doesn't exist) and do

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage/ emerge -p nxserver-free
```

This should work, even if you installed the things manually before.

----------

## Spearhead

ok, i'll try that, thanks... will post results  :Smile: 

----------

## Spearhead

well, the building of the nxserver-free ebuild failed at the patch.

I then updated portage because i read that freenx is in there but now i get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Updating Portage cache... \/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1102: /usr/portage/eclass/nxserver-1.4.eclass: No such file or directory
> 
> !!! ERROR: net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.1 failed.
> ...

 

Seems this will take some more time....

----------

## sphantom

 *djmaze wrote:*   

> Hmm.. you would have better tried the ebuilds! I struggled the same way as you. So, why have the hassle again?
> 
> http://www.strahlungsfrei.de/nxserver-ebuilds.tar.bz2
> 
> Just unpack this into /usr/local/portage (create if it doesn't exist) and do
> ...

 

yeah, as Spearhead alluded to, these ebuilds didn't work.

The first problem (spearheads), is that line 22 of nxserver-free-1.4.0.ebuild tries to change to a directory that doesn't exist - "/var/tmp/portage/nxserver-free-1.4.0/work/nxserver-free-1.4.0" when the archive only extracted a "/var/tmp/portage/nxserver-free-1.4.0/work/nxserver-1.4.0"..

Once i got that problem straightened out, it for some reason hangs at "Searching for nxserver binary". I spent about 5 minutes on this problem and eventually gave up.. it still might be a simple fix though..

I sync'd this morning and didnt see the free server any where in the portage tree... so for the meantime i guess im just gonna wait till one of the 2 work themselves out..

-sp

----------

## Shaman

NX won't compile with GCC 3.4.1  :Sad: 

----------

## robostac

All fixed now, I'd written a script called imake which called make with the intel compiler, which conflicted.Last edited by robostac on Tue Aug 31, 2004 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skobar

I've installed the ebuilds and everything looks good, but as soon as i try to connect to the server (from localhost or with a knoppix-3.6 from a notebook) I get the following message:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 12937

NX> 200 Connected to address: 127.0.0.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

The following is the log from the sshd (debug mode):

```
debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_3.8.1p1

debug1: private host key: #0 type 0 RSA1

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug1: private host key: #1 type 1 RSA

debug1: read PEM private key done: type DSA

debug1: private host key: #2 type 2 DSA

debug1: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0.

Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

socket: Address family not supported by protocol

Generating 768 bit RSA key.

RSA key generation complete.

debug1: Server will not fork when running in debugging mode.

Connection from 127.0.0.1 port 37485

debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_3.4p1

debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.4p1 pat OpenSSH*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_3.8.1p1

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 22/22

debug1: list_hostkey_types: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST received

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_INIT

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REPLY sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: KEX done

debug1: userauth-request for user nx service ssh-connection method none

debug1: attempt 0 failures 0

Failed none for nx from 127.0.0.1 port 37485 ssh2

Failed none for nx from 127.0.0.1 port 37485 ssh2

debug1: userauth-request for user nx service ssh-connection method publickey

debug1: attempt 1 failures 1

debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 102/100 (e=0/0)

debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2

debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 102/100 (e=0/0)

debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2

debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Failed publickey for nx from 127.0.0.1 port 37485 ssh2

Connection closed by 127.0.0.1

debug1: do_cleanup

debug1: do_cleanup
```

I checked ~nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2 and /usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key (they are the same as on the knoppix laptop)

Publickey Authentication works for a 'normal' user - so sshd_config seems to be ok.

Any idea is welcome!

----------

## robostac

I had the same problem as above ^^

Fixed it by getting the nxsetup from the link at top of post(nxserver diff patch), and running that, then symlinking /usr/NX to /usr/NX.free. Seems to be working to connect now, though I haven't managed to get a remote session up yet, just gives a connection timeout.

[update]

Got it working, had to specify NX_HOME_DIR  and NX_ETC_DIR to get it to work.

```
NX_HOME_DIR=/usr/NX/home/nx NX_ETC_DIR=/usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/bin/nxsetup
```

Just realised the box I was doing it to has no desktop managers installed, which has set me back a bit  :Smile: 

----------

## sphantom

just a little update from my end.. i installed the nxserver-freenx package in the portage tree, and am coming across the same "Authentication Failed" problem.

From what I've gathered the client is trying to basically ssh to nx@<servername>, and is expecting to use authorized_keys2... Since this is the case, One should be able to run "ssh nx@<server>" from the same client & username that the nxclient resides on.

Well I tried that, and its asking for a password instead of letting me in using my key.. so i'd venture a guess to say this might be why authorization is failing.. Unfortunately nothing I've done seems to force the server to accept the key.. I've setup ssh to do this many times before on many different machines, but conventional wisdom doesn't appear to be solving this problem for me.. 

Incidentally, i ripped into that nxsetup script, and it turned out to be relatively simple, only doing a few things, most of which the ebuild did. So I'm guessing its not the nxsetup script that's solving anything, its the whole 0.1-2 patch in general that the ebuild doesn't perform. Perhaps modifying the ebuild to apply this patch might help? The patch appears to be for debian, so I'd imagine the patch would have to be modified too.

I'm still very interested in getting the ebuild to do everything correctly the first time, so If anyone wants to compare notes, or have me do some testing, I'd be happy to..

-sp

----------

## roshan

After unmasking the nxserver-freenx package, I was able to install it fine.  I then followed the instructions given to add a user and set his password.  I was then able to login fine with this username/password combination.  The session suspend/resume feature didn't work for me either; it started a brand new session upon reconnect.  Performance was quite good, though.

```
nxserver --adduser $USERNAME

nxserver --passwd $USERNAME

```

----------

## robostac

I'm not sure exactly what the nxsetup script did, but after that was run, it worked, and before it was run it didn't.

----------

## skobar

I've seen, that the /usr/NX directory was not owned by user nx, so he was not able to write files there. After doing a 

```
chown -R nx.root /usr/NX/
```

The client is able to authenticate itself. Now if have the following error in the 'details...':

```
[...]

NX> 105 startsession --session="test" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="81380c0b71e19140291cd05d096fc2be" --link="adsl" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="800x600+880+212" --keyboard="us(pc105euro)" --kbtype="pc105/us(pc105euro)" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" --agent_password=""  --screeninfo="800x600x24+render"

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.4.0-01 OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: host-1000-9D8C678C0A5128CE10D81B3B13BB6741

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 273c4a2b033d0baa0048a2e5ece7c098

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 81380c0b71e19140291cd05d096fc2be

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 105 bye

NX> 503 Error: undefined command: 'bye'

NX> 105 

```

But it looks better now  :Smile: 

When I try to connect with a Windows-Laptop it connects shortly, but then the connection is stopped (Details from Windows-PC):

```
Info: End of session requested by remote proxy
```

----------

## nuance9

I tried following the manual instruction and the ebuild in this thread and the ebuild in portage and get the "can't authenticate" error.

----------

## Dr_Smack

I tried the ebuilds first, but I kept getting the authentication error, so I unmerged all the nx stuff and did the manual install.  I can connect; I get a message box stating there was a problem with the cache (because I've never connected before, so that's fine), but I don't get anything after that.  I just get a balck screen.  If I cat my session file in my .nx directory it has this error:

```
NXDialog: WARNING! Couldn't invoke 'nxclient'. Error is 2 'No such file or directory'.

Warning: Couldn't invoke 'nxclient'. Error is 2 'No such file or directory'.

NXDialog: WARNING! Trying with path '/usr/NX/bin:/opt/NX/bin:/usr/local/NX/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin'.

Warning: Trying with path '/usr/NX/bin:/opt/NX/bin:/usr/local/NX/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin'.

Info: Using render cleanup parameters 8/20/23/24/25/26.

Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display ":1000.0".

Failed to get list of devices

Info: Using image cleanup parameters 0/0/0/0.
```

This is interesting because nxclient is in /usr/NX/bin, which is the first directory in its path.  I'm assuming this could be my problem, but I don't know why it would complain the file isn't there (it is chmod'ed 755, so permissions should not be an issue).

----------

## sphantom

Ok, well i umerged, rm -rf'd, and then remerged the portage nxserver-freenx package. It still had the authentication error, but this was indeed fixed by a 'chown -R nx:root /usr/NX', so the ebuild should probably be modified to change the permissions of the entire /usr/NX, not just a few of its subdirectories.

However, now i get a connection timeout. with no details offered..  :Mad: 

[UPDATE]: not sure what i did (if anything), but now I "authenticate" fine initially, get a session list, but it dies when i create a new session, with..... wait for it....... an authentication error... (wierd considering im already authenticated)

[UPDATE2]: well, somehow the permissions got messed up again, once i fixed them, all authentication started working and it works fine from a knoppix laptop, but not when i test it locally.. I get the same "undefined command: bye" error that others are getting.

We're ALMOST there.. I think people should be working on testing the portage ebuilds, rather than manually installing, but thats just an opinion..

-spLast edited by sphantom on Wed Sep 01, 2004 8:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dr_Smack

 *sphantom wrote:*   

> We're ALMOST there.. I think people should be working on testing the portage ebuilds, rather than manually installing, but thats just an opinion..

 

I agree, to a point.  I've never used NX before, so I'm just trying to get it working in any way I can, first.  By doing that, I can then have an idea of when things are going wrong as well as having something against which I can compare when looking at the ebuilds.  Like most everyone, I want working ebuilds, as well, otherwise we lose the strength of Gentoo and its Portage system.

----------

## nuance9

Ok.  I tried removing all the ebuilds and reinstalling using the manual method again.  I have also double checked the permissions.

I still get the exact same error:

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3836

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.168.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

I can login fine with SSH.  I thought I would give it a go trying to login via nxclient from the local machine.

That doesn't work either.  I get this error:

nxclient: cannot connect to X server

Any suggestions?

----------

## Shadowfiend

I've gotten past the initial authentication error (this is someone connecting from an outside Windows machine to my computer running freenx server from portage), but now this comes up:

```

NX> 105 login 

NX> 101 User: belinsky 

NX> 102 Password:  

NX> 103 Welcome to: localhost user: belinsky 

NX> 105 startsession --session="antonio" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="57d46225f235d94388ae4060dbf0de26" --link="adsl" --backingstore="never" --geometry="fullscreen" --keyboard="us" --kbtype="pc102/us" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" --agent_password="" 

 

NX> 204 Authentication failed. 

NX> 105 /usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 227: /usr/NX/var/db//running/sessionId{A077CC61AE02DB3FB618A7734343D7FF}: No such file or directory 

```

The sessionId, naturally, changes; in addition, /usr/NX/var/db/running doesn't exist (and, by consequence, neither does /usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId/*).

Finally, in emerging the nxclient from ebuilds, I constantly get a segfault. Any ideas on what might be causing that? I have gcc-3.3.4-r1

----------

## nuance9

It's working for me.

I erased everything I had done and unmerged everything.

I installed the ebuild using:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nxserver-freenx
```

Next:

```
chown -R nx:root /usr/NX
```

Next:

```
nxserver --adduser <$username>

nxserver --passwd <$username>
```

That's it.  Now it works.  And it is FAST!!!  Blows the socks of VNC.

----------

## odborg

in addition to the above, I had to do:

```

chmod u+x /usr/NX/var/db/*

```

I have now setup the nxserver-freenx ebuild on two machines (a and b). I can connect to machine a from windows (through vmware) on machine b but not from the linux nxclient on machine b.

i can not connect to machine b from machine a  

weird :/

----------

## sphantom

 *nuance9 wrote:*   

> It's working for me.
> 
> I erased everything I had done and unmerged everything.
> 
> I installed the ebuild using:
> ...

 

Confirmed.. I did the above as well and successfully connected remotely. However, I managed to find out in the process that using the client locally doesn't work (by connecting to localhost), which is mostly how i'd been testing it in the first place..  So, everybody should do the above, and not test locally!!   :Very Happy: 

Oh yeah, and I agree, it IS fast(er) =)

Now, i have to do something about these fonts.. yuck

-sp

----------

## hopfe

I've installed the server and add a user, but when i try to connect i get the error "Error: undefined command: 'bye'". 

My problem is that i doesn't have a node.conf in /usr/NX/etc  :Sad: 

----------

## djmaze

 *Quote:*   

> I've installed the server and add a user, but when i try to connect i get the error "Error: undefined command: 'bye'".

 

I had this problem too. You need the old version of nxclient on your client machine (1.3.2), not 1.4.0.

```
emerge "=nxclient-1.3.2"
```

----------

## odborg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge "=nxclient-1.3.2"
> 
> 

 

```

emerge =nxclient-1.3.2 -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxcomp-1.3.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxproxy-1.3.2

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/nxclient-1.3.2 [1.4.0]

```

can i do this on a machine which allready has nxserver-freeenx emerged, or will the downgrading of nxclient pose any troubles? (and i think nxcomp 1.4 and nxproxy 1.4 was installed by the nxserver-freeenx.ebuild so there maybe problems too?)

----------

## djmaze

This works for me with client and server on the same machine. Seems like nxserver-freenx doesn't really need the 1.4.0 versions!

So, just try to downgrade..

----------

## odborg

i now get the following after authetication completed:

```
Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '24449'.

Error: Can't open UNIX connection to X server.

Error: Error 2 'No such file or directory' opening '/tmp/.X11-unix/X10'.

```

----------

## odborg

appears this was because i was running nxclient as root (must a security feature)

as a normal user i now have no problems (yay  :Smile: )

----------

## Shadowfiend

 *sphantom wrote:*   

>  *nuance9 wrote:*   It's working for me.
> 
> I erased everything I had done and unmerged everything.
> 
> I installed the ebuild using:
> ...

 

Working for me now, too, but connecting to localhost is no problem at all. I attempted it (albeit not with the nxclient from portage, but from the 1.3.2 debian tarball they have, since the one from portage kept segfaulting on me), and connected fine. Funny how when I connected from another computer on the LAN, though, it went slightly faster than from this one  :Very Happy: 

----------

## elykyllek

Shadowfiend how did you get past your above error?

 *Quote:*   

> 227: /usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{594698509EE7A065422E7EC9756E1B82}: Permission denied
> 
> 

 

Because I'm getting it as well.

----------

## Shadowfiend

Yes I did. I did it by following, step by step, the things that nuance9 said, and then doing what odborg said ( chmod u+x /usr/NX/var/db/*  ). That last step may be all that you need to do. Otherwise, start from scratch. I unmerged everything and reemerged, and it worked.

----------

## djmaze

I figured out that these two commands will help in most cases:

```

chown -R nx:root /usr/NX

chmod u+x /usr/NX/var/db/*

```

----------

## kwok-gentoo

 *djmaze wrote:*   

> I figured out that these two commands will help in most cases:
> 
> ```
> 
> chown -R nx:root /usr/NX
> ...

 

In my case:

Also do: chmod +x /user/NX/etc

----------

## elykyllek

Thanks for everyones help, finally got it working.  Like everyone else though, suspending and resuming doesn't work, and the remote multimedia doesn't seem to work either.  Thats to be expected though with such a alpha release.

Thanks again.

----------

## borchi

what is in /usr/NX/var/db/*? i don't have it.

----------

## elykyllek

 *borchi wrote:*   

> what is in /usr/NX/var/db/*? i don't have it.

 

Three initally empty directories

```

root@tux kyle # ls -l /usr/NX/var/db/

total 12

drwx------  2 nx root 4096 Sep  3 11:56 closed

drwx------  2 nx root 4096 Sep  3 11:47 failed

drwx------  2 nx root 4096 Sep  3 11:56 running

```

Ignore the total 12 thing, its just that they now contain SessionId's of past sessions.

----------

## elykyllek

Also I've been able to get it to run with kde, but as of yet I cannot get it to start with fluxbox.  I've tried getting it to execute startx, exec fluxbox, startfluxbox, all with it just showing a black screen.  Any ideas?

----------

## gorth_kr

Is it possible to get NX working as a normal user? I would like to be able to access NX from a windows pc.

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

I've been hacking on nxserver-freenx for several hours over two days now, and it still doesn't work. Here's what I can remember from what problems I solved, kluge by kluge, not necessarily in chronological order:

- one of the NX packages didn't compile with gcc 3.4 - used gcc-config to switch to gcc 3.3.4

- "204 Authentication failed." error - I couldn't login as the user nx with publickey authentication. Solved by adding my private key (.ssh/id_dsa) to nx's $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys2

- some other problem with authentication - freenx assumes that your AuthorizedKeysFile is .ssh/authorized_keys2, mine was .ssh/authorized_keys. I changed my home dir and /etc/ssh/sshd_config to suit freenx's needs

- "bye" not a defined command - applied http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/nx/nx-0.1-2.diff to nxserver

- libXcomp.so.1.4.0 found - this one was done in a really klugey way, and it might have broken something... symlinked libXcomp.so.1.4.0 -> libXcomp.so in /usr/NX/lib

- nxssh not found - changed nxssh to $NX_DIR/bin/nxssh on some line in either nxserver or nxnode, not sure which

- various other troubles - reinstalling nxserver-freenx and co. when I wasn't sure if a change I had made had caused bad stuff to happen

----------

## d_f0rce

Hi,

I've installed nxserver-freenx from the ports and after some tweaking everything runs fine now.

I saw that this ebuild does not create a new dsa key for /usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key but uses a static one which is hard coded. Isn't this a HUGE security risk? Every Gentoo user can connect to the NX server of another gentoo user without being asked for a password. And if there ever is a bug in nxserver the host is easily cracked. This destroys the whole NX security conecpt, doesn't it?

The ebuild should create new keys or at least print a BIG warning that these keys should be replaced in a production environment.

UPDATE:

I created a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62912

Greets,

d_f0rce

----------

## StifflerStealth

I cannot even use the portage ebuilds because the following happens: 

```
root@dingbat /home/stiffler # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "nxserver-freenx" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

 I even tried to manually edit all the ebuilds and eclasses to change ~x86 to x86, but that still did not help. Does anyone know what is going on?

Thanks.

----------

## djmaze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I cannot even use the portage ebuilds because the following happens: 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

You should try a new sync. I had this before, and I believe this was fixed by syncing the portage tree!

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *djmaze wrote:*   

> You should try a new sync. I had this before, and I believe this was fixed by syncing the portage tree!

  I did a new sync and that did not work, I get the same error, so I did an emerge regen, and that did not work. I will try syncing tomorrow. I keep my system up-to-date, so i do not know what the problem is.

----------

## Spearhead

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> I cannot even use the portage ebuilds because the following happens: 
> 
> ```
> root@dingbat /home/stiffler # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv nxserver-freenx
> 
> ...

 

Try emerging by giving emerge the complete path to the ebuild "/usr/portage....." and not only "nxserver-freenx", maybe that'll work?

----------

## jsaitoh

If anyone knows how to solve this...  please enlighten me...  I've been 

trying everything mentioned on this board using the nxserver-freenx 

ebuild.

The following are what I have done:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nxserver-freenx

chmod u+x /usr/NX/var/db/*

chown -R nx:root /usr/NX

nxserver --adduser jsaitoh

nxserver --passwd jsaitoh

*entered a password*

```

I fixed the DSA key issues by using my own keys via ssh-keygen, and 

seem to be fine.

What I am getting is:

```

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3232

NX> 200 Connected to address: 172.16.0.101 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-01 OS (GPL)

NX> 105 Hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.3.2

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: jsaitoh

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: os-test user: jsaitoh

NX> 105 startsession --session="Test" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="16c4254319c96827024d1bcceccb57a7" --link="modem" --backingstore="never" --geometry="fullscreen" --keyboard="jp" --kbtype="pc105/jp" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" --agent_password=""

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

NX> 105 

```

What's bugging me is:  "Authentication failed" after accepting my DSA 

keys (sshd) and my username/password combo(nxserver).  For some 

reason, I am unauthenticated to "startsession".  Has anyone seen this 

problem, and solved the issue other than what has been shown above?

Thanks in advance for any input.

----------

## erlich

tried the ebuilds: didn't work. no nxsetup was installed (somehow)

tried the 'long way', and then nxsetup was there. done the whole process and it works like a charm!

thanks a lot!

----------

## djmaze

jsaitoh, please try running the nx* programs manually. I think this will show the problem.

```

nxproxy

nxagent

nxssh

```

There may be some dynamic linking problems. Personally, I fixed this by re-emerging nx-x11-1.4.0.

----------

## elykyllek

Just got an email announcing that FreeNX 0.2 it out.

http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/nx/freenx-0.2.tar.gz

Heres the email from Fabian Franz <fabianfranz@gmx.de>:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
> 
> Hash: SHA1
> ...

 

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *Spearhead wrote:*   

> Try emerging by giving emerge the complete path to the ebuild "/usr/portage....." and not only "nxserver-freenx", maybe that'll work?

  That did work. I did a pretend because I was compiling the new OOo-Ximain 1.3.3-r1 ebuild and I did not want to stop that. I find it odd that I had to do that. I remember having to give the exact path to the ebuild back in the early days of portage 1.x, the really early days.

 *elykyllek wrote:*   

> Just got an email announcing that FreeNX 0.2 it out.

  I guess I will wait for the ebuild to be in portage before I install. The Devs of FreeNX are really cool. I mean, they personally addressed Stu in the email and included stuff for Gentoo. I wonder if the Devs of FreeNX read this Thread.

----------

## stuherbert

I've currently package-masked all versions of nxserver (both commercial and freenx) until I've had the chance to test & document the security concern reported in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62912.  That's why you've been having trouble emerging nxserver-freenx in the last 24 hours.

I've just committed an ebuild for FreeNX 0.2.  It contains all the fixes suggested in here to date.  Still doesn't work for me (although the commercial NXserver works nicely  :Wink: .  Should have some more time tomorrow to work on this.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

> I've currently package-masked all versions of nxserver (both commercial and freenx) until I've had the chance to test & document the security concern reported in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62912.  That's why you've been having trouble emerging nxserver-freenx in the last 24 hours.

  That would explain the trouble I was having. I did a 

```
echo ">=net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 and I no longer need to point to the ebuild anymore. I will install Version 0.2 now to test it out. I am not too concerned with the security thing because I am behind a hardware firewall and my parents know nothing about Linux, so I am safe.  :Razz:  Yay, now it's time to play with a new toy.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jd5419

just a hint, dont use 1.4.0 nxclient, it gave me a problem i'm sticking with 1.3.2  :Very Happy:  worked fine with 1.3.2 but not with new it sayd somthing about bye and wouldnt work right

----------

## StifflerStealth

I read about client version 1.4.0 not working right, but I will try it just to see if 0.2 has better compatibility. If not I can always downgrade the nxclient, or do I need to rebuild everything?

The new version 0.2 ebuild had the three dependecies and all those were built with no errors or warnings, but I have no nxsetup. What gives? Is nxsetup no longer needed with the new FreeNX 0.2 release? If not, then how do I set this up? Do I just need to run nxserver? I did a locate to try to find it, but it is not there. I am really new to FreeNX, as you can tell.

----------

## jd5419

me too and as i just get it set up i find 0.2 is out. 

if anyone wants help getitng it to go (as i've made a few changes and kinda know whats going on) you can hit me up on aim jd880506  or other means if u want.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Ok, I have no nxsetup, and when I do a nxserver --help, there is no option listed for add user. How do I get this thing going? Gah. *pulls hair out*

----------

## jd5419

i have it working and in fluxbox, but i open a xterm and it just sits there all white with no prompt per say... is thsi just me? is somthing messed up what do i have to change?

----------

## djmaze

nxserver-0.2 uses PAM authentication, so everyone who is able to login via SSH to your machine should be able to connect to the NX server (with the same password)!

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

I wish. That's exactly what has *me* stumped at the moment. I can log in as nx with publickey authentication just fine with SSH, but when I try to use nxclient, I get locked out. Now I could play around with strace... but I could also just hand-hack something that works out of the upstream sources... it seems that that has worked for oher people.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Ok, the server works, sort of. I guess the nxsetup is not needed for the ebuild version, because everything seems to be setup automatically. I can add a user now and nxserver was already running. I can get KDE in a 1024x768 window and it works fine.

However, I just want to run Thunderbird as a window. I have seen screenshots where programs like Kmail and Konqueror are running in a window. I try to run Thunderbird, and the program is in the upper left of the screen. when I try to move the window, Thunderbird stays in the same location, but the black box moves, so the program is out of the box area and gets cut off. I have the Display set to "Available Area", The Settings for the desktop is "Floating Window". The KDE Desktop window moves and KDE moves with it, so why does Thunderbird stay in the upperleft of my screen while the display box moves?

I hope I explained this well.

----------

## jd5419

I have the new freenx yet i still have to continue using --adduser and its still in there, did i do somthing wrong?

he04 log # nxserver --version

NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-02 OS_(GPL)

he04 log #

no?

he04 log # emerge search freenx

Searching...

[ Results for search key : freenx ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-misc/nxserver-freenx

      Latest version available: 0.2

      Latest version installed: 0.2

      Size of downloaded files: 21 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kalyxo.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/FreeNX

      Description: X11 protocol compression library

      License:     GPL-2

he04 log #

where did i mess up?

----------

## jd5419

OK i went from it working but being unsatisfied with the sessions not working so i had to go break it... anyway what does this mean?

Loop: WARNING! Ignoring unknown option 'listen' with value '37283'.

Warning: Ignoring unknown option 'listen' with value '37283'.

NXPROXY - Version 1.3.2

Copyright (C) 2001,2003 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '29121'.

Error: Failed to resolve address of ''.

Error: Unknown remote host ''.

----------

## rac

Moving from DT&T at request of stuherbert.

----------

## sonofzeus

i'm getting this while trying to emerge:

```

# emerge nxserver-freenx

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) freenx-0.2.tar.gz

 * Adding user 'nx' to your system ...

 *  - Userid: 101

 * A shell was specified but it does not exist !

 

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.2 failed.

!!! Function enewuser, Line 641, Exitcode 0

!!! /usr/NX/bin/nxserver does not exist

```

any ideas??

----------

## stuherbert

Please please please remember that

a) FreeNX is beta software.  Fabian is kindly looking into the bugs as we find them, but for now please accept that the software isn't perfect.

b) FreeNX is built on top of beta software - the v1.4 NX libraries from NoMachine.com.

c) NX 1.4's suspend / resume functionality isn't equivalent to what you can do with Terminal Services / Remote Desktop on Windows.  Any apps open in suspended sessions stop running until the session is resumed.

d) FreeNX is currently package masked in Portage.  We do that when packages have unresolved security issues, and/or when they don't work.

The new PAM authentication support doesn't work yet.  I'm looking into why.  For the moment, you need to

nxserver --useradd <user>

nxserver --passwd <user>

so that you can login.

Look at http://www.nomachine.com/documentation/admin-guide.php if you need documentation on how to use NX / FreeNX.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

> Please please please remember that
> 
> a) FreeNX is beta software.  Fabian is kindly looking into the bugs as we find them, but for now please accept that the software isn't perfect.

  I know it's beta, but I want to learn all about it as much as possible, because I think this software is going to beat out all the other remote X11 protocols out there. That is why I also want to help find the bugs in it to help out. I know that I am new to it and I do not understand it that well, but that makes me the perfect beta tester because I know I will screw it up and when I do, I will screw it up big time.  :Razz: 

I was able to get Thunderbird to work. I had to take it out floating window mode and use the other option. Then I set the display to 800x600. There is a thin black bar at the bottom, but oh well. I tried passing it the options: -width 800 -height 600, but it wouldn't even start then. I think it is an error with Thunderbird because I tried to start it via the command line with those options and it would start, but the widht and height settings did not get set.

This is a bug for me at least. Nothing works in "Floating Window Mode". A window would appear and it would start up as small as a window it could be and I would need to resize it, but then the program would not be centered in it.

Also, konqueror would be off center in the window no matter what settings I used.

The KDE desktop works great and very fast though, so I am happy with that. I have not tried to do a full screen yet on my Windows PC because it is a Widescreen display. Could the Widescreen be the reason the programs are not centered in that NXClient window?

----------

## jd5419

I agree but without anyone to test, ask questions there wont be any problems to fix because no one will use it. when i updated the nx-x11 to 1.4.0-r1 everything broke and i was getting proxy and nxnode problems and i cannot down grade i treid to change it in package.keywords but it wont let me go back to 1.4.0 and this is making me rather sad because it no longer works. i understand about the session stuff and i think this is working rather well.  i've been learning so much from this playing with the actual nxserver executable.

----------

## stuherbert

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> I was able to get Thunderbird to work. I had to take it out floating window mode and use the other option. Then I set the display to 800x600. There is a thin black bar at the bottom, but oh well. I tried passing it the options: -width 800 -height 600, but it wouldn't even start then. I think it is an error with Thunderbird because I tried to start it via the command line with those options and it would start, but the widht and height settings did not get set.
> 
> This is a bug for me at least. Nothing works in "Floating Window Mode". A window would appear and it would start up as small as a window it could be and I would need to resize it, but then the program would not be centered in it.
> 
> Also, konqueror would be off center in the window no matter what settings I used.

 

Bugs like these are nothing to do with FreeNX.  FreeNX is actually a very small (but very important!) piece of glue; a few K of code compared to the 30+Mb of the supporting libraries.  And FreeNX just manages connections and sessions.  Anything to do with drawing stuff is handled by the supporting libraries.

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> The KDE desktop works great and very fast though, so I am happy with that. I have not tried to do a full screen yet on my Windows PC because it is a Widescreen display. Could the Widescreen be the reason the programs are not centered in that NXClient window?

 

I'm writing this right now on a widescreen laptop running Windows, connecting through to my NX server.  Never ever had a problem with NX and widescreen.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## stuherbert

 *jd5419 wrote:*   

> I agree but without anyone to test, ask questions there wont be any problems to fix because no one will use it.

 

Are you kidding?  FreeNX has to be the most hyped open-source release this year  :Smile: 

 *jd5419 wrote:*   

>  when i updated the nx-x11 to 1.4.0-r1 everything broke and i was getting proxy and nxnode problems and i cannot down grade i treid to change it in package.keywords but it wont let me go back to 1.4.0 and this is making me rather sad because it no longer works. i understand about the session stuff and i think this is working rather well.  i've been learning so much from this playing with the actual nxserver executable.

 

package.keywords has nothing at all to do with masked packages.  

```
man portage
```

 will help you find the right config file to work with.

There's no point downgrading to nx-x11-1.4.0.  I'm removing that version from Portage.  Post the problem you're having, so we can fix it for you.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## stuherbert

 *sonofzeus wrote:*   

> i'm getting this while trying to emerge:
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge nxserver-freenx
> ...

 

This is fixed in the nxserver-freenx-0.2.1 ebuild.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## jd5419

I know its hyped yet i seemed to have found that my trying to get this to go was not meant to be? i misread/understood earlier posts.   i just got home i'll see whats going on  :Very Happy:  i didnt mean to unmask anything btw i wanted to use earlier version  :Very Happy: 

Error: Cannot load symbols from NX library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is '0²/NX/lib/libXcomp.so.1.4.0: undefined symbol: NXBind'.

i got this clientside after clickikng details, is this my computer's client doing this or is it server?

----------

## stuherbert

 *jd5419 wrote:*   

> I know its hyped yet i seemed to have found that my trying to get this to go was not meant to be? i misread/understood earlier posts.   i just got home i'll see whats going on  i didnt mean to unmask anything btw i wanted to use earlier version 
> 
> Error: Cannot load symbols from NX library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is '0²/NX/lib/libXcomp.so.1.4.0: undefined symbol: NXBind'.
> 
> i got this clientside after clickikng details, is this my computer's client doing this or is it server?

 

None of the Gentoo ebuilds should install libXcomp.so.1.4.0.  For the moment, we're using v1.3.2 of libXcomp.  What did you do to get this on your machine?

----------

## stuherbert

For those looking for nxsetup ...

My ebuilds do not install nxsetup, because the ebuilds do the work that nxsetup is there to do.

If you really want to run nxsetup by hand, you can find it in the freenx tarball in your DISTFILES directory.  However, don't forget that Portage can't track files created by nxsetup - so when you run it, you're adding clutter to your machine.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## jd5419

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

>  *jd5419 wrote:*   I know its hyped yet i seemed to have found that my trying to get this to go was not meant to be? i misread/understood earlier posts.   i just got home i'll see whats going on  i didnt mean to unmask anything btw i wanted to use earlier version 
> 
> Error: Cannot load symbols from NX library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is '0²/NX/lib/libXcomp.so.1.4.0: undefined symbol: NXBind'.
> 
> i got this clientside after clickikng details, is this my computer's client doing this or is it server? 
> ...

 

good question, its probably somthing i was messing with... i dont understand how it could have happened but it did  :Sad: 

----------

## jd5419

on my windows client it autherizes and is on negotiating link parameters when it times out... and on my linux box's client it says session he04 failed, and is still blabbing about the symbles problem.

i just realized i had 1.4.0 for a client on my machine *oops* and i put that back down to 1.3.2 and now it is reporting proxy not found. please check configuration whats this all about?

----------

## jd5419

on my server,

he04 / # nxproxy

Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.

whats this asbout

howabout:

he04 lib # nxdesktop

nxdesktop: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined symbol: _NXEnableCleanGet

he04 lib #

these normal?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

> For those looking for nxsetup ...
> 
> My ebuilds do not install nxsetup, because the ebuilds do the work that nxsetup is there to do.

  Yay! I guessed right in a previous post that the ebuilds did everything for you. I love ebuilds, because they do all the work for me. :P :D You can tell I am in a good mood.

Oh, on the FreeNX server computer, I am using nxclient 1.4 and I have not had any problems so far, so I see no reason to downgrade the version. I am even running version 1.4 of the Windows client and it works better. I am not saying all mu problems are fixed, but I am saying that it is better that the 1.3.x client. Just food for thought.

Thanks for all your hard work, Stu. :D

----------

## jd5419

i went from it working to not working at all with all kinds of errors ::searches for the .1 i had and wonders why it isnt working  :Sad: :: i'm getting all sorts of errors and help is appreachated  :Very Happy: 

----------

## WhimpyPeon

I've tried about everthing on getting this to work.  After several failed attempts I emerge -C'd all the NX ebuilds.  I deleted any left over NX stuff and removed the nx user from /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.

I then emerged the newest nxserver 0.2.1 which also installed all the client stuff.  I tried without adding a user (nxserver --adduser) and with adding a user.  I wasn't able to do the nxserver --passwd because it appears to be depriciated.

From the client I get the following error:

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3182

NX> 200 Connected to address: 127.0.0.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

I also get the following from my sshd log:

Sep  8 20:39:57 [sshd] User nx not allowed because account is locked

Sep  8 20:39:57 [sshd] Failed none for invalid user nx from ::ffff:127.0.0.1 port 32813 ssh2

Is there something in sshd_config that I should be allowing? Or is this another problem that somebody is aware of?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## jd5419

i had this problem and i resolved it but i cant remember how it was somthing to do with passwd -u nx or somthing :-\

----------

## WhimpyPeon

Thanks!  That got rid of the ssh error, but I am still getting this from the nxclient:

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 8616

NX> 200 Connected to address: 127.0.0.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

Previous posts suggested changing security settings on files/directories, but I got the impression the new ebuilds would take care of that?

----------

## jd5419

what version have you install? 0.2 or 0.2.1 or 0.1

----------

## WhimpyPeon

I have 0.2.1.  There appeared to be a problem with the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf.

I gave others read permission and I got pretty far, but now I get:

Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.

I tried the manual install and probably got that set into my system, but I haven't figured out how to get it out.

Looks like me and you are at the same spot jd.

 :Sad: 

----------

## sonofzeus

 *WhimpyPeon wrote:*   

> I have 0.2.1.  There appeared to be a problem with the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf.
> 
> I gave others read permission and I got pretty far, but now I get:
> 
> Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.
> ...

 

i had this problem also, i fixed it by compiling the NX libXcomp from NoMachine's web site and copying those to /usr/NX/lib

i can connect fine but now all i get is a black screen with the traditional X cursor...

i'm gonna try compiling the rest of the NoMachine libs and installing those...

----------

## sonofzeus

Interesting, while i was about to start getting and compiling the other libs I had left open a session with that black screen and i notiiced that all of a sudden it began to open my gnome session!!  :Smile: 

it seems it takes a very long time to actually start the session... any clues as to why this happens??

----------

## skobar

hmm, still no success on my side.   :Crying or Very sad:   This time a problem with nxviewer/nxdesktop. The libXcompext seems to have a linking error:

```
# nxviewer

nxviewer: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined symbol: _NXEnableCleanGet

```

It the same problem jd5419 encounters. The file is from nx-x11-1.4.0-r1.

EDIT:

Seems to be a problem of LD_LIBRARY_PATH.

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/NX/lib nxdesktop

works.

----------

## buZz.nl

I keep getting kicked out

it seems that the entire login goes ok , but when it gets to authenticating the user i have on the local machine , it says 'authentication failed for user buzz'

any ideas?  :Smile: 

----------

## WhimpyPeon

Has anybody figured out how to get rid of the libXcomp.so.1.4.0 error without mixing and matching ebuilds and non-ebuilds.  If possible I would like to stick with the ebuilds only.  I have been looking all over trying to figure how to get this out and have no joy.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## jd5419

 *sonofzeus wrote:*   

>  *WhimpyPeon wrote:*   I have 0.2.1.  There appeared to be a problem with the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf.
> 
> I gave others read permission and I got pretty far, but now I get:
> 
> Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.
> ...

 

lucky you, have you kde or gnome installed? and what one do you have set to open?

----------

## jd5419

i'm having a problem with the proxy now, try running tghe nx apps by themselfs they will give errorson libs and you have to hunt them down to install them this is quite a task but i went from working freenx, to non working freenx i guess i tinker too much. silly nx-x11-r1

----------

## stuherbert

If you are running nxserver / freenx on a machine that is accessible from the Internet, read this bug now:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62912

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## stuherbert

 *WhimpyPeon wrote:*   

> I have 0.2.1.  There appeared to be a problem with the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf.

 

No, the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf were correct.  FreeNX shouldn't be trying to read that file.  I've sent Fabian a bug report about it.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## djmaze

To all those who have problems with the nxcomp libraries! The fast and ugly solution is to go back to nxclient-1.3.2, including its dependencies: nxcomp and nxproxy! 

```

maze nx-x11 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -p "=nxclient-1.3.2"

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxcomp-1.3.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxproxy-1.3.2

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxclient-1.3.2

```

The problems is that nxproxy from nxclient-1.4.0 needs nxcomp-1.4.0. The package nx-x11-1.4.0 installs nxcomp-1.3.2 though, so this doesn't work with the newer nxproxy!

@Stu: nxclient-1.4.0 ebuild needs fixing!

----------

## jd5419

should i be pulling this down from my ded server in cali? reason i havent done so already is i try to do ssh jim@MYSERVER and it still asks for a password...?

----------

## jd5419

tempted to just try an evaluation of the real stff

----------

## Fabianx

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

>  *WhimpyPeon wrote:*   I have 0.2.1.  There appeared to be a problem with the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf. 
> 
> No, the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf were correct.  FreeNX shouldn't be trying to read that file.  I've sent Fabian a bug report about it.
> 
> 

 

Yeah. I am currently fixing that bug.

Does PAM auth now work for you with 0.2.1 ?

cu

Fabian

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *Fabianx wrote:*   

> Yeah. I am currently fixing that bug.
> 
> Does PAM auth now work for you with 0.2.1 ?
> 
> Fabian

  How do you tell it to use PAM?  :Embarassed:  I know it compiled with pam because I saw the +pam when I did a pretend install.

This is the error log:

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 408

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.5 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

awk: cmd. line:2: fatal: cannot open file `/etc/ssh/sshd_config' for reading (Permission denied)

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-02 OS_(GPL)

----------

## djmaze

 *Quote:*   

> How do you tell it to use PAM?

 

ENABLE_PAM_AUTHENTICATION has to be set to 1 in /usr/bin/nxserver. This is the default, so it should work!

It doesn't work for me though!

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *djmaze wrote:*   

> ENABLE_PAM_AUTHENTICATION has to be set to 1 in /usr/bin/nxserver. This is the default, so it should work!
> 
> It doesn't work for me though!

  Okay. Then is there something that you need to set on the client to use PAM. When I first set up FreeNX, I added my user and then when I did the "nxserver --passwd {username here}" step, I entered in the same password that I use for that user on the Linux machine, so how can I tell if PAM is working or not? Well, I need to get past that ssh error first.

----------

## sonofzeus

 *jd5419 wrote:*   

>  *sonofzeus wrote:*    *WhimpyPeon wrote:*   I have 0.2.1.  There appeared to be a problem with the permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_conf.
> 
> I gave others read permission and I got pretty far, but now I get:
> 
> Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.
> ...

 

yup, i have gnome installed and i set my nx client to open gnome, but it takes ages to start the session. when i connect i authenticate just fine and it opens up a black window with an X cursor and after like 10 minutes it begins to open my gnome session... 

does anyone have any idea as to why this happens??

----------

## WhimpyPeon

Wooo Hoooo I actually saw a NX session and yes it was fast!

Here is my status so far:

No, PAM isn't working yet.  It tries, but you still need the key generated by --adduser.  You can delete the user and it will still work.  A user that has never been added will not work as far as I can tell. (yes I have pam set to 1 in the nxserver file)

The libXcomp issue was fixed by downgrading the client as described above.

So far KDE works but no GNOME but I didn't try too hard yet.

-edit- Doh! I don't have GNOME installed on this system. -/edit-

I had to leave the sshd_conf file chmod o+r (private network so not a problem for me but will fix it when properly patched).

So here are the steps that got me a KDE session working:

1) chmod o+r /etc/ssh/sshd_conf

2) echo '>=net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.1' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

3) emerge the 0.2.1 nxserver (this will also do the 1.4 clients)

4) downgrade the client

5) /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --adduser YOURUSER

6) /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --passwd YOURUSER

7) /usr/NX/bin/nxclient (BINGO)

I hope this helps a little.  I understand this is really new stuff so patience is a virtue.  Thanks everyone for all the help.  I will watch the thread to see if there is anything I can do, but the wife has her gun out and gotta go now.Last edited by WhimpyPeon on Fri Sep 10, 2004 2:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rlyacht

Hey, what am I doing wrong? Is something wrong with my make.conf?

```

mail root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nxserver-freenx

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "nxserver-freenx" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.2.1 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Also, 

```
mail root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  net-misc/nxserver-personal

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "net-misc/nxserver-personal" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- net-misc/nxserver-personal-1.3.0-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/nxserver-personal-1.3.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/nxserver-personal-1.3.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/nxserver-personal-1.4.0 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## jd5419

they are hard masked, you have to use /etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## WhimpyPeon

I have the following line in my /etc/portage/package.unmask:

>=net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.1

You may have to create the directory and file.

----------

## skobar

Ok, my nxserver is now running (on a other server - on this machine, it seems not to want to...)   :Laughing: 

So now I want to fix the securtiy concerns:

1) /etc/ssh/sshd_config

- added new group 'nx' to /etc/group with user 'nx' in it

- changed /etc/ssh/sshd_config to belong to root:nx (chown root:nx /etc/ssh/sshd_config)

- changed right of /etc/ssh/sshd_config to -rw-r-----

=> not perfect, but better then o+r...

2) use new DSA-Keys (good idea to make a backup of the old keys first!)

```
# ssh-keygen -t dsa

Generating public/private dsa key pair.

Enter file in which to save the key (/root/.ssh/id_dsa): ./newKey

Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase): <RETURN>

Enter same passphrase again: <RETURN>

Your identification has been saved in ./newKey.

Your public key has been saved in ./newKey.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:47:11 root@host

# cp newKey /usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key

# scp newKey.pub nx@myNXserver:.ssh/authorized_keys2

```

BUT now the the nxclient asks me to enter the passphrase for the client.id_dsa.key - but without providing a text box  :Sad:  Clicking 'yes' or 'no' in that dialog result always in a 

```
NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 205 Enter passphrase for key '/usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key': 

NX> 205 Enter passphrase for key '/usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key': 

NX> 205 Enter passphrase for key '/usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key': 

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

Error  :Sad:  Even when I did not provide a passphrase when doing the 'ssh-keygen'

Someone any ideas?

----------

## stuherbert

I'm in the process of adding an ebuild for freenx-0.2.2 to Portage.  This will include a 'nxregenkey' script, which will safely create a unique key for your machine.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## jd5419

i'm evaluating the real software... wiuth the beta 1.4.0 chain of software... its excellent but i want to get away from paid products and support the OPEN SOURCE community... i'll look back at freenx when its more developed keep up the good work however.

----------

## Fabianx

 *jd5419 wrote:*   

> i'm evaluating the real software... wiuth the beta 1.4.0 chain of software... its excellent but i want to get away from paid products and support the OPEN SOURCE community... i'll look back at freenx when its more developed keep up the good work however.

 

Well, please do not forget:

FreeNX can and does only exist, because of NoMachine. Without their 7 and more years of development on the NX libraries and research in the field of low bandwidth X11 applications (dxpc, mlview), FreeNX could not exist.

So its in no way bad to use the commercial product, if you like it and you use either FreeNX or the commercial NX, think about supporting NoMachine (and with that effort also the free software community):

- By buying a personal license or spending some money

- By adding missing features to nxagent (PseudoColor / TrueColor + conversion functions to all depths, Real Rootless mode, XRANDR, XDamage)

- By doing something else  :Wink: 

You can use the free Software without doing anything of course as its Open Source and free and made for free usage.  :Smile: 

Its just my own opinion, that we as a OpenSource community should try to give back something to NoMachine and in no way official.

cu

Fabian

----------

## stuherbert

Argh.  I rebooted the server I use to write/test the FreeNX ebuilds, and now FreeNX isn't working at all for me.  :Shocked: 

I'll commit the ebuilds for FreeNX 0.2.2 and 0.2.3 just as soon as I figure out why things have stopped working.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## stuherbert

 *jd5419 wrote:*   

> i'm evaluating the real software... wiuth the beta 1.4.0 chain of software... its excellent but i want to get away from paid products and support the OPEN SOURCE community... i'll look back at freenx when its more developed keep up the good work however.

 

NoMachine provide excellent support to the OPEN SOURCE community.  They've always provided free licenses to open source developers, and they've been excellent in their support for Gentoo.

On Gentoo, we'll continue to provide support for both NoMachine's commercial products as well as Fabian's FreeNX.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## stuherbert

If you want to keep track of the state of FreeNX in Portage, keep an eye on this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/63757

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## erlich

hi guys,

i was running freenx just fine. yesterday, i changed from xfree to xorg6.8, and from that point on, i get to the point i see the session screen opening, see the !m logo, and then it closes, and i'm dropped out.

already tried emerging the ebuild again (0.2.1), but that doesn't seem to work.

any ideas?

----------

## Evangelion

Does FreeNX work on AMD64? I noticed that it's not yet officially available for AMD64 in portage, but has anyone had any success in installing/running it regardless?

----------

## mpalladi

I have freenx server working, it's very good.

However, if I change the port sshd listens on, in my case from 22 to 443 I get the following error, even though I have selected port 443 in nxclient.

It recognises that port 443 is selected, but fails after initial authentication

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 30843

NX> 200 Connected to address: 127.0.0.1 on port: 443

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-02 OS_(GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.3.2

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.3.2

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: hdpalm

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: aslan.palla.dingos user: hdpalm

NX> 105 startsession --session="Aslan" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="8179afb3d3589c01a932bb748fc053ca" --link="wan" --encryption="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="800x600+86+69" --keyboard="us_intl" --kbtype="pc105/us_intl" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" --agent_password=""

ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused

Thanks

Mark

----------

## djmaze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Does FreeNX work on AMD64? I noticed that it's not yet officially available for AMD64 in portage, but has anyone had any success in installing/running it regardless?
> 
> 

 

The nxcomp package doesn't compile, for me at least. So you won't be able to install nx-x11, which is required. I will investigate this when I have some spare time.

Concerning the client: it doesn't work. The nxclient binary is x86 only.  There is work on an alternative client in progress: kNX (see the mailing list). This might work on AMD64, but it needs the base nx packages to be installed beforehand.

Martin

----------

## ThomasL

 *djmaze wrote:*   

> The nxcomp package doesn't compile, for me at least. So you won't be able to install nx-x11, which is required. I will investigate this when I have some spare time.

 

Try using gcc-3.3. It looks like gcc-3.4 doesnt work.

----------

## WhimpyPeon

I have ran into a small problem with the file /tmp/nxnode.log This file gets created by the first user who logs on.  The file remains after this user logs off.  Then when another user tries to logon the connection is refused because that user doesn't have authroity to the file.  Has anyone else ran into this problem or have a suggestion (thought about 

chmod g+w /tmp/nxnode.log ).  I hate to change authority from defaults.

----------

## txGeek

I started to install nxserver-freenx using the instructions but encountered an error when trying to run xmkmf on the nxviewer.  I played around with it for a while and decided to try to emerge one more time.

I ran emerge with the full portage path /usr/portage/net-misc/nxserver-freenx/nxserver-freenx-0.2.4.ebuild.  Everything looks like it installed, one error reported but I didn't investigate it.  I setup a user by running /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --adduser and --passwd.  I then checked the status of nxserver and it showed to be running.  All of this was done remotely through an SSH session.

I closed that and launched the Windows NX client from an XP system here at the house and connected without any problems.  I clicked the "X" to close the window and was prompted to suspend, terminate or cancel the session.  I selected suspend and immediately reconnected.  When I reconnected the apps I had open were still on the desktop but they were not where I had left them - the terminal session was a new session, and FireFox was open but not at the same page.

So, my question is whether there is any solution to the "suspend" working correctly?

----------

## DreadPirate

TxGeek, 

If you look back through this thread, you will see that resuming a session is something that has not yet been implemented properly in FreeNX. It will hopefully be added in a new version, but as it stands right now, it prompts you to suspend when you exit, but you cannot reconnect to the same session.

----------

## Evangelion

 *ThomasL wrote:*   

>  *djmaze wrote:*   The nxcomp package doesn't compile, for me at least. So you won't be able to install nx-x11, which is required. I will investigate this when I have some spare time. 
> 
> Try using gcc-3.3. It looks like gcc-3.4 doesnt work.

 

I tried installing it with 3.3.3 and it crapped out on me  :Sad: 

----------

## djmaze

Doesn't work for me, too!

----------

## gen2doggy

got it working but the damn thing wont let you change the port that nxproxy uses so im stuffed, because although i can make the initial ssh connection, i cannot then connect to a session (i'm limited to 2 ports getting out of here!)

EDIT: What am I saying DOH!

It seems I cant even start nxproxy because...

<snip>

Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.4.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.

</snip>

EDIT2: got it working, copied everything from /usr/NX/lib to /usr/lib and enabled the option for SSL traffic in the nxclient. I must say after all the praise on here - if it is actually any quicker, it only feels a tiny fraction quicker than VNC

----------

## DerRalf

Just to give everyone some hope: 

I got FreeNX working. Resuming a session works too! 

I am using nxserver-freenx 0.2.4, with nxclient 1.4.0-r2, nx-x11 1.4.0-r2, nxcomp/nxproxy 1.4.0 and gcc 3.3.4.

----------

## jd5419

has the security issues been addressed at all about the ssh authorization keys?

----------

## djmaze

Yes! Look over here.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62912

----------

## gregfortune

Finally got it working on my main box.  My latest attempt didn't get nearly as far as I had gotten earlier and the nx user was blocked from authenticating...  Turned out I needed to symlink /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2 to authorized_keys and it then worked fine.

```

ln -s /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2 /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys

```

It does feel slow though  :Sad:   Faster than VNC, but slower than rdesktop/RDP/terminal services.  It appeared to have plenty of bandwidth and neither machine had any load, even while it was running.

Client: P4 2.8, 1GB RAM, GeForce FX 5200 running dualhead, university internet connection, Gentoo

Server: Dual Athlon MP 2.4, GeForce Ti4200 running dualhead, 1GB RAM, DSL (768 down, 256 up), Gentoo

I watched the traffic through knetload on both boxes and the server would spike up to about 130Kbits from time to time, but didn't seem to be bandwidth limited.  It just felt slow.  Menus took a while to respond, drawing was slow, etc..  I tried changing resolution, increasing the cache, changing the network type (Modem, ISDN, ..., LAN), and some of the image encoding stuff, but it didn't seem to make a bit of difference.

Any ideas or anything I might try tweaking?

----------

## Gandalf98

I'm trying to seting up a freenx server since about 3 days, but every try I got a different error!

Just for curiosity, have someone set up correctly the server?

and is it working?

There's something that I must know, and is not in this thread?

Thank in advance

cheers

gandalf

----------

## WhimpyPeon

Gandalf98

I have it working and it is pretty slick.  I followed through this thread almost from the beginning... lots of emerge, upgrade, downgrade... I posted things I ran into throughout the process.  In it's current state I am not sure what steps you would take.  You might want to consider going down to the 1.3 client as I recall that worked well for me.  Also you might try connecting with another computer and the windows client because that works good too.

I'm not at that box right now otherwise I would post what versions I have installed.   :Sad: 

----------

## Evangelion

Any news regarding AMD64-functionality?

----------

## Gandalf98

I've installed the freenx-server I've added the user gandalf following the howto and then I've started the server.

Now I can connect from the localhost: and this is the log:

```
Oct  9 21:52:02 Zeus sshd[28202]: Accepted publickey for nx from 127.0.0.1 port 59135 ssh2

Oct  9 21:52:02 Zeus sshd(pam_unix)[28204]: session opened for user nx by (uid=0)

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd[28224]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for gandalf from 127.0.0.1 port 59139 ssh2

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd(pam_unix)[28227]: session opened for user gandalf by (uid=0)

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd(pam_unix)[28227]: session closed for user gandalf

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd[28242]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for gandalf from 127.0.0.1 port 59140 ssh2

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd(pam_unix)[28245]: session opened for user gandalf by (uid=0)

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd(pam_unix)[28245]: session closed for user gandalf

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd[28292]: Accepted publickey for gandalf from 127.0.0.1 port 59141 ssh2

Oct  9 21:52:03 Zeus sshd(pam_unix)[28294]: session opened for user gandalf by (uid=0)
```

But if I try from a remote windows machine I get thi error:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 724 

NX> 200 Connected to address: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx on port: 22 

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx 

Connection closed by xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 
```

from the ps aux I can see

```
nx       12234  0.0  0.2  1996 1040 ?        Ss   14:36   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxserver

nx       12249  0.0  0.2  2608 1504 ?        S    14:36   0:00 /usr/bin/expect /usr/NX/bin/nxnode-login nx@127.0.0.1 -p22 --check

nx       12250  0.0  0.3  3908 1680 pts/46   Ss+  14:36   0:00 ssh -2 nx@127.0.0.1 -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts 1 -p22 /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --c

root     12253  0.0  0.3  6852 1748 ?        Ss   14:36   0:00 sshd: nx [priv]

nx       12256  0.0  0.3  6872 1884 ?        S    14:36   0:00 sshd: nx@notty

nx       12257  0.0  0.1  1996 1024 ?        Ss   14:36   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxserver -c /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --check

```

----------

## djco

I've been trying really hard to get FreeNX working for me. I have a Gentoo server set up on my LAN, and I want to be able to access Xfce4 on it from my Win XP workstation. I have NXClient 1.3.2-7 installed on the client, and I installed the nxserver-freenx-0.2.4 ebuild after unmasking it. I get this weird error, though, I think it's a problem on the client side (this is on the client).

```

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 1768

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.0.13 on port: 22

Could not create directory '/cygdrive/p/Internet/NX Client/%USERPROFILE%/.ssh'.

NX> 205 The authenticity of host 'supaari (192.168.0.13)' can't be established.

RSA key fingerprint is c3:23:2b:dd:a7:73:9f:26:ec:b3:0b:b6:7e:61:de:68.

Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? 

```

I don't actually get the dialog asking if I want to continue connecting, which is why it eventually times out. Does anyone know what's going on around here?

----------

## vdboor

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

> I've currently package-masked all versions of nxserver (both commercial and freenx) until I've had the chance to test & document the security concern reported in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62912

 

I was just wondering, could  this be a sort of workarround for some people:

 Add the following settings to /etc/ssh/sshd_config:

```
AllowUsers nx@<ipaddress of your location>, <other users>
```

Hope this helps  :Smile: 

----------

## vdboor

I was wondering, can I also use the NX client to access my XDMCP login screen? I'm not sure how to configure this.

----------

## Henning

Hi,

just tried to get nx work. I get some errors but now it's working.

nxclient-1.4.0-r2

nxcomp-1.4.0

nxproxy-1.4.0

nxserver-freenx-0.2.4

nxssh-1.4.0

nx-x11-1.4.0-r2

xfree-4.3.0-r6

The major problem was nx-x11, because some lib's could not be found. So I tried 'ebuild nx-x11 install' and I get them.

Still the copy steps are not ok.

Here's some piece of the (german) output. Maybe it helps someone. 

Henning

>>> Install nx-x11-1.4.0-r2 into /read-write/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r2/image/ category net-misc

ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung ,,/read-write/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r2/image//usr/NX/lib/../nxcomp/libXcomp.so" zu ,,libXcomp.so.1.4.0": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung ,,/read-write/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r2/image//usr/NX/lib/../nxcompext/libXcompext.so" zu ,,libXcompext.so.1.4.0": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung ,,/read-write/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r2/image//usr/NX/lib/lib/X11/libX11.so" zu ,,libX11.so.6.2": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung ,,/read-write/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r2/image//usr/NX/lib/lib/Xext/libXext.so" zu ,,libXext.so.6.4": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

ln: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung ,,/read-write/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r2/image//usr/NX/lib/lib/Xrender/libXrender.so" zu ,,libXrender.so.1.2": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

----------

## fearofcorners

Got it working from 0.3.2 ebuilds. had to copy the BINARY libs from nomachine.com to get it to work, also had to copy some libs to /bin.. but it works perfectly now, at least on linux box to linux box.. can't seem to get windows client to work.

----------

## veezi

Hi ..

Can anyone help me with this post about freenx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1757317

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

mega frustration!

cannot figure out where this is going wrong...

am authenticating o.k.

have fixed the ebuild so that it installs the libraries correctly under /usr/NX/lib/

when i try to connect my windows client gives me the message:

"Unknown Error".

anyone able to offer a hint?

----------

## veezi

Edit '/usr/NX/bin/nxserver' and enable logging (set it to 1). Look at the log file to see if there's anything wrong.

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-02 OS_(GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.4.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.4.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: crab

NX> 102 Password:

NX> 103 Welcome to: lantau user: crab

NX> 105 quit

theres something wrong but /tmp/nxserver.log aint talking...

if it helps the message i get on the w32 side isnt actually "Unknown Error".

its "Error Unknown"  :Wink: 

edit: aah im not supposed to use the latest client right? its b0rked?

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

o.k. its working. 

nothing to do with the client, more to do with me failing to tick the use ssl checkbox!  :Surprised: 

any hot tips for getting this playing nicely with xdcmp?

----------

## veezi

 *HRH_H_Crab wrote:*   

> o.k. its working. 
> 
> nothing to do with the client, more to do with me failing to tick the use ssl checkbox! 

 

You actually should run fine without enabling ssl. If I remember well, having to tick ssl means that you're running a firewall on the linux side and not opening the required ports. That is, 5000 + display number (1 for the first session, 2 for the second, and so on).

----------

## HRH_H_Crab

heheh thats exactly what im doing ;P

----------

## Magnum_

Apparently, the nxserver-freenx package is currently locked in portage (for a week now !  :Mad:  )

Is there any way around this?

----------

## veezi

If you mean masked, then you can unmask it by

```

echo 'net-misc/nxserver-freenx' >> /etc/portage/packages.unmask

```

----------

## frilled

How did you guys get that far? I've only seen in working on KNOPPIX 3.6. It neither works on KNOPPIX 3.7 nor Gentoo for me. Authentication is okay, but then iit starts negotiating some options und runs into a timeout after that.

----------

## veezi

 *wgi wrote:*   

> How did you guys get that far? I've only seen in working on KNOPPIX 3.6. It neither works on KNOPPIX 3.7 nor Gentoo for me. Authentication is okay, but then iit starts negotiating some options und runs into a timeout after that.

 

Mmm .. timeout .. timeout .. I remember seeing that at one point of time  :Very Happy: 

Are you using the same machine as client and server, that my not work (not sure).

Post your log, may be someone else can help    :Very Happy: 

----------

## frilled

 *veezi wrote:*   

> Mmm .. timeout .. timeout .. I remember seeing that at one point of time 
> 
> Are you using the same machine as client and server, that my not work (not sure).
> 
> Post your log, may be someone else can help   

 

Yes, I tried on the same machine (since it worked in knoopix 3.6), but I also tried from a different machine without any noticable differences.

Just tried with localhost again after enabling logging. Seems nxagent can't start because libXcompext is missing (I only have libXcomp). I guess I saw an ebuild for this, might be worth a try. Can't tell you about knoppix 3.7 right now since I'm about to leave here right now.

I do not understand why nxagent is called at all, though, being part of nx-x11. I try to connect to my local machine which in turn should connect to something different (rdp, vnc, whatever)...

I'll have a closer look at it on monday, I guess.

----------

## veezi

Check out this bug, it might be helpful (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71522).

A lot of other bug reports are there also (search nx). I found them to be helpful.

----------

## iccaros

I keep getting NX server not installed or access has been denied.

I set up  the server and client from the ebuilds. I did the 

chmod u+x /usr/NX/var/db/*

chown -R nx:root /usr/NX/ 

nxserver --adduser username but I got error saying user was already in database.

details says

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 12714

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.209 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

----------

## iccaros

ok I unmerged nxserver-freenx and the nxclient. 

emerged both agian and did the chmod stuff and added user password

still get the same errors.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Desktop Environments.

----------

## iccaros

I blew away all directorys and reemerged each item and now I get this ..everything is 1.4 so why is is loking for 1.3 libs?

anyone have this problem

Error: Cannot open NX transport library 'libXcomp.so.1.3.2'. Error is 'libXcomp.so.1.3.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'.

----------

## iccaros

ok made a softlink to the lib it was looking fro from the one that was there. 

now it times out and in /var/log/messages I get

Dec 12 20:17:17 Stevelinux sshd[9227]: Accepted publickey for steve from 127.0.0.

Dec 12 20:17:17 Stevelinux sshd(pam_unix)[9229]: session opened for user steve by

Dec 12 20:17:17 Stevelinux PAM-env[9229]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Dec 12 20:17:17 Stevelinux sshd[9229]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry;

Dec 12 20:17:27 Stevelinux PAM-env[9229]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Dec 12 20:17:27 Stevelinux sshd[9229]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry;

Dec 12 20:17:27 Stevelinux sshd(pam_unix)[9229]: session closed for user steve

Dec 12 20:18:18 Stevelinux PAM-env[9117]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Dec 12 20:18:18 Stevelinux sshd[9117]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry;

Dec 12 20:18:18 Stevelinux sshd(pam_unix)[9117]: session closed for user nx

I remeber edit the a pam file because X over ssh was not working but I think that is messing this up..

----------

## iccaros

ok I have the pam thing fixed (I think by # out the xath stuff in /etc/security/pam_env.conf)

but in my /var/log/messages i get 

Dec 12 20:51:09 Stevelinux sshd[11941]: Accepted publickey for steve from 127.0.0.1 port 48044 ssh2

Dec 12 20:51:09 Stevelinux sshd(pam_unix)[11943]: session opened for user steve by (uid=0)

Dec 12 20:51:19 Stevelinux sshd(pam_unix)[11943]: session closed for user steve

----------

## iccaros

problem solved. compiled from source (as in the firt post of this message ) and copied files needed over...  (all the libX files were missing from the emerge)

now sound .. that is the next part. it playes the soudns on the server and not the client?? a challange for tomarrow.

----------

## jd5419

I had it worked... may i make one suggestion? whoever is working with this ebuild and or project itself (please please dont mis understand me i LOVE the work going on with tthis and the ammount of work i've seen put into it is amazing. nxserver is huge) but take it and emerge it on a regular new install and see how they miss some nxcompext libraries. I've had it working but i used the commercial nx stuff for a while and nothing at all.. just wanted to comment this becuase it is do-a-ble.

----------

## iccaros

ok new day and new server.. No workie.. 

keep getting authenication faild. nxserver is set for logging but is not.. I may have to go buy this program or try it as the freenx is not working, and as for it being beta.. if they are selling it it should no longer be beta..

----------

## Airr

Wondering if anyone else is running the 0.2.7 version of Freenx??

...and thanks for the great tips/info/rants/etc here.  Great community!!!!  Just the thing for newb's like me!

I got 0.2.7 working like so:

First, edited nx-x11-1.4.0-r2.ebuild to correct the problem with the libs not being copied to the proper place (thanks go to David Guembel for this):

```

   Removed:

                dolib ../nxcomp/libXcomp.so

             dolib ../nxcompext/libXcompext.so

             dolib lib/X11/libX11.so

             dolib lib/Xext/libXext.so

             dolib lib/Xrender/libXrender.so

   Replaced with:

             dolib ../nxcomp/libXcomp.so.1.4.0

             dolib ../nxcompext/libXcompext.so.1.4.0

             dolib lib/X11/libX11.so.6.2

             dolib lib/Xext/libXext.so.6.4

             dolib lib/Xrender/libXrender.so.1.2

```

Unmasked nx-x11-1.4.0-r2, nxclient-1.4.0-r2, nxproxy-1.4.0-r1 and emerged.

Commented out net-misc/nxserver-freenx in the package.mask file

Edited the /usr/portage/net-misc/nxserver-freenx/nxserver-freenx-0.2.4.ebuild file:

```

   changed all occurences of 0.2.4 to 0.2.7, just to be safe

   Removed the reference to nxclient-1.3.99

   Saved the file as nxserver-freenx-0.2.7.ebuild

```

Executed: "ebuild nxserver-freenx-0.2.7.ebuild digest" while in

the nxserver-freenx directory to create the neccessary digest file.

Emerged (~x86) nxserver-freenx-0.2.7

Executed "nxkeygen" to generate new unique key

Edited line 490 in the nxserver script:

```
Changed "nxnode-login" to "$NX_DIR/bin/nxnode-login"
```

Added a user with: nxserver --useradd <username>

Configured the 1.4 nxclient from NoMachine to log me into... IceWM  :Smile: 

Connected to server from two systems....one an XP workstation, the other a Gentoo laptop.

YMMV, but I hope this helps!

AIR.

btw, can anyone verify that it's neccessary to copy the new key file over to the client systems?  I've had it work on a machine at work with either key (original and new) connecting to my home system....

----------

## cabal

Re. the new key generated by 'nxkeygen'...

by default nxserver reads the public key from /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2. nxkeygen does not touch this file so you need to go into /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh and replace authorized_keys2 with the newly created server.id_dsa.pub.key file you'll find there (I suggest you save the original authorized_keys2 file).

You should find that you clients will fail to connect at this point.

The next step if to copy the client.id_dsa.key to your client machine where your nx client software will pick it up from. On my XP box using the nomachine client this is 'c:/Program Files/NX Client for Windows/share/client.id_dsa.key' - this will vary according to what and where you installed. Again backup your original key file.

Good luck

----------

## NeilW

Is anybody maintaining the ebuilds for FreeNX in the package database? The Changelogs suggests that not a lot has happened since September.

----------

## mansica

What is this all about?

Tried to connect:

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 105 bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 1001 Bye.

NX> 105 NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start. Session timed out.

                Blocking 1002 again ...

NX> 1001 Bye.

quit

so I tred to exec nxagent:

root[/usr/NX/lib]> nxagent

nxagent: error while loading shared libraries: libXcompext.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

root[/usr/NX/lib]> ls

libXcomp.so.1  libXcomp.so.1.4.0

I have installed nxserver-freenx-0.2.4

I've also tried to downgrade to nxclient-1.3.2 with no go.

----------

## mansica

I fixed the above by altering the ebuild mentioned above. But my nxagent wont run anyway.

When I try to run nxagent I get this message:

root[/tmp]> nxagent

NXAGENT - Version 1.4.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2004 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '12676'.

Fatal server error:

NXAGENT: Unable to open display "".

It doesnt matter if I give a display as argument, i.e. nxagent :1.

What does this mean?

----------

## arrowood

Thanks for all the tips in this thread. This weekend, I successfully migrated from the nomachine server to the freenx.

This is what I did:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p =nx-x11-1.4.0-r3 =nxclient-1.4.0-r3 =nxproxy-1.4.0-r2 =nxserver-freenx-0.2.7 =nxssh-1.4.0-r1
```

I did this next part just in case;  You probably don't need to...

```

rm -Rf /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_key*

rm -Rf /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key

rm -Rf /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/server.id_dsa.key

keygen (replaces above except for authorized_key2)

cp /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/server.id_dsa.key /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_key2

```

Now install client.id_dsa.key into the clients share directory

(C:\Program Files\NX Client for Windows\share if windows client)

Finally

```

chmod u+x /usr/NX/var/db/*

chown -R nx:root /usr/NX/

chmod +x /user/NX/etc

nxserver --userlist

nxserver --userdel arrowood

nxserver --useradd arrowood

nxserver --passwd arrowood

```

Good luck!

----------

## arrowood

Reconnecting to  a suspended session does not work for me, like most other people.  Since I haven't seen anyone post the exact details from the client when it fails to reconnect to a suspended session, I thought I would:

```

NXPROXY - Version 1.4.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2004 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '3320'.

Info: Waiting for connection from any host on port '2745'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '2827'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy established.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy ':5000' completed.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/262144/8192KB/8192KB.

Info: Using image cache parameters 1/1/32768KB.

Info: Using adsl link parameters 8192/80/16/4096.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-7' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression level 3.

Info: Using ZLIB data threshold set to 32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression level 6.

Info: Using remote ZLIB data compression level 3.

Info: Using remote ZLIB stream compression level 6.

Info: Using cache file 'C:\DOCUME~1\USER~1.ADM\NX73F8~1/cache-unix-kde/S-651ACBCE1B458C673DAB4F1753E7D932'.

Info: Using remote server connected on port '2745'.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Info: Established X server connection.

Error: Decompression of data failed. Error is 'data error'.

Error: Lost connection to peer proxy on FD#5.

Error: Connection with remote peer broken.

Error: Please report this problem to support personnel.

```

with the relevant part being

```

Error: Decompression of data failed. Error is 'data error'.

Error: Lost connection to peer proxy on FD#5.

Error: Connection with remote peer broken.

Error: Please report this problem to support personnel.

```

The packages I have installed are:

nx-x11-1.4.0-r3

nxclient-1.4.0-r3

nxproxy-1.4.0-r2

nxserver-freenx-0.2.7

nxssh-1.4.0-r1

The details above are from the latest windows client from nomachines site.

Has anyone else got this same error message?  Is this a issue with the various NX libs or the freenx wrapper?

Has anyone been able to reconnect to sessions using the NX client and server (not freenx)?

----------

## jinzishuai

I am almost there. Now I am authenticated in and there is a X window poped up which I think is the nxagent. But I don't see my KDE desktop coming out.

Here is the /tmp/nxserver.log:

```
-- NX SERVER START:

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-02 OS_(GPL)

NX> 105 Hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.3.2

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: seki

NX> 102 Password:

NX> 103 Welcome to: jinshi.homelinux.net user: seki

NX> 105 startsession --session="home" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="1a4f1aa57a73ba7be7bc2f52a87a691e" --link="lan" --render="1" --imagecompressionlevel="-1" --backingstore="never" --imagecompressionmethod="2" --geometry="fullscreen" --keyboard="us" --kbtype="pc102/us" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" --agent_password=""

user=seki&userip=192.168.88.2&uniqueid=4B43DA4B08A908B3F3F7782157D8CFE4&display=1001&&session=home&type=unix-kde&

cache=8M&images=32M&cookie=1a4f1aa57a73ba7be7bc2f52a87a691e&link=lan&render=1&imagecompressionlevel=-1&

backingstore=never&imagecompressionmethod=2&geometry=fullscreen&keyboard=us&kbtype=pc102/us&media=0&agent_server=&

agent_user=&agent_password=

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.4.0-02 "OS_(GPL)"

NX> 700 Session id: jinshi.homelinux.net-1001-4B43DA4B08A908B3F3F7782157D8CFE4

NX> 705 Session display: 1001

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 09d43e09a7d83ba558169ec05bda48c2

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 192.168.88.2

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 1a4f1aa57a73ba7be7bc2f52a87a691e

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 105 exit

Exit

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1001 Bye.

```

It seems to me all right because it is the same as the Redhat machine with nxserver working properly.

Do you what's going wrong?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## coffeemike

Guys --

Great work on getting this set up.

I emerged the latest nxserver-freenx package last night, and am close to getting it to work.  Note that I did not have any other X environment set up previously.  Here's what I need help with:

-- I had sshd configured for pubkey authentication prior to the install; however, the sshd package assumes that keys are stored in authorized_keys, not authorized_keys2.  I've not edited that setting myself, so I don't know if that's a mismatch between the two packages.  Moving the contents of authorized_keys2 into authorized_keys solved my first connection problems.

-- I have no nxnode.conf file, nor a sample to start from.

-- Any tips on how to point to a desktop other than GNOME/KDE?  I'm running this on a computer that has been challenged to run these before, so I'd like to use a lighter WM.

Other than that (and a compilation error with another required library), everything went smoothly.

----------

## coffeemike

Sorry - I meant node.conf, not nxnode.conf.

see http://www.nomachine.com/documentation/admin-guide.php

----------

## sibov

Hi, i have the following problem 

 *Quote:*   

> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3512
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
> ...

 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanx and best regards.

 :Wink: 

----------

## vdboor

 *coffeemike wrote:*   

> Any tips on how to point to a desktop other than GNOME/KDE?  I'm running this on a computer that has been challenged to run these before, so I'd like to use a lighter WM.

 

You can choose this in the NXClient somewhere under options.

I guess you can point it to any other script if you add a new entry. Start your window-manager (or /etc/X11/something.sh) from that script.  :Smile: 

----------

## djco

arrowood's tutorial seems to have helped me since my last try, but the authentication is now buggered:

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2672

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.0.13 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

I wonder what the problem could be here?

----------

## spanommers

 *Manuzhai wrote:*   

> arrowood's tutorial seems to have helped me since my last try, but the authentication is now buggered:
> 
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2672
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
> ...

 

I think I would get that error if I hadn't updated the public key on the client (this is assuming you generated a new key for the server).

----------

## djco

I did copy the client.blabla to my client's share directory, though.

----------

## spanommers

Have you tried enabling debugging on the server? In /usr/NX/bin/nxserver around line 29, set NX_LOGGING to 1. Then you can take a look in the log file after trying a connection.

BTW, did you copy the key from the server's "/usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key" (not "/usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key")?

----------

## sibov

 *spanommers wrote:*   

>  *Manuzhai wrote:*   arrowood's tutorial seems to have helped me since my last try, but the authentication is now buggered:
> 
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2672
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
> ...

 

m2 my awk error is away but the authentication failed!

It also failes with the client.id_dsa.key copyed into /usr/NX/share/  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djco

 *arrowood wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/server.id_dsa.key /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_key2
> 
> ...

 spanommers, thanks for the help, but I have no conquered this problem. It has to do with the above line in arrowood's tutorial that seems to be wrong. I think it should be authorized_keys2? Or maybe authorized_keys, I made both.

Next problem: when opening the NX client on my Windows machine (in the same network, I get a black screen with a cursor likes a cross. Nothing else. In the client preferences, I've set NX to open up startxfce4, but no X stuff is ordinarily running on my server (because, hey, it's a server). So, I guess it has something to do with that. If anyone could tell me how to fix this, I would be very grateful.

----------

## buchan

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p =nx-x11-1.4.0-r3 =nxclient-1.4.0-r3 =nxproxy-1.4.0-r2 =nxserver-freenx-0.2.7 =nxssh-1.4.0-r1
```

Thank you for posting that arrowood. I have been following this thread since it was started trying to get a FreeNX server running on my gentoo server, resulting in a failure each time. Emerging all the packages you mentioned above surprising fixed all my problems. My clients connected perfect. 

What is also surprising is that resuming apears to work fine! I guess I'm just lucky. 

Thanks guys.

----------

## coffeemike

Just a word about changing keys.  After running nxkeygen and copying the server.id_dsa.pub.key to authorized_keys, I had to change ownership of the authorized_keys file from 'root' to 'nx' in order for authentication to work:

```
# chown root /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys
```

I had deleted the previous file before copying that across, so this may not apply if you copy the new key into the existing file.[/code]

----------

## rasmussen

I've gotten freenx up and running, but cannot seem to get the floating window mode working. Has anyone had luck with that?

----------

## sibov

```

NXPROXY - Version 1.4.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2004 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '1464'.

Info: Connecting to remote host '192.168.3.195:5002'.

Info: Aborting procedure due to signal '15'.

```

 :Question: 

----------

## Magnum_

I've just done this :

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nxserver-freenx

nxserver --userlist

nxserver --useradd blabla

nxserver --passwd blabla

nxserver --status (it should be "running" here)

then /etc/init.d/sshd (re)start

Connected with the latest NXclient from nomachine.org, and it worked without a flaw. The latest client asks you if you want to accept the auth key, like putty does. If you accept, the connection is made automatically. It works amazingly well, even on a slow machine (P1 200, windows 2000), I can connect to my much much faster machine, and it works great. Think of the possibilities  :Wink:  E.g. for schools, they have a classroom with 20 old P1's. They just buy one decent A64/P4 machine with some extra memory, and the entire classroom is "upgraded" with a relatively small cost !

----------

## codeine

jinzishuai, it seems that you can't resume session because nxclient closes session too fast - server didn't  get your answear to question(suspend/terminat/..)?

check ps output carefully.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 18141 ?        S      0:00      0   475  1752  1052  0.2 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession
> 
> 18146 ?        S      0:00      0  2339 10636  4308  1.1  \_ /usr/NX/bin/nxagent -persistent -name NX - p2p@codeine:1005 - server (GPL Edition) -geometry fullscreen -bs when_requested :1005
> ...

 

btw, i have to delete ~/.nx contents and kill nx processes to start new session.

----------

## codeine

with that ps output is everything is ok ;] because i have got resume working.

just start new session in fullscreen mode.

----------

## RattyMan

FYI, Just tried to emerge from the ebuilds and that failed.  I am using gcc 3.4.3 which failed on the build of nx-x11-1.4.0-r3.  

Changed to gcc 3.3.4 and it has built fine.

----------

## vdboor

 *RattyMan wrote:*   

> FYI, Just tried to emerge from the ebuilds and that failed.  I am using gcc 3.4.3 which failed on the build of nx-x11-1.4.0-r3.  
> 
> Changed to gcc 3.3.4 and it has built fine.

 

I think you should look for some incompatibilities between libstdc++.so.6 and libstdc++.so.5. If some of your libraries still use the .5 version, new stuff can break. (also check config.log from the build/work folder)

There is a reason why developers suggest 

```
emerge -e system;  emerge -e system; emerge -e world; emerge -e world
```

, and I'm experiencing this right now. I'm still trying a quicker way, with a lot of dependency-conflicts involved.

----------

## Gandalf98

I've installed the freenx-server following the instruction, but when I try to connect to my linux-box from a remote win-xp client, I've got the folowing error:

```

Loop: PANIC! Error in environment option 'cookie'. No value found.

Error: Error in environment option 'cookie'. No value found.

Error: NX transport initialization failed.

```

I can't find the option 'cookie', can someone give a clue where to search?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Evangelion

Any news on getting FreeNX to run on AMD64?

----------

## thebigslide

 *vdboor wrote:*   

>  *RattyMan wrote:*   FYI, Just tried to emerge from the ebuilds and that failed.  I am using gcc 3.4.3 which failed on the build of nx-x11-1.4.0-r3.  
> 
> Changed to gcc 3.3.4 and it has built fine. 
> 
> I think you should look for some incompatibilities between libstdc++.so.6 and libstdc++.so.5. If some of your libraries still use the .5 version, new stuff can break. (also check config.log from the build/work folder)
> ...

 

No, I did an emerge -e system;  emerge -e system; emerge -e world; emerge -e world as has been suggested.  I also tried emerging with basic CFLAGS and nx-x11 any version WILL NOT BUILD with gcc-3.4.

Tried again after switching to gcc-3.3.5 and still using libstdc++.so.6 and it built just fine.  It build with crazy CXXFLAGS, too.  It simply won't compile cleanly with gcc-3.4.anything because for a reason unknown to me, a bunch of symbols get trashed.  It fails on compiling just about any of the source files, even if they are built in a different order.

If someone has been able to compile nx-x11 with gcc-3.4, you're my hero.

----------

## SeanHarmer

I installed the freenx server and it's dependencies along with nxssh today. The install seemed to go fine but when I try to connect to the freenx server using nxclient the connection fails with this error message in the details box:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 25132

nxssh: illegal option -- S

Usage: nxssh [options] host [command]

Options:

  -nx         Use ssh in nx mode. (Only if it is first argument)

  -delkey known_hosts row  Delete the key in known_hosts

  -l username   Log in using this username.

  -n          Redirect input from /dev/null.

  -F config   Config file (default: ~/.ssh/config).

  -A          Enable authentication agent forwarding.

  -a          Disable authentication agent forwarding (default).

  -X          Enable X11 connection forwarding.

  -x          Disable X11 connection forwarding (default).

  -i file     Identity for public key authentication (default: ~/.ssh/identity)

  -t          Tty; allocate a tty even if command is given.

  -T          Do not allocate a tty.

  -v          Verbose; display verbose debugging messages.

              Multiple -v increases verbosity.

  -V          Display version number only.

  -P          Don't allocate a privileged port.

  -q          Quiet; don't display any warning messages.

  -f          Fork into background after authentication.

  -e char     Set escape character; ``none'' = disable (default: ~).

  -c cipher   Select encryption algorithm

  -m macs     Specify MAC algorithms for protocol version 2.

  -p port     Connect to this port.  Server must be on the same port.

  -L listen-port:host:port   Forward local port to remote address

  -R listen-port:host:port   Forward remote port to local address

              These cause nxssh to listen for connections on a port, and

              forward them to the other side by connecting to host:port.

  -D port     Enable dynamic application-level port forwarding.

  -C          Enable compression.

  -N          Do not execute a shell or command.

  -g          Allow remote hosts to connect to forwarded ports.

  -1          Force protocol version 1.

  -2          Force protocol version 2.

  -4          Use IPv4 only.

  -6          Use IPv6 only.

  -o 'option' Process the option as if it was read from a configuration file.

  -s          Invoke command (mandatory) as SSH2 subsystem.

  -b addr     Local IP address.

```

Any ideas?

----------

## SilentShadow

Hi,

I'have installed freenx and seems to work very well (few test for now)

Anyone can explain me the difference from the free edition against the commercial (nomachine) edition.

I want to test this solution on a commercial enviroment and may be put it in production, but i'm not sure about the license.

another question is that i try to install the nxclient on a client macchine but it has as dependency the nx-x11 packages, why?

I can't install the client without the server?

thanks

Bye Dario

p.s. the home page in the ebuild is wrong, or in under construction, you know another home page for freenx?

----------

## SilentShadow

hi SeanHarmer

try to emerge the masked nxssh package. you have the wrong (old) version.

my /etc/portage/package.keyword file have this line

```

net-misc/nxclient ~x86

net-misc/nx-x11 ~x86

net-misc/nxproxy ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~x86

net-misc/nxssh ~x86

```

and the problem was resolved

bye Dario

----------

## onlawn

I'm getting some off the wall compile warnings,

```
cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wmissing-declarations" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wnested-externs" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wmissing-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++
```

Not too big a deal, but they are accompanied by the following errors...

```
In file included from Control.h:24,

                 from Loop.cpp:69:

Types.h: In member function `void T_data::clear()':

Types.h:95: error: `start' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:95: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.)

Types.h:95: error: `finish' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:95: error: `destroy' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:97: error: `deallocate' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:99: error: `end_of_storage' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h: In member function `void T_messages::clear()':

Types.h:129: error: `start' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:129: error: `finish' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:129: error: `destroy' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:131: error: `deallocate' undeclared (first use this function)

Types.h:133: error: `end_of_storage' undeclared (first use this function)

make[4]: *** [Loop.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/opt/gentoo/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r3/work/nxcomp'

make[3]: *** [../../../nxcomp/libXcomp.so] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/opt/gentoo/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r3/work/nx-X11/lib/X11'
```

As you can tell, this is happening on compiling nx-x11, which is the first of the dependancies. A few more stats...

```
linux06 ~ # gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110 *
```

The reason I post this is because it seems ambigious from reading this thread whether or not nx/freenx can be built with gcc 3.4.x, this problem exists on a few machines and this is the common thread between them. This error is either a gross problem with the code or a compile error?

Thanks in advance ;)

----------

## SilentShadow

Hi onlawn,

I only can tell you that  the problem persist and that I have resolve it compiling with the 3.3 gcc version.

bye Dario

p.s. use caution with cflags for 3.4 not accepted from 3.3

----------

## Shaman

I don't mean to sound ungrateful, because I appreciate this project.  It's helping me to evaluate NX as a product, and give me some access to my home machine.

But, setting up freenx is a nightmare... there are so many little issues.

Is there any freenx 0.2.8 documentation?  I've been through a lot of hax0ring and still come up with things that make me want to scream here... outside of adding /usr/NX to every path in the system (which begs the question why it isn't integrated some better way), has anyone made this thing work with just "emerge nxserver-freenx ; add user ; $path/nxclient --wizard"?

It's pretty discouraging when you're just trying to evaluate this technology for future commercial use (I don't mind paying, but I do want to evaluate it).

----------

## TerminalAddict

with all this talk about gcc version ...

here's what I have

gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednossp

and here's my error

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut  "#"*

cleaning in ./include...

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r4/work/nx-X11/include'

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut  "#"*

cleaning in include/bitmaps...

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.4.0-r4/work/nx-X11/include/bitmaps'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.

----------

## thebigslide

That's a broken build.  Try doing an emerge sync.

----------

## TerminalAddict

done that.

same error

net-misc/nx-x11-1.4.0-r4

----------

## ILikeFish

I'm having a lot of trouble getting this working...

/var/log/messages:

```

Feb 24 17:38:58 rat sshd[26078]: Accepted publickey for nx from 195.74.141.61 port 12215 ssh2

Feb 24 17:38:58 rat sshd(pam_unix)[26080]: session opened for user nx by (uid=0)

Feb 24 17:38:59 rat sshd[26102]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for jon from 127.0.0.1 port 45124 ssh2

Feb 24 17:38:59 rat sshd(pam_unix)[26105]: session opened for user jon by (uid=0)

Feb 24 17:38:59 rat sshd(pam_unix)[26105]: session closed for user jon

Feb 24 17:38:59 rat sshd(pam_unix)[26080]: session closed for user nx

```

/tmp/nxserver.log:

```

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-02 OS_(GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.4.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.4.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: jon

NX> 102 Password:

NX> 103 Welcome to: rat user: jon

NX> 105 quit

```

The windows client just pops up a dialog saying "Error Unknown", then "X local Server error".

Running nxclient in X on localhost just pops up an empty xmessage dialog with nothing but an "Ok" button.

Installed using nxserver-freenx 0.2.8 ebuild.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

jon

----------

## Shaman

One thing I have found is that you don't want to install separate versions of nxproxy or nxclient at all.

Just "emerge nxserver-freenx nxssh" and leave it at that.  Its own server, proxy, client are added.  PAM seems to work for me, too.

----------

## thebigslide

 *TerminalAddict wrote:*   

> done that.
> 
> same error
> 
> net-misc/nx-x11-1.4.0-r4

 

Have a look at your features and the .ebuild and see why it's trying to make clean.  It shouldn't be.

----------

## TerminalAddict

I tried it on my laptop this weekend after doignan emerge -e world

all went perfectly  :Smile: 

The diferences are my desktop uses 2.4 and devfsd, and has never had a emerge -e world

My Laptop is 100% udev gentoo-dev-sources, and just fiunished an emerge -e world.

I leave my laptop compiling for a day or 2 with emerge -e world, and try again.

----------

## FishB8

Is it possible to configure NX to allow connections as root?

----------

## thebigslide

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Hopefully not.

That's what sudo is for.

----------

## FishB8

I'm just confused why NX would prevent root connections if I have SSH configured to allow root connections.

----------

## thebigslide

By not connecting you if you're trying to login as root  :Wink:   SSH is just used for authentication.  The nx-server itself has full control over the connection still.  

Same way xscreensaver won't run as root even though PAM has authenticated you.

----------

## FishB8

I wasn't wonder HOW it didn't let you connect, I was wondering WHY.  :Wink:  It would seem like preventing root connections would be something to set with the SSH daemon, not the NX server.

----------

## linuxpyro

This page helped me get over the authentication errors:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=310583&highlight=freenx

----------

## statare

Anyone else who gets 100% cpu usage on the freenx server when connecting and starting a app? I get that right after the nice !machine logo until my desk is finished loading. I have to wait >30sec for the desk to show. 10-20 seconds to start rox-filer and 5-10sec, sometimes!, after resizeing a window. When I start rox, aterm and so on the disk works for ½-1 sec then I see 2 nxagent processes fight over cpu usage for 10-20 sec in top.

I emerged with commercial flag, didnt do any conf at all besides adding /usr/NX/bin to PATH.. it just works! thou with 100% cpu usage. I tried the new 0.3.1 with ebuild bumping from 0.3.0. - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84299 I been confing a little with node.conf but no difference.

I have a Cel 733MHz 320Mb RAM and I guess that should be sufficent? Fluxbox as wm if that makes any difference. In the client I use Unix and Custom as Desktop and "Run default X client script on server". It doesnt make any difference if I disable compression by using LAN or max compression with MODEM in the slider, neither if I connect locally or from my windows laptop.

Right now these are the enabled lines in node.conf, but at first I didn't even have one besides the default node.conf.sample

```

NX_LOGGING=1

NX_LOGFILE=/var/log/nxserver.log

SESSION_HISTORY=2592000

ENABLE_SSH_AUTHENTICATION="1"

DEFAULT_X_WM=fluxbox

```

this is my last session output, I had to copy it before I ended the session even thou I have enabled session history in node.conf

```

NXAGENT - Version 1.4.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2004 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '14701'.

Loop: WARNING! No 'sync' channel in current version. Assuming 'cups' channel.

Warning: No 'sync' channel in current version. Assuming 'cups' channel.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '14706'.

Info: Waiting for connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '5002'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '4603'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy established.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Not using NX delta compression.

Info: Using lan link parameters 16384/20/16/8192.

Info: Using agent parameters 98304/2/1/1.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-9' with session 'unix-default'.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using remote ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using processor load limit.

Info: Not using persistent cache.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Info: Established X client connection.

Info: Not using shared memory support in X server.

Info: Using fast copy area mode in agent.

Info: Using fast get image mode in agent.

Info: Using render cleanup parameters 8/20/23/24/25/26.

Info: Using image cleanup parameters 0/0/0/0.

Info: No window manager has been detected.

Info: Using local device configuration changes.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Info: Entering dispatch loop with exception 0x0.

```

last output in nxserver.log

```

-- NX SERVER START:

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-03 OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.4.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.4.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: tobias

NX> 102 Password:

Auth method: passdb ssh

NX> 103 Welcome to: mumin user: tobias

NX> 105 listsession --user="tobias" --status="Suspended","Running" --geometry="1024x768x32+render" --type="unix-console"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'tobias' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

 ------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: tobias

NX> 105 startsession --session="mumin" --type="unix-default" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="2b2731af96cc3d862395993a7ba1188d" --link="adsl" --virtualdesktop="1" -$

user=tobias&userip=10.0.0.251&uniqueid=B55E051B0BE8C48CC895285948BF664E& \

display=1002&&session=mumin&type=unix-default&cache=8M&images=32M&cookie=2b2731af96cc3d862395993a$

Password:

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.4.0-03 OS (GPL)

user=tobias&userip=10.0.0.251&uniqueid=B55E051B0BE8C48CC895285948BF664E&display=1002&& \

session=mumin&type=unix-default&cache=8M&images=32M&cookie=2b2731af96cc3d862395993a$

NX> 700 Session id: mumin-1002-B55E051B0BE8C48CC895285948BF664E

NX> 705 Session display: 1002

NX> 703 Session type: unix-default

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 2fe3fc8fda3b6b0edf6252a1a9fc669f

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 2b2731af96cc3d862395993a7ba1188d

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-default

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 105 bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 1009 Session status: terminating

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1001 Bye.

```

I bet its simple, just to make me feel worthless  :Wink: 

MOD EDIT: Code text chopped to improve viewing.

-- Deathwing00

----------

## JustinHoMi

 *Evangelion wrote:*   

> Any news on getting FreeNX to run on AMD64?

 

I'd b curious to know this myself. I had no luck building it as a 64-bit binary, but after *much* work I was able to cross-compile it as a 32-bit binary. It'll probably be tomorrow before I will be able to test it though.

----------

## brazilian_joe

It looks like the ebuilds do not even state that nx can be compiled for amd64. I added the amd64 keyword to all ebuilds, but now I am hitting an error while building nxcomp. It asks for the -fPIC flag during compilation. I filed a bug for the developers to add the amd64 keyword to the ebuilds.

----------

## JoePC

When i run nxclient i get this error:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 10061

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

nxssh: connect to address 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
```

Can someone help me?

Thnaks.

----------

## brazilian_joe

Kalyxo.org looks dead to me. Is the project dead? The nx original stuff (upon which freenx builds) supports amd64, but freens does not, and I can't even file a bug! Anyone has more info on the subject?

----------

## phuqmnb

I have emerged this:

emerge nxserver-freenx nxssh

That all went fine, and I added the user and changed the password.  When I try and connect from my windows machine with the nx client, I get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3264
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
> ...

 

----------

## WhimpyPeon

For those of you having problems after successful emerge you might want to check your /etc/shadow file and change "nx:!:" to "nx:*:".  I wish I could tell you what that does, but I am just passing on a tip that worked for me.

----------

## dunkleself

Hello All,

I too suffered a freenx authentication issue, 

```
NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

until 2 minutes ago  :Cool:  I had ssh not OpenSSH installed. Once I emerged OpenSSH, I could authenticate with my freenx server.

I spent the most of today attempting to fix this and then thought to see what ssh i was running, I really wish I had thought of this in the morning, instead of wasting 5 hours.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## brot

Hi  :Smile: 

Nice that such a Thread exists, i tried this (very nice) tool on my own, but i was not sucessful... I am getting the same error everytime and have no idea

 *Quote:*   

> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 8995
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
> 
> NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.0.1 on port: 22
> ...

 

Maybe someone knows what i am doing wrong. thank you.

----------

## devsk

any idea if someone is working on 1.5.0 ebuilds?

----------

## Hideki

There are couple bug reports about the new nx versions.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98591

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99721

This version I've been particularly looking forward since

it says it supports resume/suspend properly

it gives true color support for rdp proxy mode

and a bunch of other upgrades listed at the official web (http://freenx.berlios.de/)

So, it hopefully gets into the tree quick.

----------

## Hideki

Looks like they're waiting on the 0.4.3 release.

From the bugzilla comment :  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Due to changes to snapshot 4 and the final !M nx release, 0.4.1 & 0.4.2 does not
> 
> work with the final 1.5.0 backend, so don't apply the patch. Keep it though, as
> ...

 

----------

## devsk

0.4.3 is available at:

http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/nx/

linux-linux and windows-windows suspend/resume works. But the desirable feature where you can resume sessions created from windows (or linux) on linux (or windows) STILL doesn't work. The problem seems to be X11 visuals which don't match across these two platforms.

If you always are going to resume/suspend from one type of machine, you are good to go. And its FREAKING fast (even dial up feels like 5mbps), no doubt about that.

----------

## Trebiani

 *devsk wrote:*   

> 0.4.3 is available at:
> 
> http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/nx/
> 
> linux-linux and windows-windows suspend/resume works. But the desirable feature where you can resume sessions created from windows (or linux) on linux (or windows) STILL doesn't work. The problem seems to be X11 visuals which don't match across these two platforms.
> ...

 

where can i get an ebuild file?

and why is there nothing mentioned about a 0.4.3 release on http://freenx.berlios.de/?

----------

## StifflerStealth

To make an ebuild for 0.43, rename a previous version's ebuild and put it in your portage overlay.  :Wink:  And don't forget to move the patch there as well.

I also noticed that it takes awhile for that site to list the updated version. I read something about that on a mailing list somewhere, but I forget. Just google for the answer to that question, that is how I found it.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## alinv

What about nxclient-1.5.0?

Any news on that?

----------

## Trebiani

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> To make an ebuild for 0.43, rename a previous version's ebuild and put it in your portage overlay.  And don't forget to move the patch there as well.
> 
> Cheers.

 

do i need to update nx-x11, nxssh, nxproxy and nxclient too? 

if yes: how?

many thanx,

treb

update:

freeNX is great! i updated nxserver-freenx to version 0.4.3 and all my gnome problems are gone!

and it's fast!Last edited by Trebiani on Sat Aug 06, 2005 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StifflerStealth

I'm still using version 1.4.0 of the NX stuff. I am waiting for the 1.5.0. There are ebuilds (well, for a RC release, but you just need to edit the file name and then change a few version numbers in the ebuils) in bugzilla for them, but I am waiting for more test reports on them first.

----------

## rpmohn

FreeNX is awesomely fast and simple! My only question now is how to get the font on my aterm to be terminus like it is when I run aterm locally. I'm using xorg with FontPath set to "unix/:-1" on my local X. I've tried settings in /usr/NX/etc/node.conf such as:

```
AGENT_FONT_SERVER="unix/:-1"
```

or

```
AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X="-fp /usr/share/fonts"
```

but nothing seems to affect it.

I've also read the KB article http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR11B00071 on "Using different font servers in NX", but I don't fully understand the implications of it. Can I copy the Linux terminus font files to my office Windows box to make this work?

Cheers -RPM

----------

## StifflerStealth

Okay, I made my own ebuilds for the nx components 1.5.0, but now when I try to connect to the server with a client, I get a "cookie mismatch in the authentication data" Warning and then the client fails to connect. I am using version 0.4.4 of FreeNX. Does anyone know how to fix this? If not, I need to revert back to version 1.4.0 of the nx components so I can have a working system. This is a big pain in the rear. -_-'

Thanks

----------

## devsk

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Okay, I made my own ebuilds for the nx components 1.5.0, but now when I try to connect to the server with a client, I get a "cookie mismatch in the authentication data" Warning and then the client fails to connect. I am using version 0.4.4 of FreeNX. Does anyone know how to fix this? If not, I need to revert back to version 1.4.0 of the nx components so I can have a working system. This is a big pain in the rear. -_-'
> 
> Thanks

 grep ENABLE_BACKEND_1.5.0 in node.conf(.sample) and set it to '1'.Last edited by devsk on Mon Aug 15, 2005 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StifflerStealth

I looked in /usr/NX/etc/node.conf.sample and that option is not there. I will see about copying over the file manually from the compressed file.

EDIT: It works.  :Very Happy:  Thanks. I even have sound working in the remote desktops and suspend is suppose to wirk with that patch, we'll see.  :Very Happy:  w00t!

Anyways, if you want the ebuilds for the final release of NX v1.5.0 and FreeNX v0.4.4, then you can DL them here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101691

I finally got around to uploading them with bug fixes.  :Smile: 

----------

## Trebiani

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> I looked in /usr/NX/etc/node.conf.sample and that option is not there. I will see about copying over the file manually from the compressed file.
> 
> EDIT: It works.  Thanks. I even have sound working in the remote desktops and suspend is suppose to wirk with that patch, we'll see.  w00t!
> 
> Anyways, if you want the ebuilds for the final release of NX v1.5.0 and FreeNX v0.4.4, then you can DL them here:
> ...

 

how is suspend working? 

i'm sure if it's the right thing to upgrade my current installation now. but suspending and resuming sessions would be so nice!

there are many ebuilds "floating" around (e.g. @bugs.gentoo.org) - which set of ebuilds do i really need and what packages do i have to update?

or is there a release plan to put the ebuilds into portage?

cheers,

treb

----------

## StifflerStealth

I have not had a chance to test the suspend feature yet. I know Fabian is rewriting that part of FreeNX from scratch for the 0.5.0 release. I will test it sometime, but I really don't need to shut off my Linux display. I have programs running 24/7 and a 24/7 connection. I don't think it suspends if the Windows machine crashes and the connection is lost. I know I read that on the email list.

Yeah, it is a bit confusing. I should have just uploaded a tarball of my portage overlay in that bug report instead of the individual ebuilds and patches, but I didn't know if they allowed that or not. You need to DL all the ebuilds and patches. You need all these:

nx-x11 v1.5.0 ebuild

Patch to add resume support for Windows clients

nxclient v1.5.0 ebuild

nxcomp v1.5.0 ebuild

nxproxy v1.5.0 ebuild

FreeNX v0.4.4 ebuild

nxssh v1.5.0 ebuild

freenx-0.4.4-adduser-fix.patch

However, I did not upload all the patches. Some of the patches are in the portage tree, but those patches need to be copied to the Portage Overlay as well. You can look at the ebuilds and see which ones are not included on the bug report and simply transfer them over. There is a patch in the FreeNX ebuild that is not in Portage, it's in the actual FreeNX tarball, so you don't need to worry about that one.  :Wink: 

I hope that was clear. I know I can be a bit confusing at times.

----------

## Trebiani

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> I know Fabian is rewriting that part of FreeNX from scratch for the 0.5.0 release

 

.... hmm, maybe i should wait for the release ....

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> I hope that was clear. I know I can be a bit confusing at times.

 

thanks a lot for the details - it's very clear now!. i'll test it this week on my testserver and if everything is working fine i'll update my production server.

cheers,

treb

----------

## mwalma

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah, it is a bit confusing. I should have just uploaded a tarball of my portage overlay in that bug report instead of the individual ebuilds and patches, but I didn't know if they allowed that or not. You need to DL all the ebuilds and patches. You need all these:
> 
> nx-x11 v1.5.0 ebuild
> ...

 

I recreated the directory structure in Portage Overlay and downloaded your ebuilds and applied the patch to get the nxserver-freenx v0.4.4 and then tried emerging it.  nx-x11 v1.5 emerged fine, but nxproxy,  which was next, failed to compile.  Gcc stopped unable to find "NX.h".  I noticed that there was an NX.h in /usr/X11/include which resolved the compile problem, but then nxproxy would not link.

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lXcomp

 

I am guessing that the configure script is not finding and adding the right include and lib directories, but I haven't investigated any further.

If there is a quick fix, I'd appreciate hearing about it.

Michael

----------

## devsk

 *mwalma wrote:*   

>  *StifflerStealth wrote:*   
> 
> Yeah, it is a bit confusing. I should have just uploaded a tarball of my portage overlay in that bug report instead of the individual ebuilds and patches, but I didn't know if they allowed that or not. You need to DL all the ebuilds and patches. You need all these:
> 
> nx-x11 v1.5.0 ebuild
> ...

 

ebuild should be modified to export LDFLAGS=-L/usr/NX/lib...you can:

```
LDFLAGS=-L/usr/NX/lib emerge nxproxy
```

----------

## StifflerStealth

Ahha. I found out why it works for me. nxclient sets all the pathes correctly.

Hmm. I think the nx-x11 should set the pathes instead. I will make the changes.  :Smile: 

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

----------

## mwalma

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> This is odd. I don't need to export that LD Flag, and I do not even have a /usr/NX/include dir. I included in the ebuild the nxcomp package which is extracted and placed int eh work dir for nx proxy. all the libs and header files are there, so it should all link up and compile.
> 
> ```
> src_compile() {
> 
> ...

 

Okay, somehow, I do not know how, I managed to download a different ebuild for nxproxy-1.5.0.  I re-downloaded it, and it seems to be compiling fine.

Sorry for the confusion, I wish I knew how it happened.   :Embarassed: 

I better go back and check the other ebuilds....

Michael

----------

## StifflerStealth

You had what I previously written. I changed it. I think the changes I made are logical anyways. I basically made a change with the ebuilds so that the pathes get installed with the nx-x11 ebuild instead of nxclient. It just makes more sense that way. But the older ebuilds are still there if peolpe want to use them. Just read my last four comments and I give an explanation.   :Smile: 

Glad you got it working.

----------

## dufeu

I believe I have correctly installed freenx server on the machine I want to log into.

The server machine has "nxserver-freenx-0.4.4" installed. {Gentoo GNU/Linux w/2.6.12.1 kernel - KDE 3.4.2}

The client machine has "nxclient-1.5.0" for Windows installed. {WinXP SP2}

I did find where someone else had the same message and they were told to upgrade freenx to 0.4.3.

This is the log from the connection attempt:

```
NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '2228'.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Not using NX delta compression.

Info: Using lan link parameters 16384/8/0/0.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-9' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using remote ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using persistent cache.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Warning: Cookie mismatch in the authentication data.

Info: End of session requested by remote proxy.

Info: Shutting down the link and exiting.
```

Advice please!

 :Smile: 

----------

## devsk

 *Quote:*   

> Advice please!

  if you have find as you type (assuming you are using firefox e.g.), type '/' followed by 'ENABLE_BACKEND'. you would reach a post in the previous page that tells you how to correct your problem...

PS: please at least read 10 posts prior to your post, next time.

----------

## dufeu

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Advice please!  if you have find as you type (assuming you are using firefox e.g.), type '/' followed by 'ENABLE_BACKEND'. you would reach a post in the previous page that tells you how to correct your problem...
> 
> PS: please at least read 10 posts prior to your post, next time.

 

I read that post, and still don't understand it. My conf file doesn't have that entry. I tried to find which .tar.gz the file is in, but still haven't found it. And this was before I added my post to this thread.

The explanation may make sense to you. But I have absolutely no context to understand it. A more detailed explanation for us dumb, ignorant, non-programmer users would be helpful.

----------

## devsk

 *dufeu wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*    *Quote:*   Advice please!  if you have find as you type (assuming you are using firefox e.g.), type '/' followed by 'ENABLE_BACKEND'. you would reach a post in the previous page that tells you how to correct your problem...
> 
> PS: please at least read 10 posts prior to your post, next time. 
> 
> I read that post, and still don't understand it. My conf file doesn't have that entry. I tried to find which .tar.gz the file is in, but still haven't found it. And this was before I added my post to this thread.
> ...

 if you still haven't figured: there is a setting called ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND (grep BACKEND in node.conf.sample) which you need to set to '1' in /usr/NX/etc/node.conf on the server to enable 1.4.0 with 1.5.0 clients and 1.5.0 backend components. like this:

```
ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1"
```

----------

## dufeu

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *dufeu wrote:*    *devsk wrote:*    *Quote:*   Advice please!  if you have find as you type (assuming you are using firefox e.g.), type '/' followed by 'ENABLE_BACKEND'. you would reach a post in the previous page that tells you how to correct your problem...
> 
> PS: please at least read 10 posts prior to your post, next time. 
> 
> I read that post, and still don't understand it. My conf file doesn't have that entry. I tried to find which .tar.gz the file is in, but still haven't found it. And this was before I added my post to this thread.
> ...

 

I now understand the disconnect:

ENABLE_BACKEND_1.5.0 != ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND

I was originally grepping for ENABLE_BACKEND. Which is why I couldn't find it. I am very careful to follow instructions literally.

'Nuff said.

Thank you for clarifying your original instructions.

----------

## devsk

 *dufeu wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*    *dufeu wrote:*    *devsk wrote:*    *Quote:*   Advice please!  if you have find as you type (assuming you are using firefox e.g.), type '/' followed by 'ENABLE_BACKEND'. you would reach a post in the previous page that tells you how to correct your problem...
> 
> PS: please at least read 10 posts prior to your post, next time. 
> 
> I read that post, and still don't understand it. My conf file doesn't have that entry. I tried to find which .tar.gz the file is in, but still haven't found it. And this was before I added my post to this thread.
> ...

 you are telling me that you grepped for the exact thing...c'mon...

----------

## dufeu

 *devsk wrote:*   

> you are telling me that you grepped for the exact thing...c'mon...

 

As a matter of fact, yes, I did. As a non programmer, I follow instructions literally. No half measures here.

BTW - NX seems to be working fine. Now, if I could just get a reliable connection ...

Any suggested tweaks for bad connections? Like extending the timeout period? Ever since Sunday, accessing my remote systems has been a pain. This includes using putty (from windows) and ssh. putty and nxclient both disconnect. ssh will usually stay open long enough to continue.

I have the same problem accessing both remote locations from work and home. So I'm fairly convinced it's a network traffic problem. I haven't even been able to successfully 'emerge --sync' the last two days from home. And this is with broadband connections at all locations.

{sigh}

----------

## Trebiani

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nx-x11 v1.5.0 ebuild
> 
> Patch to add resume support for Windows clients
> ...

 

hi!

after upgrading everything (client workstation and company server) to the versions mentioned above i can't connect to my server anymore  :Sad: 

i get the message: 

```
Can't read default ssh key '/usr/NX/share/keys/server.id_dsa.key'!
```

i can't find this key - where can i get it?

during emerge the client i get this message:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nxclient-1.5.0-103.i386.rpm

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0

>>> Install nxclient-1.5.0 into /var/tmp/portage/nxclient-1.5.0/image/ category net-misc

install: cannot stat `usr/NX/share/client.id_dsa.key': No such file or directory

man:

>>> Completed installing nxclient-1.5.0 into /var/tmp/portage/nxclient-1.5.0/image/

>>> Merging net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0 to /

```

is it related to my problem?

cheers,

treb

btw.: i anabled ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND ...

----------

## frilled

 *Quote:*   

> i get the message: 
> 
> ```
> Can't read default ssh key '/usr/NX/share/keys/server.id_dsa.key'!
> ```
> ...

 

Should live in $HOME/.ssh -> or use ssh_keygen

----------

## devsk

 *Trebiani wrote:*   

> after upgrading everything (client workstation and company server) to the versions mentioned above i can't connect to my server anymore 
> 
> i get the message: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

in nxclient GUI, right next to the  hostname, there is a 'key' button. Click it and Import the server key. As the path suggests, the location of the keys in 1.5.0 is different from 1.4.0. Keys have to imported for every session configuration (of course just once, its saved in the conf file) and the default one is in /usr/NX/share/keys. so, just import your old key.Last edited by devsk on Tue Aug 16, 2005 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devsk

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> A more detailed explanation for us dumb, ignorant, non-programmer users would be helpful.

 anyone who's got freenx to work can not be termed as dumb or newb... :Razz: 

----------

## Trebiani

 *devsk wrote:*   

> in nxclient GUI, right next to the  hostname, there is a 'key' button. Click it and Import the server key. As the path suggests, the location of the keys in 1.5.0 is different from 1.4.0. Keys have to imported for every session configuration (of course just once, its saved in the conf file) and the default one is in /usr/NX/share/keys.

 

ok, i allways thought that there is a default nomachine server key delivered with every installation to use it "out of the box".

where do i find my server key or do i have to generate my own server key?

there is no "/usr/NX/share/keys" directory so i can't import my default one ...

----------

## devsk

 *Trebiani wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*   in nxclient GUI, right next to the  hostname, there is a 'key' button. Click it and Import the server key. As the path suggests, the location of the keys in 1.5.0 is different from 1.4.0. Keys have to imported for every session configuration (of course just once, its saved in the conf file) and the default one is in /usr/NX/share/keys. 
> 
> ok, i allways thought that there is a default nomachine server key delivered with every installation to use it "out of the box".
> 
> where do i find my server key or do i have to generate my own server key?
> ...

 do you have a key in /usr/NX/share from 1.4.0 install? you should import that. on server side, unless and until you did something manually, your old key should still be present and it should work.

----------

## Trebiani

 *devsk wrote:*   

> do you have a key in /usr/NX/share from 1.4.0 install? you should import that. on server side, unless and until you did something manually, your old key should still be present and it should work.

 

there is no key from my 1.4.0 install anymore  :Sad: 

i messed around generating my own keys but nothing is working. there are many howtos around but none is working. e.g.: i followed this one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server but no luck.

update: giving up and rolling back to the old version - too bad.

----------

## StifflerStealth

After I installed the new version, I did a:

nxsetup --unistall --setup-nomachine-key --install

that installs the key that comes with the clients. I am behind a firewall, so I am not too concerned with security.

----------

## dufeu

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> After I installed the new version, I did a:
> 
> nxsetup --unistall --setup-nomachine-key --install
> 
> that installs the key that comes with the clients. I am behind a firewall, so I am not too concerned with security.

 

I believe you wanted to say:

```

# /usr/NX/bin/nxsetup --uninstall --purge

# /usr/NX/bin/nxsetup --install --setup-nomachine-key

```

or

```

# /usr/NX/bin/nxsetup --install --setup-nomachine-key [ --clean ! --purge ]

```

where the second form causes an uninstall to occur before the install.

The problem is that nxsetup used this way seems to only generate /usr/NX/etc/user.id_dsa and /usr/NX/etc/user.id_dsa.pub keys. It doesn't generate the /usr/NX/share/keys/server.id_dsa key. Or at least, my /usr/NX/share/keys/ directory remains empty.

On the other hand, my windows nxclient-1.5.0 _does_ generate said key(s).

{shrug} I'm not a programmer so I can't really say what might be wrong.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Trebiani

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> On the other hand, my windows nxclient-1.5.0 _does_ generate said key(s).

 

thanx for the hint! i'm gonna install the windows client and copy the key to a linux box.

cheers,

treb

----------

## dufeu

 *Trebiani wrote:*   

>  *dufeu wrote:*   On the other hand, my windows nxclient-1.5.0 _does_ generate said key(s). 
> 
> thanx for the hint! i'm gonna install the windows client and copy the key to a linux box.
> 
> cheers,
> ...

 

Don't take that to the bank. I haven't looked to see where it's actually stored on Windoze. All I really know is that it works and that when I use the advanced function to check, it displays a key. It may be a little more complex than a simple 'copy'.

Good luck!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Trebiani

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> It may be a little more complex than a simple 'copy'.

 

i tried it and: it is that easy!!!  :Very Happy: 

thanx for the tip!

----------

## dufeu

 *Trebiani wrote:*   

> i tried it and: it is that easy!!! 
> 
> thanx for the tip!

 

You're quite welcome and thanx for the feedback.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hideki

If someone got above 0.4.0 release working with portage overlaying, it'd be nice if one of the devs put that as hard masked package in the portage. Or maybe I should tell this in bugzilla?

I for one want to try out the newer versions but considering having to go through all the download/patch/overlay thing manually, it's a bit awkward, and I guess for many others too.

----------

## dufeu

 *Hideki wrote:*   

> I for one want to try out the newer versions but considering having to go through all the download/patch/overlay thing manually, it's a bit awkward, and I guess for many others too.

 

It's awkward because it's a tad confusing. I'm not a developer. So I'm afraid I can't do what needs to be done.  :Sad: 

----------

## tagwar

Hi, first of all, installation worked perfectly and I can connect to my linux-box without any problems.

Problems start when using NX to connect to a win2k3 server (via rdp). As I'm from Germany, i'd like to use german keyboard layout. Windooze thinks its english layout, so I have to change that each time I connect. After that I get german keyboard layout, but the key-combinations that are reached via alt-gr + something (like @,,{[]}) don't work. This realy sucks...  :Sad:  It's the same with a windows client btw.

Another problem (well not realy, it just doesnt work, but i don't realy need it that much) is, that nxclient reports "Cannot copy file 'mime.types'. Cups printing will be disabled." when connecting. What do I have to do to get that fixed? 

And the last one: I get "Can't start audio server" and that I should make sure, that I have "/usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0" installed... well, it's there... so, what do I have to do about that?

thanks in advance

Tom

----------

## alinv

After upgrading to 1.5.0 and passing the default ssh key issue, I can't connect to server:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 10661

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.2.21 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

I don't understand why user nx, when I configured it to use my regular user.

Any hints?

Thanks,

Alin

----------

## StifflerStealth

The nxserver authenticates through user nx, and then connects with your user account. I know, it's a little confusing. I don't know what can be causing your error though.

In other news. I updated all the ebuilds to reflect newer versions of the components that was released.

nxclient upgraded from 103 to 106

nxcomp upgraded from 63 to 65

nxssh upgraded from 19 to 21

nxagent upgraded from 87 to 90

nxdesktop upgraded from 59 to 61

I put all the files in my overlay in a compressed file to make it easy for people to use.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=67446

Just extract that in your portage overlay directory.  :Smile:  The bug report is here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101691

Though, it is getting a little confusing with all the changes to the files. 

Maybe this will fix an error that you are getting. You should try the new overlay and see if that helps.  :Smile: 

cherrio

----------

## alinv

I already tried the new versions (I couldn't download the old ones, so I had to modify the ebuilds myself).

Somehow, I think the problem is related to the missing ssh key. Could you please post the right way to handle this? (I mean ssh-keygen & stuff)

Thanks,

Alin

----------

## StifflerStealth

Did you try doing:

nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install

That will reinstall the nx user and the ssh keys using the default one that comes with the client. I think the keys changed from 1.4.0 and 1.5.0.

----------

## alinv

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> In other news. I updated all the ebuilds to reflect newer versions of the components that was released.
> 
> nxclient upgraded from 103 to 106
> 
> nxcomp upgraded from 63 to 65
> ...

 

nx-x11-1.5.0-r2.ebuild still refers nxdesktop-1.5.0-59

----------

## alinv

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Did you try doing:
> 
> nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install
> 
> That will reinstall the nx user and the ssh keys using the default one that comes with the client. I think the keys changed from 1.4.0 and 1.5.0.

 

It still cannot find the default key (/usr/NX/share/keys/server.id_dsa.key) 

Thanks,

Alin

----------

## devsk

you just run the nxkeygen program on the server as root. It will create two keys in /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh and cat the server key to authorized_keys file. You go to that directory and ftp the client key from there to your client machine. Put it anywhere. Invoke nxclient and right next to hostname there is a 'key' button. Click it and import the key you just ftp'ed. Should set it right.

One more important thing: you have to delete and re-add users using nxserver so that the new server key can be concatenated into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file of the added users. Probably this is the step which most people forget and then the user can't login because the changed key is not present in the authorized_keys.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *alinv wrote:*   

> nx-x11-1.5.0-r2.ebuild still refers nxdesktop-1.5.0-59

 

Thanks. I missed that.  :Embarassed:  It should be corrected here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=67454 Sorry about that. It's been a long week so far.  :Razz: 

----------

## sibov

Hi, 

I was able to successfully install with the above mentioned PortageOverlay for nxserver-freenx-0.4.4 but

if i type #> 

```
nxserver --help 
```

i got 

```
NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-44 OS (GPL)

Usage: nxserver <option>

--adduser <user>: Add a new user

--passwd <user>: Change password of <user>

--deluser <user>: Remove a user from nx

--listuser: List enabled users

```

is that normal??? I thought it must be something with 1.5.x-xx (CVS)...  :Rolling Eyes: 

or am i wrong?

Thanks for a replay,

regards sibov

----------

## devsk

understood the post wrong. removed.Last edited by devsk on Fri Sep 02, 2005 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StifflerStealth

Yeah, I get: 

```
# nxserver --help

NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-44 OS (GPL)
```

 as well. Isn't nxserver a FreeNX script? So this would be a bug in the reporting for FreeNX maybe? I do know that the 1.5.0 components are being used though.

----------

## Dlareh

 *alinv wrote:*   

> It still cannot find the default key (/usr/NX/share/keys/server.id_dsa.key) 

 

I have the same problem, and have tried running:

```
nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install

nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install --purge

nxkeygen

nxserver --deluser <username>

nxserver --adduser <username>

nxserver --password <username>
```

None of these commands create it.  How do I get this damn file?

EDIT:

Well I copied /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/server.id_dsa.pub.key over to /usr/NX/share/keys/server.id_dsa.key just to get rid of that damn message.  I'm guessing the default is not important.

I have two machines with both the client and server installed.  Regardless of which I use to access wich machine (four possible combinations), both with and without the /usr/NX/nx/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key imported into nxclient udner "Configure ..."  "Key...", I allways get this error:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 13042

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: <ip> on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

What am I missing?

----------

## rufflove

Dlareh, have you tried nuking your .nx folders on the server and client boxes, before running 'nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install --purge'?

StifflerStealth, thank you very much for the new ebuilds! I'm using the v1.5 Windows client and FreeNX is performing admirably atm. Getting audio support working was dead easy, I just did added esd to my USE flags and did 'emerge --newuse libgnome libao esound'. I presumed it would be much more tricky considering the box has no soundcard and Gentoo was compiled without any audio support...

I tested audio support with the Last.fm player and it definately has an impact on interactivity (I wish that NX would just consume more bandwidth - it never uses more than about a meg on my LAN connection), but its OK for system notifications etc. 

... Bye-bye VNC!  :Surprised:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dlareh

 *rufflove wrote:*   

> Dlareh, have you tried nuking your .nx folders on the server and client boxes, before running 'nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install --purge'?

 

Yes, no effect.  I really wish nxclient would just run something like:

```
ssh user@host:/usr/NX/bin/nxserver
```

And be done with it.  This nxssh, having an "nx" user, and relying on keys is total crap.

----------

## m27315

For the sake of us noobs, would someone please explain how to do the overlay process?  I have never done it before, and I am unfamiliar with the whole process.

I have freenx running fine on my gentoo box, using an Windows XP client - and it's great!  But, I'd like to try the new versions, so I could play with the new resume/suspend features.  

Would someone mind posting an informal howto?  I'm completely confused after reading this entire thread and examining the various bug pages.  Plus, I would like to learn about the general overlay process.

Finally, how will portage deal with this overlay, whenever I perform a world update?

Thanks!

----------

## StifflerStealth

@rufflove: You are welcome.  :Very Happy: 

@m27315: Download the compressed file containing the overlay and extract it in your portage overlay, usually: /usr/local/poratge. Then you can do a: emerge -uD world to update to the newest versions. Well, all the ebuild are marked as stable except for nxproxy and nxssh. I forgot to change those to stable.  :Embarassed:  All the ebuild have had a revision bump, so they should install in a world update. Portage treats files in the overlay just as if they were in the actual portage tree and the overlay overrides any ebuild of the same name and revision that is in the tree.

----------

## gsteff

 *Dlareh wrote:*   

>  *rufflove wrote:*   Dlareh, have you tried nuking your .nx folders on the server and client boxes, before running 'nxsetup --clean --setup-nomachine-key --install --purge'? 
> 
> Yes, no effect.  I really wish nxclient would just run something like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I think I'm having the same problem.  I've tried everything... nxsetup with and without the nomachine keys, nxkeygen, nxserver --adduser, setting that ENABLE_1_5... flag in node.conf... no luck.  I'm trying to run the client on the same machine as the server, just to test; that's not a problem, is it?  Has anyone gotten the latest overlay to work (i.e nxserver-freenx 0.4.4 with nxclient 1.5.0-r1)?  The client always dies with the detailed message:

```
NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

Anyone know what to do?  Is it a bug?

----------

## Diavolo

Hi,

I just emerged the ebuilds and nx works fine. Finally I am able to resume a session....

The only thing that disturbs me are the font sizes on KDE via nx. The fonts are shown very small on nx. 

Can someone help me?

----------

## arjay1

gsteff - I get exactly the same problem and have tried everything ever posted (well nearly).  My client is on a gentoo box and the server on a debian box but can't see what probs that should cause.

For your info - I thought it must be a problem between my client and server setups.  So I went to nomachine's site and created one of their temporary testdrive accounts.  This allows you to log onto another server and "testdrive" your client.  Guess what - I get exactly the same errors as before when trying to connect to my own server:

I get "Server not install or Remote Access Disabled."

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 5383

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 151.1.143.116 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

This suggests, does it not, that the problem is with the client setup - no?  I can't see what it could be - it is all menu driven and I have changed nothing.

Has anyone else tried the test account?  It only takes 5 minutes to get a login and PW.  Worth a try?

EDIT:  My problem was definitely with nxclient NOT nxserver.  I installed nx client on another machine and was able to log on and test nxclient with two other servers using nomachine test accounts. They worked fine. I came back to this machine - unemerged nxclient and re-emerged it.  Then I was able to connect to the nomachine test servers with perfect results.

I still can't connect to my own server running nxserver but that is another story!!!!!!!!!

I would advise anyone having similar problems to get a test account from nomachine.com and try your installation of nxclient first

RJ (Newbie)

----------

## m27315

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> @m27315: Download the compressed file containing the overlay and extract it in your portage overlay, usually: /usr/local/poratge. Then you can do a: emerge -uD world to update to the newest versions. Well, all the ebuild are marked as stable except for nxproxy and nxssh. I forgot to change those to stable.  All the ebuild have had a revision bump, so they should install in a world update. Portage treats files in the overlay just as if they were in the actual portage tree and the overlay overrides any ebuild of the same name and revision that is in the tree.

 

Ok, I was a little new to the whole portage "overlay" concept.  For the sake of other noobs, here's what I did:

Read this:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap2

Then did this on my box:

```
$ mkdir /usr/local/portage
```

... downloaded and installed following file into newly created dir: https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=67454 ...

```
$ bunzip2 'New NX and FreeNX ebuilds.tar.bz2'

$ tar -xvf 'New NX and FreeNX ebuilds.tar'

$ rm 'New NX and FreeNX ebuilds.tar'
```

... This creates net-misc portage overlay tree, containing customized ebuild info for freenx.  Unfortunately, as mentioned in previous post, some of these require the "~x86" KEYWORD, because they are marked as unstable.  At first I tried to update world as StifflerStealth mentioned, accepting unstable stuff, but that wanted to emerge a lot more unstable stuff:

```
$ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pvtuD nxproxy

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0-r1 [1.4.0-r2] 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/jpeg-6b-r6 [6b-r5] 20 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-devel/libtool-1.5.20 [1.5.18-r1] 2,723 kB

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/automake-1.9.6

[nomerge      ]     sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1

[nomerge      ]      sys-devel/automake-1.5

[ebuild     U ]       sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] +emacs 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]        sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.1 [3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6a [1.6-r1] +nls 229 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2

[ebuild     U ]        dev-lang/perl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r5] +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 9,608 kB

[ebuild     U ]         sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r1] +berkdb -debug +gdbm -ithreads 0 kB

[nomerge      ]         sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2  -bootstrap -doc +java -nocxx +tcltk

[nomerge      ]          dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.02  -browserplugin +mozilla

[ebuild     U ]           dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1 [1.2.11] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]            dev-lang/python-2.4.1-r1  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm +ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2 7,663 kB

[ebuild     U ]             dev-lang/tk-8.4.11 [8.4.9] -threads 3,160 kB

[ebuild     U ]              dev-lang/tcl-8.4.11 [8.4.9] -threads 3,392 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-204 [200-r3] -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype -unicode 698 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

[ebuild     U ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r4 [9.0-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/file-4.15 [4.13] -build +python 533 kB

[nomerge      ]              x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv

[ebuild     U ]               media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2 [2.2.3] 941 kB

[nomerge      ]               x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3

[ebuild     U ]                media-libs/freetype-2.1.10 [2.1.9-r1] -bindist -doc +zlib 1,012 kB

[ebuild     U ]               x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0 [2.2.1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]                app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.2  41 kB

[ebuild  N    ]                 app-admin/eselect-0.9.6  +bash-completion -doc 76 kB

[ebuild     U ]               sys-apps/util-linux-2.12q-r1 [2.12i-r1] +crypt +nls -old-crypt +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 2,107 kB

[ebuild     U ]                sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.12 [3.17] -livecd +nls (-selinux) 1,056 kB

[ebuild     U ]                 sys-apps/shadow-4.0.12 [4.0.7-r3] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 0 kB

[nomerge      ]                  sys-libs/pam-0.78-r2  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)

[ebuild     U ]                   dev-util/pkgconfig-0.19 [0.17.2-r1] -hardened 700 kB

[ebuild     U ]             dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7g [0.9.7e-r1] -bindist +emacs -test +zlib 3,058 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -static -vanilla

[ebuild  NS   ]   sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -static -vanilla 27,036 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/bison-2.0 [1.875d] +nls -static 1,136 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.15.92.0.2-r10] -multislot -multitarget +nls -test 12,390 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] -doc +emacs +nls 6,939 kB

[nomerge      ]     sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r5

[nomerge      ]      app-shells/bash-3.0-r12  -bashlogger -build +nls

[ebuild     U ]       sys-libs/ncurses-5.4.20050319 [5.4-r6] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode 320 kB

[ebuild     U ]        sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] +emacs (-selinux) 7 kB

[ebuild     U ]         sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.9] -build -static 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 84,858 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Sat Sep 10 22:14:14 [root@outpost]/usr/local/portage/net-misc/nxproxy
```

So, I edited the ebuild files for nxproxy and nxssh, changing the KEYWORDS="~x86" to KEYWORDS="x86":

```
$ vi /usr/local/portage/net-misc/nxproxy/nxproxy-1.5.0-r1.ebuild

$ vi /usr/local/portage/net-misc/nxssh/nxssh-1.5.0-r1.ebuild
```

I was able to move forward, but now I am encountering another error trying to download the sourcecode for nxproxy:

```
$ emerge -uD nxserver-freenx nxproxy nx-x11 nxclient nxssh nxcomp

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 5) net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz

--22:06:55--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org[64.50.236.52]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:06:57 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz

--22:06:57--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.109]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:06:58 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.nomachine.com/download/1.5.0/sources//nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz

--22:06:58--  http://www.nomachine.com/download/1.5.0/sources/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz'

Resolving www.nomachine.com... 151.1.143.117

Connecting to www.nomachine.com[151.1.143.117]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 73,470 [application/x-gzip]

100%[===============================================================================================================>] 73,470        72.44K/s

22:07:00 (72.20 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/nxproxy-1.5.0-9.tar.gz' saved [73,470/73,470]

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/net-misc/nxproxy/nxproxy-1.5.0-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.
```

Did I go about this the hard way?  Is there a better way to do this?  Why does the source code not match?  Did nomachine promote some code?

Thanks!

----------

## Q-collective

Hey, all, I tried the wiki howto, but I get this error:

```
# USE="commercial" emerge nxproxy nx-x11 nxserver-freenx nxclient dev-tcltk/expect gnu-netcat nxssh -O

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 7) net-misc/nxproxy-1.4.0-r2 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://194.117.143.70/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz

--08:18:55--  ftp://194.117.143.70/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz'

Connecting to 194.117.143.70:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /mirrors/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz ... done.

Length: 75,223 (unauthoritative)

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 75,223       276.38K/s

08:18:56 (275.50 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz' saved [75,223]

>>> md5 files   ;-) nxproxy-1.4.0-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) nxproxy-1.3.2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-nxproxy-1.3.2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.2.2-Makefile.in.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-nxproxy-1.4.0-r2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nxproxy-1.4.0-2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nxproxy-1.4.0-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

checking for g++... g++

checking for C++ compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for FreeBSD environment... no

checking for Cygwin32 environment... no

checking for Darwin environment... no

checking for SunOS environment... no

compiling version 1.4.0

disabling production of debug symbols

disabling info output in the log file

disabling valgrind memory checker workarounds

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

if [ -x /usr/X11R6/bin/makedepend ] ; then \

                /usr/X11R6/bin/makedepend -I. -I../nxcomp -I. -I../nxcomp \

                        -I/usr/include/g++ -I/usr/include/g++-3  -f Makefile Main.c   2>/dev/null; \

        fi

touch depend.status

gcc -c -O3 -DVERSION=\"1.4.0\"  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -I. -I../nxcomp  Main.c

Main.c:28:16: NX.h: No such file or directory

Main.c: In function `main':

Main.c:183: error: `NX_FD_ANY' undeclared (first use in this function)

Main.c:183: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

Main.c:183: error: for each function it appears in.)

Main.c:183: error: `NX_MODE_ANY' undeclared (first use in this function)

Main.c:183: error: `NX_DISPLAY_ANY' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [Main.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nxproxy-1.4.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 29, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

I'm forced to use -O for emerge at the moment, because I have xorg7.0 rc0 installed and the nx stuff wants to reinstall xorg 6.8.2.

Are there any known issues here?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> Did I go about this the hard way?  Is there a better way to do this?  Why does the source code not match?  Did nomachine promote some code?

  You can edit the ebuild and re-digest it, I really should fix that in the overlay, at least. I know the files will need to be added as unstable when/if they go into the actual portage tree. Or you can do the following as root: 

```
$ echo "net-misc/nxproxy ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

$ echo "net-misc/nxssh ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 Hope this helps.  :Smile: 

----------

## rufflove

For anyone else somewhat confused about working with a portage overlay, check out this wiki entry: HOWTO Installing 3rd Party Ebuilds

----------

## arjay1

StifflerStealth - hi

From the frequency of your posts, and all the help you give people, you must be one seriously busy guy.  :Shocked:   I hesitate to be critical - especially as I am only a newbie but I gotta say that freenx/nxclient/nxserver, what have you, has got to be one of the most difficult pieces of software to install successfully that I have EVER come across.  

I have been a DOS/windows man for 20 years and am reasonably useful around computers.  I only recently switched to linux, but I have been able to set up most things during trials of three different distros.  I currently have a mixed gentoo/debian 3-computer network, plus wireless links for my notebook.  I have installed dual screen setups and many other quite complicated things but freenx has got me beat.  I have tried every suggestion ever posted - or it seems like that to me - and still nothing works.  (Well not quite true - after three solid days of f*rting around, I managed to get nx client to talk to the nomachione testdrive sites but never to my own server.)

Judging by the posts I have looked at over the last few days, there are dozens, if not hundreds, of people out there who never got freenx to work.  Most of them never even got answers to their posts (which suggests that there are more problems out there than answers).  I mean on this site, on the debian forum and linuxquestions sites to name just a few.

I was wondering if I have failed to find a site somewhere that has a howto that actually works.  I have tried a dozen - admittedly biased toward debian as that is what my server runs (the client is on gentoo).  I don't think there is much point in posting - yet again - all the different error reports I have had.  They are much  the same as those in this post, for example, and people never got satisfactory solutions to those either.  I have now (hopefully) finally got rid of every last vestige of the application on all my computers.

I am still more than willing to give it another go as I desparately need something fast and reliable to run remote desktops on my system.

Therefore, can you point to a decent howto for a relative newbie as to how to install it successfully on a completely "clean" system?  Or, how would you suggest people like me (and there are a lot of us out there  :Laughing: ) should go about trying to do a successful install?  I reckon you could be our last hope!!

I appreciate all the efforts you make to help people but maybe we need a fresh start here?  BTW, in the same vein, this thread has got impossibly long and is hopeless for someone trying to install freenx for the first time.  Is it possible to start a new thread with some definitive ideas for going about an install?

Best wishes 

RJ

----------

## jschellhaass

I will start by saying that I went through some hair pulling and gnashing of teeth when I first tried to upgrade from freenx 4.0 to 4.4. 

I found that the overlay works quite well.  Looking at my own experience and the the messages here I think people are making it more complicated then it really is. 

I first went back and made sure I had a working freenx 4.0 (1.40) system.  I checked both the linux and windows clients and everything was working fine.  

I then put down the overlay did an emerge nxserver-freenx, restarted nxserver.  I then tested the existing 1.4 clients and everything was still able to connect with the 1.4 clients.

I upgraded clients to 1.5 and got the cookies do not match error, changed the node.conf restarted nxserver and all was happy once again.

That is all I did to finally get the upgrade to work.

jeff

----------

## alinv

 *jschellhaass wrote:*   

> I will start by saying that I went through some hair pulling and gnashing of teeth when I first tried to upgrade from freenx 4.0 to 4.4. 
> 
> I found that the overlay works quite well.  Looking at my own experience and the the messages here I think people are making it more complicated then it really is. 
> 
> I first went back and made sure I had a working freenx 4.0 (1.40) system.  I checked both the linux and windows clients and everything was working fine.  
> ...

 

Lucky you!

I did the same thing, no go. I retried to install everything from scratch, same thing.

Now I'm back to 1.4.0, mainly because I don't have time to experiment right now and I have to keep the things going. But I keep an eye on this thread, waiting for good news  :Wink: 

Thanks,

Alin

----------

## arjay1

hey guys - I'm not talking about being unable to get 1.5.0 to work, or whatever.  I'm talking about not being able to get ANY version to work.  If any of you have a simple step min-howto for me I would sure appreciate it!!

RJ

----------

## Q-collective

Any ideas about the compile error I posted a while back?

----------

## devsk

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Any ideas about the compile error I posted a while back?

 yes.

the file NX.h needs to be 'ln -s'ed in a standard location like /usr/include after the nx-x11 install. I thought this was fixed in later ebuilds. But apparently not.

----------

## m27315

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> hey guys - I'm not talking about being unable to get 1.5.0 to work, or whatever.  I'm talking about not being able to get ANY version to work.  If any of you have a simple step min-howto for me I would sure appreciate it!!

 

So, after experimenting with both versions, and falling in several pitfalls, here's my HOWTO on Connecting a WinXP box to a Gentoo box via FREENX server and NoMachine WinXP client:

  PROD HOWTO:

First, you will want to add the commercial USE flag for the nxserver; otherwise, you will encounter blocking issues with the client:

```
$ echo "net-misc/nxserver-freenx commercial" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Next, emerge the stable versions:

```
emerge --sync

emerge nxserver-freenx
```

The above line should pull in everything.

Most of the initial setup problems revolve around SSH setup.  Make sure you have SSH installed, if you don't already ("emerge openssh").  Also, make sure you have the following lines enabled in your ssh config snippets:

```
cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config

...

AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys

PubkeyAuthentication  yes

...
```

The second line is not activated by default, I think.  This can definitely cause a pitfall.  The next pitfall occurs because openssh uses the authorized_keys file, while freenx defaults to using the authorized_keys2 file.  You can fix this by using one of the two following methods:  Either fix the sshd_config to use authorized_keys2, or fix freenx to use authorized_keys.  Either way, these two systems have to reference the same file, or it won't work.  You can fix SSH by modifying the file above and restarting ssh:

```
nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config

[change this line...]

#AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys

[to this line...]

AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys2

[restart ssh]

$ /etc/init.d/sshd restart
```

Or, change freenx:

```
nano /usr/NX/bin/nxserver

[look for "authorized_keys2" and change to "authorized_keys"]
```

It may be possible to use the default keys generated during the freenx ebuild, but I chose to regenerate mine for security and clarity:

```
cd /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh

rm -rf *

nxkeygen  [or, /usr/NX/bin/nxkeygen  - if you're having $PATH problems]

cp -p server.id_dsa.pub.key authoirzed_keys [or, authorized_keys2, depending on your choice above]

cp -p client.id_dsa.key some_FTP/SCP_accessible_location

nxserver --adduser USERNAME
```

The last line initializes one of your local Linux users as an acceptable and ready NX user, and it is required for each user.

Having refreshed your keys, you need to get the private client.id_dsa.key to client box.  I use WinSCP to copy the key file from my Gentoo box to my Windows XP client box, so I can import the key into my client configuration.  Now, to configure the client for Windows:

Download and install free client from NoMachine

Bring up client wizard and enter box specific info (IP, user id created above, etc.)

Hit the "Key" button - Key form pops up

Hit the "Import" button on key form - import key file form pops up

Navigate to your client.id_dsa.key, which you copied previously

"OK" - "Save" - "Save" - etc.

Login

If you get errors getting the NX user to authenticate, double-check the SSH and key related steps above.  I went in circles several times trying to get all of these just right.  Don't forget you may have to "nxserver --deluser USERNAME ; nxserver --adduser USERNAME", if you change the NX key location.

But, what if you want to try the latest version, which StifflerStealth has made available to us?

 UNSTABLE HOWTO:

If you want to be daring and play with the latest versions of freenx, then you will need to deviate from the standard portage tree using a "portage overlay", which StifflerStealth has created.  If you are new to the "portage overlay" concept, as was I, then you may want to do some recommended reading:

Gentoo Linux Documentation --  Diverting from the Official Tree

HOWTO Installing 3rd Party Ebuilds

Here's the quick HOWTO on portage overlay for noobs, like me:

```
$ mkdir /usr/local/portage

$ cd /usr/local/portage

$ wget http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=67454 -O download.tar.bz2

$ bunzip2 download.tar.bz2

$ tar -xvf download.tar

$ rm -rf download.tar
```

This overlay tree will contain a modified, partial portage tree, which will override the default tree whenever an emerge is performed.  However, you need to direct "emerge" to consider this new overlay tree:

```
$nano /etc/make.conf

[look for this line...]

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

[and uncomment it, or change it to..]

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Since some of the files in these ebuilds are marked nostable, "~x86", then we will need to allow the nonstable keywords, but just for these packages:

```
$ echo "net-misc/nxproxy ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

$ echo "net-misc/nxssh ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Next, you will want to revisit the "authorized_keywords" issue.  If you changed, /etc/ssh/sshd_config to look in .ssh/authorized_keys2, then you are fine.  However, if your ssh config is still looking in .ssh/authorized_keys, you may want to fix freenx to look in the correct location:

```
nano /usr/NX/bin/nxloadconfig

[look for this line...]

# the name of the authorized keys file for ssh

SSH_AUTHORIZED_KEYS="authorized_keys2"

[and change to this...]

# the name of the authorized keys file for ssh

SSH_AUTHORIZED_KEYS="authorized_keys"
```

If you are using the latest NoMachine client, version 1.5.0, then you will want to enable the 1.5.0 compatible backend for the freenx server; otherwise, you may run into the "cookie" authorization issue:

```
$ cd /usr/NX/etc

cp -p node.conf.sample node.conf [unless you already have a node.conf]

nano node.conf

[look for this line...]

ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="0"

[and change to this...]

ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1"
```

Now, just for secuirty and clarity, let's regen our keys again:

```
cd /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh

rm -rf *

nxkeygen  [or, /usr/NX/bin/nxkeygen  - if you're having $PATH problems]

cp -p server.id_dsa.pub.key authoirzed_keys [or, authorized_keys2, depending on your choice above]

cp -p client.id_dsa.key some_FTP/SCP_accessible_location
```

Of course, you will want to reimport this new key into the NoMachine client, as described in the PROD HOWTO.  After that, you should be good to go!

Let me know if I missed anything, and I'll gladly update this post.

----------

## m27315

Since this seems to be the only freenx thread getting current attention on the Gentoo forums, please allow me to post 3 somewhat related questions.  Has anybody been able to successfully setup/configure the following 3 features for freenx?

Multi-Monitor support - my client is a dual-head Windows XP box, but I cannot make the display bigger than one monitor (1600x1200).  Is it possible to spread the display across multiple monitors?  This seems an aritfiical limitation, since I can drag the 1600x1200 window back and forth across both monitors, yet I cannot spread it across both tubes. (Shameless duplicate thread) - To me, this is the most important issue to dramatically increasing usability and effectiveness.   :Smile: 

Suspend/Resume - Does this work yet with a WindowsXP client and Gentoo freenx server?  Even if I always use the same client box to connect to the same server box?

Network Sound - I emerged esound as suggested earlier and was able to get some really poor test sound from the KDE control panel to come through the pipe, but nothing else seems to work.  Found a little on this here (NoMachine Sound Config)

I'm running the latest version of of the freenx server (0.44, I think) on a Gentoo box.  My client is running the latest NoMachine (1.5.0) client on a Windows XP.

----------

## alinv

@m27315: Great! It works now.

Thanks a lot,

Alin

----------

## arjay1

Sorry - must be a bit thick today.  I am trying to install nxclient on a gentoo LINUX box, not windows.  I have the server installed just fine on a debian machine on the network.

I have downloaded and untarred the nxclient from nomachine.com to my client box - the file was nxclient-1.5.0-106.i386.tar.gz. The tar process gives me an NX directory in the temp directory where I downloaded the tar.gz file.

What happens now?  Am I supposed to install the program in someway?  None of the icons for launching nxxclient have appeared in the menu (as they did when I tried this a few days ago in a debian installation).

----------

## justincataldo

I just need to clarify how this is all supposed to work.

I've installed the nxclient and server on my Gentoo server. I'm trying to connect to it from another Windows machine on the LAN.

I've done the whole --adduser and --passwd thing and nxserver --start says that the server is running. But why do I do now?

I've discovered that if I start a VNC desktop session on my server that I can connect to it from the Windows client. But that's not really what supposed to happen is it?...

So how do I configure my client to connect to the Gentoo box?

And say that I wanted to connect two Windows machines on the same network... how does the configuration differ for them? Do I need to install a server version of nx on each of the Windows machine or what?

----------

## dufeu

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> Since this seems to be the only freenx thread getting current attention on the Gentoo forums, please allow me to post 3 somewhat related questions.  Has anybody been able to successfully setup/configure the following 3 features for freenx?
> 
> [list=1][*]Multi-Monitor support - my client is a dual-head Windows XP box, but I cannot make the display bigger than one monitor (1600x1200).  Is it possible to spread the display across multiple monitors?  This seems an aritfiical limitation, since I can drag the 1600x1200 window back and forth across both monitors, yet I cannot spread it across both tubes. (Shameless duplicate thread) - To me, this is the most important issue to dramatically increasing usability and effectiveness.  

 

I'm virtually certain that 1600x1200 is the max. I don't know this for sure since I'm not a programmer. However, I believe nomachine has coded their modified xserver to be hardcoded for VESA display standard. Max res defined in VESA is 1600x1200. Coding the server for the VESA driver avoids reliance on specific hardware, OS yada-yada-yada.

VMware workstation has the same limit for basically the same reason. Though VMware emulates a specific graphics chip, they provide full VESA support through that driver.

In essence, neither product knows anything about 'dual head' configurations. That's a funtion of the underlying OS.

As for sound, I haven't tried to pipe it back to me yet. I maintain my mother's machine using NX. She always knows when I log on because the welcome sound when KDE starts plays back on her speakers.  :Wink: 

BTW - thank you very much for your guide above. It increased my understanding of what I did when I installed freenx on my mother's machine. Now, if I could just get it to work through my firewall ...

edit - It just occured to me how you at least get more non-contiguous desktop real estate from your server machine. Simply open up a second connection. Put one NX client window on one screen and put the other NX client on the other screen. I've had as many as three connections open simultaneously on my mother's machine. The only practical limit is the speed of your connection. Of course, this doesn't solve the problem if you actually need a contiguous desktop.

----------

## frilled

 *Quote:*   

> I'm virtually certain that 1600x1200 is the max. [...]VMware workstation has the same limit for basically the same reason. Though VMware emulates a specific graphics chip, they provide full VESA support through that driver.

 

Hm. You can use arbitrary resolutions in VMware workstation. You might need to set the maximum width and height in the .vmx file, though.

I even got odd resolutions (like 920x1180 for Portrait mode) to work with either Linux and XP clients.

----------

## m27315

 *dufeu wrote:*   

> I'm virtually certain that 1600x1200 is the max. I don't know this for sure since I'm not a programmer. However, I believe nomachine has coded their modified xserver to be hardcoded for VESA display standard. Max res defined in VESA is 1600x1200. Coding the server for the VESA driver avoids reliance on specific hardware, OS yada-yada-yada. ... In essence, neither product knows anything about 'dual head' configurations. That's a funtion of the underlying OS.

 

Actually, it works fine if the client is another Linux box.  If I use a dual-head Linux box, both "full screen" and "avaliable area" use all the workspace available across both monitors.  The problem is in the client not the server, I suspect.  I think the Windows client is artificially limiting the size of the screen to a single monitor.

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> I have downloaded and untarred the nxclient from nomachine.com to my client box - the file was nxclient-1.5.0-106.i386.tar.gz. The tar process gives me an NX directory in the temp directory where I downloaded the tar.gz file.
> 
> What happens now? Am I supposed to install the program in someway? None of the icons for launching nxxclient have appeared in the menu (as they did when I tried this a few days ago in a debian installation).

 

I guess you figured this out by now, but there are no icons created this way.  You will have to install them yourself.  The icons should exist here:

```
$ ls /tmp/NX/share/icons

nxclient-admin.png  nxclient-wizard.png  nx-desktop.ico  nx-desktop.png  nx.png
```

You can run the client from the command line as follows, until you get it manually added to the menus:

```
$ /tmp/NX/bin/nxclient&
```

Just to report on my own request...

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> 2. Suspend/Resume - Does this work yet with a WindowsXP client and Gentoo freenx server? Even if I always use the same client box to connect to the same server box?

 

This works for me using a RHE install at work of 0.44 freenx server, so I'm guessing the limitation is in the Gentoo default install/config of the freenx server, because I am using the exact same Windows client box for both cases.  I'll do some comparing of the installs and report back later...

 *justincataldo wrote:*   

> I've discovered that if I start a VNC desktop session on my server that I can connect to it from the Windows client. But that's not really what supposed to happen is it?...
> 
> So how do I configure my client to connect to the Gentoo box?
> 
> And say that I wanted to connect two Windows machines on the same network... how does the configuration differ for them? Do I need to install a server version of nx on each of the Windows machine or what?

 

See previous howto notes...

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> Having refreshed your keys, you need to get the private client.id_dsa.key to client box. I use WinSCP to copy the key file from my Gentoo box to my Windows XP client box, so I can import the key into my client configuration. Now, to configure the client for Windows:
> 
>  Download and install free client from NoMachine
> 
>  Bring up client wizard and enter box specific info (IP, user id created above, etc.)
> ...

 

The client can connect to VNC, but that's not what you want to do.  Change the "Desktop" back to "UNIX" on the "General" tab.

Oh, freenx does not exist for the Windows platform.  You would have to pay NoMachine for their commercial Windows server.  If you want to stay "free", then your server will always be freenx on Linux (X).

----------

## dufeu

 *m27315 wrote:*   

>  *dufeu wrote:*   I'm virtually certain that 1600x1200 is the max. I don't know this for sure since I'm not a programmer. However, I believe nomachine has coded their modified xserver to be hardcoded for VESA display standard. Max res defined in VESA is 1600x1200. Coding the server for the VESA driver avoids reliance on specific hardware, OS yada-yada-yada. ... In essence, neither product knows anything about 'dual head' configurations. That's a funtion of the underlying OS. 
> 
> Actually, it works fine if the client is another Linux box.  If I use a dual-head Linux box, both "full screen" and "avaliable area" use all the workspace available across both monitors.  The problem is in the client not the server, I suspect.  I think the Windows client is artificially limiting the size of the screen to a single monitor.
> 
> 

 

Ah well. Another perfectly good theory ignomiously blown up.  :Wink: 

Thank you for the info. I usually use the windows client. I didn't realize it work on the linux client.

----------

## devsk

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Actually, it works fine if the client is another Linux box.  If I use a dual-head Linux box, both "full screen" and "avaliable area" use all the workspace available across both monitors.  The problem is in the client not the server, I suspect.  I think the Windows client is artificially limiting the size of the screen to a single monitor.

 

the windows client is nothing but a cygwin X server running in full screen mode. The X server codebase used for nxwin.exe is admittedly very old and probably doesn't understand/support xinerama. NX guys are not planning to move to xorg based cygwin implementation anytime soon because they lack resources. Can you please verify if cygwin X server can span across monitors for you?

----------

## m27315

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> Just to report on my own request...
> 
>  *m27315 wrote:*   2. Suspend/Resume - Does this work yet with a WindowsXP client and Gentoo freenx server? Even if I always use the same client box to connect to the same server box? 
> 
> This works for me using a RHE install at work of 0.44 freenx server, so I'm guessing the limitation is in the Gentoo default install/config of the freenx server, because I am using the exact same Windows client box for both cases.  I'll do some comparing of the installs and report back later...

 

As far as I can tell, both servers (Gentoo vs. RHE) are running the exact same version of code, although I have yet to examine the source code.  All the shell scripts (nxserver, etc.) have no diff.  The config files are also equivalent.  I have no idea what is the culprit.

Just for more info, I can manually perform a suspend:

```
$ nxserver --suspend USERNAME
```

The resume works fine; however, the "Ctrl-Alt-t" key combination does not raise the Suspend/Terminate dialog box, as it does using the RHE server.  Could this be a keyboard setup issue on the server?  I am using the same client in both instances.

Has anybody else been able to get the Suspend/Terminate dialog to pop up?  How are you performing Suspend/Terminate?

----------

## m27315

 *devsk wrote:*   

> the windows client is nothing but a cygwin X server running in full screen mode. The X server codebase used for nxwin.exe is admittedly very old and probably doesn't understand/support xinerama. NX guys are not planning to move to xorg based cygwin implementation anytime soon because they lack resources. Can you please verify if cygwin X server can span across monitors for you?

 

I downloaded and installed the latest vesions of Cygwin/X and Xming.  

Re: Xming - If I run the wizard and tell it "Multiple Windows", it runs in rootless mode consuming both monitors.  If I right-click on the "X" icon in the system tray, and uncheck "Hide Root Window", the gray X background does indeed consume both windows, allowing me to spread a KDE session across both monitors.  Why can't NoMachine do the same? (I know - I am asking this question in the wrong place - just thinking out loud...)

Re: Cygwin/X - Now that you mentioned it, I watched the NoMachine client install process a little more closely, and I saw that it did indeed mention "Cygwin/X" during the file copying/installation process.  To test it out, from the Cygwin/X bash shell, I started the Cygwin/X server in the following ways, which also demonstrated that it has multiple monitor capability:

```
$ Xwin :0 -clipboard -nodecoration

# Consumes all of 1st monitor, except for taskbar

$ Xwin :0 -clipboard -fullscreen

# Consumes all of 1st monitor, including taskbar - true fullscreen mode

$ Xwin :0 -clipboard [b]-multiplemonitors[/b] -nodecoration

# This consumes almost all of both monitors, leaving only the taskbar unconsumed.

$ XWin :0 -clipboard -fullscreen [b]-multiplemonitors[/b]

# Only consumes the left monitor - Seems to ignore the -multiplemonitors switch - a bug?
```

Even though the Cygwin/X mode ignores multiple monitors in fullscreen mode (seems to be a bug in the Cygwin/X code), the "Available Area" mode in the nxclient should still be able to use the "-multiplemonitors" switch to provide a window that consumes all of the available space, except the taskbar.  I think the capability is there.  The nomachine guys need to simply activate the "-multiplemonitors" switch, assuming they are bundling the current version of Cygwin/X.

As another solution path, I noticed while setting up an NVIDIA dual-head today that it had an option for "Dual View" or "Span" mode.  Both options allow you to use both monitors, but "Span" tricks the OS into thinking that they comprise one big monitor, kind of XINERMA-ish.  Consequently, when you maximize something, it takes up all of both screens.  No need for the HYRDRAVISION maximize button.  The Display "Settings" look very different too.  One shows two monitors, while "Span" shows one big monitor.  Does anybody know how to make an ATI card do a "Span" mode?  I'm looking forward to seeing if that might trick nxwin into using both monitors in fullscreen.

EDIT (9/16/2005 - 4:15pm) Haha!  That works!!!   :Very Happy:   ATI has a similar wizard that gives you the option between "Extended Desktop Mode" and "Horizontal Stretch Mode".  The latter requires both monitors to be the same resolution and color depth, but it does trick all the apps into thinking that all the monitors are one big monitor.  The "Maximize" button and "fullscreen" buttons stretch everything across all monitors.  It works great for the NoMachine client!  I can now stretch the Linux KDE desktop, running on freenx (0.44), across both monitors on my Windows XP box using the NoMachine client!  Of course, maximizing firefox and thunderbird also spreads the apps across both monitors, which makes reading painful, so your maximize becomes less useful for other apps, but that's a good tradeoff for me!  Now back to the Suspend/Terminate dialog box issue using the Gentoo freenx server...

However, since Exceed, ReflectionX, Cygwin/X, and Xming all understand spreading across multiple monitors without such changes, I would hope NoMachine would understand it too...  Oh well, you can't have everything.   :Smile:   I'm thrilled that I at least have a workaround!

----------

## devsk

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Has anybody else been able to get the Suspend/Terminate dialog to pop up?  How are you performing Suspend/Terminate?

 

check that a /usr/NX/bin/nxclient executable (shell script from freenx is better) exists on gentoo server. where is your 'xmessage' executable on Gentoo server? Is that path in the PATH of freenx scripts?

I have one rhel and one gentoo NX server install and I don't see this issue.

PS: killing the window (Alt-F4 or clicking 'x') also should give you the same dialog box.

----------

## dufeu

Has anyone gotten the freenx-server working on amd64 based systems?

I've successfully used the nx windows client at work to logon through my firewall onto my amd athlon PC today. So I'd like to be able to do the same for my Asus K8N-DL based system.

----------

## cprior

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> I get "Server not install or Remote Access Disabled."
> 
> ```
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 5383
> 
> ...

 

I was stopped at that point some months ago. I just went back to that nx stuff today and I felt almost ashamed: I simply did not import the key into the nxclient...

----------

## arjay1

cprior - wish it was that simple  :Crying or Very sad:   I got the same problems even when using nomachines' own keys that don't require copying over .....

----------

## arjay1

m27315  from your post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I guess you figured this out by now, but there are no icons created this way. You will have to install them yourself. The icons should exist here: 
> 
> Code:	
> ...

 

Yes - the icons are where you said they should be, but how do I manually install them?

I ran this command as per your post but I just get

```
carrera:/usr/NX/bin# nxclient&

bash: nxclient: command not found

[1] 16369

[1]   Exit 127                nxclient

carrera:/usr/NX/bin#

```

even though I can see the file nxclient in the /bin folder.  I changed permissions to the NX folder in case it was that but no joy.  Also tried running it in root but same thing. I just don't get it.  I can ssh fine both ways between my gentoo and linux boxes but nx no way!  Apart from nxclient and openssh - is there anything else I am supposed to have installed on the client.  This is driving me nuts!

----------

## cprior

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> cprior - wish it was that simple   I got the same problems even when using nomachines' own keys that don't require copying over .....

 

Besides the typo, did you follow

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cp -p server.id_dsa.pub.key authoirzed_keys [or, authorized_keys2, depending on your choice above]
> 
> 

 

exactly as given?

The -p parameter is crucial as OpenSSH is quite strict about file permissions, you need the equivalent of chmod 600 or it will fail.

----------

## arjay1

cprior.

Now you have really thrown me!..

1.  What typo?  Did you mean the typo in nxclient&?  If so, I also ran nxclient, but it reports the same:

```
carrera:/home/richard# cd /usr/NX/bin

carrera:/usr/NX/bin# nxclient

bash: nxclient: command not found

carrera:/usr/NX/bin# ls

nxclient  nxesd  nxprint  nxssh

carrera:/usr/NX/bin#
```

As you can see, the file nxclient is in that folder.

2. As to your second point, not sure what this is about:  *Quote:*   

> m27315 wrote:	
> 
> cp -p server.id_dsa.pub.key authoirzed_keys [or, authorized_keys2, depending on your choice above]

 ???

Since I can't even get nxclient to run (no such command) isn't it a bit early in the process to be setting up the keys?

Anyway - thanks for continuing to provide support

RJ

----------

## cprior

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> 1.  What typo?  
> 
>  *m27315 wrote:*   m27315 wrote:	
> 
> cp -p server.id_dsa.pub.key authoirzed_keys [or, authorized_keys2, depending on your choice above] 
> ...

 

(emphasis added)

So on your server, you never run nxclient at all. But just to be sure, my directory looks like this:

nxserver ~ # ls /usr/NX/bin

nxagent   nxdesktop     nxnode        nxprint   nxsetup

nxauth    nxkeygen      nxnode-login  nxproxy   nxssh

nxclient  nxloadconfig  nxpasswd      nxserver  nxviewer

Here is the relevant extract from my .bash_history of a fresh install (sync'ed today):

```
echo "net-misc/nxclient ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-misc/nx-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-misc/nxproxy ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~x86 " >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-misc/nxssh ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-misc/nxserver-freenx commercial" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge freenx-server -vp

emerge nxserver-freenx -vp

emerge nxserver-freenx -vp

emerge nxserver-freenx

echo $PATH

env-update

source /etc/profile

echo $PATH

vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config #checked for authorized_keys2 and PubkeyAuth

/etc/init.d/sshd restart

cd /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/

ls

rm -rf *

/usr/NX/bin/nxkeygen

cp -p server.id_dsa.pub.key authorized_keys2

cp client.id_dsa.key $HOME/

chown cprior:users $HOME/client.id_dsa.key

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver --adduser cprior
```

(I hope I did include everything)

But on the server, there is nothing about nxclient at all!

(For the sake of clarity, and as I dislike pure-text forum posts in occasions like this, have a look at http://trecento.prior-i.de/images/comp_gentoo_nxsetup.png )

HTH.

----------

## cprior

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> carrera:/home/richard# cd /usr/NX/bin
> 
> ...

 

Now that I think about it I suspect that your $PATH has not been updated after the emerge. If you rebooted in the meanwhile it should be fixed already, if not just do an env-update && source /etc/profile.

The command was not found because a) it was not in your $PATH and b) then you had to run it by ./nxclient

----------

## arjay1

Thanks for all that.  Just to check - are you saying you emerged a gentoo version of nxclient?  I downloaded the tar version from nomachine's web-site and just untar'd it in /usr.  But I will check the Paths issue.

Also, just to clarify things - my copy of nxserver is running on a debian installation.  I am not so satisified with gentoo yet that I would replace debian on my main server.  I am just playing with gentoo on a spare linux box - to evaluate it.  So far, I am not convinced it is worth all the trouble to get to where I now have debian.  (I haven't forgotten having to wait nearly FOUR DAYS just for kde to compile  :Shocked: )

----------

## StifflerStealth

If you DLed the client from the NoMachine's website, then you are not using the ebuild to install it, thus you are not using the Gentoo Version, thus it is not Gentoo's fault that it doesn't work.

This is from the ebuild. You can use this to see if you have all the files in the right place:

 *Quote:*   

> src_install() {
> 
> 	exeinto /usr/NX/bin
> 
> 	doexe usr/NX/bin/nxclient
> ...

 

Also, the ebuild actually downloads the RPM version. That's just how it always been. I don't know if there are any differences with the RPM and tar versions. All I know is that it works.

The Path to /usr/NX/bin is put in the PATH variable, and the ebuild automatically does a env-update so after nx-x11 is installed, you should just be able to type nxserver, nxclient, ... and so on from anywhere and you can even use tab completion on them. So, type nx then a tab and see if you get nxclient in the list.

----------

## cprior

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> If you DLed the client from the NoMachine's website, then you are not using the ebuild to install it, thus you are not using the Gentoo Version, thus it is not Gentoo's fault that it doesn't work.

 

That's what I thought, too: What brings this into f.gentoo.o?

----------

## arjay1

StifflerStealth

cprior

Thanks for the advice.  I had tried to install nxclient using emerge but it would not run - that is why I was trying the tar.gz file.

Anyway, I have solved my problem. After setting up my server, I thought I only needed to install nxclient for the client machine.  I didn't realise that I also needed nx-x11, nxssh and nxproxy on the client. I am used to debian which installs all these programs automatically when you install nxclient. Once I emerged them, nxclient runs just fine - with the apps auto-installed in the main KDE menu. I can now log on just fine to nomachine's free test sites and run a remote session there.

Now to do battle with the server side which is a debian installation.  I asked for advice here earlier because you guys are MILES ahead of the mob over on the debian forums as far as freenx is concerned. I have explained several times that mine is a gentoo/client-debian/server setup but I can take a hint - perhaps I had better go back to the debian forum. I have probably taken up a lot of your time and don't want to outstay my welcome  :Smile: 

Thanks again.

RJ

EDIT: BTW as far as I can see, the Linux version of nxclient does not have a "Key" button next to the hostname (unless it is in a version later than 1.40).  This could be confusing for us newbies that are trying to set up a linux-linux system??

----------

## dufeu

I've set up a second machine on my home lan so that I can log into it using freenx. For some reason, I can't get this one to work.

On this PC's freenx server, I keep getting this:

```
NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '2808'.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/262144/32768KB/32768KB.

Info: Using wan link parameters 16384/16/5/20.

Info: Using pack method 'no-pack' with session 'unix-application'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression level 1.

Info: Using ZLIB data threshold set to 32.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Using remote ZLIB data compression level 1.

Info: Not using remote ZLIB stream compression.

Info: No suitable cache file found.

Info: Forwarding embedded keyboard connections to port '6005'.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Warning: Cookie mismatch in the authentication data.

Info: End of session requested by remote proxy.

Info: Shutting down the link and exiting.
```

I've googled pretty thoroughly but haven't been able to figure this one out.

Any pointers of what I should be looking for?

----------

## cprior

On a fresh test-install I just went into configuration and disabled ZLIB compression.

That lets me connect and I will figure out what's really wrong later...

----------

## DDV01

I think I've almost got things working... Except for a  "Failed keyboard-interactive/pam" error.

Can anyone help me out here? I'm using 0.4.0

Thanks

```

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: rexec start in 4 out 4 newsock 4 pipe 6 sock 7

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[9132]: debug1: Forked child 12543.

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: Connection from 192.168.1.196 port 1806

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_3.9p1

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.9p1 pat OpenSSH*

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: Local version string SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_3.9p1

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: PAM: initializing for "nx"

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_RHOST to "192.168.1.196"

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_TTY to "ssh"

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 104/100 (e=0/0)

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: matching key found: file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys, line 1

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: Found matching DSA key: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: ssh_dss_verify: signature correct

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: Accepted publickey for nx from 192.168.1.196 port 1806 ssh2

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12543]: debug1: monitor_child_preauth: nx has been authenticated by privileged process

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd(pam_unix)[12548]: session opened for user nx by (uid=0)

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: PAM: reinitializing credentials

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: permanently_set_uid: 104/100

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: Entering interactive session for SSH2.

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: server_init_dispatch_20

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: server_input_channel_open: ctype session rchan 0 win 131072 max 32768

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: input_session_request

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: channel 0: new [server-session]

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: session_new: init

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: session_new: session 0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: session_open: channel 0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: session_open: session 0: link with channel 0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: server_input_channel_open: confirm session

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: server_input_channel_req: channel 0 request shell reply 0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: session_by_channel: session 0 channel 0

Sep 25 14:35:57 server sshd[12548]: debug1: session_input_channel_req: session 0 req shell

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: rexec start in 4 out 4 newsock 4 pipe 6 sock 7

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[9132]: debug1: Forked child 13065.

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: Connection from 127.0.0.1 port 32788

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_3.9p1

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.9p1 pat OpenSSH*

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: Local version string SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_3.9p1

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: PAM: initializing for "userxxx"

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_RHOST to "localhost"

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_TTY to "ssh"

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 500/501 (e=0/0)

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: trying public key file /home/userxxx/.ssh/authorized_keys

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 500/501 (e=0/0)

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: trying public key file /home/userxxx/.ssh/authorized_keys

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd(pam_unix)[13071]: authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=localhost  user=userxxx

Sep 25 14:36:08 server sshd[13065]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for userxxx from localhost

Sep 25 14:36:08 server sshd[13065]: Failed keyboard-interactive/pam for userxxx from 127.0.0.1 port 32788 ssh2

Sep 25 14:36:08 server sshd(pam_unix)[13074]: authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=localhost  user=userxxx

Sep 25 14:36:10 server sshd[13065]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for userxxx from localhost

Sep 25 14:36:10 server sshd[13065]: Failed keyboard-interactive/pam for userxxx from 127.0.0.1 port 32788 ssh2

Sep 25 14:36:10 server sshd(pam_unix)[13077]: authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=localhost  user=userxxx

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[13065]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for userxxx from localhost

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[13065]: Failed keyboard-interactive/pam for userxxx from 127.0.0.1 port 32788 ssh2

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[13065]: debug1: do_cleanup

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[13065]: debug1: PAM: cleanup

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[12548]: Read error from remote host 192.168.1.196: Connection reset by peer

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[12548]: debug1: do_cleanup

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[12548]: debug1: PAM: cleanup

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd(pam_unix)[12548]: session closed for user nx

Sep 25 14:36:13 server sshd[12543]: debug1: do_cleanup

```

----------

## m27315

 *DDV01 wrote:*   

> I think I've almost got things working... Except for a  "Failed keyboard-interactive/pam" error.
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? I'm using 0.4.0
> 
> Thanks
> ...

 

Analyzing your log file, we can see that the NX user authenticated just fine.  That clears hurdle #1.  However, it failed when trying to authenticate your real user, "userxxx".  This is the real clue, I think:

```
Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: trying public key file /home/userxxx/.ssh/authorized_keys

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd[13065]: debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Sep 25 14:36:05 server sshd(pam_unix)[13071]: authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=localhost  user=userxxx

Sep 25 14:36:08 server sshd[13065]: error: PAM: Authentication failure for userxxx from localhost

Sep 25 14:36:08 server sshd[13065]: Failed keyboard-interactive/pam for userxxx from 127.0.0.1 port 32788 ssh2
```

The "Failed keyboard-interactive/pam" just means you entered an incorrect/missing password.  Try it during a normal ssh login - you'll get the same error.

To me, this suggests one of three problems:

wrong password - are you sure entered the correct system (Gentoo)  password in the client window?

disabled text password - see this thread for proper sshd_config https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378090.html

missing key on client - I never have tried this, but I wonder if you manually appended your "userxxx" key into the nomachine client, could you authenticate with no password at all?  Using keys for both nx and userxxx?  Interesting... Oh well, you should focus on the first 2 possibilities

----------

## y0zza

Got this working with the new 1.50-r2 overlay ebuilds and the NoMachine 1.50 client on Mac OS X Tiger.  :Smile: 

Pretty impressed by the responsiveness so far, waaaay faster than simple X11 forwarding over SSH (even with compression) although still slightly behind RDP in terms of latency. Nonetheless colour me impressed. Session resuming also appears to work well. The only issue I haven't looked into yet is the 'cookie' failures on the first login attempt. Logging in again the second time works fine though. This is with the 1.5 backend enabled (ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND). Seems to be more of an issue with NoMachine's OS X client or Apple X11 though.

Installed with a mixture of m27315's "unstable" guide and some fumbling around by myself.

Now I can remotely administer my Gentoo box from OS X without the pain of VNC  :Very Happy: 

Edit - nxauth cookie problem turned out to be due to NoMachine's Mac OS X client assuming it was installed in /usr/NX, even though it was told the path was /opt/local/NX. Everything happy now  :Smile: 

 dufeu,

If you're using the 1.50 ebuilds, make sure you have ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1" set in your node.conf file (/usr/NX/etc). That cleared up any cookie mismatch issues I had connecting from NoMachine's 1.50 client. (The X authorization cookie issue discussed earlier in this post is unrelated).

----------

## m27315

I'm having a weird issue when trying to run the Linux client from a different Gentoo box (server on a RHE3 box - verified good install/config by windows client on XP box):

```
$ Mon Sep 26 00:21:30 [root@optimus]/usr/NX/bin

/usr/NX/bin/nxclient

/usr/NX/bin/nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Any suggestions?  I have tried unemergeing and reemerging with various USE flags (commercial, -commercial), but with no difference.  I tried the nomachine's client too, but same result.

EDIT: Found this interesting thread:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-63590.html

BTW, I am running GCC 3.4 on a slightly outdated box - hasn't been updated in 2-3 months, until yesterday.

EDIT:  I tried this to no benefit:

```
emerge --deep --newuse --update world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

emerge -e system  [this forced me from devfs -> udev - unexpected surprise at reboot]

emerge libstdc++-v3

[reboot]
```

I am trying this now, although I am doubtful it will help:

```
emerge -e world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Also, tried switching back to gcc3.3.3, but that did not help either.Last edited by m27315 on Mon Sep 26, 2005 3:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hideki

Hmm, I don't know if it's just me but FreeNX just works by installing it for me without any kind of tweak.

I was running 0.4.0 with 'emerge nxserver-freenx' and from the next moment, I use Windows client on another Windows machine and it connects with a user existing in the Gentoo machine, provided that I had the Gnome environment already set up.

The next thing I did was, tx to the HOWTO in the last page, I decided to go at 0.4.4 with portage overlaying, but what I simply did was make the overlay directory and unarchive the bz2 provided in the bugzilla and emerged without having commercial USE flag or any ssh setting tweaks(openssh used authorized_keys, and freenx used authorized_keys2). Though, of course I changed the BACKEND option to allow for newer backend. But of course, I should get my own keys later on for security reasons.

And it seems like I can already connect with 1.5.0 nx Windows client.

That was all good in itself, but I thought 0.4.4 had a working suspend/resume or dynamic desktop resizing, but they seem not to work, but quitting gnome now at least ends the session properly now.

So, I wonder what's really needed to get FreeNX running.

----------

## DDV01

It is still not working for me (see couple of posts back).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The "Failed keyboard-interactive/pam" just means you entered an incorrect/missing password. Try it during a normal ssh login - you'll get the same error. 
> 
> To me, this suggests one of three problems: 
> ...

 

The "disabled text password" seemed to be the problem earlier, now I'm stuck with a connection time out when loggin in (normal ssh works ok) and no obvious (to me) signs in the syslog, except for a read error:

```

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: rexec start in 4 out 4 newsock 4 pipe

 6 sock 7

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[21762]: debug1: Forked child 22180.

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: Connection from 192.168.1.196 port 1532

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client s

oftware version OpenSSH_3.9p1

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.9p1 pat OpenSSH*

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for proto

col 2.0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: Local version string SSH-1.99-OpenSSH

_3.9p1

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: PAM: initializing for "nx"

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_RHOST to "192.168.1.

196"

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_TTY to "ssh"

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: Failed none for nx from 192.168.1.196 port 15

32 ssh2

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 104/100 (e=0/0)

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/n

x/.ssh/authorized_keys

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: matching key found: file /usr/NX/home

/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys, line 1

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: Found matching DSA key: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:

xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: ssh_dss_verify: signature correct

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: Accepted publickey for nx from 192.168.1.196

port 1532 ssh2

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: monitor_child_preauth: nx has been au

thenticated by privileged process

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd(pam_unix)[22185]: session opened for user nx by (uid=

0)

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: PAM: reinitializing credentials

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: permanently_set_uid: 104/100

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: Entering interactive session for SSH2

.

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: server_init_dispatch_20

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: server_input_channel_open: ctype sess

ion rchan 0 win 131072 max 32768

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: input_session_request

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: channel 0: new [server-session]

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: session_new: init

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: session_new: session 0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: session_open: channel 0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: session_open: session 0: link with ch

annel 0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: server_input_channel_open: confirm se

ssion

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: server_input_channel_req: channel 0 r

equest shell reply 0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: session_by_channel: session 0 channel

 0

Sep 26 18:34:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: session_input_channel_req: session 0

req shell

Sep 26 18:35:21 server sshd[22185]: Read error from remote host 192.168.1.196: Co

nnection reset by peer

Sep 26 18:35:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: do_cleanup

Sep 26 18:35:21 server sshd[22185]: debug1: PAM: cleanup

Sep 26 18:35:21 server sshd(pam_unix)[22185]: session closed for user nx

Sep 26 18:35:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: do_cleanup

Sep 26 18:35:21 server sshd[22180]: debug1: PAM: cleanup

Sep 26 18:36:28 server syslog-ng[5289]: STATS: dropped 204

Sep 26 18:36:33 server sshd[6485]: debug1: server_input_channel_req: channel 0 request window-change reply 0

Sep 26 18:36:33 server sshd[6485]: debug1: session_by_channel: session 0 channel 0

```

BTW there's no firewall between client and server (yet). Could the read error be the problem ? search or google doesn't really help me

----------

## braynyac

Hello All,

I have been reading/using this thread for a long time (almost a year now), and have freenx up on several boxes.  However, one box is posing a huge problem - I just can not get it running.

Today, I was finally able to get it to a place where my desktop starts to load (custom desktop, startxfce4).  However, after the initial loading screen for Xfce4, my nx session dies mysteriously.  Checking out the logs yields nothing, but running nxagent from the console gives me:

```
NXAgent: Unable to open display "".
```

I have no idea why it is doing this, or how to fix it.  I saw that on the very bottom of page 8 another user had this problem but no one had a solution then.  I appreciate the help!

~braynyac

----------

## dufeu

 *y0zza wrote:*   

>  dufeu,
> 
> If you're using the 1.50 ebuilds, make sure you have ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1" set in your node.conf file (/usr/NX/etc). That cleared up any cookie mismatch issues I had connecting from NoMachine's 1.50 client. (The X authorization cookie issue discussed earlier in this post is unrelated).

 

Thank you. This worked for me perfectly.

I'll be posting some new questions separately in a short while.

----------

## dufeu

I'm looking for either a good example X11 session start script or to be pointed where I can find a clear discussion of starting X11 sessions.

Most of the time, I would prefer to start fluxbox instead of KDE when administering remotely via an NX client.

I understand that I need to create a script to start an X11 session which runs fluxbox. But I'm not certain what needs to go into it and where I need to put it so the NX client can find it. It's also not clear to me if I need to make further changes to the freenx server's node.conf configuration file.

I have looked at the startkde script and freely admit it's over my head.

Advice would be appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## dufeu

This isn't a question, but rather a tip/reminder about what one can and cannot do with the NX client.

The NX client is not the PC. This means that keyboard control sequences like CTL-ALT-F1 -F2 -F3 will not work. If you want to open a second session to the PC you're logged onto, you need to invoke another instance of an NX client. 

You say this is blindingly obvious? Well perhaps. It also means that you cannot NX into a linux PC, use VMware-Workstation to invoke Win2k running on said PC and expect to be able to use CTL-ALT-DEL to log into the VMware Windows virtual session. Tip: Turn off the default requirement in Windows for the CTL-ALT-DEL dialog box.

Yes, I can actually NX into my home computer, fire up vmware, start an instance of Windows and VPN back into work. After that, I can start up pcAnywhere on my home's virtual session and then administer our windows based servers.

Sick, isn't it.

However, I'm not doing this just because I can.

For a variety of reasons beyond my control, I need to have a permanent IP address assigned to my home windows virtual session. Which means that if I want to perform certain admin functions while on the road, I actually have to log on at home so that I can have the correct internal network configuration. I'm not the network admin. And this is the way he wants things done.

But wait! It's even sicker!

I've set up my firewall to passthrough specific ports to two different machines running freenx. So I can have NX clients running simultaneously logged onto two different PCs.

And through it all, response time is reasonable! Except when I fire up pcAnywhere. That's just sllooooowwww.

 :Smile: 

----------

## m27315

 *DDV01 wrote:*   

> It is still not working for me (see couple of posts back). ... The "disabled text password" seemed to be the problem earlier, now I'm stuck with a connection time out when loggin in (normal ssh works ok) and no obvious (to me) signs in the syslog, except for a read error:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

If you have Windows firewall, Black Ice, etc. they will block the client, and you'll never know it, if memory serves me right.  Where are you running the client?  WindowsXP?

.....

 *braynyac wrote:*   

> Today, I was finally able to get it to a place where my desktop starts to load (custom desktop, startxfce4).  However, after the initial loading screen for Xfce4, my nx session dies mysteriously.  Checking out the logs yields nothing, but running nxagent from the console gives me:
> 
> ```
> NXAgent: Unable to open display "".
> ```
> ...

 

Just a noob shooting in the dark, but would you mind posting your sshd_config for the server, and your ssh_config for the client?  I wonder if you have disabled X11 forwarding...  Also, curious if you need an "xhost +" on the client side...

.....

 *dufeu wrote:*   

>  *y0zza wrote:*    dufeu,
> 
> If you're using the 1.50 ebuilds, make sure you have ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1" set in your node.conf file (/usr/NX/etc). That cleared up any cookie mismatch issues I had connecting from NoMachine's 1.50 client. (The X authorization cookie issue discussed earlier in this post is unrelated). 
> 
> Thank you. This worked for me perfectly.
> ...

 

@dufeu, haven't you posted that question once, already in this thread?    :Rolling Eyes: 

See bottom of page 10:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-214455-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-225.html

At least I'm not the only person with Alzheimer's on this board.    :Very Happy: 

.....

 *m27315 wrote:*   

> I'm having a weird issue when trying to run the Linux client from a different Gentoo box (server on a RHE3 box - verified good install/config by windows client on XP box):
> 
> ```
> $ Mon Sep 26 00:21:30 [root@optimus]/usr/NX/bin
> 
> ...

 

Ok, just to report on my efforts, my emerge -e world completed successfully; however, that did not resolve my error.  Based on a tip from a fellow Gentooizen, I simply copied the missing library from a RHE3 box at work to my home Gentoo box (/usr/lib/).  The client worked fine after that!  I kind of feel dirty, like I need a shower or something, but at least it is working!  :Wink: 

For the sake of principle, I'm going to spin this off into a separate thread in "Portage and Programming", because I'm curious why I'm the only person having this problem.  I would like to get this fixed the Gentoo way!

----------

## braynyac

dufeu:

I use fluxbox, IceWM, Xfce4 and E17 remotely to one of my freenx boxes (yes, I have them all installed, mostly so I can play around and see what I like/don't like about each).  I have different connections saved, and each uses a different "startup script" as you call it.  

To set this in the Windows client (1.5), under the General tab, Desktop section, I have Unix and Custom specified.  Click on the Settings button and choose 'Run the following command', then in the box enter the command you normally use to START THE WM (not startx).  For instance, for fluxbox, I use "startfluxbox" (without the quotes).  For Xfce4, I use "startxfce4", and for E17 I use: exec /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17.  

NOTE: You MAY have to put the word "exec" in front of the command (although I have not noticed a difference either way).

Also, for fluxbox, to configure your applications to start upon freenx loading the fluxbox session, make sure to edit your ~/.fluxbox/startup file.  The reason I say this is that I normally use 'startx' to load fluxbox (from the console), and thus have all my settings configured in my .xinitrc file.  This way, however, I can call the 'startfluxbox' command and load everything through NX.  Also, this allows you to use any display manager (gdm, xdm, kdm) upon boot and still get fluxbox with all of your applications loading (bbpager, gkrellm2, idesk, etc.).  

Let me know if this helps!

~braynyac

----------

## braynyac

Finally!!!

Wanted to let you all know that I have fixed my issue with nxagent.  The error was:

```
NXAGENT: Unable to open display "".
```

In order to fix this, I took a look at my box that was working, and how I have nxagent set up on that box.  First, some background...

I completely uninstalled freenx 0.2.8, then installed freenex 0.4.0.  No luck

I played around with removing all the sessions that had accumulated in /tmp/.X100(1-6), and removing all the cache files in my home dir (~/.nx/*)

Next, I copied my libraries from /usr/NX/lib/ to /usr/lib/.  No luck

Then, I copied /usr/NX/etc/node.conf.sample to /usr/NX/etc/node.conf and edited (added in the ENABLE_1_5_0="1"). No luck.

I set up logging, and 'tail -f /var/log/nxserver.log' didn't reveal anything.

Then I looked at my box, and remembered some discussions regarding LD Library paths...and how I had to move my nxagent and nxdesktop files, and create scripts to call them with the LD paths set correctly.  So I decided to try it out, and what do you know, it works!

To sum up, I moved /usr/NX/bin/nxagent to /usr/NX/bin/nxagent.orig, and created a file called /usr/NX/bin/nxagent, which has the following:

```

#!/bin/sh

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/NX/lib /usr/NX/bin/nxagent.orig -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc/ "$@"

```

Next, I chmod'd it a+x, and chown'd it so that the nx user owned it.

Once I had all this in place, I tried to connect from outside, and low and behold!  IT WORKED!!!!

~braynyac

----------

## dufeu

 *braynyac wrote:*   

> ... then in the box enter the command you normally use to START THE WM (not startx).  For instance, for fluxbox, I use "startfluxbox" (without the quotes).  For Xfce4, I use "startxfce4", and for E17 I use: exec /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17.  
> 
> NOTE: You MAY have to put the word "exec" in front of the command (although I have not noticed a difference either way).
> 
> Also, for fluxbox, to configure your applications to start upon freenx loading the fluxbox session, make sure to edit your ~/.fluxbox/startup file.

 

I completely forgot that each wm has it's own start command. What's more, startfluxbox is even legible! {read: I can understand it.  :Smile:  }

You don't need the word 'exec' because it's already included in the startfluxbox bash script.

Thank you very much. It's the piece of information I needed. 

Tomorrow from work, I expect to login to both home x86 based machines, start up VMWare on the home office PC, start Win2K in the virtual machine, VPN back into work, kick off pcAnywhere, log onto one of the servers. Why? To be sure that I've worked out all the possible kinks.  :Wink: 

Now, the only whine I have left is not being able to run freenx on my new dual processor Opteron based home workstation.

 :Sad: 

I'll have bleu cheese with that whine, thank you.  :Wink: 

----------

## DDV01

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DDV01 wrote:
> 
>   It is still not working for me (see couple of posts back). ... The "disabled text password" seemed to be the problem earlier, now I'm stuck with a connection time out when loggin in (normal ssh works ok) and no obvious (to me) signs in the syslog, except for a read error: 
> ...

 

Yes I''m running XP on the client, Gentoo is still compiling Xorg on my laptop...

But there''s definitely no firewall running on my XP, double checked it just now. I have no problems with authentication or timeouts with other stuff, just freenx. I''m typing this over a TightVNC session tunnelled through ssh..but I want freenx

----------

## arjay1

Hey dufeu - a bit off topic I know, but couldn't resist.  Sure I saw your desktop poll comments on TUX desktop?  Running two different desktops simultaneously?  I don't call that weird, but very clever.  No wonder you have been able to get freenx to work  :Very Happy: .  Pity the thousands of us who never did  :Crying or Very sad: .  I still come back to this thread in the hope of seeing something else I might try, but  nothing so far ....

RJ

----------

## braynyac

Dufeu,

Glad I could help!  Good luck with the VPN solution...heh.

~braynyac

----------

## justincataldo

This might help somebody.  :Smile: 

----------

## dufeu

 *arjay1 wrote:*   

> Hey dufeu - a bit off topic I know, but couldn't resist.  Sure I saw your desktop poll comments on TUX desktop?  Running two different desktops simultaneously?  I don't call that weird, but very clever.  No wonder you have been able to get freenx to work .  Pity the thousands of us who never did .  I still come back to this thread in the hope of seeing something else I might try, but  nothing so far ....
> 
> RJ

 

Thank you for the compliment.

And to everyone else - I did successfully use the Windows NXClient at work to graphically log into both my Gentoo systems behind my firewall at home. Logged onto one of them with two simultaneous sessions - one in KDE and the other in fluxbox. Started my Win2k VMWare Workstation machine from the fluxbox session. Was able to perform a VPN login back into my network at work. And invoked a pcAnywhere session to a server. While this was all up and running, I kicked off yet another NXClient session to my mother's Gentoo machine in FL {I'm in Jersey} and created a new CD for her {using k3b} of some Windblows drivers that I had downloaded on her machine previously {her next door neighbor runs Win98}.

And that ... is definitely sick.  :Very Happy: 

FYI - the latency when creating a CD is large the first time through. Successive CDs are almost reasonable. I'd advise patience.

----------

## justincataldo

I just found this. Is the nxtunnel command available in Gentoo?

I'm looking for a way to use the windows nxclient through a http proxy... and I think this might be an answer...

----------

## StifflerStealth

Some components of the NX Components were updated, so I updated the overlay. Only nx-x11 and nxclient need to be updated.  :Smile: 

-nxagent: was updated from version 90 to 93.

-nxdesktop: was updated from version 61 ro 75. The page on the nomachine website says that this is the second maintainace release of the 1.5 series and that a lot of bugs were fixed. I don't know if this will fix any of the specific bugs that were mentioned in this thread though.

-nxclient: was updated from version 106 to 113.

Have fun.  :Smile: 

----------

## dufeu

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Some components of the NX Components were updated, so I updated the overlay. Only nx-x11 and nxclient need to be updated. 

 

Thank you!

----------

## hotpurple

for some reason I cannot get the nxserver command to work I get

```
# nxserver --adduser chris

bash: nxserver: command not found
```

Any ideas anyone?

Cheers

Chris

----------

## t00lloyd

The NX binaries are probably not in your default executable path. Execute them by spelling out the full path of the executable on the command line: > /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --adduser yourname

You can also add the path to your default path.

----------

## justincataldo

 *hotpurple wrote:*   

> for some reason I cannot get the nxserver command to work I get
> 
> ```
> # nxserver --adduser chris
> 
> ...

 

```
env-update; source /etc/profile
```

 might also work...

----------

## chovy

i went through the steps on http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/FreeNX_Server

but when I run "nxclient" it just hangs.

----------

## t00lloyd

Can you SSH into the NX server box at all?

----------

## DDV01

I think I had the same problem, wich eventually led to a time-out.

In my case the problem was the directory .nx (with dot in front) in the users home directory. It was owned by root instead of that user.

a simple chown fixed it.

----------

## chovy

well, the documentation is a little lacking for free-nx, but I downloaded the nomachine.com windows client and can now login to my gentoo box.

----------

## hollywoodcole

Don't Understand why people are having so many problems with this, I got onto FreeNX yesterday from the Suse 10 Article review.  It took me about few hours or reading about NX Machine and what they where about. But when I found the HOWTO on Gentoo Wiki and followed the instructions, everything went flawlessly. I'm typeing this post through it right now   :Very Happy: 

Another thing, Why are people wanting to use the nxclient on the server, too connect to another server somewhere or to the localhost server?

----------

## chovy

i was oringally going to use tightvnc, since I can run the server/client (web) on xp and linux....then I came across NX review on LinuxJournal.

and it was supposed to be much better with speed improvements (it is)...however, I don't like the closed-source of it. 

I guess it was confusing, having to run the free-nx server, with the nxclient (nomachine.com).

Note, nxclient for windows crashes on the 2nd login attempt, just kill the cygserver process and re-try.

I still have to read through that wiki, because I'm not exactly sure what is going on with the ssh keys and security.

----------

## arjay1

hollywoodcole

Congratulations for getting freenx to work.  I know that some people have just been able to get it to work out of the box.  You are obviously one of them.  I'm pleased for you.

However, you must understand (and you should if you have read all of this thread and the many others on other sites) that there are hundreds, possibly thousands of people who never did get it to work  :Embarassed:   You only have to look back through this thread - easily the best and most comprehensive on the internet.  There are loads of people in this thread who never got freenx sorted out and drifted away after a few days/weeks - just like me.  I keep monitoring the post for old time's sake  :Smile: 

Although a relative newbie to linux, I have tried 3-4 distros and got everything to work I ever wanted on every one - including some quite difficult things like dual displays, wireless etc.  However I never got freenx to work.  I tried it gentoo-debian and debian-debian without success (though never linux-windows which is what many people seem to want). I got as far as getting the client to talk to nomachine's test sites but never to my server even with the inbuilt nomachine keys.  

It is true that I never tried gentoo-gentoo but that was because I didn't want to have to put gentoo on my main server for my home setup, taking that out of commisssion for days and days.  I posted here and got a lot of generous help.  At one stage I had almost got there but people (quite fairly I thought) began to get pissed off with this debian guy posting irrelevant stuff in their thread - so I gave up.  The debian sites are a waste of time because although people are very willing they just don't have the expertise that is available here.

I followed at least a dozen HOWTOs - including those on this site - and read pretty well everything ever written about it.  My latest find was from a senior developer at nomachine saying that most of the advice for installing freenx/nxclient was just plain wrong (his words not mine).

Eventually I dropped gentoo from my experimental box and went back to an all-debian system.  This works brilliantly as long as you don't want freenx  :Wink: 

Of course, you may well say, that I am just plain dumb, because if I haven't got it to work after 3 months and 3 distros, it must be me - not the application.  Yes, well you may be right - but that doesn't negate my argument:  Freenx has got to be one of the worst packages for installation ever to come out of the linux stable - and that is saying something.

However - I'll keep on watching and wait for a proper "out-of-the-box" freenx installation for a distro somewhere and then I'll try again.  Anyway, keep up the good work - as a forum you've helped many a user to install it and no doubt a few more yet.

Regards

RJLast edited by arjay1 on Fri Oct 28, 2005 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hollywoodcole

ayjay1, 

I understand where your coming from completely, don't take my last post as me showing off that I got it to work. Take it as hope for people to show that it does it work and that freeNX install is not broken. I have to admit from using it this whole week and talking to a few others that its not close to the NoMachine version. I am still having problems with reconnecting sessions. 

But if you or anyone else wants help, I will be glad to be assistance.

----------

## arjay1

hollywoodcole - hey no way.  I'm sure you weren't showing off.  I'm just pleased someone had success with it.  Thanks for the offer to help out but I don't think I will try again for a while.  I wasted around 3 or 4 hours a day for weeks and am tired of trying.   Anyway I am having too much fun with things that do work  :Laughing: .  Anyway, who knows, someone using debian might actually find a way to make it work.  There was one rather old thread claiming to have done so, but most seem to have failed and gone back to VNC/TightVNC or whatever.

----------

## Hideki

How I got 1.5.0 backend to work on 0.4.4 freenx.

I just post how I just got it working with the current beta ebuild. Hopefully it clears thing up for someone trying 0.4.4 with 1.5.0 backend out.

Do note that I was one of the lucky guy to get 0.4.0 official gentoo ebuild to work without any special tinkerings.

So, there's possibilty this may not apply to everyone, but it's just the way worked for me.

And I'm using Mac Mini on this gentoo, so apparently i'm on ppc architecture.

Here goes...

If you still haven't got the overlay settings done yet, you can do so like this, as posted in earlier explanations as well.

```

# mkdir /usr/local/portage

# nano -w /etc/make.conf <- uncomment or add the "PORTAGE_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" line.

# cd /usr/local/portage

# wget http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=67454 -O download.tar.bz2

# tar jxvf download.tar.bz2

```

And onto unmasking...

```

# cat >>/etc/portage/package.keywords

net-misc/nxproxy ~ppc #<- most people want to say ~x86

net-misc/nx-x11 ~ppc #<- most people want to say ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~ppc #<- most people want to say ~x86

^D

# cat >>/etc/portage/package.unmask

net-misc/nxproxy ~ppc #<- most people want to say ~x86

net-misc/nx-x11 ~ppc #<- most people want to say ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~ppc #<- most people want to say ~x86

^D

```

Now, since the beta ebuild was made a while back, nomachine updated their source versions and deleted the older ones, so we need to edit the ebuild to match theirs.

```
nano -w /usr/local/portage/net-misc/nx-x11/nx-x11-1.5.0-r2.ebuild
```

First most importantly, change the URI_BASE line to the following. This is the linked url from the official nomachine web.

URI_BASE="http://64.34.161.181/download/1.5.0/sources"

And next some version differences. Find the line and fix to the following.

SRC_NXAGENT="nxagent-$PV-93.tar.gz"

SRC_NXDESKTOP="nxdesktop-$PV-75.tar.gz"

Now save the ebuild file and run the following command to update the md5 sums.

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/nx-x11/nx-x11-1.5.0-r2.ebuild digest
```

This has made the ebuild that should be ready to be run from emerge.

At this moment when you run

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

or

```
emerge -av nxserver-freenx
```

If you have no earlier version of freenx installed yet.

You should see 'nxserver-freenx-0.4.4', along with 'nx-x11' and 'nx-proxy' both on version 1.5.0 wanting to get upgraded/installed.

And well... hopefully your compile finishes and by editing the node.conf , it should work.

```

cd /usr/NX/etc/

cp node.conf.sample node.conf

nano -w node.conf

cd /var/log

touch nxserver.log

chown nx nxserver.log

```

With the node.conf edit it, so it should read, ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1", and you might want to edit it to NX_LOG_LEVEL=5,

so you can read some debugging logs.

Comment.

Although my try without much struggle on RDP session failed to start, now GNOME session closes fine and I can even resume fine from Windows client 1.5.0, though when you don't fullscreen the view is a little wrong, but you can still use without a problem. I just hope I can RDP in, since from this version it seems to support the full color finally. And also the floating window app function works   :Wink:  I can run a linux app just like a regular window app on windows... only it is run on the network. The GTK theme becomes default, but I guess gtk-chtheme can take care of that. Haven't done but you can launch gdesklets or some such launcher and launch linux app with dock bar on Windows desktop  :Laughing: 

All in all... great app. Honestly, better than expensive commercial alternatives.

----------

## chovy

Freenx-server+nxclient seem to be ignoring my .xinitrc file.

Any ideas?

I have it set

I saw the thread

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2005-March/000977.html

and I tried setting the directives and restart

nxserver, but I still get a blank screen when I choose

"Load from X server"

node.conf:

USER_X_STARTUP_SCRIPT=.xinitrc

DEFAULT_X_SESSION=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

$HOME/.xinitrc:

exec xfce4-session

The only time I can get xfce4 to

load is when I

specficy the command to load it, however this (and any

other way) of looging in via NX !machine client

doesn't pick up my user's customized settings. I just

get a default desktop (be it gnome, xfce4, kde, etc).

----------

## chovy

fixed it.... had to chmod 755 the script under /etc/X11

node.conf:

DEFAULT_X_SESSION=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc 

 *Quote:*   

> chmod 755 /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

 

I have one final gripe, which I haven't been able to find anywhere....how do I let the user import their .config directories from their $HOME?

for example, when I login from desktop, i get my customized .fluxbox settings (.gnome, .config/xfce4, etc)...but when I login with "NX Client from !machine", I don't get those customizations I did, only the default window manager configuration.

I tried symlinking my $HOME/.config (xfce4) to /usr/NX/home/nx/.config, but that didn't do anything.

Anybody else know a way around? I emailed nomachine, but they are unwilling to help unless I pay for support (can't even submit bugs to 'em without paying).

----------

## SnEptUne

I have installed nxserver-freenx.  But I always got this error messages when I try to connect to the server (which is on the same machine as the "client")

```

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 20437

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 127.0.0.1 on port: 12022

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

```

My sshd_config seems fine (commented default values removed)

```

Protocol 2

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

ServerKeyBits 768

SyslogFacility AUTH

LogLevel INFO

PermitRootLogin no

StrictModes yes

MaxAuthTries 300

RSAAuthentication yes

PubkeyAuthentication yes

AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys2

PasswordAuthentication yes

ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

AllowTcpForwarding yes

X11Forwarding yes

```

And I have done this:

```

# chown -R nx:server /usr/NX

# /usr/NX/bin/nxkeygen

# /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --adduser user1

```

Here's my node.conf

```

ENABLE_USERMODE_AUTHENTICATION="0"

ENABLE_PASSDB_AUTHENTICATION="1"

ENABLE_SSH_AUTHENTICATION="1"

ENABLE_SU_AUTHENTICATION="0"

SSHD_CHECK_IP="1"

SESSION_LIMIT=20

SESSION_USER_LIMIT=20

DISPLAY_LIMIT=20

SSHD_CHECK_IP="1"

ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1"

```

But it still wouldn't let authoricate me.  I have upgraded to the 1.5 version recently, but it yields to same result.  I suspect it is ssh related issues or the public key pairs are not avaiable.  But nxkeygen and nxserver --adduser $username would generated and copied to corresponding files to the user home (~/.ssh) and /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh.  I have set up so ssh will read from ~.ssh/authoricated_key2 instead, so all should works fine.  Could anyone help me troubleshoot this problem? For example, how do I enter debug mode?  How to get the logging to run?  Thank you.

----------

## chovy

try permissions of ~/.ssh

----------

## SnEptUne

"try permissions of ~/.ssh?"  Do you mean I should make it world writable?

[Edit]

I have changed the permission of ~/.ssh to 755, but I still cannot connect.  The public key authentication failed.

[/Edit]

----------

## nahpets

Does anyone know how to change the color depth when connecting to the server?  VNC lets you force the color depth to 16 or 8...

I'm also curious as to the difference between PNG compression and JPEG compression... anyone know which is better?

----------

## cgmd

Hi, all...

Just emerged =nxserver-freenx-0.4.0 a few days ago and have been generally sucessful setting it up.  I have encountered an inability of my windows clients trying to reopen suspended sessions. Linux clients work properly both with regard to suspending a session and then reopening it. Windows clients appear to suspend a session, but when I attempt to connect again, the "NX - Available sessions" box lists the prior session, but won't reopen it, won't terminate it, but it will let me open a new session.   :Sad: 

I notice m27315 wrote in this thread, on Tue Sep 13, 2005: 

 *Quote:*   

> Suspend/Resume - Does this work yet with a WindowsXP client and Gentoo freenx server? Even if I always use the same client box to connect to the same server box? 

 

I suspect this is the same issue... 

Are there yet any suggestions as to it's cause or resolution?

Thanks...

----------

## StifflerStealth

Suspend/Resume works with version 0.4.4 of FreenNX on Windows. So you need to use that version if you want that feature. It is not supported below that version.  :Smile: 

----------

## cgmd

StifflerStealth wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Suspend/Resume works with version 0.4.4 of FreenNX on Windows. So you need to use that version if you want that feature. It is not supported below that version. 

 

I don't have FreeNX installed on the Windows PC... I just have nxclient-1.5.0-131 on the Windows system, and on my gentoo box I have nxserver-freenx-0.4.0 installed.

I'm not sure I know what you are suggesting...

Thanks...

----------

## StifflerStealth

Sorry. I was a bit unclear there.   :Embarassed:  I meant that the FreeNX Server version 0.4.4 supports session resuming from a Windows Client. I use the FreeNX server v0.4.4 and connect to it from two different Windows PCs and I can resume a session. I hope this is a little more clear.

----------

## cgmd

StifflerStealth wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry. I was a bit unclear there... I meant that the FreeNX Server version 0.4.4

 

NP... I'm just interested in finding out how to get this working.   :Smile: 

As stated above, I am working with nxserver-freenx-0.4.0, which is in portage. How else does your version differ from FreeNX Server v. 0.4.4, and how would I upgrade to that version?

Thanks...

----------

## buzzed

Any news on FreeNx install on AMD64.

Last time a tried (in July) it was almost impossible to install / compile FreeNx on a AMD64 or Intel EM-64.

Unfortunately, I purchased a 64bit server before I discovered this limitation.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Regards,

Stephen...

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> As stated above, I am working with nxserver-freenx-0.4.0, which is in portage. How else does your version differ from FreeNX Server v. 0.4.4, and how would I upgrade to that version?
> 
> Thanks...

  The 0.4.4 version is in the overlay I made on bugs.gentoo.org. Search for FreeNX and it should come up.  :Smile:  You can delete all the NX Componets out of there because NX 1.5.0 is in portage now. it's nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild, I believe. There are two patches with it though.

----------

## cgmd

StifflerStealth wote:

 *Quote:*   

>  it's nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild, I believe. There are two patches with it though.

 

Indeed, and I have done my best trying to get it installed. As things stand right now, after digesting the ebuild and re-emerging nxserver-freenx, I am able to connect to the server, as I previously could...   :Smile: 

In addition, I have added +commercial, as suggested elsewhere in this thread: 

```
# emerge -pv nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.4.4  +commercial 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

On the linux side, using nxclient 1.4.0-r5, I connect & suspend/resume without problem. What advantage would there be to the nxclient-1.5.0 upgrade?

With the windows client connecting to my nxserver, there is improved function, but, still, a failure to suspend/resume.  I now get a detailed message: *Quote:*   

> NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0
> 
> Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.
> 
> See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.
> ...

 

I'm not sure what this implies or what next to try... but, I'm very open to suggestions!   :Confused: 

Edit: Problem corrected by selecting Disable ZLIB stream compression in the WinXP NOMACHINE Configure section.   :Very Happy: 

Now, it appears, both clients are communicating well with the NXserver!

Thanks!   :Smile: 

----------

## widremann

Hey, I have a problem with the nxclient I downloaded from the nomachine website (I tried compiling the freenx client myself, but it stopped with an error).  Anyways, it connects fine and even seems to authenticate fine, but when it gets to the "negotiating link parameters" phase, it goes for a minute or two and then fails without giving me a real error message.  I have tried using the nxserver from the website (personal evaluation version) and using freenx and neither of them work.   Any ideas?

----------

## widremann

In fact, the client doesn't work with the testdrive server either.

----------

## roguetoad

Got nxserver-freenx working on my home server. I can access it from anywhere fine. Brings up a kde desktop and everything. Problem is many of the apps I start do not show up on my virtual display. They show up on the root desktop display:0.0 at home. I noticed this when I started a session from work and tried to gvim a system file. Nothing happened. No error messages or anything. I tried this several times. When I went home, I had a half dozen gvim windows piled on my desktop. 

Anybody hit me with a clue stick on what I've done wrong in the setup, or is this just an nx bug?

----------

## mahir

yea, so like my subject says,

i use 1.5 ebuilds, and 1.5 client - i have enabled enable_backend thingi, and i still get the cookies mismatch thing

any ideas??

----------

## zeek

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> StifflerStealth wrote:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Suspend/Resume works with version 0.4.4 of FreenNX on Windows. So you need to use that version if you want that feature. It is not supported below that version.  
> 
> I don't have FreeNX installed on the Windows PC... I just have nxclient-1.5.0-131 on the Windows system, and on my gentoo box I have nxserver-freenx-0.4.0 installed.

 

Quick hack to install 0.4.4:

```
cd /usr/portage/net-misc/nxserver-freenx/

cp nxserver-freenx-0.4.0.ebuild nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild

vi nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild (change KEYWORDS to x86)

ebuild nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild digest

emerge -pv nxserver-freenx

emerge -v nxserver-freenx

```

----------

## Arrouan

Hi,

I'm actually trying to install FreeNX 0.5.0 (i need the load balancing part of the 0.5.0).

I can't find any working ebuild for NX 1.5.0 (i have one for FreeNX).

Anyone know where can i have one ?

I test the version from bugzilla (both) and they both don't work (TEXTREL pb on 2 lib from nxcomp et nxcompext).

Thanks

----------

## StifflerStealth

I finally updated the overlay on at this bug address:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101691

It has all the latest versions and correct URLs. Also, I marked all ebuilds as unstable, ie ~x86. Before I only had a few marked unstable. I also cleaned up the ebuilds a bit. I hope this works for you.

Also, where do you see FreeNX v0.5.0? I can only find v0.4.4.

----------

## Arrouan

FreeNX 0.5.0 is only available on SVN/CVS.

When i will install NX 1.5 i will try it, i don t use it before so don t know if it s stable or not.

----------

## Arrouan

Full build of XFree86 version 4.3.0 (27 February 2003) complete.

imake -DUseInstalled -I/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/site.def:44,

                 from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:45,

                 from Imakefile.c:35:

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/host.def:51: NX-Linux.def: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/site.def:146,

                 from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/Imake.tmpl:110,

                 from Imakefile.c:35:

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/host.def:51: NX-Linux.def: No such file or directory

imake: Exit code 1.

  Stop.

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 52, Exitcode 1

!!! unable to create makefile for nxviewer

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

I have this errors message when i try the ebuild i find in this page of bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101691

----------

## StifflerStealth

Do you have a the directory /usr/X11R6/ ? It is suppose to be a symlink to /usr, so see if you have that.

EDIT: Oh, I looked at the FreeNX code on the svn server and it looks like version 0.5.0 is older than version 0.4.5. So, be careful if you use that. I will need to write an ebuild for version 0.4.5 because it looks to be stable and has TONS of improvements over 0.4.4.  :Very Happy:  Hopefully a lot of issues will be fixed with that. So, DL the files from the trunk to get the lastest if you want to use the 0.5.0 series. It has the newer nxsetup file and will work better.  :Smile:  The files marked with the 0.5.0 tag are really old.

----------

## QkEterror

I have a strange problem. FreeNX 0.4.4 runs fine with me at this moment, but there is one problem. If I suspent and resume a session, two windows are opened (one has (GPL Edition) after is't name. One works fine, but the other one doesn't accept any input. Does anyone have the same problem or knows how to fix it? It's not that it's impossible to work with, it's just not perfect  :Smile:  I'm Running the client (1.5.0-138 on an XP system.

----------

## todw1fd

Downloaded the overlay from the bugs site and ran the emerge.  All good until the server emerge:

```

>>> emerge (7 of 7) net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.4.4 to /

>>> Downloading http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/nx/freenx-0.4.4.tar.gz

--17:09:53--  http://debian.tu-bs.de/knoppix/nx/freenx-0.4.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.4.4.tar.gz'

Resolving debian.tu-bs.de... 134.169.172.5

Connecting to debian.tu-bs.de|134.169.172.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 46,111 (45K) [application/x-tar]

100%[==================================================================>] 46,111        63.69K/s

17:09:55 (63.60 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.4.4.tar.gz' saved [46111/46111]

>>> checksums files   ;-) nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/freenx-0.4.4-adduser-fix.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.4

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/nxserver-path.diff

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) freenx-0.4.4.tar.gz

 * Adding user 'nx' to your system ...

 * - Userid: 106

 * Do not specify /bin/false yourself, use -1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.4.4 failed.

!!! Function enewuser, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! Pass '-1' as the shell parameter

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Ideas?

----------

## ahorn

hi, i had fun the last days with freenx. i also checked to overlay stuff from bugs.gentoo.org.

the problem is, i cannot type anything when the nx-stuff is installed. not in xorg, not in nxclient. even not in xdcmp session. i checked this with different versions. i use the new modular xorg7 which is masked in portage. nx fells good, but it isnt usefull if i cannot type. what can i do?

----------

## StifflerStealth

I use the new modular xorg and I use to have keyboard problems as well until I make a symlink.

This symlink: 

```
# ln -s /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB /usr/lib/X11/XKeysymDB
```

Does this help?

----------

## ahorn

Yes, thanks man!

----------

## StifflerStealth

I put up ebuilds for FreeNX versions 0.4.5 and 0.5.0 in that bug report here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101691

I am running 0.4.5 right now.  :Smile:  It works fine. Enjoy.

----------

## todw1fd

Tried out the new .45 ebuild and still having the adduser problem.  Thought the adduser patch's purpose was to fix this problem.  Am i missing something?  

```
>>> emerge (7 of 7) net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.4.5 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) nxserver-freenx-0.4.4.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) nxserver-freenx-0.4.5.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/nxserver-path.diff

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.4

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/freenx-0.4.4-adduser-fix.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.5

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) freenx-0.4.5.tar.gz

 * Adding user 'nx' to your system ...

 * - Userid: 103

 * Do not specify /bin/false yourself, use -1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.4.5 failed.

!!! Function enewuser, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! Pass '-1' as the shell parameter

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Little help?

----------

## StifflerStealth

Edit the ebuild. Replace /bin/false with -1, and see if that works. Let me know if it does.  :Smile:  But, can you check the user properties to see if /bin/false was added for the shell default? 

THanks.

----------

## todw1fd

 *Quote:*   

> Edit the ebuild. Replace /bin/false with -1

 

Replacing "/bin/false" with -1 (that's a one) did solve the /bin/false error above.  And I verified that /bin/false was added as the user's shell. 

Emerge finished successfully.  Ran into a problem starting nxclient...missing libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 .  Found the solutions elsewhere...emerging lib-compat.  shouldn't lib-compat be a dep in the client ebuild?

Thanks Stiffler!

EDIT:  Well, the "-1" replacement seemed to work at home, but the work system (~x86) didn't react the same way :

```
 * Adding user 'nx' to your system ...

 * - Userid: 103

 * - Shell: /usr/sbin/nologin

 * - Home: /usr/NX/home/nx

 * - Groups: (none)

 * - Creating /usr/NX/home/nx in /

```

----------

## StifflerStealth

EDIT:  Well, the "-1" replacement seemed to work at home, but the work system (~x86) didn't react the same way :

```
 * Adding user 'nx' to your system ...

 * - Userid: 103

 * - Shell: /usr/sbin/nologin

 * - Home: /usr/NX/home/nx

 * - Groups: (none)

 * - Creating /usr/NX/home/nx in /

```

[/quote] hmm. Maybe it has something to do with portage itself or sandboxing or something. Hmm. Maybe I can ask about this on IRC. The devs should have an answer.  :Very Happy:  What portage version do you run?

----------

## todw1fd

 *Quote:*   

>  What portage version do you run?

 

At work, system running ~x86.  Portage should be 2.1 pre3-r1 I believe.  System updates are current.

----------

## Arrouan

When i try nxcomp, it s compile fine (i have to edit Makefile.in in nxcomp tarballs because it's missing -fPIC and then ld say an error about textrel) but nothing is install.

No error at all but libXcomp aren t copy in /usr/NX/lib/

I use the last ebuild available on bugs.gentoo.org.

I try to modify the ebuild and adding cp -rf libXcomp.so* but then i have an error about access violation.

Anyone have an idea why it s no copying ?

I have just try nxproxy, and i have the same problem, all work fine (except many warning errors but i think it's not a problem) but nothing is install (on /usr/NX/bin for nxproxy).

----------

## rpmohn

With all this work going on with the new ebuild in bugs.gentoo.org, why isn't it merged into a MASKED version in the regular ebuild world? What am I missing?   :Confused: 

EDIT: I used the ebuild from bugs and it's working great, but I'm still wondering. Is it because the source is pulled direct from CVS?

----------

## dgdwinte

Sorry if this is a little bit off-topic, but I'm wondering if it is possible to start the nxclient directly if you provide a configuration-file. What I want is just typing:

./nxclient --config /path_to_config_file without the dialog-box appearing in order to be able to use nxclient in scripts to test different parameters. 

Any ideas / suggestions? 

Thx  :Smile: 

Davy.

----------

## baaann

I couldn't get the 0.4.5 ebuild to unpack, so I'm using the 0.4.4 overlay. Seems to work, but I don't appear to be able to resume sessions and when I use the command line nxserver options, I just get the following output

sempron2600 ~ # nxserver --list

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-44 OS (GPL)

NX> 105    

any further input yields

quit

Quit

NX> 999 Bye 

Any ideas?

Barrie

----------

## thomasvk

I don't want to hijack any topic here, but how can I install freenx with modular X? It seems freenx depends on nx-x11 which in turn depends on  virtual/x11-6.8 and in turn x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.

----------

## tagwar

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> I don't want to hijack any topic here, but how can I install freenx with modular X? It seems freenx depends on nx-x11 which in turn depends on  virtual/x11-6.8 and in turn x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.

 

Take a look at the Unsupported Software forum, you can find an overlay for freenx-0.5.0-r3 there, which depends on modular X.

Greets Tom

----------

## Hibbelharry

Hi People,

i've got freenx-0.45-r3 up and running and i saw there is a patch added which should support session resuming after changing os between windows/linux. This still fails for me. Does this work for anyone ? do i need more patches ? would be really really great if this works sometime...

Greetz

Hibbelharry

----------

## baaann

 *Quote:*   

> sempron2600 ~ # nxserver --list 
> 
>  HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-44 OS (GPL) 
> 
>  NX> 105 

 

Solved! I had enabled usermode authentication in node.conf, disabled works fine.  :Embarassed: 

Barrie

----------

## odborg

When I try to connect i get the following error on the client (0.4.5 ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org):

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 13299

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.200.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-45-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: odborg

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: gatekeeper user: odborg

NX> 105 listsession --user="odborg" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1600x1200x24+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'odborg' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: odborg

NX> 105 startsession --session="blabla.com" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="******" --link="adsl" --kbtype="pc102/dk" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="1600x1142" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1600x1142x24+render" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.4.0-45-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: gatekeeper-1017-8B5C40F1E7EFECE1DA16D2C6F8F68B52

NX> 705 Session display: 1017

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 1e48ca525da8b6ceb453cf933279c5cc

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 1e48ca525da8b6ceb453cf933279c5cc

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 105 /usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 880: 25497 Terminated              ( sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT; exit 1 )

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 504 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: NXAGENT: Fatal IO error on display "nx/nx,options=/home/odborg/.nx/C-gatekeeper-1017-8B5C40F1E7EFECE1DA16D2C6F8F68B52/options:1017".

NX> 1001 Bye.

Killed by signal 15.

```

And the following from the server log (NX_LOG_LEVEL=7)(0.4.5 ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org):

```
-- NX SERVER START: -c /usr/NX/bin/nxserver

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-45-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: odborg

NX> 102 Password:

Info: Auth method: passdb ssh

NX> 103 Welcome to: gatekeeper user: odborg

NX> 105 listsession --user="odborg" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1600x1200x24+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'odborg' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: odborg

NX> 105 startsession --session="blabla.com" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --cookie="******" --link="adsl" --kbtype="pc102/dk" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="1600x1142" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1600x1142x24+render"

&session=blabla.com&type=unix-kde&cache=8M&images=32M&cookie=******&link=adsl&kbtype=pc102/dk&nodelay=1&encryption=1&backingstore=when_requested&geometry=1600x1142&media=0&agent_server=&agent_user=&agent_password=******&screeninfo=1600x1142x24+render&clientproto=1.5.0&user=odborg&userip=192.168.200.200&uniqueid=36FEFB653EE05CD5D981EE16CC1F8082&display=1017

Password:

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.4.0-45-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: gatekeeper-1017-36FEFB653EE05CD5D981EE16CC1F8082

NX> 705 Session display: 1017

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 1d72628d4b78e98b6777647e406bbc10

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 1d72628d4b78e98b6777647e406bbc10

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 105 NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: NXAGENT: Fatal IO error on display "nx/nx,options=/home/odborg/.nx/C-gatekeeper-1017-36FEFB653EE05CD5D981EE16CC1F8082/options:1017".

NX> 1001 Bye.

NX> 504 Session startup failed.

```

Here's my auth.log for 1 connection:

```
Feb 18 08:07:33 gatekeeper sshd[26609]: Accepted publickey for nx from 192.168.200.200 port 52662 ssh2

Feb 18 08:07:33 gatekeeper sshd(pam_unix)[26614]: session opened for user nx by (uid=0)

Feb 18 08:07:34 gatekeeper sshd[26649]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for odborg from 127.0.0.1 port 46112 ssh2

Feb 18 08:07:34 gatekeeper sshd(pam_unix)[26655]: session opened for user odborg by (uid=0)

Feb 18 08:07:34 gatekeeper sshd(pam_unix)[26655]: session closed for user odborg

Feb 18 08:07:38 gatekeeper sshd[26785]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for odborg from 127.0.0.1 port 46114 ssh2

Feb 18 08:07:38 gatekeeper sshd(pam_unix)[26791]: session opened for user odborg by (uid=0)

Feb 18 08:07:39 gatekeeper sshd(pam_unix)[26791]: session closed for user odborg

Feb 18 08:07:39 gatekeeper sshd(pam_unix)[26614]: session closed for user nx

```

so authorization seems ok. any ideas whats wrong?

----------

## cgmd

So, now that I have my NX server up and running with client access from both my gentoo laptop and my work-site Windows XP pc, I want to do some file cleanup on the NX server (if possible). 

I note the following instances of authorized_keys2: 

```
locate authorized_keys2

/usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2

/home/cg/.ssh/authorized_keys2

/home/cg/.ssh2/authorized_keys2

```

Why would I have both a ~/.ssh/ as well as a ~/.ssh2/ directory?

Are both necessary for either NX or OpenSSH? 

Should I be able to safely delete one of these directories without mucking up either NX or ssh? If so, which one?

Thanks...

----------

## LosD

I have a strange problem with my server (0.4.5 with 1.5.0 backend) and the 1.5.0 windows client...

Everything works perfectly, except terminating/resuming a session... I HAVE to end my GNOME session, I can't just click the close icon, with 0.4.0 a new window popped up (Inside the X session), asking me if I wanted to Resume or Terminate the session...

And yeah, it's definately much better to end the GNOME session properly (Which, by the way, didn't work before, that wouldn't stop the NX session), but I wanted to experiment with Suspend/Resume, and that is pretty damn hard if you don't get the option...  :Very Happy: 

Am I just an idiot, and the whole interface for terminating/resuming changed for 0.4.5/1.5.0 without me being able to find out how?

I was wondering if maybe the application window that normally pops up is broken, if it's a normal X app, then I could try firing it manually, and see what the problem is... Anyone know the name of it?

Thx in advance

Dennis

----------

## Joebel

Hello,

I have freenx running (0.4.0) and it's working fine. However, I'm not succeeding in using e17 as a WM in an NX session  :Embarassed: . 

I know, e17 is alpha etc etc., but I enjoy working with it a lot. I seem to be able to start fluxbox en xfce4 without any problems (very fast actually), but when i try to use e17, I just get a black screen in my client with a bare X mousepointer. Doesn't matter whether I use a Windows client or a linux client. Even when I wait for 15 minutes: no budge, still that black screen.

I can't find anything in logging that seems even remotely connected to this issue.

As a command in the client I already tried:

- /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17

- /etc/X11/Sessions/e17

- exec /usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17

So:

- Anyone have e recent compilation of e17 wokring with freenx?

- anyone have a suggestion for me to try?

----------

## thomasvk

You try looking at ~/.xsession-errors

Also, you can try to put the command you think is working in a script file and redirect all ouput to a file to see what is going on:

```
/usr/bin/enlightenment-0.17 &> ~/enlightenment-0.17.log
```

Perhaps it gives you more information.

----------

## Joebel

Actually Tomaz,

Starting up with a script like that made e17 work. Just putting the output in a log file sped thinsg up considerably. 

Not sure if it makes sense, but I'm happy!

thanx, man

----------

## cgmd

After updating my laptop NXClient to version 1.5.0, I have lost connectivity with my gentoo box. The connection stalls during:

```
Initializing X protocol compression
```

...and then the connection times out. The detail report shows:

```
NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '9345'.

Warning: Connected to remote NXPROXY version 1.4.0 with local version 

1.5.0.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Remote proxy doesn't support fake authentication.

Info: Forwarding the real X authorization cookie.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/262144/8192KB/8192KB.

Info: Using image cache parameters 1/1/32768KB.

Info: Using adsl link parameters 8192/8/1/5.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-7' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression level 3.

Info: Using ZLIB data threshold set to 32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression level 6.

Info: Using remote ZLIB data compression level 3.

Info: Using remote ZLIB stream compression level 6.

Info: Using cache file 

'/home/cgmd/.nx/cache-unix-kde/S-159310002TAFACAC260B541965EB281'.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Warning: X connection failed with error 'Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 

key'.

Info: End of session requested by signal '15' 'SIGTERM'.

Info: Waiting for cleanup timeout to complete.

Info: Shutting down the link and exiting.

Warning: Parent process appears to be dead. Exiting keeper.

Warning: Parent process appears to be dead. Exiting watchdog.
```

My currently installed components on the gentoo box are:

nxserver-freenx-0.4.4

nxssh-1.4.0-r1

nxproxy-1.4.0-r2

nx-x11-1.4.0-r4 (newer version (1.5.0-r3) available, but would not emerge)

nxclient-1.4.0-r5

Im not sure if this is a problem with the laptop nxclient (because that client is able connect to a kubuntu nxserver), 

or a problem with the gentoo nxserver (because I am able to connect to the gentoo nxserver from a windows nxclient machine.  :Confused: 

Both the gentoo laptop and the kubuntu box fail to connect to the gentoo nxserver with:  *Quote:*   

> failed with error 'Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key'.

 

I'm now thinking that this is version incompatibility of nxproxy:  *Quote:*   

> Warning: Connected to remote NXPROXY version 1.4.0 with local version
> 
> 1.5.0. 

 

When I switch back to version 1.4.0 on local, the "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1" error disappears!

Does anyone have any thoughts on this??

Thanks!

----------

## undofen

Is there a possibility to connect to the already running (:0) X server just line in VNC ? Been looking for the answer for the last hour with no results...

----------

## codejnki

I have got a strange problem and I'm not exactly sure where to begin.

I've got the freeNX 0.50 server up and running on my box.

I am connecting from a WinXp box to my Gentoo box.

If I tell the client I want a new GNOME session it fails on me.

If I set the client to do a floating window with an xterm the terminal window opens fine and I am able run programs just fine.

Any suggestions on where I should begin to look?

Thanks.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Did you install version 0.5.0 from portage? If so, that uses an old version of 0.5.0. It's technically in pre-release right now. There are newer releases with a lot of fixes. You can get the new pr-release of 0.5.0 from here:

http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/

There are also new 1.5.0 ebuilds there as well. They are still in testing phase, so if there are any issues, let me know and I will try to correct them straight away. The new nx-x11 ebuild should really use a lot of testing since esd stuff is in the ebuild now to be compiled. It compiled for me, but another person said that it didn't compile for him. :S So, I need to hunt down why that is so. If you do run into problems, try to give me as much info as you can and the exact error message, so I can hunt down the problem.

So, maybe the new 0.5.0 ebuild will solve your problems? Hopefully! Oh, I am in the gentoo-nx channel on freenode if you need to talk live.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

EDIT:

I forgot to say, if you have trouble compiling nx-x11 with esd, then give me the exact error message, but then go ahead and put:  *Quote:*   

> net-misc/nx-x11 -esd

  in /etc/portage/package.use if you want it installed right away.  :Smile: 

----------

## codejnki

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you install version 0.5.0 from portage? If so, that uses an old version of 0.5.0. It's technically in pre-release right now. There are newer releases with a lot of fixes. You can get the new pr-release of 0.5.0 from here:
> 
> http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/
> ...

 

Yes I installed from portage.  I keyworded ~x86 for those packages in my /etc/portage/package.keywords file.

 :Embarassed:  Not to sound completely igonorant but how would I go about using these overlays?  A link to instrucations would be great.

Thanks.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Instructions are currently being written.   :Embarassed:  This overlay is brand new and is being worked on.  :Smile:  Your question is completely valid, so don't be embarrassed.   :Cool: 

Steps to using this overlay:

1) Make a directory for the overlay. The most popular way to add extra overlays is to put them in the /usr/local/overlays directory, so for this example I wil use: /usr/local/overlays/nx

2) Edit your make.conf file and add this directoy to your overlay line:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/nx"

You can have as many overlays as you want to have to keep things separate. I have 4 overlays.  :Razz:  This is for reference.

3) cd to the new overlay directory, here it's:

cd /usr/local/overlays/nx

4) Type:

svn co http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc

now you can emerge any file you want to.  :Smile: 

5) To update your overlay, cd to it and type:

svn up

That's it.  :Smile:  If you have any problems, let me know. I am usually around when I am not at work.

Cheers

----------

## codejnki

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Instructions are currently being written.   This overlay is brand new and is being worked on.  Your question is completely valid, so don't be embarrassed.  
> 
> *snip*
> ...

 

That worked  :Smile:   I'm posting this from a full screen session from my WinXP box to my Gentoo box.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## StifflerStealth

No problem.  :Smile:  What FreeNX version are you using? Just out of curiosity. And I am glad the ebuilds worked for you.  :Smile:  That means I didn't make an error so far.  :Razz: 

EDIT: Snapshot 5 ebuild has been uploaded to the overlay.  :Smile:  Have fun.

----------

## codejnki

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> No problem.  What FreeNX version are you using? Just out of curiosity. And I am glad the ebuilds worked for you.  That means I didn't make an error so far. 
> 
> EDIT: Snapshot 5 ebuild has been uploaded to the overlay.  Have fun.

 

I'm running freenx-0.5.0.20060307-r4.

I'll update tonight after I get back home from work.

I want to test it from there before I have a chance to break it again.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Sweet.  :Very Happy:  Thanks for the info and thank you for testing this out.  :Smile: 

----------

## codejnki

Right now I'm using the Nomachine key and would like to change that.  Should I follow the instructions off of the Gentoo Wiki?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server

----------

## StifflerStealth

Those instructions look good.  :Smile: 

----------

## GrimSage

I can not connect.  I get connection timeout while negotitaing link

```

NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '3300'.

Info: Connecting to remote host '192.168.1.96:5000'.

Info: Connection to remote proxy '192.168.1.96:5000' established.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Not using NX delta compression.

Info: Using lan link parameters 16384/8/0/0.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-9' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using remote ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using persistent cache.

Info: Using remote server '192.168.1.96:5000'.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Info: End of session requested by signal '15' 'SIGTERM'.
```

when I try to connect again it tries to resume the session and this is what I get

```

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3340

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.96 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: methos

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: localhost user: methos

NX> 105 listsession --user="methos" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1600x1200x32+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'methos' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

1000    unix-kde         363646031EFA655A4ED7D37669224DB9 -RD--PSA    32 1024x768       Running     Methos

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: methos

NX> 105 restoresession --id="363646031EFA655A4ED7D37669224DB9"  --resize="1" --session="Methos" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --link="lan" --kbtype="pc102/en_US" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="1024x768" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******"" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> NXNODE - Detected Xorg-X11 Version 7.0 or newer.

NX> NXNODE - Exporting XKEYSYMDB for enabling keyboard.

NX> 700 Session id: localhost-1000-363646031EFA655A4ED7D37669224DB9

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 35c68012b9ba8b1032896818b1554c78

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 35c68012b9ba8b1032896818b1554c78

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

Killed by signal 15.

```

any Idea's?

----------

## StifflerStealth

Hi.

I got a similar error when testing this out. I don't know what caused it yet, but I am trying several things out.  :Smile:  I will post back when I have something.

Also, I updarted the overlay again. Snapshot 7 came out and it may have this fix in it. I have not yet had a chance to actually play around with FreeNX today, though.

----------

## rufflove

StifflerStealth, you need to update the $WORKDIR in yesterdays ebuild.

Its works great for me, though. Just updated from 0.4.4 and resume from windows is now fully working for the first time, so I'm a happy chappy! Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

Yeah. I fixed the workdir issue after I made the posting. I tried fixing it before anyone synced, but I guess I wasn't quick enough.

Just a note. I need to update a patch, so don't sync yet until I do that. It's 3 AM here and I need to do this when I am not tired anymore.  :Razz: 

----------

## Zacheria

Downloaded the overlay NX ebuilds from http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc, and installed it while adding the approriate entries in package.keywords and package.unmask.

Just want to let you know its all working perfectly right of the box, including remote sound support through ESD and suspend/resume. Great work!

For reference information, my server is a recently built Gentoo 2006.0 system running with portage totally updated on a dual Xeon 2.66 ghz.

----------

## rufflove

 *Quote:*   

> Just a note. I need to update a patch, so don't sync yet until I do that. It's 3 AM here and I need to do this when I am not tired anymore.

 

Ready when you are  :Razz: 

Oh, I was a wee bit over-enthusiastic about suspend. Resumed sessions are still losing audio output using the Win32 1.5.0-138 client.  :Neutral: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *rufflove wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Just a note. I need to update a patch, so don't sync yet until I do that. It's 3 AM here and I need to do this when I am not tired anymore. 
> 
> Ready when you are 
> 
> Oh, I was a wee bit over-enthusiastic about suspend. Resumed sessions are still losing audio output using the Win32 1.5.0-138 client. 

  Okay, I re-added the patch back.  :Razz:  It's safe to update, but, there really is no need since I didn't update the version numbers. If it's installed and working, then no need to update. I mainly did "cosmetic" changes to the ebuils.

About the sound: I actually noticed that using freenx 0.4.x, so it's a long standing bug.  :Sad:  You might want to go through the node.conf.example file and set some of the sound parameters in there, then save that as node.conf. There are options for setting esd and artsd, so that may fix that issue. I have not tried it yet, though. But, in the next release, the node.conf file will be sed'ed to enable those options if you have esd or arts flags set.  :Smile:  That may ease some of the problems.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *GrimSage wrote:*   

> I can not connect.  I get connection timeout while negotitaing link
> 
> ```
> 
> NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0
> ...

 

I found the solution to you issue finally.  :Smile:  Type the following command as root:  *Quote:*   

> ln -s /usr/share/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font

  The problem is that the path to the fonts is hard coded in the code of nx, so I will need to write a sed line and add that to the ebuild. Basically, freenx couldn't find the fonts, so it died.  :Sad:  I had that same error too. NOTE: Those that updgraded to xorg 7 don't have this error becuase the fonts are still there in that directory.  :Wink: 

Cheers.  :Smile: 

----------

## rufflove

I've already uncommented the ESD options in node.conf... Time to sit tight and wait  :Wink:  Still, the current 1.5.0 builds are a worthwhile update... Fingers crossed that we'll be able to start using full-fledged, freenx powered thin clients sometime in the near future. It'll be great once the sound issues are fixed. I'm looking forward to be able to centralise everything on a single server at home, enable cpu frequency/voltage scaling, then deploy a few low-end thin clients for maximum energy conservation  :Smile: 

----------

## lotia

Hello all,

I'm currently trying to connect to my gentoo box using the latest os X client (1.5.0-140) downloaded off the nomachine website. 

I have the following installed on my gentoo machine:

nxproxy 1.4.0-r2

nx-x11 1.4.0-r4

nxserver-freenx 0.5.0

nxclient 1.4.0-r5

When I try to connect the connection times out with the following error text given in the detailed error view on the client[/glep]:

 *Quote:*   

> Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '747'.
> 
> Warning: Connected to remote NXPROXY version 1.4.0 with local version 1.5.0.
> 
> Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.
> ...

 

After installing I configured using  *Quote:*   

> nxsetup --install --setup-nomachine-key --clean --purge

  any hints on what to do to fix stuff would be much appreciated.

----------

## StifflerStealth

lotia: Did you use FreeNX 0.5.0 from portage? If so, that is a very old pre-release from 2005. There are newer pre-releases from 2006 in the overlay, chack the previous page.  :Smile:  However, if you use the newer 0.5.0, you need to use the nx 1.5.0 backend. You can use version 0.4.x of FreeNX, newer versions in the overlay. This should fix the issues.  :Smile:  I know FreeNX 0.4.0 is in portage, but 0.4.4 and 0.4.5 are in the overlay because 0.4.5 is the last version to support the 1.4.0 backend.  :Smile: 

Also, the ebuilds for FreeNX set you up with the default nomachine key on install.  :Smile:  So, all you need to do is: nxserver --adduser {username} and you are ready to use it.  :Smile: 

----------

## big_gie

Thanx StifflerStealth for the overlay! I needed an updated version since my client use 1.5.0...

Now it works. Thanx!

----------

## crappuccino

hi,

i have the freenx-server (0.5.0) installed and running, i can connect via windows client and resume suspended (i dont like this word for a reason...) sessions. so far so good. the problem is that all programs i start during the nx-session get choked down when i close the client. i need everything to keep running while im not connected. is my nxserver having some kind of a problem or is this intended? if so, can you guys recommend another vnc-like server? vino doesnt work for me (screen gets torn badly).

----------

## StifflerStealth

Overlay heavily updated. Lots of changes going on.  :Smile:  Maybe these will make it in portage soon.

----------

## pincushion

How to get FreeNX working (and a little bit of troubleshooting at the end)

I. Ensure sshd is set up correctly

1. Edit the sshd configuration (you may replace the nano -w with your favorite editor):

```
nano -w /etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

Find these lines and remove the hashes

#PubkeyAuthentication yes

#AuthorizedKeysFile     .ssh/authorized_keys

2. Restart the ssh daemon

```
/etc/init.d/sshd restart
```

3. Ensure ssh daemon is set to be available on boot.

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

II.Verify NX configuration

1. Make sure an nx user has been created:

```
cat /etc/passwd | grep nx
```

nx:x:111:100:added by portage for nxserver-freenx:/usr/NX/home/nx:/usr/NX/bin/nxserver

2. If the user for nx is not created, create it (some distributions have an nx group):

```
adduser -g users -d /usr/NX/home/nx -s /usr/bin/NX/nxserver
```

3. Change ownership of the home directory and everything inside it to it:

```
chown -R nx:users /usr/NX/home/nx
```

4. Create a .ssh directory, change ownership to nx, set correct permissions:

```
mkdir /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh

chown nx:users /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh
```

5. Allow for NoMachine v1.5 clients. (nxserver-freenx-0.5.0 and above only)

(optional) If /usr/NX/etc/node.conf does not exist, then create it:

(optional) 

```
cp -p /usr/NX/etc/node.conf.sample /usr/NX/node.conf
```

```
nano -w /usr/NX/etc/node.conf
```

Find this option and change the 0 to 1:

ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1"

6. Fix nxloadconfig script for ssh's authorized_keys preference

```
nano -w /usr/NX/bin/nxloadconfig
```

Press Ctrl-W and search for authorized_keys2

remove the 2, save the modified script

Alternately, you may try symlinking authorized_keys2 to authorized_keys.

Don't forget to edit the permissions.

III. Set up the Public DSA key on the NX server with nxkeygen (primary)

1. Create the key with nxkeygen

If nxkeygen complains of file not found do this:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

it should fix the problem.  Other than that, reemerge nxserver-freenx and nxclient

2. Peform Steps IV.2, IV.4, and IV.5

IV. Set up the Public RSA key on the NX server (alternate)

1. Create the openssh key on the server.

```
ssh-keygen -q -f /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/id_rsa -t rsa -C "NX tech is cool"

Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase): <Hit Enter>

Enter same passphrase again:
```

2. Lock down the permissions on the nx home directory:

```
chmod go-w /usr/NX/home/nx

chmod 700 /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh

chmod go-rwx /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/*
```

3. Create the authorized_keys file for the nx user:

```
cat /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys

rm /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
```

remember, the authorized_keys file may have multiple accounts public keys in it.

4. Keep nosy people out of your authorized keys (ssh requires this)

```
chmod 600 /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys
```

5. Double-check that nx owns the key, and it is in the users group (ssh requires this, also)

```
chown nx:users authorized_keys2
```

V. Test Private RSA key login with user account (testing)

1. Copy id_rsa (or client.id_dsa.key) to /home/USER/.ssh/id_rsa (or id_dsa)

2. Lock down permissions:

```
chmod go-w /home/USER

chmod 700 /home/.ssh

chmod go-rwx /home/USER/.ssh/*
```

3. Log into nx server machine with user account, save host key info if asked.  For this example, I assume that the user is on the same machine as the nx server.

```
ssh USER@127.0.0.1
```

4. Log into nx server machine with nx account:

```
ssh nx@127.0.0.1 
```

5. If done correctly, you will see this:

```
HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105
```

Press Ctrl-D or Ctrl-C to exit.

6. Add a nxserver user account (must have a regular account to tie this to):

```
nxserver --adduser USER
```

VI. Test NX server with Windows 1.5.0 client

1. Create new connect with the NX connection wizard.  Make sure to check the box for the advanced configuration dialog.

2. In the advanced configuration, click the key button, and then either import, or paste your RSA/DSA private key into the textbox.  Hit save, and save again.

VII. FAQ and Troubleshooting

1. It won't connect! It fails with an Authentication Failed error.

-> Usually it means that you typed in the wrong password for the user account.

2. This shows up in my details log.  Why?

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2592

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 692.861.505.302 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

-> This happened to me frequently.  Finally I figured out that nx did not own the .ssh/authorized_keys file.  By default, nxkeygen creates it and assigns ownership to root.  See step III.2 above.  This can also happen if ssh is looking for authorized_keys and nxloadconfig is looking at authorized_keys2.  See step II.6 above.

3. How do I get the client.id_dsa.key (or id_rsa) off of the nxserver to my Windows box?

-> There are two ways.  One is to copy the client.id_dsa.key (or id_rsa) file on the server to a place in the USER account's home directory.  Change the ownership to the USER.  From the client (windows) ssh into the machine (using putty or a similar terminal with copy/paste abilities).  Dump the client.id_dsa (or id_rsa) file to the console, then copy and paste it into the key dialog.

-> The other way is to download FileZilla.  FileZilla has an option for SFTP via SSH2, and, provided that ownership is correct on the file, it can be downloaded from the home directory.

4. Can this custom key work with the Linux NX 1.4.0 client?

-> I don't know.  I looked in the windows 1.5.0 client and found a value for key under group name login.

</group>

<group name="Login">

<option key="Auth" value="someSaltedStuff" />

<option key="User" value="USER" />

<option key="Public Key" value="-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----

[snip big ugly RSA key]

-----END RSA PRIVATE KEY-----

" />

However, this did not appear to work.  The short answer is to not use custom keys, the longer answer is to use unmask the hard masked nxclient 1.5.0.

----------

## GrimSage

when trying to use rev 44 of the overlay I recieve the following error

[blocks B     ] <net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 (is blocking net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r :Cool: 

```

cat /etc/portage/package.use

dev-lang/php bzip2 cgi exif mysql mysqli

dev-util/subversion -berkdb

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves samba

net-misc/nxserver-freenx commercial

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

```

```

cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

>=net-misc/nx-x11-1.5

>=net-misc/nxclient-1.5

>=net-misc/nxcomp-1.5

>=net-misc/nxproxy-1.5

>=net-misc/nxserver-freenx-1.5

>=net-misc/nxssh-1.5

net-im/gaim

app-admin/webmin

```

```

cat nx-x11-1.5.0-r8.ebuild

.....

DEPEND="!<net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8

        ~net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0

        !net-misc/nx-x11-bin"

```

I found in your ebuild the Depend statement has the !< is there something I have to do?

I cannot figure it out.  I am not sure why the < is in there at all.  It seems to be blocking itself....

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *GrimSage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat nx-x11-1.5.0-r8.ebuild
> ...

 

This line is there for a very good reason.  :Wink:  I will try to explain. There has been a lot of changes in the overlay, particularly to the nx-x11 ebuild. In the past, nx-x11 use to build and install nxcomp. This was done because the makefiles all depended on nxcomp libraries and include files, but the paths were hardcoded, thus, nxcomp had to be compiled at the same time as the other components in the nx-x11 ebuild. However, there are some other components that depend on nxcomp, thus the need for an ebuild for it. If you were to install nxclient, for example, but not nx-x11 because you didn't want the server but wanted to connect to one, then nxcomp would be installed without having to depend on nx-x11. However, if you install freenx with the commercial flag, it pulls in nxclient, which installs nxcomp. To make a long story short ... nxcomp would be installed and compiled twice. So, I removed all the hardcoded links from nx-x11, and now it depends on nxcomp and nxcomp is only compiled and installed once. The reason for that line to block itself ...

Now that the new ebuild no longer installs nxcomp and nxcomp is emerged before nx-x11, all nxcomp and nxesd components get uninstalled by the removal of the old versions of nx-x11. Portage will just uninstall everything it use to install. I hope this is clear. With the removal of nxcomp, all the other components fail. -_- So, to prevent nxcomp from getting uninstalled, you need to remove nx-x11, then type emerge nxserver-freenx and all will be updated to the newest versions, and nx-x11 will not uninstall nxcomp and nxesd.

Also, having two sources install the same files was bad, because if you were to remove nx-x11, but not nxcomp, then nxcomp would be removed anyways.  :Wink:  So, this was just better to have one source install nxcomp and nxesd.  :Smile: 

I hope that explains it. I used a blocker because all Gentoo users are suppose to uninstall the blocking package.  :Wink:  Here, it is an older self.  :Razz:  I wanted to have a big ewarn statement and the emerge fail if an earlier version was detected, but a blocker passes QA. *shrug* I thought an ewarn explaining this would be more helpful. Ah well. Hopefully users find this instead of asking over and over.

Let me know if I was clear enough or if I have mistakes. Thanks.

Cheers.  :Smile: 

----------

## mana

Hello everybody  :Smile: 

thanks for the great work on the overlay, though my dumpness is the reason of this posting.

I have set up the overlay as mentioned on page 17 of this thread, but i dont know how to completely upgrade my previous freenx installation (1.5.0 from portage).

Should i ebuild fetch|digest|compile|install all the compontents  indipendently?

my experience with ebuilds is near to zero, so i am sorry for bothering with newbe questions  :Smile: 

best regards

christoph

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *mana wrote:*   

> Hello everybody 
> 
> thanks for the great work on the overlay, though my dumpness is the reason of this posting.
> 
> I have set up the overlay as mentioned on page 17 of this thread, but i dont know how to completely upgrade my previous freenx installation (1.5.0 from portage).
> ...

  First, can you update your overlay? I ... er ... had a mistake in the FreeNX ebuilds that I corrected this morning.  :Embarassed: 

Second, it's never a bother to ask questions or to answer them.  :Wink:  Ask away when you have them.  :Smile: 

To update your ebuilds do:

1) emerge -C nx-x11

2) enable the nxclient use flag: echo "net-misc/nxserver-freenx nxclient" >> /etc/portage/package.use

3) emerge -auD world. All the nx components should be in that list: nxcomp, nxssh, nxesd, nxclient, nx-x11, nxserver-freenx.  :Smile:  And there should be a U next to all but nx-x11 which should get a N since you uninstalled.  :Smile: 

I hope this is what you are looking for.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## mana

hello  :Smile:  thanks for the quick answer ..

well i was allready aktive by doing this ebuild fetch->qmerge stuff for every subfolder .. that might have proven a bad idea, as there now seem to be incompatibilities with the nxagent, that binary has still the same old timestamp ..

```
NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 105 NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1077: 10639 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT
```

i will try it your way now  :Wink: 

wenn i do a "svn up" in the overlays/nx folder i get "skipped '.'" . mabe my version is up-to-date?

I post back results after i emerged that stuff, maybe you can see if something is missing

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1 [1.3.12-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.25 [2.23]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.10 [0.1.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14 [3.17]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.38]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-vserver-1.11.14-r4 [1.11.14-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r3]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6 [2.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3 [1.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12 [2.8.8]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r5 [0.5.0-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2 [3.5.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.49 [1.45]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.1-r1

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1 [7.15.1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.5 [2.12.4]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.1

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-1.3.9

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.9

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tcltk/expect-5.42.1-r1

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1

```

until then  :Smile: 

p.s.: I love gentoo bleeding edge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mana

All updates done ..

well .. still problems with nxagent .. this sucks especialy because i had it running with the 1.5.0 from portage *sigh*

ah even more strange, i see my user starting kdeinit and stuff using "top" and nxserver gives me no logging output into the specified file .. here is what i get from the client

```
  1652  548  376 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 syslog-ng

 8225 root      15   0  3336  932  660 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 sshd

 8718 root      16   0  6360 2064 1628 R  0.0  0.2   0:06.76 sshd

 8721 root      16   0  2272 1392 1128 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.08 bash

18341 root      16   0  2012 1056  844 R  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 top

18499 nx        25   0  2596  836  412 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 nxserver

18500 nx        25   0  2596  752  320 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 nxserver

18501 nx        25   0  2596  932  504 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 nxserver

18517 nx        15   0  2532 1464 1184 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 nxnode-login

18518 nx        25   0  1396  360  300 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cat

18519 nx        15   0  3244 1636 1300 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 ssh

18524 root      15   0  6144 1840 1476 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.01 sshd

18527 mana      15   0  6164 1312  932 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 sshd

18528 mana      22   0  2496 1236  888 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.02 nxnode

18695 mana      25   0  2496  996  632 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 nxnode

18711 mana      22   0  2324 1040  896 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 startkde

18748 mana      22   0  2324  604  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 xset

```

```
NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: mana

NX> 105 startsession --session="mana be kerstin" --type="unix-kde" --cache="32M" --images="128M" --link="wan" --kbtype="pc102/de" --nodelay="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="1280x770" --fullscreen="1" --media="1" --mediahelper="esd" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1280x800x32+render+fullscreen" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: localhost-1000-1E8660C880C750F2E30153085E7E3E66

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 2046be8e4f6c1330a8a374eac2fc4cd1

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 89.55.57.243

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 2046be8e4f6c1330a8a374eac2fc4cd1

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 105 NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1077: 18498 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

Can't open /usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{1E8660C880C750F2E30153085E7E3E66}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{1E8660C880C750F2E30153085E7E3E66}'Killed by signal 15.

```

any recommendations?

----------

## mana

damn, i don't understand it.

taretd nxagent from console, missing library libXcompext.so.1, made symbolic to NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1.5.0 in /usr/lib - new its missing a symbol 

okay, trying to get rid of it all, unmerged all packages, removed whole /usr/NX, re-emerged nxserver-freenx (still with overlay), but the nxagent binary is missing. Arg its so transparent to me ... where do i get the binary from?

sorry, i am still dumb  :Wink: 

----------

## mana

silly me! (!!!) .. to few sleep .. nxagent comes wih nx-x11

but again:

```
./nxagent: error while loading shared libraries: libXcomp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

and after copying the lib into /usr/lib

```
../bin/nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined symbol: _NXContinueOnDisplayError
```

tell me right into the face just how stupid i am  :Wink: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

Why is it looking in /usr/lib ? It should be looking in /usr/NX/lib. :S Maybe this has to do with taking LDPATH=/usr/NX/lib out of the 50nxpaths file. -_-'

Can you edit the file /etc/env.d/50nxpaths and make it so it looks like this:  *Quote:*   

> PATH=/usr/NX/bin
> 
> ROOTPATH=/usr/NX/bin
> 
> LDPATH=/usr/NX/lib
> ...

  Then type env-update, and see if everything works right? Also you need to add your user to nx. Did you type nxserver --adduser {your_user_name}?

Cheers.

----------

## mana

phuu works again!

thank you very much!

There was no LDPATH definded in the 50nxpaths i added it and ran nxagent from commandline, but it told me it missed a library again. nevertheless added the user, (i had several added before swithing to svn-version and belived they would be still there) tried the nxclient and works.

 :Smile: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

You're welcome.  :Smile:  Glad you got it working. ^^

----------

## GrimSage

Unable to connect now that I updated to xorg 7

Ok I am no longer able to connect since I updated portage and got the new xorg 7 that because testing rather than package masked.

It start fine, gets to teh !M logo then just quits.  Try to reconnect and it cant reconnect.

Anyone else getting this issue?

----------

## StifflerStealth

Sync to the latest overlay release and re-emerge nx-comp.  :Smile:  That should fix it. The issue is with fonts. That is the error that people use to get before I found the issue and corrected it with a patch. I only applied the patch if you had xorg 7, so that patch would not have been applied for you. Recently (a few days ago) I changed it so that the patch would always apply.  :Smile:  Now this issue shouldn't come up. So, just update the svn overlay and emerge nx-x11.  :Very Happy:  Let me know if this works.

Cheers.

----------

## GrimSage

I unmerged all the nx stuff in your overlay updated it and the re emerged

It worked.

Thank you

----------

## GrimSage

t a question.  Is there a way to have a disconnect from a freenx session, and then connect from the console?  And then disconnect from that session on teh console and connect to it with freenx?

----------

## mana

here i am again  :Smile: , now with the more "exotic" stuff.

I'd like to use windows shares in my NX-Sessions. My Environment is the following:

-Server at home, all needed NX ports accessible from outside

-Client behind a NAT firewall and maybe others (company network)

-Freenx runs insisde a 32 bit vserver on a 64 bit system

-Samba is installed, i am able to mount things in my home network through the commandline like "smbmount //wiindowsclient/sharename /home/user/shares/test -o guest"

Is it possible for freenx to mount remote shares that are behind firewalls?

I guess yes, because i get an error that a connection to 127.0.0.1 could not be established, when i define a resource in the nxclient. The data is routed through the connection between NX-server and client, right?

Then i "only" would have to make shure, that my vserver gets its own loopback adress .. do you guys think thats the way to try it?  :Smile: 

have a nice day

Christoph

----------

## mana

hey GrimSage..

well i don't think that is possible so easy .. but honestly i don't know how you could use the NX-Session management from the commandline .. thing is, that maybe all tty's the user uses in the suspended session contain running processes such as KDE or some other that permits the console usage. For what purpose would you need such functionality?

----------

## mana

got loopback working .. but .. in the source there lies truth ...

from nxnode in nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1 (SVN)

```

#!/bin/bash

# Free implementation of nxserver components

#

# nxnode does accept (for now):

#

#       --startsession

#       --terminate

#       --smbmount

#               (smbmount is not implemented yet)

#

# Copyright (c) 2004 by Fabian Franz.

```

damn, that means waiting  :Smile: 

----------

## GrimSage

Reason is I like to leave GAIM open so I can get messages from people when I am not there.  If I could connect and disconnect to sessions I could do this easily, jsut leave it there and then connect back once I get home and visa versa.  I was thinking a possible way would to be able to disconnect from teh session then wen I go home connect to the session using NXClient.  THough I am not sure how to disconnect from a session and leave everything still running.

----------

## StifflerStealth

As far as I know, when you disconnect using NX, it pauses everything. This is how it use to be at least. I have not played around with resuming. I just never really disconnect.  :Razz: 

----------

## mana

that _IS_ possible .. resuming works (for me)  :Smile:  ,.. so you can just suspend your session (applications keep running) go home or wherever you want, start your nxclient and resume the session.

Sometimes we have problems with the internet connection here, that kick my out of my session. I can continue without big problems most of the time.

greets

Christoph

----------

## BlackB1rd

I get this error when compiling the (overlayed, as suggested above) nxagent at the end of emerge nx-x11:

```

exports/lib   -lXext -lX11 -lz -lm                  -lXpm -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/NX/lib -Wl,-rpath-link,../../../nxcompext,-lXrender -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

os/libos.a(WaitFor.o): In function `WaitForSomething':

WaitFor.c:(.text+0x495): undefined reference to `_XSelect'

os/libos.a(connection.o): In function `EstablishNewConnections':

connection.c:(.text+0xd30): undefined reference to `_XSelect'

os/libos.a(connection.o): In function `CheckConnections':

connection.c:(.text+0xfd1): undefined reference to `_XSelect'

os/libos.a(utils.o): In function `Popen':

utils.c:(.text+0x1fb9): undefined reference to `_NXUnsetLibraryPath'

hw/nxagent/libnxagent.a(Args.o): In function `nxagentPostProcessArgs':

/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Args.c:1465: undefined reference to `_NXEnableCleanImages'

/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Args.c:1466: undefined reference to `_NXEnableImageMask'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXContinueOnDisplayError'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXSplitParams'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXEnableCleanAlloc'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXEnableCleanFlush'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXLostSequenceFunction'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXEnableImageFrame'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXColorParams'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXEnableImageSplit'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXImageEnvironmentCached'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXCleanupEnvironmentCached'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXEnableCleanGet'

/usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined reference to `_NXEnableCleanSend'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [nxagent] Error 1

make[4]: Target `all' not remade because of errors.

```

After that, the only files that get installed are:

```

prepallstrip:

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/NX/bin/nxauth

   usr/NX/lib/libXext.so.6.4

   usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1.5.0

   usr/NX/lib/libXrender.so.1.2

>>> Completed installing nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 into /var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/image/

./

./usr/

./usr/NX/

./usr/NX/bin/

./usr/NX/bin/nxauth

./usr/NX/lib/

./usr/NX/lib/libXext.so.6.4

./usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1.5.0

./usr/NX/lib/libXrender.so.1.2

>>> Done.

```

So there's no nxagent thus it won't work  :Wink:  What about this?

Some emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1/vserver, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.14-vs2.0.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-vs2.0.1-gentoo x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -mtune=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -mtune=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.nedlinux.nl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.nedlinux.nl/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 apm arts avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups dri eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ithreads jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

(get the same error without -fPICS -m32 CFLAGS)

----------

## tja

i found this thread and tried to compile the svn-ebuilds on a testmachine. its a AMD64 but strictly 32 bit gentoo.

```
userv nx # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -ftracer -msse2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -ftracer -msse2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay/nx"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acl alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt ctype cups dba doc dri eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fastbuild firefox foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imlib ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml smp soap sockets spell spl ssl tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xml xml2 xmms xsl xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS

```

complie of nx-x11:

```

userv nx # emerge nxserver-freenx

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 6) net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) nx-x11-1.5.0-r8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-nx-x11-1.5.0-r8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nx-x11-1.5.0-xorg7-font-fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nx-x11-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nxdesktop-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nx-x11-1.5.0-plastik-render-fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nx-x11-windows-linux-resume.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nxcompext-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/1.5.0/nxviewer-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) nx-X11-1.5.0-21.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) nxagent-1.5.0-112.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) nxauth-1.5.0-1.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) nxcompext-1.5.0-20.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking nx-X11-1.5.0-21.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work

>>> Unpacking nxagent-1.5.0-112.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work

>>> Unpacking nxauth-1.5.0-1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work

>>> Unpacking nxcompext-1.5.0-20.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work

 * Applying nx-x11-windows-linux-resume.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying nx-x11-1.5.0-plastik-render-fix.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying nx-x11-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying nx-x11-1.5.0-xorg7-font-fix.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying nxcompext-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

Building XFree86 version 4.3.0 (27 February 2003).

I hope you checked the configuration parameters in ./config/cf

to see if you need to pass BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS.

Wed Mar 29 13:43:19 CEST 2006

cd ./config/imake && make  -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="cc" clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

rm -f ccimake imake.o imake

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a tags TAGS make.log \#*

rm -f -r Makefile.proto Makefile Makefile.dep bootstrap

rm -f imakemdep_cpp.h

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

make  Makefile.boot

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="cc"

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

making imake with BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS= and CROSSCOMPILEFLAGS=-DCROSSCOMPILEDIR="" in config/imake

cc -o ccimake -DCROSSCOMPILEDIR=\"\"  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 ccimake.c

if [ -n "" ] ; then \

/cc -E `./ccimake` \

-DCROSSCOMPILE_CPP imakemdep.h > imakemdep_cpp.h; \

else touch imakemdep_cpp.h; fi

cc -c  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 `./ccimake` imake.c

cc -o imake  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 imake.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

rm -f ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto -f ./config/makedepend/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/makedepend

cd ./config/makedepend && rm -f -r Makefile Makefile.dep makedepend *.o bootstrap

cd ./config/makedepend && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/makedepend'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrap'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/makedepend'

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/imake/Makefile.proto -f ./config/imake/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/imake -DBootStrap

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrapdepend

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrapdepend'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="cc" bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

+ mkdir bootstrap

mv *.o bootstrap

+ mv imake bootstrap

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto all

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

gcc -m32 -O3 -ansi -pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wundef   -I../../include -I../../exports/include/X11  -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L               -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                          -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                -D_GNU_SOURCE                             -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO     -DCPP_PROGRAM="\"/usr/bin/cpp\"" -DHAS_MERGE_CONSTANTS=`if gcc -m32 -fmerge-constants -xc /dev/null -S -o /dev/null 2> /dev/null 1> /dev/null; then echo 1; else echo 0; fi`              -c -o imake.o imake.c

imake.c:972: warning: string length `1094' is greater than the length `509' ISO C89 compilers are required to support

rm -f imake

gcc -m32 -o imake -O3 -ansi -pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wundef      imake.o       -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

rm -f imake._man

/usr/bin/cpp -undef -traditional  -D__apploaddir__=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults -D__filemansuffix__=5x -D__libmansuffix__=3x -D__miscmansuffix__=7 -D__drivermansuffix__=4 -D__projectroot__=/usr/X11R6 -D__xorgversion__='"Release 6.6" "X Version 11"' -D__vendorversion__="XFree86ManVersionString XFree86" -D__cpp__=/usr/bin/cpp <imake.man | sed -e '/^#  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^XCOMM$/s//#/' -e '/^XCOMM[^a-zA-Z0-9_]/s/^XCOMM/#/' >imake._man

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

make -w xmakefile

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

rm -f xmakefile

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s xmakefile -DTOPDIR=. -DCURDIR=.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

rm -f ./config/imake/Makefile.proto

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make -f xmakefile  version.def

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

rm -f ./config/cf/version.def

rm -f ./config/cf/date.def

ln -s ../.././programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/xf86Version.h ./config/cf/version.def

ln -s ../.././programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/xf86Date.h ./config/cf/date.def

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make  Makefile.boot

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="cc"

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

making imake with BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS= and CROSSCOMPILEFLAGS=-DCROSSCOMPILEDIR="" in config/imake

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

rm -f ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto -f ./config/makedepend/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/makedepend

cd ./config/makedepend && rm -f -r Makefile Makefile.dep makedepend *.o bootstrap

cd ./config/makedepend && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/makedepend'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrap'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/makedepend'

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/imake/Makefile.proto -f ./config/imake/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/imake -DBootStrap

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrapdepend

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrapdepend'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="cc" bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

make[2]: `bootstrap' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto all

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config/imake'

+ rm -f xmakefile.bak

+ mv xmakefile xmakefile.bak

make -w xmakefile

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

rm -f xmakefile

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s xmakefile -DTOPDIR=. -DCURDIR=.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

rm -f ./config/imake/Makefile.proto

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make -f xmakefile  VerifyOS

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

Building XFree86 version 4.3.0 (27 February 2003).

Building on Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] (2.6.15).

Linux Distribution: Unknown

libc version: 6.3.5

binutils version: 21.6

GCC version: 3.4

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make -f xmakefile  Makefiles

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

making Makefiles in include...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include'

making Makefiles in include/bitmaps...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include'

making Makefiles in config...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config'

making Makefiles in config/cf...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/config'

making Makefiles in lib...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/lib'

making Makefiles in lib/xtrans...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/lib'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/lib'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/lib'

making Makefiles in programs...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/programs'

making Makefiles in programs/Xserver...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/programs'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/programs'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/programs'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make -f xmakefile  BOOTSTRAPSUBDIRS= clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

rm -f -r ./exports/include

rm -f -r ./exports/lib

rm -f -r ./exports/bin

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut  "#"*

cleaning in ./include...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include'

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut  "#"*

cleaning in include/bitmaps...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include/bitmaps'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include/bitmaps'

make[2]: *** [clean] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include'

make[1]: *** [clean] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 64, Exitcode 2

!!! unable to build nx-x11

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

where am i wrong ?

----------

## GrinRoth

Hi,

I managed to install freenx with the ebuilds supplied here a few posts earlier.

Thanks for that, it works blazingly fast and good!

Only 'problem' i encounter is that only the default gtk theme works...

Also my icons are all gone (with the exception of the gnome stock icons) , does somebody knows why this is happening?

And a solution to this maybe?

Thanks

----------

## BlackB1rd

Well, because I couldn't get it working I decided to install a new clean x86 vserver dedicated to work with freenx. Downloaded the overlays and unmasked them. They all installed successfully, but I still get an error with the nxagent:

```

localhost / # nxagent

nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined symbol: _NXContinueOnDisplayError

```

I get exactly the same error after installing it on my private (athlon xp 1700) server. So, are the current ebuilds broken or am I just stupid  :Wink: 

btw. I managed to get freenx working before, lets say a year ago or so. Don't understand why this version is such a pain in the ass.

----------

## baaann

 *BlackB1rd wrote:*   

> Well, because I couldn't get it working I decided to install a new clean x86 vserver dedicated to work with freenx. Downloaded the overlays and unmasked them. They all installed successfully, but I still get an error with the nxagent:
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost / # nxagent
> ...

 

I struggled with this last night, StifflerStealth gave the solution on page 18, guess its a bug in the ebuild   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Why is it looking in /usr/lib ? It should be looking in /usr/NX/lib. :S Maybe this has to do with taking LDPATH=/usr/NX/lib out of the 50nxpaths file. -_-' 
> 
>  Can you edit the file /etc/env.d/50nxpaths and make it so it looks like this: 
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

----------

## StifflerStealth

So, having LDPATH set in the 50nxpaths file makes a difference? If you try it without LDPATH set, it fails? Also, with AMD64, you should use the bin version of nx-x11. unmerge nx-x11 and type: emerge nx-x11-bin.  :Smile:  nx-x11-bin is for AMD64 processors whether it's set to 32 biot or not. There have been issues as described here.

Cheers.

----------

## baaann

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> So, having LDPATH set in the 50nxpaths file makes a difference? If you try it without LDPATH set, it fails? 

 

Did for me last night, but mine is a 32bit system.

It may be possible that it is my fault. This is the first use of svn, I used "svn collect (files)"  to update and I see from this thread that the correct syntax is "svn up"  :Rolling Eyes: , although the feedback of files with A, D or U associated indicated that it had worked OK   :Smile:  .  I have also used the /usr/local/portage overlay instead of creating one specifically for NX. 

NX is suspending/resuming fine now  :Very Happy: . I haven't been able to get sound working yet, have to spend more time on it. I haven't tried the file/printer sharing yet, because I am only testing on my home network.

Barrie

----------

## BlackB1rd

Unfortunately unmerging nx-x11 and then emerging nx-x11-bin doesn't help. I still get the above error message. As you can see it's not a problem with LDPATH, it's able to locate the library. But I can confirm that adding LDPATH to /etc/env.d/50nxpaths at least fixes the "cannot find" error message.

So the nx-x11 binary also doesn't work, is there anything else I can try?

[edit]

Yeeeaaaah, it finally works! Didn't realize it could actually work with a nxclient  :Very Happy:  Thought had to fix the nxagent error when launching it from command line first... But I guess the error is normal and it was probably already fixed after adding LDPATH to 50nxpaths. Thanks for the support! (and ofcourse for providing the ebuilds)

[/edit]

----------

## GrimSage

Is there an easy way to suspend a session from the windows nomachine client?  Right now I have to go into processes and kill nxssh and cygserver.  I am looking for an easier way to make this work.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *GrimSage wrote:*   

> Is there an easy way to suspend a session from the windows nomachine client?  Right now I have to go into processes and kill nxssh and cygserver.  I am looking for an easier way to make this work.

  make sure you instaleld freenx with the nxclient flag set. When you disconnect on your windows machine, just click the X to close the application and you will be promted with a screen asking you what you want to do: Terminate, suspend, cancel.  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## GrimSage

what do you mean by with the nxclient flag set?

you mean in packages.use

**EDIT**

Did that it worked Thank you

Also I dont know how hard this would be for you to do but it would make things really nice for development.

Kuroo has a kuroo-svn ebuild.  What it does is it actually just has the one ebuild that will do a checkout of their subversion server and then build from that.  I think that is just neat.  WOuld save me from having to do the checkout before i use yours.

Also is there a way to update all of the components with one ebuild?  Not sure how that would work.

Also I dont know if you have an ebuild for the the freenx web component?  Cause that would be sweet.

And thank you very much for all your hard work.  This has made things extreemly easy for me.

----------

## StifflerStealth

I was thinking about doing a FreeNX SVN Ebuild, but the snapshots are close to svn as you can get, though a new snapshot hasn't been released yet. -_-' So, I might have one.

----------

## mana

Snapshots really are okay, thanks for your great work StifflerStealth  :Smile: 

I will only shout for svn when smb-support is integrated again  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackB1rd

Does anyone have printer support working yet? Other than that I'm completely satisfied with the current version  :Smile: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

I've been able to print from FreeNX since version 0.4.4. THough, it uses the printer than the NX server is connected to, and it doesn't use the printer than the client is on. I don't think that is enabled right now.

If you check out the newest overlay, and re-merge FreeNX, I have it now so that if you have the cups use flag set, kde_cups support is turned on by default.  :Smile:  I have no idea what it does yet, though. :S Worth investigating.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## BlackB1rd

I'll try that one out. Sounds interesting.

I've to say that FreeNX rocks, using it all day hosted at one of my servers connected to a 100mbit dedicated internet uplink and goes smoooth...  :Wink:  But I'm sure it also works very well on a 2mbit connection, as that's the bandwidth available from client-side  :Cool: 

I also know for sure it works with the commercial version of NX, as the testdrive at nomachine.com works well with my printer. Shouldn't be that difficult to get it working with FreeNX... We'll see.

----------

## StifflerStealth

FreeNX was designed to work over a dial up connection.  :Wink: 

Good luck with your printer.  :Smile: 

----------

## Riplix

Hi there!

I've successfully installed the overlay version of freenx on amd64. Unfortunately when I try to login on freenx server from WindowsXP with the latest NoMachine client I get the nomachine logo displayed and soon after, the client application is killed. On server side the session seems to be active:

```

Pyxis # nxserver --list

NX> 100 NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 127 Sessions list:

Display Username        Remote IP       Session ID

------- --------------- --------------- --------------------------------

1001    alfa    xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx    0308543CC73AE0A71509913AE00AF417

NX> 999 Bye

Pyxis #

```

Any ideas?

----------

## mana

It might be usefull if you post the output of the client-log as well as your nxserver and/or /var/log/messages so that people can analyse your problem  :Smile: 

I don't know if it is still the case, but i heard that using the freenx server on a amd64 is not yet possible. Please correct me if i am wrong. There are howtos out there describing how to setup a 32-bit chroot for the nxserver. I decided to go for a solution that involves linux-vserver.

have a nice day

Mana

----------

## StifflerStealth

@mana: The overlay contains an ebuild for the binary version of nx-x11. This is designed for users of AMD64.  :Wink:  So, Gentoo now has a viable solution for it without having to set up a chroot or do the vserver thing.  :Smile: 

@Riplix: I can't tell what's wrong. A lot of people have this set up and working. :S So, maybe a dependency was removed since then? I need to look at the ebuilds again. But, having the logs would be helpful. Thanks.

Cheers.

----------

## mana

hmm i did svn-up inside net-misc in the overlay as the problem with Alt Gr became to anoying now .. i get this digest error

```
ebuild nxserver-freenx-0.5.0* fetch

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/ebuild", line 71, in ?

    a = portage.doebuild(ebuild, arg, portage.root, tmpsettings, debug=debug, cleanup=("noauto" not in portage.features), tree=mytree)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2722, in doebuild

    if not digestcheck(checkme, mysettings, ("strict" in features)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2264, in digestcheck

    mymdigests=digestParseFile(manifestfn)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2192, in digestParseFile

    raise portage_exception.DigestException, "Conflicting sizes in digest: %(filename)s" % {"filename":myfilename}

portage_exception.DigestException: 'Conflicting sizes in digest: /usr/local/overlays/nx/net-misc/nxserver-freenx/Manifest'

```

----------

## StifflerStealth

Hmmm .... 

```
# emerge nxserver-freenx -f

>>> cfg-update-1.8.0-r3 : No new packages have been emerged, checksum index OK...

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://studwww.ira.uka.de/~s_franz2/freenx/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz

--18:46:23--  http://studwww.ira.uka.de/~s_franz2/freenx/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz

           => `/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz'

Resolving studwww.ira.uka.de... 141.3.12.8

Connecting to studwww.ira.uka.de|141.3.12.8|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 50,703 (50K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[====================================>] 50,703        78.63K/s

18:46:24 (78.39 KB/s) - `/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz' saved [50703/50703]

>>> freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz RMD160 ;-)

>>> freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz size ;-)

>>> freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz SHA256 ;-)

>>> freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz MD5 ;-)

>>> checksums files   ;-) nxserver-freenx-0.4.5.20060305.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) nxserver-freenx-0.4.4-r1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/nxserver-freenx-0.4.4-xorg7.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.4-r1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/nxserver-freenx-xorg7.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/freenx-0.4.4-adduser-fix.patch

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.5.20060305

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz
```

I am using the latest overlay too. Why are you using ebuild instead of emerge?

----------

## mana

eeehm i used ebuild because .. uhm .. i dunno, look at me i am a noob  :Embarassed: 

deleted all distfiles, but again

```
localhost distfiles # emerge nxserver-freenx -f

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://studwww.ira.uka.de/~s_franz2/freenx/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz

--10:29:02--  http://studwww.ira.uka.de/~s_franz2/freenx/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz'

Resolving studwww.ira.uka.de... 141.3.12.8

Connecting to studwww.ira.uka.de|141.3.12.8|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 50,703 (50K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[=====================================================================================================================================================================>] 50,703       184.22K/s

10:29:03 (183.96 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz' saved [50703/50703]

>>> freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz size ;-)

>>> freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz MD5 ;-)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3228, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(pkglist)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1859, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"fetch",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug,("--pretend" in myopts),fetchonly=1,tree="porttree")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2722, in doebuild

    if not digestcheck(checkme, mysettings, ("strict" in features)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2264, in digestcheck

    mymdigests=digestParseFile(manifestfn)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2192, in digestParseFile

    raise portage_exception.DigestException, "Conflicting sizes in digest: %(filename)s" % {"filename":myfilename}

portage_exception.DigestException: 'Conflicting sizes in digest: /usr/local/overlays/nx/net-misc/nxserver-freenx/Manifest
```

----------

## baaann

Just updated overlay to rev 63, via svn up. Emerge -puD world gives the following output.

```
sempron2600 net-misc # emerge -puD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1524: /usr/portage/eclass/debian.eclass: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4 failed.

!!! Function inherit, Line 1525, Exitcode 1

!!! died sourcing /usr/portage/eclass/debian.eclass in inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

 ...done!

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r2 [1.5.0-r4]

```

arch=x86

Any ideas?

----------

## mana

exact the same for me when I do emerge -puD world

----------

## StifflerStealth

You need to do two commands now.  :Wink:  I updated the howto on how to do this here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=84778

Basically, in the same directory that you ran:

svn co http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc

You need to run this command:

svn co http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/eclass

There are now two eclasses to DL.  :Smile:  And I just updated the net-misc overlay as well, so you need to resync with that.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## mana

thanks for that massive update  :Smile: )

Both checkouts are rev 67 now. But what next? cleaning distfiles and doing "emerge nxserver-freenx" still gives me the same checksum error ....

----------

## StifflerStealth

I just redigested everything and subversion shows no changes.

Can you remove all FreeNX packages from your distfiles dir?

# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/freenx-0.*

Then type:

emerge nxserver-freenx

Does this work? Also, what version of portage are you using?

Cheers.

----------

## mana

I removed everything in distfiles and tried to emerge once more still the same. Damn there seems to be something wrong in my system as it works for everybody else? I have the newest portage (sys-apps/portage-2.0.54) ...

i will update world now anyway .. sorry for bothering with my buggy sys ..

----------

## Husky

i think the font problem isn't fixed in the bin package. it still tries to find the fonts in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font. 

doing "ln -s /usr/share/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font" seems to fix it.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *Husky wrote:*   

> i think the font problem isn't fixed in the bin package. it still tries to find the fonts in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font. 
> 
> doing "ln -s /usr/share/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/font" seems to fix it.

 

That's odd. It was compiled with the patch. Actually, when it was compiled, it was a sed line. But it still should have that fix. :S I will need to investigate this.

@mana: I don't know what to suggest. I re-digested it and all so, unless my portage is messed up, then it should work. :S This is very odd.

Cheers.

----------

## mana

Its okay stiffler, bleeding edge sometimes has to be odd  :Smile:  I will try it again when a new revision, with a different digest is available. I can saveley update this system anyway only during the weekends as it is a semi-productive one. Damn if only freenx wasn't so freakin cool  :Very Happy: 

Mana

----------

## StifflerStealth

Mana, can you delete the manifest and digest files and digest it yourself?

ebuild /path/to/nxsserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1.ebuild digest

----------

## mana

hola! .. i did what you told me and see it works now what didn't work before .. the digest was correctly calculated and i emerge the package now .. damn i don't understand that ...

----------

## StifflerStealth

Can you paste the contents of your new digest and manifest file here? I want to compare the numbers to mine. :S Maybe there is a something with the portage version I use?

Thanks

----------

## mana

of course  :Smile: 

MD5 b627433904cd6eed38b14524d3b45cbd freenx-0.5.0-test-2006-03-11-7.tar.gz 50703

content of Manifest shows the answer as i see clear now (i hope)

MD5 f26f598610cb4b43e1d931dea2f58cce Manifest.mine 776

MD5 2d73ae9975d161f3493c1d8bac288e24 Manifest.r47 2791

MD5 8b92459ec3cb0959f184eceb22e2f2e4 Manifest.r62 2791

MD5 dfb3c66aa16b74ac4f38083a81d5e605 files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.4-r1 235

MD5 9630b2316545cdb60a1a900a1db5baf8 files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.4.5.20060305 262

MD5 19bb7ae9f3a37a3e034a5dfb99de610d files/digest-nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1 81

MD5 925fd2cad3adceb556bf1de6cf866ed0 files/freenx-0.4.4-adduser-fix.patch 562

MD5 0fcfdb1adc7a94eece68cfd65a522b7f files/nxserver-freenx-0.4.4-xorg7.patch 569

MD5 2a253055c0eef647a0a8b922f321842d files/nxserver-freenx-xorg7.patch 590

MD5 77fd36d93b0a1b9f35abbe6a1c146561 metadata.xml 482

MD5 139fa534c1644914b01f437bdf83940e nxserver-freenx-0.4.4-r1.ebuild 4297

MD5 4097ce887d06d256cc43807857188878 nxserver-freenx-0.4.5.20060305.ebuild 4247

MD5 b9d0398c4fbeb6c249b248793f22bf56 nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1.ebuild 3981

there was a conflict during svn up that i did not see. And therefore the digest is different. But if so i wonder what could have created the conflict without me making changes to the files (which i didn't). Or did you put those different versions of Manifest into the repository for purpose?

Good night  :Smile: 

Mana

----------

## DreadPirate

I have the latest version of freenx installed on my server, but when trying to connect with the 1.5 client from my windows XP machine, I get the error message "Server not installed or NX access disabled". I believe I have the public key correct, as I get past the initial login prompt without any errors. The full text of the detailed error log is below:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 1288

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.75 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: wes

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: gentoo user: xxxx

NX> 105 listsession --user="xxxx" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1280x1024x32+render" --type="unix-gnome"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'xxxx' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: xxxx

NX> 105 startsession --session="test" --type="unix-gnome" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --link="lan" --kbtype="pc102/en_US" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="never" --geometry="1280x960" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1280x960x32+render" 

Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).

Killed by signal 15.
```

Any ideas on this error would be appreciated!

----------

## baaann

 *Quote:*   

> I have the latest version of freenx installed on my server, but when trying to connect with the 1.5 client from my windows XP machine, I get the error message "Server not installed or NX access disabled". I believe I have the public key correct, as I get past the initial login prompt without any errors. The full text of the detailed error log is below: 
> 
> 

 

Do you have the latest Windows client from Nomachine? Can you connect via localhost using the client on the server? IIRC I had a similar issue, which was solved by installing the latest client.

Barrie

----------

## DreadPirate

Baaann,

I downloaded the latest version of the NX client from the nomachine website yesterday. How would I go about testing using the client on the server? This server is headless and sitting in a corner of my apartment - I don't have a keyboard or monitor connected to it currently. I can however remote into the server through SSH without any problem at all using password authentication.

----------

## StifflerStealth

When you installed freenx on the server, did you do:

nxserver --adduser {your user name}

baaann was asking if you installed the latest nxclient on your Windows machine to connet to the server with.  :Wink: 

@Mana: Thanks for posting that. I don't know why it's different for you. Maybe removing the nxserver-freenx directory and doing a checkout will produce different results? I am lost on this.

----------

## mana

i'll try a new checkout when the next version is available  :Smile:  thanks

best regards

----------

## DreadPirate

StifflerStealth,

Yes I did. I did both that and nxserver --passwd <username> as well.

----------

## StifflerStealth

@DreadPirate Okay, I am stumped by that one. I will look into it.  :Smile: 

@Mana: There may not be many revision bumps. I think the next revision will be in portage.  :Wink:  They might work then. *hopes*

Cheers.

----------

## mana

great stuff!  :Smile:  .. 

By the way: Tell me, weren't there rumours about a NX://-Wrapper in KDE, a deep integration of the client capabilities ... ? The NX-Client as Login option in KDM that would also be great if you don't want to start a whole desktop .. to just mention one Idea ..  :Smile: 

have a nice rest of the weekend

Mana

----------

## GrimSage

when doing a emerge -puD world I get the following error....

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ../usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1188: /usr/portage/eclass/debian.eclass: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1432:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/net-misc/nxclient/nxclient-1.5.0-r4.ebuild'

  nxclient-1.5.0-r4.ebuild, line 5:   Called inherit 'rpm' 'debian'

  ebuild.sh, line 1189:   Called die

!!! died sourcing /usr/portage/eclass/debian.eclass in inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4 ebuild. (1)

```

i have tried to do a svn up but it does not fix the issue.  says I have the current build.  So I tried deleteing the directory and trying again with an new checkout and it gives me the same message.

----------

## baaann

I had this problem, StifflerStealth answered it on page 20

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PostPosted: Sun Apr 16, 2006 11:40 pm    Post subject: Reply with quote   
> 
>   You need to do two commands now.  I updated the howto on how to do this here: 
> ...

 

Barrie

----------

## GrimSage

that worked.  Thank you.

----------

## JoKo

I'm trying to install FreeNX  in Xorg 7.0 at amd64 arch.

Emerging completed just fine, "nxsetup --install --setup-nomachine-key --clean --purge" gave some warnings duting testing:

```
----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find nxdesktop in /usr/NX/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find nxviewer in /usr/NX/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "CUPS_ETC=/etc/cups/"

         Users will not be able to enable printing.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_KDE=startkde"

         Users will not be able to request a KDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=gnome-session"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBMOUNT=smbmount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBUMOUNT=smbumount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_CUPSD=/usr/sbin/cupsd"

         Users will not be able to enable printing.

/usr/NX/bin/nxloadconfig: line 499: [: missing `]'

  Warnings occured during config check.

  To enable these features please correct the configuration file.

<---- done

----> Testing your nxserver connection ...

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 quit

Quit

<--- done

Ok, nxserver is ready.

/usr/NX/bin/nxsetup: line 437: echo: write error: Interrupted system call
```

but as you see, it says nxserver is ready...

After that, I've tried nxclient to see if I can connect to the local NX server. Authentication went OK, but I couldn't connect. Here's the log of nxclient:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 29164

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.0.2 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: joko

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: optimus user: joko

NX> 105 listsession --user="joko" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1920x1200x24+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'joko' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: joko

NX> 105 startsession --session="Optimus" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --link="lan" --kbtype="pc101/us" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="never" --geometry="1024x768+448+192" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1024x768x24+render" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: optimus-1000-4A73E9AB76B85B4C90E8F2374CD81157

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 854c149fdcc7eb40e8462a55b6a17ebc

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 854c149fdcc7eb40e8462a55b6a17ebc

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1077: 29324 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

NX> 105 NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 280 Ignoring EOF on the monitored channel

NX> 280 Ignoring CLOSE on the monitored channel

bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

Can't open /usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{4A73E9AB76B85B4C90E8F2374CD81157}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{4A73E9AB76B85B4C90E8F2374CD81157}': No such file or directory

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1001 Bye.

NX> 285 Identified internal connection

NX> 285 Using default mode encrypted

NX> 285 Identified options: nx,options=/home/joko/.nx/S-optimus-1000-4A73E9AB76B85B4C90E8F2374CD81157/options:1000

NX> 285 Switching descriptors: 4 and: 5 to: 9

NX> 287 Redirected I/O to channel descriptors

Killed by signal 15.
```

It seems to be nxagent is the problem, so I've checked nxagent... Although objdump confirms it's a 32-bit binary, it seems to have dependencies problems:

```
~ # ldd /usr/NX/bin/nxagent

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libXext.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xf7f2d000)

        libX11.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xf7e62000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib32/tls/libm.so.6 (0xf7e3f000)

        libXpm.so.4 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libXpm.so.4 (0xf7e2f000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xf7e27000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/tls/libc.so.6 (0xf7d0f000)

        libXcompext.so.1 => not found

        libXcomp.so.1 => not found

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf7d0a000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7f5a000)

```

Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance...

----------

## MHenry676

After some many times of trying I can not get past this. I just came from nxserver-freenx 0.2.8 to the latest 0.5.0 and now that I'm getting in and authenticating, i get this:

```

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: user

NX> 102 Password:

NX> 103 Welcome to: MASTER user: user

NX> 105 listsession --user="user" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1024x768x16+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'user' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: user

NX> 105 startsession --session="MASTER" --type="unix-kde" --cache="32M" --images="128M" --link="modem" --render="1" --kbtype="pc102/en_US" --nodelay="1" --imagecompressionlevel="-1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="never" --imagecompressionmethod="2" --geometry="1024x768" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1024x768x16+render"

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/known_hosts).

NX> 105 NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 700 Session id: MASTER-1000-5D97E03FA9581872C08965060BC994F1

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: ca1c0350264b76a22dfaeb42a1163037

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: ca1c0350264b76a22dfaeb42a1163037

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1077: 31033 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

Can't open /usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{5D97E03FA9581872C08965060BC994F1}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{5D97E03FA9581872C08965060BC994F1}': No such file or directory

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

Killed by signal 15.

```

This is from the windows client. Where are the logs on the server side?

EDIT: Yeah, I did this at 3 in the morning, not looking at the above post. Seems to be the same problem, but I'm x86 arch.

----------

## MHenry676

Also, my vnc (via realvnc server) is not working right. I get in, but only get the X mouse cursor. Doesn't seem that KDE is loading now. This a side-effect? Is this because of the nxvnc? It was working fine with both nxserver and vnc, before I moved up to doing the subversion thing.

----------

## cgmd

Strange error from emerge -puDN world today:

```
# emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0 (masked by: package.mask)

# Stuart Herbert <stuart@gentoo.org> (30 Apr 2006)

# Masked for testing; will unmask soon

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/nxserver-freenx

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

If I try to mask net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4 in /etc/portage/package.mask and re-run emerge -puDN world, I then get:

```
# emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 (is blocking net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.7.3]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0-r2 [1.5.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0-r2 [1.5.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 [1.5.0-r5]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0-r2 [1.5.0]

```

Anyone else experiencing this problem? Or... Better, yet, know of a fix for this?

Thanks...

----------

## MHenry676

Ok, found the culprit. As posted by StifflerStealth

PostPosted: Sat Mar 25, 2006 11:31 pm    Post subject: 	Reply with quote

 *Quote:*   

> Why is it looking in /usr/lib ? It should be looking in /usr/NX/lib. :S Maybe this has to do with taking LDPATH=/usr/NX/lib out of the 50nxpaths file. -_-'
> 
> Can you edit the file /etc/env.d/50nxpaths and make it so it looks like this:
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

Works great!

Mine actually looks like this now.

```

PATH=/usr/NX/bin

ROOTPATH=/usr/NX/bin

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/NX

SEARCH_DIRS_MASK=/usr/NX

LDPATH=/usr/NX/lib

```

Previously, mine didn't have the LDPATH as that was the only change.

Still having issues with my VNC, but that might be unrelated seeing how I did unmerge everything about nx, and it did not work then. I noticed that there is an nxvnc, where can I find more on that, as well as nxdesktop (rdp?)

One question, do programs continue to run? If I start downloading, or do a backup process, and get disconnected, does it stop?

----------

## brot

Hi  :Smile: 

I have the following problem...

 *Quote:*   

> NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0
> 
> Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.
> 
> See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.
> ...

 

I get this when connecting to my machine, disabling zlib doesnt help, and i did enable the 1.5 backend option. If it helps, i have tried to connect from my windows machine and from my linux box to this server... Any ideas ??

Thanks in advance. brot.

----------

## LoRz

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> Strange error from emerge -puDN world today:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -puDN world
> 
> ...

 

I've got similar one when upgrading from r5 to r8. Solved uninstalling nx-x11-r5 first then smoothly emerged with latest.

But after all there is still problem with libraries when starting nxagent.

----------

## jure1873

I've got it working!  :Smile: 

The lastest nx-x11-bin works for me, I just needed to unmask it and delete the old configuration that was not working.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> Strange error from emerge -puDN world today:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -puDN world
> 
> ...

  unmask nxesd and unmerge nx-z11.  :Smile:  You cannot have previous versions of nx-x11 installed do the numerous changes made to it. To prevent any corruption, you need to unmerge nx-x11 and then do your update world. That will pull in nx-x11 again.  :Smile: 

EDIT: The lines that should be in /etc/portage/package.unmask to use freenx:

~net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0

~net-misc/nx-x11-bin-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxserver-freenx-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0

Cheers

----------

## cgmd

```
 unmask nxesd and unmerge nx-z11. :) You cannot have previous versions of nx-x11 installed do the numerous changes made to it. To prevent any corruption, you need to unmerge nx-x11 and then do your update world. That will pull in nx-x11 again. :)

EDIT: The lines that should be in /etc/portage/package.unmask to use freenx:

~net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0

~net-misc/nx-x11-bin-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxserver-freenx-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0 
```

Excellent advice... That works perfectly!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks, once again, for keeping me on track.   :Smile: 

----------

## baaann

I seem to have a slightly different problem

```

sempron2600 eclass # emerge -puD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxclient (is blocking net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.7.3]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0 [0.5.0.20060311-r1]

```

Portage wants to downgrade nxserver-freenx.

My /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

dev-cpp/gtkmm ~x86

app-office/openoffice ~x86

dev-perl/DBD-mysql ~x86

games-fps/cube ~x86

dev-java/java-config ~x86

x11-libs/gtk+ ~x86

dev-libs/glib ~x86

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

x11-libs/pango ~x86

dev-cpp/glibmm ~x86

app-misc/vxretail ~x86

app-misc/plusd ~x86

app-misc/bhpos_serverlibs ~x86

app-misc/bhpos_mfposengine ~x86

app-misc/bhpos_mflibs ~x86

app-misc/bhpos_hwlib ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-Calendar ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-Date ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-PEAR ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-Archive_Tar ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-Console_Getopt ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-XML_RPC ~x86

dev-php/php ~x86

dev-lang/php ~x86

app-admin/php-toolkit ~x86

dev-php/PEAR-Cache_Lite ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~x86

net-misc/nx-x11 ~x86

net-misc/nxclient ~x86

net-misc/nxcomp ~x86

net-misc/nxproxy ~x86

net-misc/nxssh ~x86

net-misc/nxesd ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-business ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-enterprise ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-personal ~x86

app-emulation/kqemu ~x86

sys-devel/gcc ~x86

net-p2p/ktorrent ~x86

net-im/ekiga ~x86

dev-libs/pwlib ~x86

net-libs/opal ~x86

app-text/hunspell ~x86

media-video/vlc ~x86

dev-libs/libebml ~x86

net-misc/nx-x11 ~x86

net-misc/nxclient ~x86

net-misc/nxcomp ~x86

net-misc/nxproxy ~x86

net-misc/nxssh ~x86

net-misc/nxesd ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-business ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-enterprise ~x86

net-misc/nxserver-personal ~x86

app-emulation/kqemu ~x86

sys-devel/gcc ~x86

net-p2p/ktorrent ~x86

net-im/ekiga ~x86

dev-libs/pwlib ~x86

net-libs/opal ~x86

app-text/hunspell ~x86

media-video/vlc ~x86

dev-libs/libebml ~x86

dev-python/pydot ~x86

app-office/tinyerp-server ~x86

app-office/tinyerp-client ~x86

net-print/bjfilter ~x86

sys-apps/slocate ~x86

```

My /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

~net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxserver-freenx-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0

>=net-im/ekiga-1.99

~net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxserver-business-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxserver-enterprise-1.5.0

~net-misc/nxserver-personal-1.5.0

```

Any ideas how to stop emerge update world, downgrading nxserver-freenx?

----------

## StifflerStealth

The only thing that I can think of is add =net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0 to package.mask and change the line in package.unmask to >=net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.

EDIT: Now that the ebuilds are in portage, you can delete the overlays.  :Smile:  Maybe that will help too.

----------

## baaann

OK solved it! I had thought it had to be a problem with my setup, didn't realise it was staring me in the face   :Rolling Eyes: 

My /etc/portage/package.unmask contains "net-misc/nxserver-freenx-1.5.0" instead of "net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0"   :Embarassed:   In my defence, the former is listed in the SVN howto. Did you change the version number when submiting to portage? I haven't had this problem previously  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that the ebuilds are in portage, you can delete the overlays.  Maybe that will help too.
> 
> 

 

Does this mean portage will keep up with all your wonderful improvements?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mlaccetti

I seem to be having the same problem that MHenry676 was having.  My client always dies with the following:

```
NX> 105 /usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1077:  5579 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

Can't open /usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{C83B6FF5431A410269CE7B3BAD2D6A25}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/usr/NX/var/db/running/sessionId{C83B6FF5431A410269CE7B3BAD2D6A25}': No such file or directory

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1001 Bye.

Killed by signal 15.
```

I have removed everything, and started from scratch, just in case it was a configuration issue, but doesn't seem to be.  I'm at a loss.  Any ideas?

----------

## baaann

 *mlaccetti wrote:*   

> I seem to be having the same problem that MHenry676 was having.
> 
> 

 

You didn't say whether you tried his solution?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, found the culprit. As posted by StifflerStealth 
> 
> PostPosted: Sat Mar 25, 2006 11:31 pm Post subject: Reply with quote 
> ...

 

----------

## mlaccetti

Sorry, my apologies.  Yes, I've tried the "fix."  I'm not sure why that would fix it, since my problem isn't related to libraries, but a seeming inability to create a file in the proper place.  Any other ideas?  I'm using the NM client, I have the enable 1.5 stuff in node.conf...  Seems to work for everybody else!

----------

## StifflerStealth

Just to note, for future reference, I added code in the new freenx ebuilds to auto-enable certain things:

 *Quote:*   

> 	# Change the defaults in nxloadconfig to meet the users needs.
> 
> 	if has_version "~net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0" || has_version "~net-misc/nx-x11-bin-1.5.0" ; then
> 
> 		einfo "Enabling the NX 1.5.0 backend support."
> ...

  This was taken from the ebuild.  :Smile: , so you don't need to manually enable the 1.5 backend anymore. ^^

@Baaann: No, I didn't change the version number, and I will look at the howto. I might have gotten carried away with the 1.5.0 version number when I wrote that up.   :Embarassed: 

Adding the LDFLAGS line to 5onxpaths is not always the case. That line use to be in the files, but it tends to break things and is not really needed, like I don't have it in my 50nxpaths file and NX works. We had to remove that line because it really does break some systems, so it was safer to remove it. If in the future, more people need it than not, we can always add it back in, though it breaks portage, and that's not good. People have asked why it's not in there, and that's why.  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## mlaccetti

Hrm.  Turns out it WAS the LDPATH bit.  nxagent was choking on not finding one of the necessary libraries.  Fixed it, did the etc-update, and it all works.

I feel really smrt...

----------

## baaann

StifflerStealth, could this bug be relevent here

https://developer.berlios.de/bugs/?func=detailbug&bug_id=7148&group_id=2978

I googled and found it via the posts by Alexander Skwar here

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2006-April/thread.html#3382

and

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2006-April/thread.html#3392

I haven't yet upgraded to the latest revision, so it may not apply, but my nxloadconfig matches the bug. Maybe LDPATH entry allows nxserver to bypass this?

Probably way off mark, but thought I'd mention it.  :Smile: 

----------

## MHenry676

Well I had a problem and I have fixed it (for now). 

I generated my own keys because I wanted sskkeygen -b 2048 -t dsa. For ssh, I want a paraphrase. In the end I found that the nxkeygen is just a script that passes through sshkeygen. So adding nkkeygen -b 2048 will give you 'ssh-keygen -b 2048 -t dsa' because '-t dsa' is in the script (right?). But I generated my own keys. I have my ssh with paraphrase and my nx without (because it no likey). I was under the impression that the keys located at /usr/NX/home/.ssh were the same as the users. I was wrong. Are these keys just for the nx user. I was actually taking the keys in /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh and using them for the users. Then found out that the nxserver --adduser was actually putting in a different key.

The keys that goto the users are in /usr/NX/etc and use users.id_dsa and users.id_dsa.pub. The should also be set as the permissions are below...

```

ls -al /usr/NX/etc

total 48

drwxr-xr-x  2 nx   root   240 May  4 01:59 .

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   216 May  3 18:05 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 14598 May  4 00:36 node.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 14601 May  3 18:05 node.conf.sample

-rw-------  1 nx   root    49 May  4 01:44 passwords

-rw-------  1 nx   root    18 May  4 01:44 passwords.orig

-rw-------  1 nx   root  1196 May  4 01:30 users.id_dsa

-rw-------  1 nx   root  1112 May  4 01:34 users.id_dsa.pub

```

Usefull if you want to use ssh-keygen and do it your way. (Just no paraphrase, the nx passwd db takes care of that)

Also note the permissions on the node.conf as this is important as well. I figured out these after several attemps to connect and checking the errors about the permissions.

also for reference

```

ls -al /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/

total 16

drwx------  2 nx root  192 May  4 01:44 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 nx root   72 May  3 18:05 ..

-rw-------  1 nx root 1112 May  4 01:24 authorized_keys

-rw-------  1 nx root 1196 May  4 01:25 client.id_dsa.key

-rw-r--r--  1 nx nx    391 May  4 01:44 known_hosts

-rw-------  1 nx root 1112 May  4 01:25 server.id_dsa.pub.key

```

On this machine, I currently have the 'client.id_dsa.key' = 'users.id_dsa' and the 'server.id_dsa.pub.key' = 'users.id_dsa.pub' 

This is most likely bad seeing that I can use the key from a client and ssh into the box as the user 'nx' without passwd or paraphrase. (So I guess I found a potentioal security hole) Not sure what I can do there, but any other entry is bad.

I do have a question on the keys. I do understand that the 'users' keys are for the users. What about the keys in /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh? Are they for internal use by the 'nx' user only? Do they need to be in the users authorized_keys? 

Anything wrong about my findings? I can successfully log in under both ssh (with paraphrase) and nx having both keys in the users .ssh/authorized keys.

----------

## evank

I'm trying to connect to a freenx server i just emerged on my gentoo server with the windows client, and I've tried (i think) everything in this thread but with no luck.  these are the steps ive taken so far:

i've emerged nxserver-freenx-0.5.0 (with the 'commercial' USE flag)

edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config to contain these two lines

```
AuthorizedKeysFile   .ssh/authorized_keys

PubkeyAuthentication   yes
```

edited /usr/NX/bin/nxloadconfig (loaded by nxserver) to use authorized_keys

```
# the name of the authorized keys file for ssh

SSH_AUTHORIZED_KEYS="authorized_keys"
```

edited /usr/NX/etc/node.conf to enable the 1.5.0 client (among other things

```
ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="0"

ENABLE_SSH_AUTHENTICATION="1"

SSHD_PORT=22

NX_LOG_LEVEL=4

NX_LOG_SECURE=1

NX_LOGFILE=/var/log/nxserver.log
```

generated the keys

```
rm -rf /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/*

nxkeygen

cp -p /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/server.id_dsa.pub.key /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys  

cp -p /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/client.id_dsa.key /home/evan/

nxserver --adduser evan

nxserver --passwd evan

/etc/init.d/sshd restart
```

then i sftp'd into the server, downloaded client.id_dsa.key, imported it into the windows client (1.5.0.138), and when I connect i get "Server not installed or NX access disabled", with this under details:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2140

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: XX.XX.XX.XX on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

so i checked the permissions of all the key files, which seem fine to me:

```
# ls -al /usr/NX/etc

total 56

drwxr-xr-x 2 nx   root  4096 May 11 08:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root  4096 May 11 06:07 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14525 May 11 08:26 node.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 nx   root 14534 May 11 06:07 node.conf.sample

-rw------- 1 nx   root    38 May 11 07:51 passwords

-rw------- 1 nx   root     7 May 11 07:51 passwords.orig

-rw------- 1 nx   root   668 May 11 06:07 users.id_dsa

-rw------- 1 nx   root   601 May 11 06:07 users.id_dsa.pub

# ls -al /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/

total 20

drwx------ 2 nx root 4096 May 11 08:27 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 nx root 4096 May 11 04:08 ..

-rw------- 1 nx root  601 May 11 06:20 authorized_keys

-rw------- 1 nx root  672 May 11 06:20 client.id_dsa.key

-rw------- 1 nx root  601 May 11 06:20 server.id_dsa.pub.key

# ls -al /var/log/nxserver.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 nx root 1 May 11 08:26 /var/log/nxserver.log
```

additionally, after trying to connect (both with AND without SSL encryption), my logfile /var/log/nxserver.log remains empty, even though logging is enabled in node.conf...am i missing something obvious?  if so, i apologize, but please help  :Sad: 

----------

## pelckyboy

Hello,

Thanks to this thread I was able to install FreeNX under Gentoo. I've been using it for several weeks now and I LOVE it ! The only annoyance I have is when I have to share files between my client and server. Thusfar I resolved the issue by transferring files using SFTP : not very user friendly...

I already noticed that there was this 'file and printer sharing' feature in FreeNX and today I decided to test it. After reading through some documentation, I understand that you can map a client directory to a remote server directory using Samba. (eg C:\share -> /home/my_user/share) However I would like share the entire home directory on my remote system with a local mounted drive, so /home/my_user -> D:\.

Is this possible with FreeNX ? I read some posts mentioning a fish file sharing protocol, could this be of any help ?

How are you guys elegantly sharing files between Windows and Linux ?

Thanks,

Kristof

----------

## GrimSage

There have not been any updates in a while on here, ad I was wondering, what is newer what is in portage or what is in the svn server?

----------

## evank

 *GrimSage wrote:*   

> There have not been any updates in a while on here, ad I was wondering, what is newer what is in portage or what is in the svn server?

 

i'm wondering this myself.  the newest versions in portage are 0.5.0.20060311-r1, 0.5.0 (hard masked) and 0.4.4-r1...and i cant get 0.5.x to work, so going to try 0.4.4.

also, are the freenx site or project page still used?  cause they look like theyve been forgotten...

----------

## StifflerStealth

0.5.0.20060311-r1 is the newest version.  :Smile:  0.5.0 is a very old beta. It should be removed until 0.5.0 is final. Portage is in sync with the svn. I hope this clears up any confussions.

Cheers.

----------

## evank

ok, im trying to set up freenx (again), this time using the latest portage release, 0.5.0.20060311-r1 (thanks for clarification stiffler), and i was following pincushion's tutorial.  in V.4, he says to ssh into the server as 'nx'.  odd thing though, when I do, it prompts me for a password:

```
# ssh nx@127.0.0.1

Password:
```

this is odd because the nx account doesnt have a password...could all my current and previous problems with getting freenx to work stem from a misconfiguration in sshd?

----------

## StifflerStealth

I am too tired to read that whole tutorial (long day at work -_-), but if you want to use a default ssh key with NX, all you need to do is the following to set it up:

1) emerge freenx

2) nxserver --adduser <your username>

3) Go to a different computer and launch the NX client and enjoy.  :Smile: 

That's it. THe ebuilds do most everything for you by default.  :Razz:  No configs to edit, no ssh keys to gen (unless you don't want to use the default), and starts the nxserver automatially. ^^

Hope this helps.

----------

## evank

the way freenx works, as i understand, is it ssh's in as the user nx, then goes about authenticating the remote client and setting up a session, right?  so when I get this error:

http://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nxissue3ja.gif

im thinking its because the user nx is being rejected by the sshd before freenx can even be started on the server.  my sshd_config:

```
AddressFamily any

AllowGroups ssh

AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys

PasswordAuthentication yes

PermitEmptyPasswords no

PrintLastLog yes

Protocol 2,1

PubkeyAuthentication yes

X11DisplayOffset 10

X11Forwarding no

X11UseLocalhost yes

UsePAM yes
```

(note: im using AllowGroups so only users in the ssh group can have ssh access. ive already added nx to this group)

and my nx entries in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow:

```
nx:x:101:101:added by portage for nxserver-freenx:/usr/NX/home/nx:/usr/NX/bin/nxserver

nx:!:13278:0:99999:7:::
```

perhaps im missing something vitally important to allowing freenx to run?

(and i really appreciate the help, btw)

----------

## StifflerStealth

I have seen that error before. I think it has come up in this thread so the solution might be a page or two or three or four back. I forget what was needed to be done, but the steps I listed are really the only steps that need to be taken. You do not need to modify SSH settings or anything, so you can keep them secure and default. The only thing I know is that you need to do nxserve --adduser <your_username>. That sets up the ssh stuff automaically. Like I said, I think the answer might be back a few pages. I am in the middle of redoing my computer from stage one.  :Razz:  I am having sooo much fun with circular dependencies. -_- I am slowly getting through them, so I cannot check the NX stuff at this moment, since this is Windows. <_< I want my Linux machine back.

Cheers.

----------

## darcon

When I try to connect using nxclient-1.5.0-r4 it gets stuck on "Negotiating link parameters" for awhile until "Connection timeout". The detail button is greyed out so I can't even see the log. I think it's just a gentoo client issue since I can connect and nx works great on my fedora and windows partions.

Edit: I tried remerging some of the packages and I can't compile nxssh anymore, this bug is back   :Sad: 

----------

## evank

well, i unemerged everything having to do with nx, removed the nx user, and re-emerged nxserver again.  i added a user:

```
nxserver --adduser evan
```

But I'm still getting the same errors as before.  I ensured nx owns all the appropriate files, and even restarted the nxserver:

```
nxserver --restart
```

still, when i try to connect, it says "Server not installed or nx access disabled", and seems to be failing public key authorization...the problems others were having with this same error seemed to do with permissions, but ive done everything that resolved their problems.  im stumped  :Sad: 

----------

## QkEterror

Can someone help me with this one?

When I try to merge nx-x11 emerge exits with this error:

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/lib/X11'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/NX/lib/libXcomp.so', needed by `depend'.                   

Stop.
```

I allready had freenx installed, but I wanted to upgrade to the newest version because I had problems resuming sessions. 

TNX

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *QkEterror wrote:*   

> Can someone help me with this one?
> 
> When I try to merge nx-x11 emerge exits with this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

  It's trying to make nxcomp, but in the newest release, I removed it from the build completely. I thought I patched everything right to make it compile. :S Can you check and see if the patches that refer to nxcomp being removed are actually patching?

----------

## QkEterror

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

>  *QkEterror wrote:*   Can someone help me with this one?
> 
> When I try to merge nx-x11 emerge exits with this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Is the last one the patch you refer to? It seems to be applied fine. Have you got other possible solutions? By the way restecp for the work you are doing on the gentoo freenx and in this thread!

```

 * Applying nx-x11-windows-linux-resume.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying nx-x11-1.5.0-plastik-render-fix.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying nx-x11-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying nx-x11-1.5.0-xorg7-font-fix.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying nxcompext-1.5.0-nxcomp-fix.patch ...                          [ ok ]
```

----------

## thomasvk

The HOWTO at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server is a total mess... the structure is bad it has open questions in the artcile (should be in the discussion imho) and from a novice user point of view it's terrible to understand! I have no idea how to get freenx working and that wiki entry only confuses me more. Can someone who knows about this stuff please clean it up so that it becomes a little bit better to understand?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *QkEterror wrote:*   

> Is the last one the patch you refer to? It seems to be applied fine. Have you got other possible solutions? By the way restecp for the work you are doing on the gentoo freenx and in this thread!
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Applying nx-x11-windows-linux-resume.patch ...                         [ ok ]
> ...

  Hmm... okay. I have no clue then. :S I It worked perfectly in all the tests. Maybe something got missed. I will check over the ebuilds and try to re-emerge them with the portage ones. But, what is your set up? What use flags?

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> The HOWTO at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server is a total mess... the structure is bad it has open questions in the artcile (should be in the discussion imho) and from a novice user point of view it's terrible to understand! I have no idea how to get freenx working and that wiki entry only confuses me more. Can someone who knows about this stuff please clean it up so that it becomes a little bit better to understand?

  I agree. It could be fixed up a bit. The Wiki really isn't needed anymore, really. To get it to run, you just emerge it, nxserver --adduser {Your user}, then connect in to it. The ebuilds set everything up for you.  :Smile:  If you want to use a different ssh key, then it gets a little tricky.

----------

## QkEterror

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Hmm... okay. I have no clue then. :S I It worked perfectly in all the tests. Maybe something got missed. I will check over the ebuilds and try to re-emerge them with the portage ones. But, what is your set up? What use flags?

 

It's installed. I believe it had something to do with old files. Unmerged all old files and now it works. Now I just have the same problem as evank so there's progress   :Smile: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

NX 2.0.0 is out so I am reading up on how to do ebuilds for it.  :Smile:  I honestly don't know if this will solve any issues or not. Worth a try though. I don't know what can be causing that error. :S Seems rather odd to me.

----------

## rpmohn

I tried syncing the overlay using layman and then manually and I get this error:

```
# svn co http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc

svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc'

svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc': 405 Method Not Allowed (http://svn.gnqs.org)
```

Has the overlay moved? I can browse it on http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-nx-overlay/browser/testing/net-misc, but I can't get the overlay.

Thanks! -RPM

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *rpmohn wrote:*   

> I tried syncing the overlay using layman and then manually and I get this error:
> 
> ```
> # svn co http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gentoo-nx-overlay/testing/net-misc
> 
> ...

  The overlay has not moved. I think Stuart disabled download support there because everything is moving to the Gentoo Overlay project, well, was moving. I think that is on hold for a bit to sort out some issues. You may use all the files in portage. Portage is now in sync with what is in the overlay.  :Wink:  It is recommended that you just delete the overlay and use the portage files now.  :Smile: 

Side Note: I am waiting back from NoMachine on some very important questions about NX 2.0.0. I hope all the questions can be answered because it will make the ebuilds very simple for NX 2.0.0.

Cheers.

----------

## leon_73

I've tried to follow the instructions on the first part of the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server guide.

everything seems to be ok, but when I try to connect from the remote machine, I get the following error message:

```

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 324

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: X.X.X.X on port: 22

Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address 'X.X.X.X' to the list of known hosts.

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: jill

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: aperta-mente user: jill

NX> 105 listsession --user="jill" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1920x1200x32+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'jill' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: jill

NX> 105 startsession --session="vecchio dell" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --link="lan" --kbtype="pc102/en_US" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="800x600" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="800x600x32+render" 

Warning: Permanently added '127.0.0.1' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.

Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).

Killed by signal 15.

```

at the moment I'm running net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1.

Does anyboy know what is goning wrong?

leo

----------

## Hideki

as nx server desktop is a free software, is anyone going to build an ebuild for that?

it sounds like a good thing that you don't have to wait for freenx to catch up, although it has a limitation of only 2 users to be used and other some limitations.

----------

## Tlaloc

The latest ~x86 freenx in portage works fine for me here. 

But I also had some problems in the last update process, which I could solve by emerging net-misc/nx-x11-bin instead of net-misc/nx-x11.

And the newer version fells smoother than the previous too.

Bye, Val.

----------

## QkEterror

Freenx is working here after changing 

```
AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys
```

 to 

```
AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys2
```

 Probably a heritage from an old version. It's very slow with connecting and I can't resume after suspending a session, but at least it works. TNX StifflerStealth!

----------

## nemonet

I don't have nxagent on my system, and i'm emerging and re-emerging.

My /etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo"

USE="X -gtk mysql ssl nls png server nxclient"

LINGUAS="es"

```

And the version of server-freenx

```
XiKi ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pvt nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1  -arts +cups -esd +nxclient 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

What should i try ?

Thanks!

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *nemonet wrote:*   

> I don't have nxagent on my system, and i'm emerging and re-emerging.
> 
> What should i try ?
> 
> Thanks!

  Do you have nx-x11 or nx-x11-bin installed? By the looks of your system, you are using an amd64 processor, so you need to make sure you have nx-x11-bin installed. There are known issues with compiling nx components on AMD64.  :Sad:  This is an upstream issue and I have been following what they say on it, but there is no mention of when those issues will be resolved. If you are still having issues with nx-x11-bin, then let me know.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## nemonet

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

>  *nemonet wrote:*   I don't have nxagent on my system, and i'm emerging and re-emerging.
> 
> What should i try ?
> 
> Thanks!  Do you have nx-x11 or nx-x11-bin installed? By the looks of your system, you are using an amd64 processor, so you need to make sure you have nx-x11-bin installed. There are known issues with compiling nx components on AMD64.  This is an upstream issue and I have been following what they say on it, but there is no mention of when those issues will be resolved. If you are still having issues with nx-x11-bin, then let me know. 
> ...

 

Thanks. I unmerged nx-x11 and installed nx-x11-bin and now it's running.

----------

## mathusael

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Side Note: I am waiting back from NoMachine on some very important questions about NX 2.0.0. I hope all the questions can be answered because it will make the ebuilds very simple for NX 2.0.0.

 

Any news around this?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *nemonet wrote:*   

> Thanks. I unmerged nx-x11 and installed nx-x11-bin and now it's running.

  Good news.  :Smile:  I need to work the ebuilds so that nx-x11 does not install at all on AMD64 machines. I thought I had that right, but I see that it needs a bit of work. I will study up on that and hopefully fix that for the future.

 *mathusael wrote:*   

> Any news around this?

  No news yet, but I started work on the ebuilds for the items I have access to. They don't have downloads available for certain programs, so I can't make an ebuild and digest it for those programs. It will take me a couple days because I have work, and I need to write more patches. Also, a lot of changes have been made so the ebuilds may be completely different. I am also still debating on which way the ebuilds should go. I need to see what is needed and what can be done. Also, I need to see what is needed for the FreeNX version that has experimental support for NX 2.0.0. I have a pretty standard system, so I may be using the free server from !M. Basically, I need to look at the requirements from both FreeNX and !M servers and figure out the best course of action. And if I make certain things a requirement, then the ebuilds will be simpler and I can have fewer, but if I go by the Gentoo Philosophy and have choice, then it becomes complicated and there is a need for lots of ebuilds. I want the best of both worlds, but I want it simple for the user as well. So, it's just a matter of deep thinking and trying various things. I really do think a lot about this.  :Razz:  I really hope to get early experimental ebuilds on overlays.g.o soon. I can't say when though. This is a complicated issue because of the needs of many different programs and the way the programs are interwoven.

----------

## mathusael

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> I want the best of both worlds, but I want it simple for the user as well. So, it's just a matter of deep thinking and trying various things. I really do think a lot about this.  I really hope to get early experimental ebuilds on overlays.g.o soon. I can't say when though. This is a complicated issue because of the needs of many different programs and the way the programs are interwoven.

 

I agree and I would say that simplicity for the user is sometimes a bit of sophistication for the conceptor.

It's a huge pity that I have no experience in ebuild and so little time at hand to learn right now, because I would have gladely help you.

Anyway, if you need someone for testing, drop me a line. I'm ready to write some documentation as well.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *mathusael wrote:*   

>  *StifflerStealth wrote:*   I want the best of both worlds, but I want it simple for the user as well. So, it's just a matter of deep thinking and trying various things. I really do think a lot about this.  I really hope to get early experimental ebuilds on overlays.g.o soon. I can't say when though. This is a complicated issue because of the needs of many different programs and the way the programs are interwoven. 
> 
> I agree and I would say that simplicity for the user is sometimes a bit of sophistication for the conceptor.
> 
> It's a huge pity that I have no experience in ebuild and so little time at hand to learn right now, because I would have gladely help you.
> ...

  Thanks.  :Smile:  I may ask your help in document writting. I am a programmer and it shows in my writting skills.  :Embarassed: 

To everyone:

The working ideas thus far: Rename FreeNX ebuilds from "nxserver-freenx" to just "freenx"

Rename some files because they conflict with a file from NoMachine, like for example change "nxnode" from FreeNX to "nxnode.freenx". This is to make it easier to switch between a NoMachine server and a FreeNX server. 

Have a FreeNX ebuild that uses snapshots from the trunk of the SVN repository.

Make nxclient 2.0.0 a required dependency even for FreeNX. NOTE: This is because it is required by the new NoMachine Servers, and this makes it easier to switch from FreeNX to an actual NoMachine Server.

Have a useflag to enable the building of all the OSS components. The nxclient ebuild will either install all the precompiled binaries and libraries from NoMachine, or it will fetch all the OSS components it needs and build them. The same will hold true for the nxnode ebuild as well. There are some closed source components that cannot be built, though. This has many useful features, like getting the latest components. Also, AMD64 users would only have the choice of using the precompilled binaries because building in a 64bit environment is not allowed at all and does not work.

OR, have two separate ebuilds: nxclient and nxclient-bin, and nxnode and nxnode-bin. The idea would be the same as the above point only instead of a useflag, there would be two different ebuilds. I need to think on what is the better option for AMD64 users.

The working names of the new ebuilds will be as follow: nxclient, nxnode, freenx, nx-desktop-server. nx-small-business-server, nx-enterprise-server, and nx-advanced-server. This means that some current server names will be dropped completely with the 2.0.0 ebuilds.

Add initial ebuilds for: NX Client Desktop Edition, NX Server Manager Beta, NX Web Companion Beta, NX Builder Beta. Note: I do need to read up on these a bit more, so the ebuilds will come after all the other ebuilds and I don't know when that will be.

 These changes mainly affect NX 2.0.0, but measures will be taken to ensure compatibility with users already running freenx.  :Smile:  Feel free to voice your opinion on these ideas and say what you would like. I will listen.  :Wink:  I am still largely undecided about some ways to go, so I could use some help on that.

Well, I am looking forward to your input.

Cheers.

----------

## StifflerStealth

I just got a great idea. The reason that I wanted to have the useflag to switch between precompilled and source building of the components, was to have all that in one ebuild, like all the componets for nxclient built with the nxclient ebuild, and the same for nxnode. This would make the dependency options a lot easier in the server ebuilds. Currently, FreeNX has an "or" dependency with nx-x11 and nx-x11-bin. The default is nx-x11, hence the issue with with AMD64 users. Thus this leads to confusion with the end user. One way to avoid that is to have checks for AMD64 and 64 bit code, but it was hard to block nx-x11 with that arch in the current setup, well I couldn't get it, but then, I never had to write blocks in an ebuild for a certain processor and bit type before, so I am learning as much as I can.  :Razz:  However, it is a lot easier to do that check with just one ebuild and make sure that the supported method is used. So, with two ebuilds, one for source compiling and one for the NoMachine prebuilt files would once again have issues on 64bit systems. I would like to have clean dependencies and depend on one file, not have "or" dependencies.

The main issue with having the OSS source and the prebuilt binaries in one ebuild is that NoMachine seems to be updating their OSS files a without bumping the precompiled download build numbers as quickly, so any updates to the source components would mean that a user using the precompilled source would need to reemerge the program for nothing. This is not a good. Also, if I were to have two separate ebuilds, each ebuild would need to download the same file, for example, the nxclient RPM, because there is a component in there that is not OSS and needs to be installed either way.

I think I found away around it. Have an OSS ebuild. The main nxclient ebuild would have the useflag to switch between compiling and pre-built components. If it needs to compile, then it depends on the OSS ebuild, like: nxclient-oss. which only compiles, then it nxclient can install the non-oss part. This is the best of both worlds. A person compiling the OSS parts would still get the updates, while the person using the NoMachine RPM would not need to update for no reason, and if the RPM is updated, then all is updated accordingly.  :Smile:  Also, I have my one depend, son stead of an "or" depend on nxclient and nxclient-bin, there is now only one depend on nxclient and if needed, nxclient will depend on nxclient-oss. The same will work for nxnode as well.  :Smile: 

Now if only I can figure out a way to eliminate the hard depend on nxclient. The NoMachine servers need it from what I read. I will email NoMachine again and see what they say.  :Smile:  Then, if nxclient really isn't needed, then instead of nxclient-oss, the ebuild will be nx-base, which will be everything nxcleint has in it minus the nxclient binary. Though, I really need to double check this with NoMachine. I know FreeNX does not depend on the nxclient. So, I will see what can be done to make this as friendly as possible to both FreeNX and the NoMachine servers.

I am kinda tired right now, so I hope this made sense. To recap, the new ebuilds will be: nxclient, nxclient-oss*, nxnode, nxnode-oss, freenx, nx-desktop-server. nx-small-business-server, nx-enterprise-server, nx-advanced-server, NX Client Desktop Edition, NX Server Manager Beta, NX Web Companion Beta, NX Builder Beta.

*NOTE: Unless nxclient isn't needed, then it will be nx-base.

Cheers.

----------

## thomasvk

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

>  * wrote:*   The HOWTO at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server is a total mess... the structure is bad it has open questions in the artcile (should be in the discussion imho) and from a novice user point of view it's terrible to understand! I have no idea how to get freenx working and that wiki entry only confuses me more. Can someone who knows about this stuff please clean it up so that it becomes a little bit better to understand?  I agree. It could be fixed up a bit. The Wiki really isn't needed anymore, really. To get it to run, you just emerge it, nxserver --adduser {Your user}, then connect in to it. The ebuilds set everything up for you.  If you want to use a different ssh key, then it gets a little tricky.

 

Hi.

I threw away nxserver-freenx, did a --depclean and removed /usr/NX/ alltogether and started over with just the merge of nxserver-freens and nxserver --adduser x. Now on the Windows machine I get errors when trying to connect. In the past (before I switched to Xorg 7 and uninstalled freenx for a while) I could just connect with username/password and it was all done (set-up was fairly easy also because I can't remember how I did it; if it was complicated I would have rememberd). Anyways, this is the output I get on Windows:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2732

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: a.b.c.d on port: [sshport]

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

Well I guess two things go wrong here. The use of publickey and the user nx. I would suspect I would just need to log in as a normal user with username but I'm not sure about all this. I also don't know how to configure it... can someone point me in the right direction please?  :Smile: Last edited by thomasvk on Mon Apr 07, 2014 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StifflerStealth

You used an actual user that exists on your Linux machine, right?

Also, there are missing symlink with xorg7. I had a patch to fix it all, but I guess I missed a few things. My tests with the patch were with a complete fresh install of Gentoo with xorg7. There are some left-overs from removing xorg6.8 and switching to xorg7. I think these left-overs might be what is causing NX to error out.  :Sad:  I know that the patch has worked well for me.

Several fixes that have been known to work:

If you are using an amd64 processor then using nx-x11-bin works and nx-x11 does not work.

Some symlinks that have been known to fix issues:

ln -s /usr/share/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts 

ln -s /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb 

ln -s /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb.txt

You may wish to check and see if those links already exist. and if they are two separate folders, then move all the contents into one and symlink it.  :Smile: 

I hope these solutions help your problem.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

EDIT: Are you using a custom SSH key?

----------

## thomasvk

I don't want to sound rude but I don't think the potential missing symlinks have any relation to the error message I posted. I have no idea if I have custom SSH keys. Is it useful if I most my SSH config or is that a security risk?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> I don't want to sound rude but I don't think the potential missing symlinks have any relation to the error message I posted. I have no idea if I have custom SSH keys. Is it useful if I most my SSH config or is that a security risk?

  It's not too much of a security risk, and I don't think it's an issue with that config unless you changed a lot of settings. And no you don't seem rude. You are just frustrated cause this isn't working, when it should just work out of the box. The instructions I posted earlier are ones that should make it work. And the fact that it is not working is very confusing to me. I must admit that issue does have me stumped and I am thinking back to all the solutions in the past to see if any of them are helpful. I want to be more helpful, but I am just running out of ideas. I do know for sure that I have seen this error before. I have received it once before as well. I just can't for the life of me remember what it is. I have been working all morning on NX 2.0.0 ebuilds and also looking at the 1.5.0 series to fix issues with them as well.

The only other thing I can suggest is using the final version of FreeNX 0.5.0. The ebuild in portage is not the right ebuild for it. You can manually copy over the files to the correct directory and you have the final version. You may DL it from here:

http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2978&release_id=10441

Though, honestly, I have no idea if it will fix your issue or not. I am also currently writing an ebuild for it now as well. *sigh* It's been a busy morning. <_< I need to go clear my head and get back to work on this. I am working really hard to get ebuilds out this weekend.  :Smile:  They will be experimental and may contain errors, but they will be in overlays.g.o when I get them done. Then it's party time. Then it's bug fixing time.  :Razz: 

I will say that there will be a new thread soon, since this one is getting really large and hard to follow. I will also have it so that there is a support thread and a howto thread to keep support and howto separate.

Well, my mind feels like it will explode now, so an hour's break should do good.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## arkepp

If I use NX as a proxy:

```
Windows client (2.0.x) <- Gentoo with nxerver-freenx 0.5.0.20060311-r1, nx 1.5.0 -> Win 2003 TS
```

The login screen on the Win 2003 TS, or any XP machine on the internal network, shows "EN" on the login-prompt. The keyboard is pretty much hardcoded to US English, even though I have a norwegian keyboard and I have set the client use "Norwegian" as the layout. The server / workstation I am trying to log into doesn't even have an english keyboard layout available unless you login with the NX client.

I looked at the log files and noticed:

```
NX> 105 startsession  --link="wan" --backingstore="when_requested" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --media="0" --session="manes@vpn" --type="windows" --agent_server="manes.smallworld.no" --geometry="1280x1024" 

--kbload="--kbload=pc102/no" --kbtype="pc102/no" --keybd="1" --screeninfo="1280x1024x32+render"

&link=wan&backingstore=when_requested&nodelay=1&encryption=1&cache=8M&images=32M&media=0&session=manes@vpn\

&type=windows&agent_server=manes.smallworld.no&geometry=1280x1024&kbload=&kbload=pc102/no&kbtype=pc102/no&keybd=1\

&screeninfo=1280x1024x32+render&clientproto=1.5.0&user=username&userip=A.B.C.D\

&uniqueid=A8AD6859FE440ED098B323B76F35B3A4&display=1000&host=127.0.0.1

```

It seems to me that kbload is getting clobbered somewhere. The only file where I could find it was nxnode, and I tried editing it (not shown), but could not get rid of the extra --kbload. The second line looks better, but perhaps the first kbload overrides  the second.

Any ideas? 

I've looked around on the FreeNX and NoMachine websites. EDIT: I also tried 0.5.0 final, edited nxloadconfig like the patch, but it complains about missing session files in /usr/NX/var/db/running AND exhibits the same parsing problem with regards to kbload, so I think it's only a step back. Couldn't find installation files for old clients, else I'd try that.

ps. This is on an AMD64 platform and I was forced to use nx-x11-bin because I have been getting 

```

.......

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8/work/nx-X11/include/bitmaps'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.

......

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  nx-x11-1.5.0-r8.ebuild, line 66:   Called die
```

for as long as I can remember (similar to this bug) , but the application seems to work fine with nx-x11-bin anyway.

ps.ps. sorry about the long postLast edited by arkepp on Sun Jul 09, 2006 11:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## devsk

Are NX 2.0 ebuilds in the works?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

> Are NX 2.0 ebuilds in the works?

  Yep! They are. Keep an eye on http://overlays.gentoo.org/  :Wink:  The commits show up there on the main page.

arkepp: that does sound like an upstream issue. If you want to try a very experimental ebuild ...  :Twisted Evil:  You could try the FreeNX 0.5.0 final ebuild on the overlay on overlays.gentoo.org.  :Smile: 

There are some very interesting changes with that ebuild.  :Wink:  Though, you need to unmerge nxserver-freenx, because this is not in the tree, so I can't do a DB update on it to change your current install to freenx.

Changes:

* Now installs to a different directory thus allowing one to install a NoMachine Server alongside FreeNX. This has been a feature of FreeNX since like version 0.3. You need to set the options in node.conf to be able to have the !M server running at the same time as FreeNX.  :Smile:  It should work as normal. This is what needs to be tested.  :Razz: 

* Hopefully I have all the depends right.

* Made nxclient a depend now to eliminate confusion. Plus you get better things with when you have nxclient installed.

* couple more things ... hopefully fixes and not bugs.  :Razz: 

I need to wait back on yet some more questions from NoMachine, mainly on how to compile certain components because they just don't want to compile at all.  :Sad:  So, those need to be fixed. *sigh*

Cheers.

Cheers.  :Smile: 

----------

## arkepp

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

>  arkepp: that does sound like an upstream issue. If you want to try a very experimental ebuild ...  You could try the FreeNX 0.5.0 final ebuild on the overlay on overlays.gentoo.org. 

 

Will follow up as soon as I can. I broke my system while trying to fix compilation issues, probably related to Xorg 7, but at this point it is hard to say for sure.

Thank you for your work, I appreciate it  :Smile: 

Update:

Ok, my system now has a fairly clean Xorg 7.0 on it. Even nxcomp compiles again.

But now I think I am stuck due to this being a Nocona / AMD64 machine: You said I should unmerge nxserver-freenx. Does that mean I should no reemerge it afterwards? FreeNX just creates symlinks to ../bin, which is empty now. I can't emerge any of the commercial servers either, even with ~x86, since they require nx-x11, blocked by the nx-x11-bin that I need (since the regular one doesn't compile).

I'm confused  :Smile: 

----------

## rsa4046

 *evank wrote:*   

> well, i unemerged everything having to do with nx, removed the nx user, and re-emerged nxserver again.  i added a user:
> 
> ```
> nxserver --adduser evan
> ```
> ...

 

I had exactly the same issue with the following configuration on the server:

```
[ Searching for package 'nx' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1 (0)
```

and 

```
[ Searching for package 'nx' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0-r2 (0)

```

on the client. Fixed it on the server by 

```
# cd /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh

# ls

authorized_keys2  server.id_dsa.pub.key

# cat authorized_keys2 > authorized_keys
```

On the server, /etc/ssh/sshd_config also contains

```
AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys
```

HTH

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *arkepp wrote:*   

> But now I think I am stuck due to this being a Nocona / AMD64 machine: You said I should unmerge nxserver-freenx. Does that mean I should no reemerge it afterwards? FreeNX just creates symlinks to ../bin, which is empty now. I can't emerge any of the commercial servers either, even with ~x86, since they require nx-x11, blocked by the nx-x11-bin that I need (since the regular one doesn't compile).
> 
> I'm confused 

  Sorry. I was a bit unclear with that.  :Embarassed:  I meant that nxserver-freenx is the package that is currently in portage. However, this package is being renamed to freenx. Portage allows for a database change update. This update would take your current install of nxserver-freenx and change it over to freenx for you, so you would not need to do a thing. However, I can't do that in the overlay, so you must unmerge nxserver-freenx and then install freenx.  :Smile:  But to install that, you need to have nxclient and nx-x11 or nx-x11-bin installed. Or, nxclient and one of the NoMachine servers installed. And nx-x11 does block nx-x11-bin, to fix that you just unmerge nx-x11 and then emerge nx-x11-bin. Sorry about that. I thought I had it all worked out for amd64.  :Sad:  I guess the ~amd64 flag should be changed to -amd64 for nx-x11.

Well, I should also mention that everything is still in planing, so the feature to install them side-by-side may be removed, and also the name may or may not change.  :Razz:  There are many factors to consider. But, since the new NX 2.0.0 is not compatible with previous versions, I think we will start making changes that are combine both 1.5.0 and 2.0.0. Meaning things will not drastically change, but there will be a change. Hopefully, 3.0.0 follows the same format as 2.0.0, so then the changes can be completed and things working out very nicely.  :Smile:  Hopefully this is more clear once I get more ebuilds in the overlay. *cough* As soon as the errors are fixed. *sigh*

One main problem is nxcompsh. I cannot get that to compile. <_< If anyone wants to download that and look at it and see if they can get it to work, I would very much appreciate that.

EDIT: Okay, I just hacked the makefile and now it compiles.  :Smile:  That means another patch.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## arkepp

My eyes must have crossed, i thought NX/freenx/bin had lots of symlinks to nonexisting files in NX/bin. I unmerged everything I could find to start with a clean slate. /usr/NX even disappeared by itself, which was good. Then I did "emerge nx-x11-bin freenx nxproxy", my USE-flags are ipv6, tcpd, rdesktop and vnc for now. Everything compiles / installs fine. This is with revision 80 of the overlay.

This results in the following package selection:

*  net-misc/freenx 0.5.0

*  net-misc/nx-x11-bin 1.5.0

*  net-misc/nxclient 1.5.0-r4

*  net-misc/nxcomp 1.5.0-r2

*  net-misc/nxesd 1.5.0

*  net-misc/nxproxy 1.5.0-r2

*  net-misc/nxssh 1.5.0-r2

If your client complains that NX Server is not installed you probably have to update your nx user in passwd:

```
usermod -s /usr/NX/freenx/bin/nxserver -d /usr/NX/freenx/home/nx nx
```

But I still get

```
NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

Can't open /usr/NX/freenx/var/db/running/sessionId{A3BAE282EF6B134D64BF665F85BB6059}: No such file or directory.

mv: cannot stat `/usr/NX/freenx/var/db/running/sessionId{A3BAE282EF6B134D64BF665F85BB6059}': No such file or directory
```

EDIT: I figured it out. Not 100% sure what it was, but here are some possible bugs:

1) Running nxsetup (*after* getting the error above) in freenx/bin creates a huge mess. Suddenly most the files were owned by root. It also broke SSH authentication, even with the nomachine key.

2) I think there needs to be a symlink from NX/freenx/lib32 to NX/lib32 ? <- probably the cause

3) The uid for the nx user changed from 49x to 1000, either because of nxsetup or because I unmerged and reemerged freenx. Doesn't seem to be a problem, but the shell was set to /usr/NX/bin/nxserver again, which does not exist. Most files in /usr/NX are now owned by root, instead of nx.

So far no luck with the keyboard though. hm....   :Shocked: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

arkepp: You brought up some points that I overlooked.  :Embarassed:  That new ebuild for FreeNX is designed to work with a !M server, and it is installed as per Fabian's instructions ... but the thing I overlooked was the important part of if a !M was not installed. D'oh. Well, like I said, that ebuild is experimental.  :Razz:  Thanks for pointing this out and for testing.  :Smile:  Either a useflag or two versions of the freenx ebuild. More things to consider. Though, for now, I think I will just create an experimental directory on the SVN, put this ebuild in there, and then make some old style install ebuilds.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## thomasvk

(About this error). I just moved the sshd_config out of the way and reinstalled openssh so I'd get a clean sshd_config. I moved that one too and quickly put the old one back to avoid problems. Then I made a diff of the two and changed some options accordingly. After some fiddling, it now works. I had this line:

```
AllowUsers x
```

And changed it to:

```
AllowUsers x nx
```

 :Smile: Last edited by thomasvk on Mon Apr 07, 2014 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StifflerStealth

I moved that experimental ebuild to the experimental folder on the SVN. There are 2 new nxserver-freenx ebuilds. One for the final of 0.5.0 and one for the svn trunk.  :Smile:  Though, the svn trunk one is not feature complete.  :Wink:  It works and installs, but I need to add in some blockers and some auto configure-ers. So you don't need to configure things on your own.  :Wink: 

There is a small issue with nxnode ebuilds, so those will take another day. Some tests are being done, so just stay tuned. For those interested: The issue has to do with library linking. nxclient is doing some weird things and so is nxnode. And I also need to know if I can remove certain libraries to make certain flags working.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arkepp

Looks like my keyboard layout issue has been fixed upstream 

http://freshmeat.net/projects/nx/?branch_id=39095&release_id=231712

Bah, I was hoping so much it was a client-side thing that would go away by itself  :Wink: 

Quick, naive question: Do I even need nx-x11 if I am only going to use the host as a proxy?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *arkepp wrote:*   

> Quick, naive question: Do I even need nx-x11 if I am only going to use the host as a proxy?

  I do not know really.  :Embarassed:  I think there is info on that on NoMachine's website.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## StifflerStealth

*sigh* Does anyone want to help me write a patch to make nxspool compile with gcc4? I think I am going to work on the pertty patches for a bit to clear my mind.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## mana

Hez Guzs!

Some time sicne i posted here what, i guess is a good thing. But now problems arised:

I am currentlz using the latest freenx ebuild from portage. Since the updates to modular-x keyboard-layout changes are not possible, i get the default pc101 us.

If i trz to set it via commandline i get:

setxkbmap de

Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property

Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us'

*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7feeca0 ***

i tried a solution that was posted in freenx mailing list: http://lists.kde.org/?l=freenx-knx&m=114245766609832&w=2

and after that setxkbmap tells me "Error loading new keyboard description"  .. i created the xfree86 symlinks from to xorg-rules stuff  but it doesnt help. 

So evensmilies dont work thats verz bad!

mazbe y know a solution to my problem.

Ah one more comment, using the 2.0 nxclient on ubuntu i have the german layout by default and it works, so i guess the problem is kind of related with the windows-client and my xorg.

have a nice day (smilie)

mana

----------

## martijntje

Can someone help me with getting nxagent to run. I am using a 64-bit system, and as i read some other people encountered, it can't locate some libraries it needs.

I have, of course, installed the nx-x11-bin packages. This is the output ldd gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> $ ldd /usr/NX/bin/nxagent
> 
>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
> 
>         libXext.so.6 => /emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xf7f0f000)
> ...

 

I do have a file called libXcompext.so.1 on my system, however, nxagent doesn't seem to be able to find it. I tried symlinking to help it, but to no avail.

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls -l /usr/NX/*/libXcompext.so.1*
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    26 Jul 23 23:31 /usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1 -> lib32/libXcompext.so.1.5.0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    20 Jul 24 19:25 /usr/NX/lib32/libXcompext.so.1 -> libXcompext.so.1.5.0
> ...

 

What more can i do?

----------

## QkEterror

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> *sigh* Does anyone want to help me write a patch to make nxspool compile with gcc4? I think I am going to work on the pertty patches for a bit to clear my mind. 
> 
> Cheers.

 

I really would like to help you, but I haven't got an idea how. I've got some programming experience, but not with this kind of stuff. If you can use my help anyhow, just tell me what to do.  :Smile: 

----------

## JoKo

 *martijntje wrote:*   

> Can someone help me with getting nxagent to run. I am using a 64-bit system, and as i read some other people encountered, it can't locate some libraries it needs.
> 
> I have, of course, installed the nx-x11-bin packages. This is the output ldd gives me:
> 
>  *Quote:*   $ ldd /usr/NX/bin/nxagent
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problem and no one seems to know a solution. I've tried setting the LDPATH, but it appears that libXcompext.so.1 is 32-bit and can be found, whereas libXcomp.so.1 is 64-bit and cannot work... So, still no solution for AMD64 users...

----------

## StifflerStealth

For the record, that ldd output issue is a known one. However, any issues that you have with any of the nx files are not related to that output.  :Smile:  You cannot run nxagent on it's own, so don't even try. It is meant to be called by a server or a script (check nxscripts for more info on that) and only those things. You cannot run it on it's own. The ldd output is flawed when it comes to these programs. It doesn't even list the right directory for the x11 libs. Those libs are in /usr/NX/lib.  :Wink:  Something is done in the server and the scripts that sets up the right path at runtime. I know this is weird, but it works. If you have errors, it due to something else.

If you have amd64, check your nxloadconfig to see if the path is /usr/NX/lib32, if it is, then change it to /usr/NX/lib. This is one known fix.  :Smile:  NX components were never meant to play nice with 64 bit archs.  :Sad:  There are projects that are going on to make them more friendly and I am following them.  :Very Happy:  Hopefully they succeed.

Personally, I cannot wait until NX 3.0.0 is released. That is suppose to be based on xorg 7.x so hopefully all the xorg 7 bugs go away. *crosses fingers* And then hopefully it can be split easier. If you look at the ebuilds in the overlay on http://overlays.gentoo.org/ you will see that the ebuilds contain multiple components of NX, and that's due to the fact that some just cannot be separated away from each other. With 3.0.0, I am hoping to have each one as a separate ebuild completely. You may notice that I did have some components separated out with nx 1.5.0, but that is a lot of work to do and I was since all of them can't be separated, I so no benefit in just having a few separated. That's just me though. I will listen to any argument for separating what I can out of the ebuilds.  :Smile:  These ebuilds are in testing and can change, so I need your input. Also, another change that you may notice is that nxclient is now a dependency. If you absolutely do not want nxclient installed, then emerge nxclient-base (all the dependencies of the nxclient binary) and change nxnode to have a depend on nxclient-base. I did this because the NoMachine servers need it, and because FreeNX actually likes the nxclient to draw the shutdown messages.  :Wink:  And because there is now a free NoMachine server. I had to make FreeNX and NoMachine play nice with each other.  :Wink:  You can unmerge FreeNX and emerge the NoMachine server and it will work. Before, FreeNX overwrote some of the files and not all files were installed that NoMAchine needed, another words, it was a mess.  :Razz:  This is a different kind of mess now.  :Razz: 

Today I finally tracked down how to compile nxspool with gcc4.x.  :Very Happy:  I am happy about that. Surprisingly, it's a simple fix. I also have some other fixes in there. And let's hope they still work after build bumps.  :Razz: 

TODO: Make lots and lots of ebuilds still. *sigh*

Make the current ebuilds use the tarballs instead of the rpms.  :Very Happy: 

Fix any outstanding bugs that I have been putting off ... *cough*

Make the FreeNX ebuild for 0.6.0_pre detect nx backend 2.0.0 and make the needed changes to the config files.

Update the FreeNX 0.6.0_pre ebuild to the newest snapshot

Start a new thread.  :Razz: 

Anything else you all can think of.  :Smile: 

I hope this is some good information.

Oh, to try out the overlay:

1) Make an overlay: /usr/local/portage/nx   for example. Make sure you have that in the make.conf file as well.

2) check out the current svn: svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/nx/testing /usr/local/portage/nx

3) Emerge and enjoy.  :Smile: 

Or, you can use layman.  :Razz: 

Cheers.

----------

## devsk

Is this overlay current with the latest release from nomachine (july 27th)?

I will try the nx 2 and let you know how it went.

----------

## devsk

I have a question:

```
$ emerge -pv nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxproxy (is blocking net-misc/nxclient-2.0.0)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxproxy (is blocking net-misc/nxclient-base-2.0.0)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxssh (is blocking net-misc/nxclient-base-2.0.0)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nx-x11 (is blocking net-misc/nxclient-base-2.0.0)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxssh (is blocking net-misc/nxclient-2.0.0)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nx-x11 (is blocking net-misc/nxclient-2.0.0)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r6] to /opt/portage/ 21 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4.1 [1.3] to /opt/portage/ +sdl 3,093 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxclient-base-2.0.0  to /opt/portage/ +alsa -debug +esd +ipv6 -pam +tcpd 2,238 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7i] to /opt/portage/ -bindist -emacs -test +zlib 3,213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxclient-2.0.0  to /opt/portage/ +cups +esd -prebuilt 3,392 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.6.0_alpha20060711 [0.4.3] to /opt/portage/ +arts +cups +esd 53 kB [2]

```

It wants to remove nx-x11 package. But I don't see an equivalent package emerged. Where does nxagent come from in NX 2.0?

On another box, 

```
$ emerge -pv nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tcltk/expect-5.43.0  USE="X -doc" 513 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4.1  USE="sdl" 3,093 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxclient-base-2.0.0  USE="alsa esd pam tcpd -debug -ipv6" 2,238 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxclient-2.0.0  USE="cups esd -prebuilt" 3,392 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  USE="-debug -ipv6" 231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 68 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0-r2  513 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nx-x11-1.5.0-r8  USE="rdesktop -vnc" 32,772 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.6.0_alpha20060711  USE="arts cups esd" 53 kB [2]
```

It wants to emerge nx-x11 from 1.5.

This looks like a problem with the ebuild.

----------

## devsk

Found another bug:

Created file /etc/env.d/50nxpaths

```
NXDIR=/usr/NX

PATH=/bin

ROOTPATH=/bin

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home"

...

```

/usr/NX is missing from PATH, ROOTPATH,CONFIG_PROTECT etc. The reason is cat expand ${NXDIR} which is not defined in current shell.

patch for ebuild:

```
$ diff -u nxclient-base-2.0.0.ebuild.orig nxclient-base-2.0.0.ebuild

--- nxclient-base-2.0.0.ebuild.orig     2006-07-30 14:36:43.000000000 -0700

+++ nxclient-base-2.0.0.ebuild  2006-07-30 14:39:21.000000000 -0700

@@ -141,11 +141,11 @@

        # install environment variables

        cat <<EOF > ${T}/50nxpaths

 NXDIR=/usr/NX

-PATH=${NXDIR}/bin

-ROOTPATH=${NXDIR}/bin

-CONFIG_PROTECT="${NXDIR}/etc ${NXDIR}/home"

-PRELINK_PATH_MASK=${NXDIR}

-SEARCH_DIRS_MASK=/usr/NX

+PATH=\${NXDIR}/bin

+ROOTPATH=\${NXDIR}/bin

+CONFIG_PROTECT="\${NXDIR}/etc \${NXDIR}/home"

+PRELINK_PATH_MASK=\${NXDIR}

+SEARCH_DIRS_MASK=\${NXDIR}

 EOF

        doenvd ${T}/50nxpaths

 }

```

----------

## devsk

Found the answer to my nx-x11 problem. Its part of the nxnode package. I wonder why there is no dep from nxserver-freenx on nxnode? Can freenx work without nxagent? I doubt that...  :Smile: 

----------

## devsk

another patch:

```
$ diff -u nxnode-base-2.0.0.ebuild.orig nxnode-base-2.0.0.ebuild

--- nxnode-base-2.0.0.ebuild.orig       2006-07-30 15:04:10.000000000 -0700

+++ nxnode-base-2.0.0.ebuild    2006-07-30 15:04:14.000000000 -0700

@@ -75,7 +75,7 @@

 

 src_compile() {

        # builds: nxcomp, nxcompext, nx-x11, nxauth, nxagent

-       cd nx-x11

+       cd nx-X11

        emake World || die "Unable to build nx-X11"

 

        # build nxsensor

```

----------

## devsk

another one modified:

This is towards the end of nxnode-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch in nxnode-base. I lost the original patch otherwise I would have attached a patch on the patch. Sorry. Please replace the last two hulks with this.

```
diff -purN nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile

--- nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile    2006-06-19 09:21:26.000000000 -0500

+++ nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile 2006-07-30 10:14:29.000000000 -0500

@@ -25,7 +25,7 @@ XCOMM $Xorg: Imakefile,v 1.3 2000/08/17

 #if NXLibraries

-NX_INCLUDES = -I../../../../nxcomp

+NX_INCLUDES = -I/usr/NX/include

 NX_DEFINES = -DNX_TRANS_SOCKET        \

              -DNX_TRANS_AUTH          \

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nxcompext/Makefile.in nxnode/nxcompext/Makefile.in

--- nxnode.orig/nxcompext/Makefile.in   2006-07-30 14:52:35.000000000 -0700

+++ nxnode/nxcompext/Makefile.in        2006-07-30 14:58:00.000000000 -0700

@@ -31,17 +31,17 @@ CXX         = @CXX@

 CXXFLAGS    = @CXXFLAGS@ @X_CFLAGS@ @DEFS@ \

               -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes \

               -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fPIC

-CXXINCLUDES = -I. -I../nxcomp

+CXXINCLUDES = -I. -I/usr/NX/include

 CXXDEFINES  =

 CC          = @CC@

 CCFLAGS     = @CFLAGS@ @X_CFLAGS@ @DEFS@ \

               -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes \

               -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fPIC

-CCINCLUDES  = -I. -I../nxcomp

+CCINCLUDES  = -I. -I/usr/NX/include

 CCDEFINES   =

-LDFLAGS     = @LDFLAGS@ -L../nxcomp

+LDFLAGS     = @LDFLAGS@ -L/usr/NX/lib

 LIBS        = @LIBS@ -lz -lX11 -lXcomp

 #

```

----------

## devsk

the nxnode-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch patch in the overlay has a bug wherein -I/usr/NX/lib should be -I/usr/NX/include.

Here is the new patch:

```
$ cat nxnode-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nx-X11/lib/X11/Imakefile nxnode/nx-X11/lib/X11/Imakefile

--- nxnode.orig/nx-X11/lib/X11/Imakefile        2006-06-19 09:20:43.000000000 -0500

+++ nxnode/nx-X11/lib/X11/Imakefile     2006-07-30 10:07:47.000000000 -0500

@@ -22,9 +22,9 @@ XCOMM $XFree86: xc/lib/X11/Imakefile,v 3

 #if NXLibraries

 

 #ifdef SunArchitecture

-NX_INCLUDES = -I../../../nxcomp -I/usr/sfw/include

+NX_INCLUDES = -I/usr/NX/include -I/usr/sfw/include

 #else

-NX_INCLUDES = -I../../../nxcomp

+NX_INCLUDES = -I/usr/NX/include

 #endif

 

 NX_DEFINES = -DNX_TRANS_SOCKET

@@ -36,18 +36,12 @@ NX_DEFINES = -DNX_TRANS_SOCKET

 #            -DNX_TRANS_TEST      \

 #            -DNX_TRANS_DEBUG     \

 

-NX_XCOMPCONFIGTARGET = ../../../nxcomp/config.status

 NX_XCOMPEXTCONFIGTARGET = ../../../nxcompext/config.status

 

-#ifdef cygwinArchitecture

-NX_XCOMPLIBTARGET = ../../../nxcomp/cygXcomp.dll

-NX_XCOMPEXTLIBTARGET = ../../../nxcompext/cygXcompext.dll

-#else

-NX_XCOMPLIBTARGET = ../../../nxcomp/libXcomp.so

+NX_XCOMPLIBTARGET = /usr/NX/lib/libXcomp.so

 NX_XCOMPEXTLIBTARGET = ../../../nxcompext/libXcompext.so

-#endif

 

-NX_REQUIREDLIBS =  -L../../../nxcomp -lXcomp

+NX_REQUIREDLIBS =  -L/usr/NX/lib -lXcomp

 

 #endif

 

@@ -1119,27 +1113,15 @@ includes:: ks_tables.h

 

 #if NXLibraries

 

-$(NX_XCOMPCONFIGTARGET):

-       cd ../../../nxcomp && \

-       ./configure

-

 $(NX_XCOMPEXTCONFIGTARGET):

        cd ../../../nxcompext && \

        ./configure

 

 #ifdef SunArchitecture

-$(NX_XCOMPLIBTARGET): $(NX_XCOMPCONFIGTARGET)

-       cd ../../../nxcomp && \

-       gmake

-

 $(NX_XCOMPEXTLIBTARGET): $(NX_XCOMPEXTCONFIGTARGET)

        cd ../../../nxcompext && \

        gmake

 #else

-$(NX_XCOMPLIBTARGET): $(NX_XCOMPCONFIGTARGET)

-       cd ../../../nxcomp && \

-       make

-

 $(NX_XCOMPEXTLIBTARGET): $(NX_XCOMPEXTCONFIGTARGET)

        cd ../../../nxcompext && \

        make

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/Imakefile nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/Imakefile

--- nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/Imakefile       2006-06-19 09:21:04.000000000 -0500

+++ nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/Imakefile    2006-07-30 10:13:30.000000000 -0500

@@ -1396,9 +1396,9 @@ $(NXAGENTOBJS) $(NXAGENTLIBS) $(NXAGENTS

  */

 

 #if defined(SunArchitecture)

-NXAGENTNXLIBS = -L ../../../nxcomp -L ../../../nxcompext -lXcomp -lXcompext -lrt -L/usr/sfw/lib -lXrender

+NXAGENTNXLIBS = -L /usr/NX/lib -L ../../../nxcompext -lXcomp -lXcompext -lrt -L/usr/sfw/lib -lXrender

 #else

-NXAGENTNXLIBS = -L ../../../nxcomp -L ../../../nxcompext -lXcomp -lXcompext -lXrender -lX11 -lXext

+NXAGENTNXLIBS = -L /usr/NX/lib -L ../../../nxcompext -lXcomp -lXcompext -lXrender -lX11 -lXext

 #endif

 

 #endif

@@ -1553,7 +1553,7 @@ NXWINOBJS = $(NXWINDDXDIR)/stubs.o $(NXW

 NXWINLIBS = PreFbLibs $(NXWINLIB) FbPostFbLibs $(LAYER) $(SHADOW) \

            $(XWINPARSERLIB)

 NXWINSYSLIBS = $(FONTLIBS) $(LDPRELIBS) $(XLIB) $(SYSLIBS) -lgdi32 -lddraw

-NXWINNXLIBS = -L../../../nxcomp -lXcomp

+NXWINNXLIBS = -L/usr/NX/lib -lXcomp

 

 /*

  * These flags cause NXWin.exe to be a Windows executable, which

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Imakefile nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Imakefile

--- nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Imakefile    2006-06-09 10:02:24.000000000 -0500

+++ nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Imakefile 2006-07-30 10:11:09.000000000 -0500

@@ -130,14 +130,14 @@ OBJS =  NXrandr.o \

 VFBINCLUDES = -I../../fb -I../../mfb -I../../render

 NXFONTINCLUDES = -I../../../../lib/font/include

 

-INCLUDES = -I. -I../../../../../nxcomp -I../../../../../nxcompext \

+INCLUDES = -I. -I/usr/NX/include -I../../../../../nxcompext \

           -I$(XBUILDINCDIR) -I$(FONTINCSRC) \

           -I../../mi -I../../include -I../../os \

           -I../../GL/glx -I../../GL/include -I../../../../lib/GL/include -I../../Xext \

            -I$(EXTINCSRC) -I$(XINCLUDESRC) \

           $(VFBINCLUDES) $(NXFONTINCLUDES)

 #ifdef SunArchitecture

-INCLUDES = -I../../../../../nxcomp -I../../../../../nxcompext \

+INCLUDES = -I/usr/NX/include -I../../../../../nxcompext \

           -I. -I$(XBUILDINCDIR) -I$(FONTINCSRC) \

           -I/usr/sfw/include \

           -I../../mi -I../../include -I../../os \

@@ -149,7 +149,7 @@ INCLUDES = -I../../../../../nxcomp -I../

 INCLUDES = -I$(XBUILDINCDIR) -I$(FONTINCSRC) \

           -I../../mi -I../../include -I../../os \

           -I../../GL/glx -I../../GL/include -I../../../../lib/GL/include -I../../Xext \

-           -I. -I../../../../../nxcomp -I../../../../../nxcompext \

+           -I. -I/usr/NX/include -I../../../../../nxcompext \

            -I$(EXTINCSRC) -I$(XINCLUDESRC) \

           $(VFBINCLUDES) $(NXFONTINCLUDES)

 #endif

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile

--- nxnode.orig/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile    2006-06-19 09:21:26.000000000 -0500

+++ nxnode/nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile 2006-07-30 10:14:29.000000000 -0500

@@ -25,7 +25,7 @@ XCOMM $Xorg: Imakefile,v 1.3 2000/08/17 

 

 #if NXLibraries

 

-NX_INCLUDES = -I../../../../nxcomp

+NX_INCLUDES = -I/usr/NX/include

 

 NX_DEFINES = -DNX_TRANS_SOCKET        \

              -DNX_TRANS_AUTH          \

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nxcompext/Makefile.in nxnode/nxcompext/Makefile.in

--- nxnode.orig/nxcompext/Makefile.in   2006-07-30 14:52:35.000000000 -0700

+++ nxnode/nxcompext/Makefile.in        2006-07-30 14:58:00.000000000 -0700

@@ -31,17 +31,17 @@ CXX         = @CXX@

 CXXFLAGS    = @CXXFLAGS@ @X_CFLAGS@ @DEFS@ \

               -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes \

               -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fPIC

-CXXINCLUDES = -I. -I../nxcomp

+CXXINCLUDES = -I. -I/usr/NX/include

 CXXDEFINES  =

 

 CC          = @CC@

 CCFLAGS     = @CFLAGS@ @X_CFLAGS@ @DEFS@ \

               -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes \

               -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fPIC

-CCINCLUDES  = -I. -I../nxcomp

+CCINCLUDES  = -I. -I/usr/NX/include

 CCDEFINES   =

 

-LDFLAGS     = @LDFLAGS@ -L../nxcomp

+LDFLAGS     = @LDFLAGS@ -L/usr/NX/lib

 LIBS        = @LIBS@ -lz -lX11 -lXcomp

 

 #

```

----------

## devsk

You also need to do equivalent (because 'cp' is a sandbox violation) of 

```
cp ${S}/nxcomp/NX*.h /usr/NX/include

cp ${S}/nxcomp/MD5.h /usr/NX/include
```

 in the ebuild of nxclient-base. Otherwise no header files are found by nxnode-base.Last edited by devsk on Mon Jul 31, 2006 3:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devsk

the patch nxdesktop-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch also needs to be changed for /usr/NX/lib to /usr/NX/include:

```
$ cat nxdesktop-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nxdesktop/Makefile nxnode/nxdesktop/Makefile

--- nxnode.orig/nxdesktop/Makefile      2006-03-28 16:03:18.000000000 -0600

+++ nxnode/nxdesktop/Makefile   2006-07-30 11:01:29.000000000 -0500

@@ -30,8 +30,8 @@ bindir      = $(exec_prefix)/bin

 mandir      = $(prefix)/man

 datadir     = $(prefix)/share

 

-INCLUDES = -I../nxcomp -I../nxcompext -I../nxesd

-LDLIBS   = -lXpm -L../nxcompext -lXcompext -L../nxcomp -L../nxesd/.libs -lXcomp -lX11 -lXext

+INCLUDES = -I/usr/NX/include -I../nxcompext -I../nxesd

+LDLIBS   = -lXpm -L../nxcompext -lXcompext -L/usr/NX/lib -L../nxesd/.libs -lXcomp -lX11 -lXext

 VERSION     = 1.5.0-2

 KEYMAP_PATH = $(datadir)/keymaps-windows/

 

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nxdesktop/configure nxnode/nxdesktop/configure

--- nxnode.orig/nxdesktop/configure     2006-03-21 13:22:20.000000000 -0600

+++ nxnode/nxdesktop/configure  2006-07-30 11:00:31.000000000 -0500

@@ -391,7 +391,7 @@ rpath=`echo $rpath |sed 's/^://'`

 

 case `uname -s` in

   SunOS)

-    echo "INCLUDES     =  -I../nxcomp -I../nxcompext -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/sfw/include">> Makeconf

+    echo "INCLUDES     =  -I/usr/NX/include -I../nxcompext -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/sfw/include">> Makeconf

     ldflags="$ldflags -L/usr/sfw/lib -lsocket -lnsl -R$rpath"

     cflags="$cflags -DHAVE_DIRENT_H=1 -DHAVE_DECL_DIRFD=0 -DDIR_FD_MEMBER_NAME=dd_fd"

     ;;

```

----------

## devsk

similarly for nxviewer-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch:

```
$ cat nxviewer-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch

diff -purN nxnode.orig/nxviewer/nxviewer/Imakefile nxnode/nxviewer/nxviewer/Imakefile

--- nxnode.orig/nxviewer/nxviewer/Imakefile     2006-02-22 11:23:57.000000000 -0600

+++ nxnode/nxviewer/nxviewer/Imakefile  2006-07-30 11:23:53.000000000 -0500

@@ -26,8 +26,8 @@ XCOMM seems to cause problems on Digital

 DEFINES = -DMITSHM

 #endif

 

-NX_INC = -I../../nxcomp -I../../nxcompext -I../../nx-X11/exports/include

-NX_LIB = -L../../nxcomp -lXcomp -L../../nxcompext -lXcompext

+NX_INC = -I/usr/NX/include -I../../nxcompext -I../../nx-X11/exports/include

+NX_LIB = -L/usr/NX/lib -lXcomp -L../../nxcompext -lXcompext

 

 #ifdef SunArchitecture

 NX_INC += -I/usr/sfw/include -I/usr/include

```

----------

## devsk

patch for nxnode-base ebuild:

```
$ cat /root/nxnode-base-ebuild.patch

--- nxnode-base-2.0.0.ebuild.orig       2006-07-30 15:04:10.000000000 -0700

+++ nxnode-base-2.0.0.ebuild    2006-07-30 18:57:27.000000000 -0700

@@ -75,7 +75,7 @@

 

 src_compile() {

        # builds: nxcomp, nxcompext, nx-x11, nxauth, nxagent

-       cd nx-x11

+       cd nx-X11

        emake World || die "Unable to build nx-X11"

 

        # build nxsensor

@@ -84,12 +84,12 @@

 

        # build nxspool

        cd ../nxspool/source

-       econf --prefix=/usr/NX --mandir=/usr/share/man || die "Unable to configure nxspool"

-       emake || die "Unable to build nxspool"

+       ./configure --prefix=/usr/NX || die "Unable to configure nxspool"

+       emake -j1 || die "Unable to build nxspool"

 

        # build nxuexec

        cd ../../nxuexec

-       emake || die "Unable to build nxnxuexec"

+       emake -j1 || die "Unable to build nxnxuexec"

 

        if use vnc ; then

                cd ../nxviewer

@@ -99,7 +99,7 @@

 

        if use rdesktop ; then

                cd ../nxdesktop

-               econf --prefix=/usr/NX --mandir=/usr/share/man --sharedir=/usr/share || die "Unable to configure nxdesktop"

+               ./configure --prefix=/usr/NX --mandir=/usr/share/man --sharedir=/usr/share || die "Unable to configure nxdesktop"

                emake || die "Unable to build nxdesktop"

        fi

 }

@@ -108,7 +108,7 @@

        into /usr/NX

 

        # Rename to make a wrapper later that points to /usr/NX/libs

-       newbin nx-x11/programs/Xserver/nxagent nxagent.bin

+       newbin nx-X11/programs/Xserver/nxagent nxagent.bin

        make_wrapper nxagent nxagent.bin /usr/NX/bin /usr/NX/lib /usr/NX/bin

 

        # Not needed anymore? Let's test if it's not. ;)

@@ -130,8 +130,8 @@

                make_wrapper nxdesktop nxdesktop.bin /usr/NX/bin /usr/NX/lib /usr/NX/bin

        fi

 

-       dolib.so nx-x11/lib/X11/libX11.so*

-       dolib.so nx-x11/lib/Xext/libXext.so*

-       dolib.so nx-x11/lib/Xrender/libXrender.so*

+       dolib.so nx-X11/lib/X11/libX11.so*

+       dolib.so nx-X11/lib/Xext/libXext.so*

+       dolib.so nx-X11/lib/Xrender/libXrender.so*

        dolib.so nxcompext/libXcompext.so*

 }

```

----------

## StifflerStealth

Thanks devsk for pointing those things out.  :Smile:  I got a bit too carried away in replacing lines in a makefile with /usr/NX/lib that I forgot about the include dir.  :Razz:  And I just completely forgot about the copying of header files to the include dir. That was in both old versions of nx-x11 and nxcomp and I just completely overlooked it when I made nxclient-base.  :Embarassed:  Also, I had 50nxpaths fixed in nxclient but I completely forgot to fix it in nxclient-base. D'oh. So, I already saw that one.  :Razz:  That is what happens with you are tired.  :Laughing:  Ah well, at least you caught them. I think I have it all right now. I will look it over after work tomorrow to double check. I know there are still a few missing things, but I want the main features teasted first.  :Wink: 

Also, if you want to check out craziness ... look at the ebuild for FreeNX in the experimental directory.  :Wink:  That is the most untested one of the bunch and it still has loads of features to add to it.  :Razz:  Speaking of FreeNX, I added the checking code to nxserver-freenx-0.6.0_alpha... to see if nx 2.0.0 is installed and set the options for it.  :Smile: 

To clear things up ...

1) NoMachine said that all previous installs of NX must be removed to install 2.0.0 <_< Which kinda sucks, so hence all the blockers, and there are a lot of blockers.  :Razz:  I hope I have them all. Actually, I think I may even need a blocker for all versions of nxclient and below. I need to check that.

2) nx-x11 has been replaced by nxnode and yes, it does install nxagent. And yes there is a dep on nxnode in FreeNX and has been there, it's just in an "or dependency block". I moved nxnode to the top of the list so hopefully that becomes default. I was hoping that portage would use the highest version in the list, but it doesn't, it uses the first, and if the first is masked, the next, and if that is masked then the next ... you get the idea.  :Smile:  So, once these ebuilds go to portage, NX will be masked, so 1.5.0 would be the default option.  :Smile: 

Hope that helps.  :Smile:  Again, if anyone finds any issues, please post them here. I want to try to get as many bugs squashed as possible. I don't ahve a lot of time and these ebuilds can be a pain sometimes. Also, if you have any other ideas, please let me know as well.

Cheers.

----------

## devsk

ok, I finally got it going. I get my gnome or kde desktop but the screen is garbled very badly. I am not sure what is causing this. I printed 'ldd nxclient.bin' in /usr/NX/bin/nxclient and even after setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, it gets libX11.so from /usr/lib. I don't understand why. This could be the reason for the garbled screen.

edit: I understand now. It is because /usr/NX/lib/libX11.so doesn't exist. don't I need /usr/NX/lib/libX11.so on client side as well. That would mean that I need nxnode-base installed on client as well. Is that right?

----------

## devsk

Still can't get rid of the garbled screen... :Sad: 

Nothing to do with nxclient requiring nxnode-base. It doesn't impact it.

----------

## devsk

The only option which doesn't produce a garbled screen or screen full of artifacts like botched letters, is the LAN option. All other speeds yield artifacts rendering desktop totally unuseable. I have tried disabling all image options (like xrender, composite, shm ..etc) in the GUI. Nothing helps.

My client is on xorg 7.1 and server on xorg 6.8, which could such potential issues. Another thing messed up is that the nxclient package installs differently on different X versions. It seems to use local copies of libjpeg, libpng etc. in /usr/NX/lib for older X installs. very wierd stuff.

Anybody else facing problems with screen rendering?

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

> ok, I finally got it going. I get my gnome or kde desktop but the screen is garbled very badly. I am not sure what is causing this. I printed 'ldd nxclient.bin' in /usr/NX/bin/nxclient and even after setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, it gets libX11.so from /usr/lib. I don't understand why. This could be the reason for the garbled screen.
> 
> edit: I understand now. It is because /usr/NX/lib/libX11.so doesn't exist. don't I need /usr/NX/lib/libX11.so on client side as well. That would mean that I need nxnode-base installed on client as well. Is that right?

  I just looked at the ebuild and I made an error. XD  :Embarassed:  I have nx-x11 instead of nx-X11. D'oh! I will make this change soon. Maybe this will fix the garbled screen. Watch the SVN for changes and then remerge it. Sorry about that. *ponders* Did I have that mistake in the previous ebuilds? Maybe I should look.  :Razz: 

Cheers.

EDIT: Changes made on svn.

EDIT2: Oh, I think I forgot to mention that the output from ldd should never be trusted when it comes to the nxbinaries.  :Wink:  These binaries are weird.  :Razz: 

----------

## devsk

can you please look at all the patches that I posted? one patch fixed nx-X11.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

> can you please look at all the patches that I posted? one patch fixed nx-X11.

  Oh, I didn't see that one. You posted that after I stopped reading the forums.  :Razz:  And then when I reposted, I missed it.

Why are you adding in the -j1? Is there an issue with it being compiled with anything higher? Hmmm. Should I also add the -j1 option to nx-x11 as well? And why change econf to ./configure? *confused*  :Embarassed: 

Cheers.

----------

## devsk

-j3 caused build failures in those places. nx-x11 builds fine with -j3.

econf failed because the package doesn't like extra options that econf passes to configure. Only in the places I modified, rest were fine.

----------

## devsk

the rendering artifacts are because of something else. If I choose LAN, the rendering is fine but is slow. This also means that no compression is coming into picture, so the problem part is the compression, it is causing the trouble.

It looks like some packages getting compiled with wrong headers.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

> -j3 caused build failures in those places. nx-x11 builds fine with -j3.
> 
> econf failed because the package doesn't like extra options that econf passes to configure. Only in the places I modified, rest were fine.

  When I test compile these components, I only test using -j1. That is the only one I use, so I that's why I never ran into that issue with higher values.  :Smile:  Thanks for pointing that out. I will add the -j1 in the ebuilds. I will also study why econf failed. :S I would like to use econf so I need to work on that. I think most of the options on the configure lines can be eliminated ... That might help.

Thanks again. It's getting late here, so this will need to wait until tomorrow.  :Smile: 

Cheers.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

> the rendering artifacts are because of something else. If I choose LAN, the rendering is fine but is slow. This also means that no compression is coming into picture, so the problem part is the compression, it is causing the trouble.
> 
> It looks like some packages getting compiled with wrong headers.

  That's a possibility. Have you tried using the "prebuilt" useflag and installing nxclient and nxnode again? If those work, then we know it's something with the compiling. But, I can't see what. The headers from /usr/NX/include should be used and I did this same exact thing with the 1.5 ebuilds where I removed nxcomp from the nx-x11 compiling. hmmm.

In the mean time, I have been debating whether or not I should merge nxclient and nxclient-base into one ebuild and do the same for the nxnodes.  :Razz:  I have a lot of debates in my head right now. XD

Cheers.

----------

## devsk

I built the nxnode on server and nxclient on client with prebuilt, and still the same display corruption/artifacts. So, its nothing wrong with the build system as  such.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

> I built the nxnode on server and nxclient on client with prebuilt, and still the same display corruption/artifacts. So, its nothing wrong with the build system as  such.

  That's both good news and bad news at the same time.  :Confused:  Good news that it's not the build system per se ... I wonder if it's a dependency error or something else. I spent a long time pouring over the dependency lists and making sure everything was included, but I could have missed something. Hmmm. I am doing something rather test worthy this time around. I have wrapper scripts that set the paths. Maybe if you removed the wrappers ... Any file with a .bin extension is the original file, then the wrapper has the same name as the .bin file, so moving all those files and taking off the .bin extention should yield the original file. You can try that and see if that's it. It's a simple wrapper but something may be wrong for you with it.

----------

## devsk

Are you able to get a good working desktop with these ebuilds in your setup? I tried even connecting to localhost for test, even that has these artifacts.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Yes. I can get a working desktop. Others have gotten a working desktop. Some have gotten a desktop with Gnome but missing icons. :S Though, some have not used the ebuilds but have a working 2.0.0 setup, but some have issues. So, I am confused and perplexed.

Cheers.

----------

## devsk

There were some issues with rendering in xorg 7.1 with some binary drivers. Do you know what impact would that have? My setup involves at least one xorg 7.1 machine.

----------

## Predseda3D

Hi all,

If somebody have problem with NX Clients versions 2.0.0 and FreeNX 0.4.x or 0.5.0, i wrote some wiki.

You can watch and edit it here:

http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=FreeNX_FAQ/Problem_Solving

or here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_FreeNX_Server#Solutions_for_NX_Clients_versions_2.0.0_and_FreeNX_0.4.x_and_0.5.0

Hope that will help.

Predseda

----------

## devsk

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Yes. I can get a working desktop. Others have gotten a working desktop. Some have gotten a desktop with Gnome but missing icons. :S Though, some have not used the ebuilds but have a working 2.0.0 setup, but some have issues. So, I am confused and perplexed.
> 
> Cheers.

 Are you using WAN speed in the confuiguration or LAN? The problem doesn't reproduce if I use LAN speed. So, may be try WAN if you are using LAN right now, see if you get a good desktop.

----------

## kcarlson

I have an odd problem that, nxserver does not seem to get its PATH variable, and cannot execute basic commands.  The errors shown below also appear in the nxclient window (on another host) when trying to connect.

```
grundle ~ # su - nx

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 18: dirname: command not found

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 18: which: command not found

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 18: .: filename argument required

.: usage: . filename [arguments]

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 470: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 431: [: : integer expression expected

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 481: tr: command not found

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 481: grep: command not found

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 481: cut: command not found

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 484: cut: command not found

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 431: [: : integer expression expected

HELLO NXSERVER - Version  

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 431: [: : integer expression expected
```

I have another machine which works fine:

```
gentoo ~ # su - nx

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 105 exit

exit

Exit

NX> 999 Bye

gentoo ~ # 
```

The first machine is obviously bungled in some manner, with something having nothing to do with nxserver, but where?  The files in /etc/env.d look ok, and /etc/profile seems normal.

Please help!

----------

## devsk

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *StifflerStealth wrote:*   Yes. I can get a working desktop. Others have gotten a working desktop. Some have gotten a desktop with Gnome but missing icons. :S Though, some have not used the ebuilds but have a working 2.0.0 setup, but some have issues. So, I am confused and perplexed.
> 
> Cheers. Are you using WAN speed in the confuiguration or LAN? The problem doesn't reproduce if I use LAN speed. So, may be try WAN if you are using LAN right now, see if you get a good desktop.

 

Stiffler, can you please confirm that you get a working and useable desktop using WAN speed and RGB encoding? I have now tried it on a brand new setup and same corrupted display.

----------

## Hani

I got this strange problem, when I use nxclient to connect localhost, it works perfectly, but when I try to connect from different computer with windows client connection times out.

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2168

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options

NX> 200 Connected to address: 85.76.xxx.xxx on port: 22

NX> 211 The authenticity of host '85.76.xxx.xxx (85.76.xxx.xxx)' can't be established.

RSA key fingerprint is 01:a5:5d:94:12:94:2d:62:05:f8:66:18:bb:78:74:1d.

Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
```

This is all I got, I dont really have any idea what is causing this, but im quite new to all this.  :Smile: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*    *StifflerStealth wrote:*   Yes. I can get a working desktop. Others have gotten a working desktop. Some have gotten a desktop with Gnome but missing icons. :S Though, some have not used the ebuilds but have a working 2.0.0 setup, but some have issues. So, I am confused and perplexed.
> 
> Cheers. Are you using WAN speed in the confuiguration or LAN? The problem doesn't reproduce if I use LAN speed. So, may be try WAN if you are using LAN right now, see if you get a good desktop. 
> 
> Stiffler, can you please confirm that you get a working and useable desktop using WAN speed and RGB encoding? I have now tried it on a brand new setup and same corrupted display.

  Oh, sorry. I've been busy lately. I will test when I have time.  :Smile: 

----------

## kcarlson

 *Hani wrote:*   

> I got this strange problem, when I use nxclient to connect localhost, it works perfectly, but when I try to connect from different computer with windows client connection times out.
> 
> ```
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 2168
> 
> ...

 

This happens upon any initial connection using ssh.  Connect to the server using any ssh client (putty, cygwin 's ssh, securecrt, whatever), and answer 'yes' to the above question.  It will be saved in some type of  known_hosts file on your connecting computer and you will not be asked again, unless the ssh configuration changes on the server computer.

----------

## El_UnO

Greetings, i'm trying to put freefx to work but no luck...I edited make.conf, set up the overlay and emerged the packages, but I always get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 9152
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
> ...

 

And my sshd_config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Port 22
> 
> Protocol 2
> ...

 

I have the keys setup in the same file as the nx server...allowed nx user...but with no luck. Also, i'm not sure if PAM is really needed in the SSH config. Any help would be appreciated  :Wink: 

----------

## devsk

typically, 

```
ls -al /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/ 
```

 reveals why ssh won't go thru. If the perms are not proper, it won't allow nx to login. BTW, did you add the user jpasl (I guess that is the user trying to start a new sesison) with 

```
nxserver --adduser jpasl
```

BTW, Does anybody else see the rendering artifacts with NX 2.0 backend while using WAN and RGB encoding?

----------

## devsk

the artifacts look like this:

Ugly NX Rendering

----------

## Hani

I got it to work, for some reason nxclient didnt save known-hosts file and I needed to copy it from server.

Now when I emerge nxnode-base I get this, this is part of nxnode-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch-5836.out, I can post whole file too, but it's all just "No file to patch.  Skipping patch."

```
PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/overlays/nx/net-misc/nxnode-base/files/2.0.0/nxnode-fix-nxcomp-paths.patch

=========================================

patching file nx-X11/lib/X11/Imakefile

patching file nx-X11/programs/Xserver/Imakefile

patching file nx-X11/programs/Xserver/hw/nxagent/Imakefile

patching file nx-X11/programs/Xserver/os/Imakefile

patching file nxcompext/Makefile.in

Hunk #1 FAILED at 31.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file nxcompext/Makefile.in.rej

=========================================

```

nxserver works with nx-x11-1.50 etc, but it has some bugs so I want to install newer version.

For example when I resume suspended session it fails the first time, but works on the second attempt.

----------

## El_UnO

 *devsk wrote:*   

> typically, 
> 
> ```
> ls -al /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/ 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for the reply  :Wink: 

Checked and the owner of the files is nx, which looks good to me...and yes I added the user jpasl. Still doesn't work...   :Confused: 

----------

## devsk

 *El_UnO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Checked and the owner of the files is nx, which looks good to me...and yes I added the user jpasl. Still doesn't work...  

  can you post 'ls -al' of that directory? The idea is to catch errors which you are not seeing, right? You will have to show to others for that to happen.

----------

## El_UnO

 *devsk wrote:*   

> can you post 'ls -al' of that directory? The idea is to catch errors which you are not seeing, right? You will have to show to others for that to happen.

 

Ok then, here is the output:

```

# ls -al /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/

total 16

drwx------ 2 nx root  4096 Aug  9 13:16 .

drwx------ 3 nx root  4096 Aug  9 13:16 ..

-rw------- 1 nx root  602 Aug  9 16:52 authorized_keys2

-rw------- 1 nx root  602 Aug  9 16:52 server.id_dsa.pub.key

```

Any hints?

----------

## devsk

why is client.id_dsa.key missing from there? I don't think ebuild deletes it. The keys go in pair, and hence if client.id_dsa.key is present in that directory, its easier to test if that is the key the client has installed. Easiest way for you is to use nxkeygen to recreate the key pair and transfer client.id_dsa.key to the client (leave it in that directory as well for future reference), import it in the profile on client side and retry the connection.

----------

## devsk

StifflerStealth,

regarding changes to nxnode-base ebuild:

MAKEOPTS=-j1 is required in the places I mentioned. nxspool will not build on machines which have MAKEOPTS=-j2/3. Your latest ebuilds are not fixed for this.

econf doesn't work nxdekstop. Please replace it with ./configure

Its a shame that I reported these earlier and are still not incorporated.

----------

## devsk

 *Quote:*   

> the artifacts look like this:
> 
> Ugly NX Rendering

 

Ok, I have nailed it down to one option in the NX engine. If I select 0 memory cache size, the corruption doesn't happen. So, the corruption is coming from the memory cache handling code. Note that I can have as big a disk cache as I want, without any corruption.

Now, I am back to the original speeds and looks of NX. A very happy camper here!

----------

## SnEptUne

 *devsk wrote:*   

> why is client.id_dsa.key missing from there? I don't think ebuild deletes it. The keys go in pair, and hence if client.id_dsa.key is present in that directory, its easier to test if that is the key the client has installed. Easiest way for you is to use nxkeygen to recreate the key pair and transfer client.id_dsa.key to the client (leave it in that directory as well for future reference), import it in the profile on client side and retry the connection.

 

I don't think client.id_dsa.key and server.id_dsa.key are needed, as long as the public key is added to the /usr/NX/home/.ssh/authorized_keys2 file and the private key is included in the nxclient, it should work.

----------

## arkepp

So what's the current status? If I install a 32bit chroot and set makeopts to -j1, any chance I can have a working NX 2.0 installation by the end of the day?

----------

## BlackB1rd

I've upgraded to freenx 0.6.0_alpha (latest svn), and of course re-configured things, but I'm unable to establish a session with both Linux and Windows clients version 2.0.

This is what I get, after it tries to negotiate with the server:

```

NXPROXY - Version 2.0.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2006 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '16475'.

Session: Starting session at 'Thu Aug 24 15:31:04 2006'.

Info: Connecting to remote host '*removed_wan_ip*:5000'.

Info: Aborting the procedure due to signal '15'.

Session: Session terminated at 'Thu Aug 24 15:31:39 2006'.

```

While I'm typing this, and try to re-produce the problem with SSL enabled, it somehow succeeds! Don't understand why, since I tried it many times with SSL enabled... But well, it still doesn't work without SSL (and should, right? I got it working before with 0.5.0) so there still should be a solution for this. From the server debug log set at 7, I get this:

```

startsession  --link="wan" --backingstore="1" --nodelay="1" --cache="16M" --images="64M" --media="0" --session="telecity" --type="unix-kde" --geometry="1280x1024+160+60" --kbtype="pc102/us" --screeninfo="1280x1024x24+render"

&link=wan&backingstore=1&nodelay=1&cache=16M&images=64M&media=0&session=telecity&type=unix-kde&geometry=1280x1024+160+60&kbtype=pc102/us

&screeninfo=1280x1024x24+render&clientproto=1.5.0&user=joost&userip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx&uniqueid=CB436B943BEC6E5D30DEB33B97344515&display=1000&host=127.0.0.1

Password:

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-60-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: nx1-1000-CB436B943BEC6E5D30DEB33B97344515

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 96b1dd187de913875ef413dfab6d69d8

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 84.245.3.57

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 96b1dd187de913875ef413dfab6d69d8

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 1009 Session status: starting

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 105 bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 1001 Bye.

NX> 105

```

As far as I can tell, it starts the session and immediately ends it. Since it seems to work with SSL enabled, I don't think it has anything to do with libraries?

----------

## QkEterror

NX worked fine for a while with me, but one way or the other it stopped working. If I try to run nxagent now it returns:

```
nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined symbol: _NXEnableCleanGet
```

I already tried to svn the latest build, but that doesn't help. Did I miss something?

The problem is solved. Apparently my KDE was broken.

By the way. Would it be a good idea to collect all the problems and solutions in the startpost? I must say it's very hard to find solutions that are already given. If I have time I will try to collect a few.

----------

## kangboo

freenx 0.6 + nx 2.0.0 works fine here but only with prebuilt. it fails to compile the nx-x11 equivalent from nxnode because of some header mess still.

----------

## osx-addict

I'm not running on a Gentoo system per-se, but an FC3 based system (for the server part of things) and am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.. I've built my own freenx from the sources and am using the freenx-0.5.0 scripts to run things.  I'm able to login the nx user and then it logs in myself under my account just fine (verified with ps -ef).. It claims its starting xterm (I'm starting out easy), but it times out after >30 seconds.. Now, during this time, I can see xterm running and I've even set my own display (in another window) to :1000 to try to open a new xterm (using my ReflectionX Xwindows server on my XP box) and using truss I've found that xterm starts but hangs (waiting on a read operation).  I'm hoping this is not due to our corporate firewall I'm forced to use at work.  I'm able to get a nice ssh connection going to my home server just fine using SecureCRT (on WinXP of course) -- is that good enough to get freenx going too without other firewall holes needed?  Using plain old X-forwarding, I can open a regular Xterm from my home machine to my ReflectionX server just fine so I know my X is working OK..

I'm obviously using the windows client from NoMachine and have all of the odd tweaks in place such as the 1.5 backwards feature (even though I'm using a 2.x client downloaded yesterday).  Any ideas?

Below is the list of processes started on the server at home

```

nx       15652 15635  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/expect /usr/NX/bin/nxnode-login -- ssh rickf 22 /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

nx       15654 15652  1 17:54 pts/2    00:00:00 ssh -2 -x -l rickf 127.0.0.1 -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts 1 -p 22 /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

root     15659  6605  2 17:54 ?        00:00:00 sshd: rickf [priv]

rickf    15663 15659  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 sshd: rickf@notty

rickf    15664 15663  5 17:54 ?        00:00:00 tcsh -c /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

rickf    15690 15664 14 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

rickf    15862 15690  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

rickf    15863 15690  5 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

rickf    15864 15862  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

rickf    15868 15862  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 tee /home/rickf/.nx/C-blah.com-1000-C5F40AB807FDAAF60D30742DCCCCB41B/session

rickf    15871 15864  7 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/NX/bin/nxagent -persistent -R -name NX - rickf@blah.com:1000 - sample (GPL Edition) -option /home/rickf/.nx/C-blah.com-1000-C5F40AB807FDAAF60D30742DCCCCB41B/options -kbtype pc102/en_US +bs :1000

rickf    15869 15862  8 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/NX/bin/nxnode --startsession

rickf    15887 15871  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/NX/bin/nxagent -persistent -R -name NX - rickf@blah.com:1000 - sample (GPL Edition) -option /home/rickf/.nx/C-blah.com-1000-C5F40AB807FDAAF60D30742DCCCCB41B/options -kbtype pc102/en_US +bs :1000

rickf    15905 15863  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

rickf    15908 15905  0 17:54 ?        00:00:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xsetroot -solid #222E45

```

Below is the output captured in my session log :

```

NXAGENT - Version 2.0.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2006 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '15871'.

Session: Starting session at 'Wed Sep  6 17:54:05 2006'.

Loop: WARNING! Ignoring unknown option 'kbload' with value 'pc102/en_US'.

Warning: Ignoring unknown option 'kbload' with value 'pc102/en_US'.

Loop: WARNING! Ignoring unknown option 'keymap' with value 'en_US'.

Warning: Ignoring unknown option 'keymap' with value 'en_US'.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '15871'.

Info: Waiting for connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '5000'.

```

Here's the log from the server :

```

-- NX SERVER START:  - ORIG_COMMAND=

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50 OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: rickf

NX> 102 Password: 

Info: Auth method: passdb ssh 

NX> 103 Welcome to: blah.com user: rickf

NX> 105 listsession --user="rickf" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1280x1024x32+render" --type="unix-default"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'rickf' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: rickf

NX> 105 startsession  --rootless="1" --virtualdesktop="0" --link="adsl" --backingstore="1" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --media="0" --imagecompressionmethod="-1" --imagecompressionlevel="-1" --render="1" --session="sample" --type="unix-default" --kbload=" --kbload=pc102/en_US" --keymap=" --keymap=en_US" --kbtype="pc102/en_US" --keybd="1" --screeninfo="1280x990x32+render" 

&rootless=1&virtualdesktop=0&link=adsl&backingstore=1&nodelay=1&encryption=1&cache=8M&images=32M&media=0&imagecompressionmethod=-1&imagecompressionlevel=-1&render=1&session=sample&type=unix-default&kbload=&kbload=pc102/en_US&keymap=&keymap=en_US&kbtype=pc102/en_US&keybd=1&screeninfo=1280x990x32+render&clientproto=1.5.0&user=rickf&userip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx&uniqueid=C5F40AB807FDAAF60D30742DCCCCB41B&display=1000&host=127.0.0.1 

rickf@127.0.0.1's password: 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50 OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: blah.com-1000-C5F40AB807FDAAF60D30742DCCCCB41B

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-default

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 67879f14af2d7849b1b10ca33688440d

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 67879f14af2d7849b1b10ca33688440d

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-default

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 105 bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1001 Bye.

```

----------

## osx-addict

Ok.. Interestingly enough, I've been able to get it to work with my OS-X client, but needed to uncheck both the zlib compression and the SSL encryption options which I was under the impression should be enabled... I'll try it tomorrow morning at work and see if it magically starts working over there.  Strange..   So far so good though.. 

-- Rick

----------

## osx-addict

Ok.. I give up.. I can't get it to work using regular old encrypted traffic at work, but can get it to work fine at home (where there are no firewall issues).. I'm not horribly interested in punching a bunch of holes in my firewall for the 5xxx port range so I'll stick to my traditional ssh port forwarding I'm currently using to run X11 via my SecureCRT shell on Windows.. If anyone has other things to suggest, I'm all ears.. I'd love to get this working, but it just seems like something is broken somewhere for regular old encrypted traffic.

----------

## dstcruz

I've been working on getting NX setup on my gentoo box for quite some time now.  I HAVE to use the 2.x clients from !M due to the fact that I also run cygwin and the windows machine and previous versions of the client do not play nice with cygwin.

The wiki page (http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_FreeNX_Server) is so convoluted with different opinions as to how to set things up, that it is not possible to really follow it.

Are there any news on getting the !M nxserver 2.0 binaries into portage?  Their free package looks promising, but when trying to install from the .tar it tells me that it can't tell what distro I'm using !!! LOL.

If we could update the howto and the wiki that would be great!  If these pages can contain centralized documentation for how to achieve compatibility with the 2.x !M clients that will also be marvelous.

Daniel.

----------

## devsk

NX 2.1.0 is out today. When are we going to see some new ebuilds for 2.1.0 in svn? I am already waiting, StifflerStealth...  :Smile: 

----------

## dstcruz

Is there an overlay with the latest NoMachine NX servers?

----------

## Tlaloc

Not really need for an overlay if you want to try it. Just download the compressed tars of nxclient, nxnode and nxserver and follow the installation instructions. As distribution to specify for the install scripts debian worked for me, since the only thing that wasn't installed were the init scripts and if you use Nx through ssh that doesn't matter. All other Nx stuff goes to /usr/NX I think (if someone can please confirm).

Unfortunately for me suspend new a NX session that was X-forwarded still doesn't work.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bye, Val.

----------

## krisse

 *QkEterror wrote:*   

> NX worked fine for a while with me, but one way or the other it stopped working. If I try to run nxagent now it returns:
> 
> ```
> nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1: undefined symbol: _NXEnableCleanGet
> ```
> ...

 

I'm having this problem too. --It's even persisted throughout a whole world re-emerge! QkEterror, exactly what was wrong with KDE and how did you fix it?

----------

## krisse

Nevermind. Found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458542-highlight-libxcompext.html

----------

## mana

Hi guys  :Smile: 

i finaly solved my keyboard-mapping problem issuing "ln  -snf   ../../share/X11/xkb   /usr/lib/X11/xkb" .. so with that success  :Very Happy:  i am looking for other coastlines, such as freenx 0.6.0-alpha  :Wink:  .. i used the ebuild in the NX-overlay but, of course, failed.

I dont want to spam this thread so I'd like to know where the best place is to discuss those even more bleeding edge issues with freenx. Any recommendations?

have a nice week  :Smile: 

greets

Mana

----------

## QkEterror

Hi Mana,

I'm following this thread for quite some time now and I think this is the one if you want to discuss the "bleeding edge issues".

Unfortunately the last weeks, little postings have been done. I think that's mainly because StifflerStealth doesn't seem to have

time to work on the project and the rest of the posters don't have enough knowledge to continue the project. (at least I haven't)

So if you know how to continue, I and a lot of other guys here with me would probably be very greatfull.

----------

## mana

Hehe  :Wink:  thank you QkEterror for your reply. I'd too would like to see

some movement in the whole freenx issues as this projekt is very important

and _very_ usefull. If you look at the pace at which nomachine releases

new versions i get the feeling that we are allways three steps behind

and probably allways will if. But this is a thing that, i guess, should be

discussed on the freenx mailinglist.

To state that clear *g* I am at no means a gentoo developer, freenx-insider

or anything close to that  :Very Happy:  .. i am an enthusiast and i like working

bleeding edge software *g*. If i can help to make those things work with

whatever contribution i am willing to do it. But i cannot lead the

development of ebuilds for gentoo  :Wink: 

have a nice weekend guys

Mana

----------

## imanassypov

Good time of day everyone,

I just upgraded the xorg to v.7 branch on my gentoo box, now my nxserver sessions wont work. I get a very similar output to the one already posted on this thread, however the solution with symlinking the fonts directory did not work for me. Here is the snapshot of the 'details' from the nx client:

```
NXPROXY - Version 1.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2005 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '32245'.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/262144/8192KB/8192KB.

Info: Using image cache parameters 1/1/32768KB.

Info: Using adsl link parameters 8192/8/10/50.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-7' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression level 3.

Info: Using ZLIB data threshold set to 32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression level 6.

Info: Using remote ZLIB data compression level 3.

Info: Using remote ZLIB stream compression level 6.

Info: No suitable cache file found.

Info: Starting X protocol compression.

Info: Established X server connection.

Info: Using shared memory support in X server.

Info: End of session requested by signal '15' 'SIGTERM'.

Info: Waiting for cleanup timeout to complete.

Info: Shutting down the link and exiting.

Warning: Parent process appears to be dead. Exiting keeper.

Warning: Parent process appears to be dead. Exiting watchdog.
```

```
NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50-SVN OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: appserv-1008-17D69B367BC1C5CC8DA495626CAA80D5

NX> 705 Session display: 1008

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: a6150b1f823d29ab67e0545b77de9148

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: a6150b1f823d29ab67e0545b77de9148

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 105 bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

```

The box is EMT64.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

-igor

----------

## teva24

freenx.  My story:

For the last two weeks I've been really trying to get this working.  Did the portage supported ebuild, tried the tar from the nomachine site, tried other ebuilds around the net... Nothing worked (too many dependicies, missing *.so files, config files in weird places).

I actually gave up the idea of a gentoo vm (vmware-server) of freenx and made a fedora core vm just to see if it even works.  

Fedora works, but it was butt slow, as fedora is compiled for p4's and i have a p3... anyway.

So seeing that it was indeed possible, I redoubled my efforts and finally today got it working.  *joy*

I followed the instructions back on page 24 and made an overlay that included ALL of the files in http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/nx/testing/net-misc/

I then ran a ebuild %pkg% manifest on all of the ebuilds from that website.

I have already merged the non~ kde, so i did a 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nxserver-freenx    <- .6 alpha version (to get the latest version, as the .5 version didn't work)

*note*: I did have to disable distcc and reduce (parallel compiles) -j to 1 (from 5) otherwise it threw errors.

then proceded to have to make a symlink to the nxloadcfg in /usr/bin  from /usr/NX/bin   after that nxserver works perfectly

nxserver --adduser and nxserver --passwd and the start and restart all work.

And best of all i can connect and use my virtual kde computer.

And I don't want to start anything but the speedup from the fedora vm to gentoo was about 4x.  moving windows, launching apps, all much faster, thank you for this thread!

-Teva24

Currently using xorg-7.0-r1, kde 3.52 and freenx-0.6.0_alpha20060711

----------

## mana

Oookay teva, freenx-alpha, this is interesting  :Smile:  .. are you using a 2.0 / 2.1 nomachine-clients? Windows and Linux?

I did not succeed with freenx 0.6 alpha so i still get some yellow artifacts on fonts, expecialy "i" and "l" *lol* .. but only with 2.0 clients . I Hoped to solve that issue with an upgrade .. somehwat strange because i never read about it ..

I will propably give 0.6 alpha another try on a very clean gentoo system without the fucked up NATed vservers ...

ehm and imanassypov, i think your error-log is not sufficent .. you should increase verbosity or look elsewhere on your system for more information ...

greets

Mana

----------

## imanassypov

Gentlemen,

I got my issue resolved. Follow http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:HOWTO_FreeNX_Server, the bottom section explains nx installation for Xorg 7.0.

-it works

-igor

----------

## eddmendonca

Hi everyone, 

After spending two days reading everything I could google, this forums, wikis, ubunto forums, other forums 

and bug reports (old and news), even after I read this hole thread of posts, I can't seem to get this 

nx-server up and running, simply can't find the solution for my problem...  :Sad: 

I'm working from an SSH connection on my office box (where i want my nxserver) from my laptop (both gentoo)!

nxagent works, nxssh works... using the default nomachine DSA key... working with SVN nxserver-freenx 0.6 alpha and nxclient 2.0.

Seting up gives me the following:

```
nxagent works, nxssh works...

Setting up /usr/NX/etc ...done

Generating public/private dsa key pair.

Your identification has been saved in /usr/NX/etc/users.id_dsa.

Your public key has been saved in /usr/NX/etc/users.id_dsa.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

fe:46:31:7a:51:8b:a5:56:af:4d:19:6a:5a:63:a6:35 root@d5Scyrus

Setting up /usr/NX/var/db ...done

Setting up /var/log/nxserver.log ...done

Setting up special user "nx" ...Creating mailbox: File exists

done

Setting up known_hosts and authorized_keys2 ...done

Setting up permissions ...done

----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Invalid value "DEFAULT_X_SESSION=/etc/X11/xdm/Xsession"

         Users might not be able to request a default X session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_KDE=startkde"

         Users will not be able to request a KDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=gnome-session"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

  Warnings occured during config check.

  To enable these features please correct the configuration file.

<---- done

----> Testing your nxserver connection ...

Permission denied (publickey,password,hostbased).

Fatal error: Could not connect to NX Server.

Please check your ssh setup:

The following are _examples_ of what you might need to check.

        - Make sure "nx" is one of the AllowUsers in sshd_config.

    (or that the line is outcommented/not there)

        - Make sure your sshd allows public key authentication.

        - Make sure your sshd is really running on port 22.

        - Make sure your sshd_config AuthorizedKeysFile in sshd_config is set to authorized_keys2.

    (this should be a filename not a pathname+filename)
```

I don't have KDE, I have enlightment DR17 on office and XFCE on my laptop (don't know if relevant)!

When I try to connect from my laptop with nxclient 2.0 (using default key):

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 9571

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options

NX> 200 Connected to address: <<some ip>> on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.
```

Can anyone help me?Last edited by eddmendonca on Fri Oct 27, 2006 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dlareh

I'm having a display problem which is difficult to describe.  Here is a screenshot showing fluxbox, xterms, and

 gnome-terminals side-by-side for comparison:

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5812/shot200610271711ol0.png

The fluxbox menu fonts are black instead of white, and many other things like window decorations are also black

instead of bluish-gray.  xterm starts with a white background which becomes black as I type (or if I run `clear`)

and is not displaying the prompt colors correctly.  gnome-terminal looks fine except for the black window decorations

and illegible title bar.

The problem is the same when I connect from other machines.

----------

## mana

eddmendonca are you sure you need to set a new key? It should be enough to use the keys delivered, as it is the nomachine key and though available on the client .. you might want to check that  :Smile: 

Or just try the nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1 from portage.

----------

## pops45042

Freenx is really, really sweet. However, its such a pain to setup and get working in its current state!

Paul

----------

## pops45042

Has anyone successfully gotten freenx-server version 0.5.0.20060311-r1 working? I'd like to compare some of my files to figure out what I'm doing wrong.

Paul

----------

## stuherbert

Just thought I'd warn everyone ... I'm currently reworking the ebuilds in the NX overlay.  Until I'm done, the overlay's unlikely to work for you.

I'm tackling things in this order:

a) Get freenx-0.5.0 working well w/ nx-x11-1.5.0 & nxclient 1.5.0

b) Get the GPL'd 2X server working

c) Get the commercial NX-2.1 server working w/ nxclient 2.x

d) Look at freenx w/ nxclient 2.x

If anyone wants to help in any way, let me know.  #gentoo-nx on IRC or an email to stuart at gentoo.org is best.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## mana

Thanks for the warning  :Smile: 

I Think most people here will make for good testers.

One additional thought: Most users here seem to have problems tracking down the actual Problem with their freenx install. This makes me think that either there is to confusing or not enough error output on the whole process. Or maybe even higher counts the lenght of the component chain and a lack of understanding how they work together.

So if some insider might technicaly explain the whole connection, login, session-creation, running process in short simple words it might help us sheeps to find the broken link(s) better  :Smile: 

Greets

Mana

----------

## thebigslide

I'm trying to install freenx on amd64.  I'm using:

```
net-misc/nx-x11-bin-1.5.0

net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r4

net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0-r2

net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0-r2

net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1

net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0-r2

net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0
```

```

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-ck12-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-ck12-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sat, 04 Nov 2006 17:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdread elibc_glibc esd fortran gdbm gecko-sdk gif gimpprint gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hash iconv imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kernel_linux krb5 libcacadts libg++ linguas_en ming mng mp3 mpeg mpm-threadpool mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nxclient ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session sndfile spell spl ssl svg tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l vcd video_cards_fglrx vorbis wmf xml xorg xprint xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I've followed the instructions in the wiki and I'm still getting denied access.  What's with the nx user?  Is it assumed I'm to authenticate the default server setup as nx?  Why do I have to create this user?

When I try to connect with nxclient, I'm just getting 'authentication failed for user $user' whether $user is my regular user (who I've added with 'nxserver --useradd ryan' and set the pw to be the same as my system password for now, for the sake of troubleshooting), or nx (who I similarly setup and for whome I made a default .fluxbox directory).

nxclient has no details

I run ssh on port 443 on this server so I can access it via a particular firewall, I've modified the sshd_config, node.conf (the ssh port) and nxclient is trying to connect to localhost:443

I modified /etc/env.d/50nxpaths and added a line LDPATH=/usr/NX/lib

I did ssh-keygen -d and copied the .pub into /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys

I've changed the configuration in node.conf and sshd_config to use authorized_keys and restarted both services.

Logging is set to level 6 and NX_LOGFILE=/var/log/nxserver.log (which is nx:nx 0664)

I'm not even getting a message in the log file when the user is denied access.

Can anyone determine how I screwed it up

----------

## stuherbert

There is a new nxserver-freenx package available in the NX overlay.  The package includes a number of fixes for installation-related problems.

To install it, use:

```

layman -a nx

emerge -uavD '=nxserver-freenx-0.5.0-r1'

nxsetup --override --install

```

NOTE: make sure that you specify the version to install, otherwise you'll get the nxserver-freenx package from the Portage tree!

Best regards,

Stu[/code]

----------

## thebigslide

Hello, thank you for the overlay.  I have installed the overlay, cleaned the old packages and /usr/NX and emerged the ebuilds from the overlay.  I had to first add a ~amd64 keyword to the nxclient ebuild and redigest, not sure if that's intentional or not.  While compiling nx, I noticed the following in the output:

```
gcc -o ./libXft.so.2.1~ -shared -Wl,-soname,libXft.so.2 xftcolor.o xftdbg.o xftdpy.o xftdraw.o xftextent.o xftfont.o xftinit.o xftlist.o xftname.o xftstr.o xftswap.o xftxlfd.o xftfreetype.o xftglyphs.o xftrender.o xftcore.o -L../../exports/lib -lXrender -lXext -lX11 -lfontconfig -lexpat -lfreetype -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: ../../exports/lib/libfreetype.a(ftbase.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

../../exports/lib/libfreetype.a: could not read symbols: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

+ rm -f libXft.so.2

+ ln -s libXft.so.2.1 libXft.so.2

+ rm -f ../../exports/lib/libXft.so.2

+ cd ../../exports/lib

+ ln -s ../../lib/Xft/libXft.so.2 .

rm -f libXft.so.2.1

mv -f libXft.so.2.1~ libXft.so.2.1

mv: cannot stat `libXft.so.2.1~': No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [libXft.so.2.1] Error 1

make[4]: Target `all' not remade because of errors.

```

Emerge continued nonetheless and merged nx irregardless.  Is this anything to be concerned about?

I am about to try it out.

EDIT:

I ran nxsetup --override --install, fixed some errors resulting from no link from /usr/lib/nx/lib to /usr/lib/nx/lib64, but I also got

```
Error: Could not find 1.5.0 version string in nxagent. NX 1.5.0 backend is needed for this version of FreeNX.
```

nxagent doesn't seem to have a switch that announces version and 

```
equery belongs `which nxagent`

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/nxagent in *... ]

net-misc/nx-1.5.0 (/usr/bin/nxagent)

```

/etc/nxserver/node.conf says

```
ENABLE_2_0_0_BACKEND="0"

# ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND="1"
```

I'm unsure if that commented line is supported syntax for this version of freenx.  I tried with and without the line commented out, though.

Ryan

----------

## Judge584

Hi,

I'm trying to install nxserver-freenx-0.5.0-r1 on Gentoo amd64...

first error: doing an nxsetup --override --install give me this:

nxsetup --override --install

------> It is recommended that you use the NoMachine key for

        easier setup. If you answer "y", FreeNX creates a custom

        KeyPair and expects you to setup your clients manually.

        "N" is default and uses the NoMachine key for installation.

 Do you want to use your own custom KeyPair? [y/N] NSetting up /etc/nxserver ...done

Setting up /var/lib/nxserver/db ...done

Setting up /var/log/nxserver.log ...done

Setting up known_hosts and authorized_keys2 ...done

Setting up permissions ...done

----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find nxdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find nxviewer in /usr/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Error: Invalid value "PATH_LIB=/usr/lib/NX/lib"

Error: Invalid value "AGENT_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/NX/lib"

Error: Invalid value "PROXY_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/NX/lib"

Error: Invalid value "APPLICATION_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/NX/lib"

Error: Invalid value "APPLICATION_LIBRARY_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/NX/lib/libX11.so.6.2:/usr/lib/NX/lib/libXext.so.6.4:/usr/lib/NX/lib/libXcomp.so.1:/usr/lib/NX/lib/libXcompext.so.1:/usr/lib/NX/lib/libXrender.so.1.2"

Warning: Invalid value "DEFAULT_X_SESSION=/etc/X11/xdm/Xsession"

         Users might not be able to request a default X session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=/etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBMOUNT=smbmount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBUMOUNT=smbumount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Error: Could not find 1.5.0 version string in nxagent. NX 1.5.0 backend is needed for this version of FreeNX.

So I have created a symlink:

cd /usr/lib64/NX

ln -s lib lib64

now: an nxsetup --override --install give me this:

------> It is recommended that you use the NoMachine key for

        easier setup. If you answer "y", FreeNX creates a custom

        KeyPair and expects you to setup your clients manually.

        "N" is default and uses the NoMachine key for installation.

 Do you want to use your own custom KeyPair? [y/N] NSetting up /etc/nxserver ...done

Setting up /var/lib/nxserver/db ...done

Setting up /var/log/nxserver.log ...done

Setting up known_hosts and authorized_keys2 ...done

Setting up permissions ...done

----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find nxdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find nxviewer in /usr/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "DEFAULT_X_SESSION=/etc/X11/xdm/Xsession"

         Users might not be able to request a default X session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=/etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBMOUNT=smbmount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBUMOUNT=smbumount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Error: Could not find 1.5.0 version string in nxagent. NX 1.5.0 backend is needed for this version of FreeNX.

  Errors occured during config check.

  Please correct the configuration file.

So I have modified the /etc/nxserver/node.conf file and I have put this line in:

DEFAULT_X_SESSION=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

now, an nxsetup --override --install give me this:

----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find nxdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find nxviewer in /usr/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=/etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBMOUNT=smbmount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_SMBUMOUNT=smbumount". You'll not be able to use SAMBA.

Error: Could not find 1.5.0 version string in nxagent. NX 1.5.0 backend is needed for this version of FreeNX.

  Errors occured during config check.

  Please correct the configuration file.

If I try to connect via my Windows FreeNx client, the connection is etablished, then it starts to negociate link parameters, and finally crash on this:

Info: Display running with pid '3848' and handler '0xf067a'.

NXPROXY - Version 2.1.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2006 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '1004'.

Session: Starting session at 'Thu Nov  9 12:30:17 2006'.

Info: Connecting to remote host 'xx.xx.xx.xx:5002'.

Info: Aborting the procedure due to signal '15'.

Session: Session terminated at 'Thu Nov  9 12:30:42 2006'.

Any ideas?

12:48 EDIT: I think I have understand my problem...: 

the log of my NX client show this: 

Info: Connecting to remote host 'xx.xx.xx.xx:5002'.

Or, i'm at work behind a proxy/firewall...so I know the only way to connect to my home-pc is to tunnel ALL traffic in my ssh connection on port 443...

So I have done this:

1°)setup Putty to open a connection on xx.xx.xx.xx:443 and to tunnel 

2°)setup putty to tunnel localhost:5900 to my home machine on port 443

    setup putty to tunnel localhost:5002 to my home machine on port 5002

    setup putty to tunnel localhost:5002 to my home machine on port 5003

3°)Now, when i launch my FreeNx client, it connect, show me a xwindow with the freenx logo and then imediatly close the connection.

the log show me this: 

Info: Display running with pid '972' and handler '0x2b0550'.

NXPROXY - Version 2.1.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2006 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '3796'.

Session: Starting session at 'Thu Nov  9 13:03:22 2006'.

Info: Connecting to remote host 'localhost:5003'.

Info: Connection to remote proxy 'localhost:5003' established.

Warning: Connected to remote NXPROXY version 1.5.0 with local version 2.1.0.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Warning: Font server connections not supported by the remote proxy.

Info: Using adsl link parameters 512/24/1/0.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/262144/8192KB/8192KB.

Info: Using image streaming parameters 50/128/1024KB/2048/256.

Info: Using image cache parameters 1/1/32768KB.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-7' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression 3/3/32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression 6/6.

Info: No suitable cache file found.

Info: Using remote server 'localhost:5003'.

Session: Session started at 'Thu Nov  9 13:03:22 2006'.

Info: Established X server connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/2048K.

Error: Failure reading from the peer proxy.

Error: Connection with remote peer broken.

Error: Please check the state of your network and retry.

Session: Session terminated at 'Thu Nov  9 13:03:23 2006'.

any ideas?

----------

## stuherbert

Judge - the nxserver-freenx package is for x86 only at the moment.  I'll post a message here when I have committed a version that also works on amd64.

Best regards,

Stu

----------

## mana

If you fear the complexity of a 32-bit chroot, maybe try your luck with a gentoo-vserver kernel. You can setup a 32-bit vserver on a 64-bit vserver-host.

----------

## mana

i am setting up the latest freenx on a seperate vserver, all went fine so far though i had to get used to the new place for the configs. A problem persists after successful authentication of my user a connection attempt to 127.0.0.1 is made. Problem is: there is no such thing as a "local" loopback device on a vserver. I would instead use on of the IPs on a dummy or a real interface that is associated but the nxserver script doesnt seem to react on the localhost-ip in /etc/hosts .. i will try and crawl through the scrpts to look for this piece of hardcode.

Can you give a hint on that stuherbert?

```
NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: mana

NX> 105 startsession --session="ppnx" --type="unix-kde" --cache="32M" --images="64M" --link="isdn" --kbtype="pc102/de" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="never" --geometry="1260x1000" --media="0" --agent_server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1260x1000x16+render" 

ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused

Killed by signal 15.

```

many greets  :Smile: 

Mana

----------

## mana

After changing /usr/bin/nxserver line 923 

```
SERVER_HOST="127.0.0.1
```

 to my desired IP, i got a step further up to where, as often, nxagent exits with 1  :Wink:  .. this is where i cannot tell what it could be.

here is the complete log:

```
-- NX SERVER START: -c /usr/bin/nxserver - ORIG_COMMAND=

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50 OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: mana

NX> 102 Password:

Info: Auth method: passdb

NX> 103 Welcome to: 88.198.142.19 user: mana

NX> 105 listsession --user="mana" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1260x971x16+render" --type="unix-kde"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'mana' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: mana

NX> 105 startsession --session="ppnx" --type="unix-kde" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --link="lan" --kbtype="pc102/de" --nodelay="1" --backingstore="when_requested" --geometry="1260x924" --media="0" --agent_

server="" --agent_user="" agent_password="******""  --screeninfo="1260x924x16+render"

&session=ppnx&type=unix-kde&cache=8M&images=32M&link=lan&kbtype=pc102/de&nodelay=1&backingstore=when_requested&geometry=1260x924&media=0&agent_server=&agent_user=&agent_password=******&screeninfo=1260x924x

16+render&clientproto=1.5.0&user=mana&userip=85.25.131.110&uniqueid=5868F16CABD45158434DFA7B0B40F8A8&display=1000&host=88.198.142.19

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-50 OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: 88.198.142.19-1000-5868F16CABD45158434DFA7B0B40F8A8

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 1572ca5ce63768057b16be385395cc79

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 85.25.131.110

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 1572ca5ce63768057b16be385395cc79

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 0

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 105 NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1001 Bye.

```

----------

## mana

Silly me! .. The KDE-Install that i did failed without my recognition. So no "startkde" could be found by nxagent ..  it would be GREAT if such error messages could be somehow piped through to the logfiles  :Wink: 

many greets, ill post back further results if there is something interesting  :Smile: 

----------

## mana

As you probably read, i installed nxserver-freenx-0.5.0-r1 with succes .. but i have problems with "ALT Gr" key, for example to type an @ .. this problem now exists for as long as i know freenx  :Sad: (( .. i kind of solved the problem with issuing "ln -snf ../../share/X11/xkb /usr/lib/X11/xkb" ..

i cant help it   :Mad: 

----------

## mana

waaahoo i (re)found my solution. I Added

```
COMMAND_XMODMAP=/usr/bin/xmodmap

COMMAND_XKBCOMP=/usr/bin/xkbcomp
```

to my node.conf and now it works  :Surprised: )

Next comes smbmount, printing-support and multimedia-support  :Very Happy:  .. 

greets

Mana

----------

## nahpets

The package 'nx' was being blocked by 'nx-x11' and friends, so I cleaned out all the packages emerge was complaining about and then emerged nx.  The new install went fine and  I noticed that all nxserver related files have been moved out of /usr/NX.. The problem is that I can no longer log in.  I've set everything up and added a user 'stephan' and set the password properly using 'nxserver --passwd stephan', but I keep getting this all the time:

```

ELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50 OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: stephan

NX> 102 Password:

Info: Auth method: passdb ssh

NX> 404 ERROR: wrong password or login

NX> 999 Bye

```

I have a file 'password' in /etc/nxserver, so everything looks good there.  I searched through this whole thread and didn't see this problem, though maybe I missed it (maybe the theread should be split??).  Anyways, please let me know of any possible solutions.   Shown below are the versions of nx I have installed:

```

# equery list -i nx

[ Searching for package 'nx' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nx-1.5.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxclient-1.5.0-r5 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0-r1 (0)

```

----------

## janus4

 *nahpets wrote:*   

> The package 'nx' was being blocked by 'nx-x11' and friends, so I cleaned out all the packages emerge was complaining about and then emerged nx.  The new install went fine and  I noticed that all nxserver related files have been moved out of /usr/NX.. The problem is that I can no longer log in.  I've set everything up and added a user 'stephan' and set the password properly using 'nxserver --passwd stephan', but I keep getting this all the time:
> 
> ```
> 
> ELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-50 OS (GPL)
> ...

 

I have done the following to get Freenx 0.5. and client 1.5.0 working:

unmerged all nx packages. Unmasked nx, nxclient and nxserver-freenx as mentioned above.

As root: nxsetup --override there is an big error, but it creates the Key within /etc/nxserver.

Then i copied users.id_dsa.pub to the _local_ users ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file.

Thats all. Worked very fast. (I have not tried the keyboard yet ;-)  )

----------

## nahpets

I got it to work by using ENABLE_PASSDB_AUTHENTICATION="0".  Either SSH or SU authentication works, but using PASSDB doesn't.  I also read somewhere that PASSDB is deprecated because it ends up being a pain to maintain an extra password for each user because only root can execute 'nxserver --passwd'.  If you have password authentication disabled like I do, you SU authentication is the way to go.

On another note, does anyone know if using SU authentication leaves a security hole?

----------

## rpmohn

Something is not right with colors between xorg 7.x (I'm on 7.1 right now) and nxserver-freenx (0.5.0-r1)  :Sad:  . I keep getting errors like this when I run terminals:

```
xterm: Cannot allocate color green

xterm: Cannot allocate color white

xterm: Cannot allocate color black

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 2, (29)

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 2, (29)

aterm: can't load color "Red3", colorID = 3, (29)

aterm: can't load color "Red3", colorID = 3, (29)
```

I only get these when I'm in remotely through NX, and I never had this problem before I upgraded to modular X. I've looked at code, recompiled, etc, but no luck. I've got rgb.txt in 

```
/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt
```

 Anybody else have this and solve it?

Thanks! -RPM

----------

## rpmohn

 *rpmohn wrote:*   

> Something is not right with colors between xorg 7.x (I'm on 7.1 right now) and nxserver-freenx (0.5.0-r1)  . I keep getting errors like this when I run terminals:
> 
> ```
> xterm: Cannot allocate color green
> 
> ...

 

I think I'm getting closer, but still so far away  :Sad:  . At the top of each session file under ~/.nx/ is the following line

```
Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/share/X11'
```

and yet that is exactly where the file is located!

```
# ls -l /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17371 Oct 31 08:39 /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt
```

Please help!

Thanks -RPM

----------

## pops45042

Could anyone link me to a guide that deals with installing the latest version of the ebuild from the devlopers overlay?

Thanks,

Paul

----------

## mana

I dont think that there is any written down guide for latest bleeding edge. Just unmerge safely all freenx packages, add the overlay with layman, emerge exact the lates version with "emerge =package ..." and play arround in the node.conf, especialy "enable_1_5_0_backend" and things  :Wink: .

Works for me. SMBMOUNT and Sound including  :Wink: 

greets

Mana

----------

## pops45042

After adding the overlay, what packages did you emerge then? What settings did you modify?

The closest that I get is I try and connect from my client and it tells me about some darn authentication error and my log file is always empty eve though i change dthe log level.

Paul

----------

## sm3.142

 *rpmohn wrote:*   

>  *rpmohn wrote:*   Something is not right with colors between xorg 7.x (I'm on 7.1 right now) and nxserver-freenx (0.5.0-r1)  . I keep getting errors like this when I run terminals:
> 
> ```
> xterm: Cannot allocate color green
> 
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problem as you. Only I need to use (X)Emacs and that doesn't even start, simply segfaults. After

seeing your last post I was wondering, why does it say 

```
/usr/share/X11
```

 and not 

```
/usr/share/X11/rgb
```

like it should? (X11 has this stupid windowish habit of omitting the .txt extension for the RGB DB file. Bah!)

So I tried this:

```
ln -s /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt /usr/share/X11.txt
```

and lo and behold, (X)Emacs is happy again and so is xterm. I can live with this for the moment, but I'm first to admit that

it is an extremely nasty kludge. But despite staring at the code for quite some time I can't for the life of me figure out where

NX gets the value of 

```
/usr/share/X11
```

 from.

Any ideas anyone? Stu?

----------

## mana

pops45042 it is all on this page  :Wink: 

 *stuherbert wrote:*   

> There is a new nxserver-freenx package available in the NX overlay.  The package includes a number of fixes for installation-related problems.
> 
> To install it, use:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[13:38:32]|[root@tobi-rechner]|/tmp$nxsetup --override --install

------> It is recommended that you use the NoMachine key for

        easier setup. If you answer "y", FreeNX creates a custom

        KeyPair and expects you to setup your clients manually.

        "N" is default and uses the NoMachine key for installation.

 Do you want to use your own custom KeyPair? [y/N] NSetting up /etc/nxserver ...done

Generating public/private dsa key pair.

Your identification has been saved in /etc/nxserver/users.id_dsa.

Your public key has been saved in /etc/nxserver/users.id_dsa.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

92:92:98:e4:13:42:67:c3:d8:93:4d:a2:94:92:b9:37 root@tobi-rechner

Setting up /var/lib/nxserver/db ...done

Setting up /var/log/nxserver.log ...done

Setting up known_hosts and authorized_keys2 ...done

Setting up permissions ...done

----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find nxdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_KDE=startkde"

         Users will not be able to request a KDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=/etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

Error: Could not find 1.5.0 version string in nxagent. NX 1.5.0 backend is needed for this version of FreeNX.

  Errors occured during config check.

  Please correct the configuration file.
```

I said N to use the NoMachine way.

nxdesktop isn't found. It is in net-misc/nx-x11-1.4.0-r4. But I cannot install this package due to a block.

And what about the error?

Tobi

----------

## mana

net-misc/nx-x11-1.4.0-r4 is a pretty old package, maybe try a newer version of freenx? Please be sure to unmerge all remaining packages before.

The backend-string may be needed to be fixed in the scripts of you verison or you could try to add "ENABLE_1_5_0_BACKEND" in your node.conf .. if i remember the attribute correctly.

----------

## pops45042

Thats what I also get, well got.

 *Quote:*   

> Error: Could not find 1.5.0 version string in nxagent. NX 1.5.0 backend is needed for this version of FreeNX.
> 
>   Errors occured during config check.
> 
>   Please correct the configuration file.

 

I just ignored it and went on. I tried to connect with the client and It gives me some authentication error. 

Paul

----------

## Finswimmer

For me it is working. Even with this error.

I did not need to install a new user. Just used the normal user.

Tobi

----------

## pops45042

Wow, so I ended up re-doing my linuxbox yesterday and I decided to try freenx again. I followed those last three commands posted above and it just works. Awsome.

Paul

----------

## nahpets

I'm reposting this post because nobody answered me, so I'm trying this thread out.  I just can't solve the problem described below:

Original Post:

I can't run any tcl/tk applications in NX anymore.  I'm getting this error:

```

Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"

```

I had this problem about a month ago and I fixed it by making a symlink to rgb.txt and by adding an entry for 'Black' to it.  The following shows that everything looks as it should:

```

# strings /usr/lib/NX/bin/nxagent | grep "X11.*rgb"

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb

#ls -ll /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb.txt

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep  6 01:00 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb.txt -> /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt

# grep Black /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt

  0   0   0     Black

```

I still can't start any tcl/tk programs... NX probably got broken when I did an upgrade a couple weeks ago... but I'm not sure what to do to fix this.  Anyone have a clue?

----------

## imanassypov

I am trying to get nxserver running on amd64, and no matter what i try I stumble across the above error.

I unmasked the x86 version, and using the nx-x11-bin package.

has anybody resolved this?

Thx!

equery list nx

[ Searching for package 'nx' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nx-1.5.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nx-x11-bin-1.5.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxcomp-1.5.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxproxy-1.5.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxssh-1.5.0-r2 (0)

----------

## pops45042

From what I've read, the 64-bit ebuilds aren't ready yet. The ones for this 1.5 version with the overlay are only 32-bit.

Paul

----------

## Voyageur

They are only x86 now since Stuart mostly worked on this platform (and had problems with amd64 too). The ebuilds had some amd64 support a few months ago (when I managed to get it working  :Wink:  ), but there were many problems.

Here are the versions I used:

nxclient-1.5.0-r4.tbz2

nxcomp-1.5.0-r2.tbz2

nxesd-1.5.0.tbz2

nxserver-freenx-0.5.0.20060311-r1.tbz2

nxssh-1.5.0-r2.tbz2

nx-x11-bin-1.5.0.tbz2

I still have the binary packages, and a tarball of /usr/NX if you want to give a try! I switched to nx freeedition now (as I am the only one using NX, the 2 concurrent connections are enough, and it has even better performance)

----------

## nahpets

As posted here, there solution to the tcl/tk color problem is adding the following to your '/etc/nxserver/node.conf' file:

```

AGENT_EXTRA_OPTIONS_X="-co /usr/share/X11/rgb"

```

----------

## imanassypov

Voyager,

Thanks for your offer.

-yea, i'd be interested to give 'em a shot.  Up to this point, the amd64 is still not there and i get 

- net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.5.0-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

when emerging...

Can you post the tarball on ftp somewhere?

Thx!

-igor

----------

## Voyageur

imanassypov, all the tarballs are on my server here:

http://cafarelli.fr/gentoo/

http://cafarelli.fr/gentoo/old-freenx.tgz is the whole /usr/NX tarball, the other nx* are binary packages created with quickpkg

If you get the matching ebuilds from gentoo CVS (as they were removed from portage a few months ago), you can try a binary emerge, or directly unpack the tarball and see what it gives  :Wink:  (note that I was using specific SSH keys, you will need to use or change them back to default on your install)

Good luck!

----------

## mana

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2007-January/004535.html

[choire]ebuild ebuild ebuild[/choire]  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Voyageur

FreeNX 0.6 release is great news! I have bumped ebuilds in my overlay for the adventurous to try.

For now I have tested it  on a x86 server (both with USE=-nxclient and nxclient), with a remote nxclient 2.1, so far so good, but feedback is welcome  :Wink:  (I have a few things to tidy up in the ebuilds before passing them on to bugzilla)

----------

## mana

Sorry did not find any time to test your ebuild. Maybe you guys in the thread here take the lead and post feedback  :Smile: 

greets

Mana

----------

## Voyageur

I made some fixes to the ebuilds (including amd64 support), also they can now be found directly in the Gentoo NX overlay

----------

## stockton

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> I made some fixes to the ebuilds (including amd64 support), also they can now be found directly in the Gentoo NX overlay

 

Great news! Well,almost  :Wink:  I get the following when upgrading to net-misc/nx-2.1.0 : 

(No time to investigate right now(probably tomorrow), but it looks like it has something to do with USE="rdesktop")

âò ôåâ  6 15:30:08 EET 2007

./config/util/printver.c: In function main:

./config/util/printver.c:25: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit

Full build of XFree86 version 4.3.0 (27 February 2003) complete.

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/Xft/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/Xft/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/fontconfig/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/fontconfig/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/expat/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/expat/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/FreeType/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/FreeType/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/freetype2/builds/unix/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/freetype2/builds/unix/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/programs/xterm/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/programs/xterm/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for Cygwin32 environment... no

checking for Amd64 environment... no

checking for SunOS environment... no

checking for FreeBSD environment... no

enabling dynamic linking of PNG library

enabling dynamic linking of JPEG library

disabling production of debug symbols

disabling info output in the log file

disabling valgrind memory checker workarounds

compiling version 2.1.0

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

make: Nothing to be done for `all'.

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/Xft/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/Xft/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/fontconfig/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/lib/fontconfig/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/expat/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/expat/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/FreeType/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/FreeType/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/freetype2/builds/unix/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/extras/freetype2/builds/unix/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating nx-X11/programs/xterm/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating nx-X11/programs/xterm/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

nxdesktop build configuration script

Target directories:

 --prefix=PREFIX         location for architecture-independent files

 --exec-prefix=EPREFIX   location for architecture-dependent files

 --bindir=BINDIR         location for program binaries [EPREFIX/bin]

 --mandir=MANDIR         location for man pages [PREFIX/man]

 --sharedir=SHAREDIR     location for architecture-independent shared files [PREFIX/share/rdesktop]

Build configuration:

 --with-x=DIR            look for X Window System at DIR/include, DIR/lib

 --with-openssl=DIR      look for OpenSSL at DIR/include, DIR/lib

 --with-egd-socket=PATH  look for Entropy Gathering Daemon socket at PATH

 --with-libvncserver     make rdp2vnc

 --with-libvncserver-config=CMD

                         use CMD as libvncserver-config

 --with-debug            enable protocol debugging output

 --with-debug-kbd        enable debugging of keyboard handling

 --with-debug-rdp5       enable debugging of RDP5 code

 --with-debug-clipboard  enable debugging of clipboard code

 --with-debug-channel    enable debugging of channel code

 --with-ipv6             enable support for IPv6

 --without-sound         disable support for sound redirection

 --with-sound=ARG        only detect sound-support for "oss" or "esd" or "sun" (and BSD)

 --with-openssl-static   compiles OpenSSL staticly

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nx-2.1.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  nx-2.1.0.ebuild, line 103:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/nx'

----------

## Voyageur

Definitely a problem in the configure step for rdesktop, thanks for the feedback!

Could you try again after updating the overlay? I just added a fix for this

----------

## stockton

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> Could you try again after updating the overlay? I just added a fix for this

 

Yes,that's it!  :Smile:  The following ebuilds from the layman's NX overlay compile correctly:

net-misc/nx-2.1.0  USE="rdesktop vnc"

net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0

net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.6.0  USE="cups nxclient -arts -esd"

I didn't have the time (yet) to perform a more complete functionality test, but at least the basic stuff works (and it works nicely), i.e.:

login/logout, setting compression and SSL encryption,display size. The only glitch so far - resuming suspended sessions,when using nomachine's precompiled client (tested only the windows version). When trying to resume, I am able to do so,the desktop appears, but the information window stays open at "Negotiating link parameters" and after a minute or so the desktop window closes and I get a "Connection timeout". 

More reports to follow. I am looking forward to using CUPS printing via NX,and more testing with different clients.

Cheers!

P.S. Oh my, I forgot to thank you for the ebuilds! How rude of me!  :Smile:  So - thanks a lot,mate! Hope my limited feedback helps.

----------

## Voyageur

You're welcome, thank you for the feedback (I'll be very interested in CUPS feedback, as my printer bit the dust a few months ago). By the way are you on x86 on amd64?

With a linux client, I do not have any problem resuming a suspended session, I'll try with the windows client when possible (may be a client bug too, what is your version? Current nomachine's windows binary is 2.1.0-16).

----------

## Fabianx

Hi,

I saw that you added my 64 bit clean patch to the experimental branch of the NX overlay.

Has anyone tested this yet. Are there any issues?

I would really like some feedback  :Smile: .

You can also answer to: 

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2007-February/004659.html

cu

Fabian (upstream FreeNX)

----------

## Voyageur

For people who want to try these native-compilation ebuilds, the NX overlay howto has some infos on how to use it  (basically add the ebuilds to your local overlay, try it, give feedback/thanks to Fabian  :Wink:  )

I'll test them "for real" in a week (holidays for now!), native amd64 without waiting for NX 3.0 release is great news!

----------

## mastersd

I think my native 64-bit AMD overlay install is fine, and but my client fails due to a display connection problem.  The log from my client is below.  I can't seem to find any solutions posted about not connecting to the unix socket.  (I was able to connect successfully to nomachine's test server, so it's my server setup.)  

Any help???

--

NXAGENT - Version 2.1.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2006 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '15596'.

Session: Starting session at 'Thu Mar  8 13:43:13 2007'.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '15596'.

Info: Waiting for connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '5001'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1' with port '47739'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy established.

Info: Synchronizing local and remote caches.

Info: Handshaking with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using adsl link parameters 512/24/1/0.

Info: Using agent parameters 5000/50/0/0.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/4194304/8192KB/8192KB.

Info: Using image streaming parameters 50/128/1024KB/2048/256.

Info: Using image cache parameters 1/1/32768KB.

Info: Using pack method '16m-jpeg-7' with session 'unix-kde'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression 3/3/32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression 6/6.

Info: No suitable cache file found.

Info: Established X client connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/1/2048K.

Info: Detected window manager running.

Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

xsetroot:  unable to open display 'unix:1001'

xset:  unable to open display "unix:1001"

xset:  unable to open display "unix:1001"

xset:  unable to open display "unix:1001"

xsetroot:  unable to open display 'unix:1001'

...

----------

## ydleiF

I installed nxserver-freeedition on one system and it works out great.

Move over to a remote server, and when i try to log in I get authentication failure. Enabling debug on sshd spews out this:

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_4.5p1

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug1: read PEM private key done: type DSA

debug1: private host key: #1 type 2 DSA

debug1: rexec_argv[0]='/usr/sbin/sshd'

debug1: rexec_argv[1]='-D'

debug1: rexec_argv[2]='-d'

debug1: rexec_argv[3]='-e'

debug1: Bind to port 30303 on 0.0.0.0.

Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 30303.

debug1: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0.

Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

debug1: Server will not fork when running in debugging mode.

debug1: rexec start in 5 out 5 newsock 5 pipe -1 sock 8

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_4.5p1

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug1: read PEM private key done: type DSA

debug1: private host key: #1 type 2 DSA

debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Connection from 69.212.26.236 port 43267

debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_3.9p1

debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.9p1 pat OpenSSH_3.*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.5

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 22/22

debug1: list_hostkey_types: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST received

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_INIT

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REPLY sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: KEX done

debug1: userauth-request for user nx service ssh-connection method none

debug1: attempt 0 failures 0

debug1: PAM: initializing for "nx"

debug1: PAM: setting PAM_RHOST to "adsl-69-212-26-236.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net"

debug1: PAM: setting PAM_TTY to "ssh"

debug1: userauth-request for user nx service ssh-connection method publickey

debug1: attempt 1 failures 1

debug1: test whether pkalg/pkblob are acceptable

debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 106/410 (e=0/0)

debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys

debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 106/410 (e=0/0)

debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2

debug1: matching key found: file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2, line 3

Found matching RSA key: 85:b6:54:0d:4c:82:d4:c3:62:d4:f0:da:a3:f3:bc:16

debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Postponed publickey for nx from 69.212.26.236 port 43267 ssh2

debug1: userauth-request for user nx service ssh-connection method publickey

debug1: attempt 2 failures 1

debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 106/410 (e=0/0)

debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys

debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 106/410 (e=0/0)

debug1: trying public key file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2

debug1: matching key found: file /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2, line 3

Found matching RSA key: 85:b6:54:0d:4c:82:d4:c3:62:d4:f0:da:a3:f3:bc:16

debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct

debug1: do_pam_account: called

Accepted publickey for nx from 69.212.26.236 port 43267 ssh2

debug1: monitor_child_preauth: nx has been authenticated by privileged process

debug1: PAM: reinitializing credentials

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 106/410

debug1: Entering interactive session for SSH2.

debug1: server_init_dispatch_20

debug1: server_input_channel_open: ctype session rchan 0 win 131072 max 32768

debug1: input_session_request

debug1: channel 0: new [server-session]

debug1: session_new: init

debug1: session_new: session 0

debug1: session_open: channel 0

debug1: session_open: session 0: link with channel 0

debug1: server_input_channel_open: confirm session

debug1: server_input_channel_req: channel 0 request x11-req reply 0

debug1: session_by_channel: session 0 channel 0

debug1: session_input_channel_req: session 0 req x11-req

debug1: channel 1: new [X11 inet listener]

debug1: server_input_channel_req: channel 0 request shell reply 0

debug1: session_by_channel: session 0 channel 0

debug1: session_input_channel_req: session 0 req shell

(following emphasis by me)

 **

debug1: Received SIGCHLD.

 **

debug1: session_by_pid: pid 24882

debug1: session_exit_message: session 0 channel 0 pid 24882

debug1: session_exit_message: release channel 0

Connection closed by 69.212.26.236

debug1: channel 0: free: server-session, nchannels 2

debug1: channel 1: free: X11 inet listener, nchannels 1

debug1: session_close: session 0 pid 0

debug1: do_cleanup

debug1: PAM: cleanup

Closing connection to 69.212.26.236

debug1: PAM: cleanup

I've spent hours on this but i'm wholly stumped. Any hints would be greeeat. I'm VERY tired so I may have missed some important info to provide, so just speak up if you need something.

----------

## Voyageur

ydleiF, does `nxloadconfig --check` report any problems (apart from "Users will not be able to request a XXX session")? Can you ssh without a problem to that box? Also, can you paste the uncommented lines from /etc/ssh/sshd_config (to check the server conf)

Also what do  nxclient and freenx report ? (you can change NX_LOG_LEVEL=7 in /etc/nxserver/node.conf to make the server more verbose)

EDIT: just realized you are using free edition server, let's continue on this thread. This one is for GPL FreeNX edition

----------

## v912485

Hi,

I have emerged freenx from the overlay. And the server seems to be working fine since I can connect from a Windows machine using the Windows version of nxclient. However when I try to connect from another Gentoo box the client either exits immediately after authentication or shows a black/blank screen when I select XDM.

nxload --check shows no errors

XDMCP is properly configured since I can log in remotely using XDMCP without a problem.

Connecting using the Windows nxclient works fine.

Any one any suggestions on why nxclient from Gentoo does not work? I have tried all available version.

Tnx,

Al

----------

## Voyageur

Hum that is strange. Which version of nxclient have you tried? (the overlay has the most recent one, if needed).

You can try to set NX_LOG_LEVEL=7 in /etc/nxserver/node.conf, and then /var/log/nxserver.log may have some interesting informations on why your connection closes just after authentification. Also, even if it works well with the windows client, you can try to first use a simpler application (xterm for example)

----------

## v912485

Voyageur,

Thanks for your reply, it's much appreciated.

But I have found the problem. When connecting from the Windows machine I was using another user. So when I tried connecting from the Gentoo box with that same user it also worked. So I knew there was some difference in the user settings. It turned out that clearing the font cache in ~/.fontconfig solved the problem.

----------

## Fabianx

 *v912485 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have emerged freenx from the overlay. And the server seems to be working fine since I can connect from a Windows machine using the Windows version of nxclient. However when I try to connect from another Gentoo box the client either exits immediately after authentication or shows a black/blank screen when I select XDM.
> 
> nxload --check shows no errors
> ...

 

Uhm, as far as I remember FreeNX does still not support XDMCP ...

Are you sure XDMCP works with windows?

cu

Fabian

PS: Why use XDMCP in the first place?

You can also emerge freenx on the other box and just add the NODE_FORWARD=other_box directive to configuration ...

----------

## nahpets

I just upgraded nxserver to 0.60 and nx to version 2.1.0.  I can start a session properly, but I can no longer disconnect by clicking on the 'x' button.  I used to get the 'suspend, termintate, cancel' dialog when clicking on it, but now I get nothing (using nxclient 2.1.0-r1).  Anyone know how to fix this?

----------

## Voyageur

Did you emerge nxserver-freenx with USE=nxclient or USE=-nxclient? 

Also, can you run nxclient on the server (which is the command used by the server to display the  'suspend, termintate, cancel' dialog)? This should either launch NoMachine's nxclient, or display a xdialog/xmessage box (depending on your nxclient USE flag setting)

----------

## nahpets

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> Did you emerge nxserver-freenx with USE=nxclient or USE=-nxclient? 
> 
> Also, can you run nxclient on the server (which is the command used by the server to display the  'suspend, termintate, cancel' dialog)? This should either launch NoMachine's nxclient, or display a xdialog/xmessage box (depending on your nxclient USE flag setting)

 

I have the 'nxclient' flag set.  I can't run nxclient locally on the server because x11 isn't configured.  The machine is being used as a nxserver for remote sessions only.  I did try to launch nxclient from within an nxsession, and I got an error about a cookie or something.  I guess nx doesn't like recursive sessions.

```

# emerge -av nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... .... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.6.0  USE="arts cups esd nxclient" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

EDIT:

I had nxclient 1.5 installed on the server.  I just upgraded it to 2.1.0-r1 and the xdialog works properly now.  Seems a little strange that the client installed on the server would have any effect on the remote session...

----------

## tretre

hello, I attempting to do a fresh install of Freenx on amd64 with the instruction provided on the wiki overlay. 

My problems is that I can't emerge nx-2.1.0 that comes with the experimental overlay it ends with 

```

ar clq libXcomp.a Loop.o Children.o Control.o Misc.o Socket.o Pipe.o List.o Keeper.o Timestamp.o Transport.o Statistics.o Auth.o Agent.o Proxy.o Channel.o Message.o Split.o ClientProxy.o ServerProxy.o OpcodeStore.o ClientStore.o ServerStore.o ChannelCache.o ClientCache.o ServerCache.o ClientChannel.o ServerChannel.o GenericChannel.o ReadBuffer.o ProxyReadBuffer.o ClientReadBuffer.o ServerReadBuffer.o GenericReadBuffer.o EncodeBuffer.o DecodeBuffer.o WriteBuffer.o SequenceQueue.o IntCache.o CharCache.o XidCache.o ActionCache.o BlockCache.o BlockCacheSet.o StaticCompressor.o TextCompressor.o Unpack.o Alpha.o Colormap.o Jpeg.o Pgn.o Rgb.o Rle.o Z.o Rdp.o Tight.o Hextile.o ChangeProperty.o SendEvent.o ChangeGC.o CreateGC.o CreatePixmap.o SetClipRectangles.o CopyArea.o PolyLine.o PolySegment.o PolyFillRectangle.o PutImage.o TranslateCoords.o GetImage.o ClearArea.o ConfigureWindow.o PolyText8.o PolyText16.o ImageText8.o ImageText16.o PolyPoint.o PolyFillArc.o PolyArc.o FillPoly.o InternAtom.o GetProperty.o SetUnpackGeometry.o SetUnpackColormap.o SetUnpackAlpha.o PutPackedImage.o ShapeExtension.o RenderExtension.o GenericRequest.o QueryFontReply.o ListFontsReply.o GetImageReply.o GetPropertyReply.o GenericReply.o RenderGenericRequest.o RenderCreatePicture.o RenderChangePicture.o RenderFreePicture.o RenderPictureClip.o RenderPictureTransform.o RenderPictureFilter.o RenderCreateGlyphSet.o RenderFreeGlyphSet.o RenderAddGlyphs.o RenderComposite.o RenderCompositeGlyphs.o RenderFillRectangles.o RenderTrapezoids.o RenderTriangles.o PositionCacheCompat.o ChangeGCCompat.o CreatePixmapCompat.o SetUnpackColormapCompat.o SetUnpackAlphaCompat.o RenderCreatePictureCompat.o RenderFreePictureCompat.o RenderPictureClipCompat.o RenderCreateGlyphSetCompat.o RenderCompositeCompat.o RenderCompositeGlyphsCompat.o MD5.o Pack.o Vars.o

ranlib libXcomp.a

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `ChannelCache.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `SequenceQueue.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `CharCache.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output

SequenceQueue.o: In function `SequenceQueue::SequenceQueue()':

SequenceQueue.cpp:(.text+0xad): undefined reference to `operator new[](unsigned int)'

SequenceQueue.o: In function `SequenceQueue::SequenceQueue()':

SequenceQueue.cpp:(.text+0x10d): undefined reference to `operator new[](unsigned int)'

SequenceQueue.o: In function `SequenceQueue::push(unsigned short, unsigned char, unsigned int, unsigned int, unsigned int)':

SequenceQueue.cpp:(.text+0x2f3): undefined reference to `operator new[](unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libXcomp.so.2.1.0] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/nx-2.1.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3513:   Called src_compile

  nx-2.1.0.ebuild, line 67:   Called die

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/nx'

```

and the nx-2.1.0-r1 that comes with the original nx overlay compile fine but goes into /lib32 and the nxsetup --install look under /usr/lib

I tried also to enable the nxclient flag in nxserver-freenx but  I have no keywords for net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0.

Please advice !   :Shocked: 

----------

## Voyageur

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: i386 architecture of input file `CharCache.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output 

 

That's surprising as this object is compiled with the same commands as the others. Was/is /var/tmp/portage empty (if you had the NX overlay in at some time)? Also, you can test with FEATURES=-ccache (the cache may get fooled between 32bit and 64bit compilations, but it's just a hunch). 

If that does not help, I'll be interested in the build log (and maybe other files) from /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/nx-2.1.0/temp/, you can mail it to nx@gentoo.org (as it will be a little too big for this poor forum thread  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> the nx-2.1.0-r1 that comes with the original nx overlay compile fine but goes into /lib32

 

That one is normal, ebuilds in the official NX overlay use the same system as nx in portage (with multilib). The freenx ebuild from the experimental overlay won't work with it, as it indeed looks into native /usr/lib for nx

 *Quote:*   

> I tried also to enable the nxclient flag in nxserver-freenx but I have no keywords for net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0

 

Portage has ~amd64 for net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0, run "emerge --sync" and/or check possible typo in package.keywords if you run stable amd64  :Wink: 

edit: what amd64 profile do you use? nxclient (a pure 32bit app) is masked on no-multilib profiles, where it would not run anyway

----------

## tretre

YES! you guessed it right ccache was causing problem indeed for nx and I had the tree outdated!

great now everything is compiled and installed   :Very Happy:   now what? how can I try it out?

Good Job btw great integration work thanks

----------

## tretre

wow that's fast!

but for lan with *nixes xdmcp is still faster ... but finally windows is usable again with a gentoo on click away:)

Anyone has tried it under xen?   :Question: 

that would be really cool a new era for computing   :Shocked: 

----------

## pops45042

I'm using the 0.6 ebuilds for freenx. Is there a way to suspend a session on one machine and resume it from another machine? I'm able to see the session that I used from say machine A and can resume it, but when I move to machine B and try to resume the suspended session, I can't select the "Resume" button on the client. Does freenx not allow this functionallity or am I missing something?

Thanks,

Paul

----------

## RaceTM

hey all,

I am having some major issues with freenx right now.  I have a thread with all of the details, if anyone able to offer some help could post it here or in the other thread, I would greatly appreciate it.  I figured I would post something here as I am probably more likely to get some assistance that way!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-552947.html

----------

## Voyageur

 *Quote:*   

> I'm able to see the session that I used from say machine A and can resume it, but when I move to machine B and try to resume the suspended session, I can't select the "Resume" button on the client. Does freenx not allow this functionallity or am I missing something?

 

This may be caused by different color depths, see this freenx post (point 2).

----------

## pops45042

I un-merged the 0.6 ebuild and emerged the nxserver-freeedition ebuild and now it all works like it should.

Paul

----------

## mootaccount

 *JoKo wrote:*   

> It seems to be nxagent is the problem, so I've checked nxagent... Although objdump confirms it's a 32-bit binary, it seems to have dependencies problems:
> 
> ```
> ~ # ldd /usr/NX/bin/nxagent
> 
> ...

 

This has been very helpful! I checked the shared library dependencies and fulfilled the missings, and poof it worked! Thanks

----------

## elmede

Hi there people!!

I'm successfully running FreeNX without much problems (yet)..  :Smile: 

I, however, ran into the trouble of trying to run in a "clean" way an nxclient on the server itself.  Trying to run nxclient as a desktop manager... Didn't find much information about that on the net..  So I created an entry in the gentoo wiki..

You can find it in:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=NXClient_as_desktop_manager

I thought maybe it could be useful for someone else...

Of course, it's a wiki, so please edit at will.  I know there's much to be improved, so feel free to do it..  :Smile: 

Great..

Mede

----------

## mana

Uhm this howto is great!! exactly what i was looking for!

edit: is there any news on the front? A FreeNX 0.7.0 ebuild available?  :Wink: 

And how are your experiences with it? Does it _really_ not work with 3.0 clients? My 0.5 freenx server is accessable with those newer clients.

keep the ball rolling  :Smile: 

Christoph

----------

## Voyageur

 *mana wrote:*   

> is there any news on the front? A FreeNX 0.7.0 ebuild available? 
> 
> And how are your experiences with it? Does it _really_ not work with 3.0 clients? My 0.5 freenx server is accessable with those newer clients

 

Current freenx servers work fine with 3.0 clients, they just do not use the nx 3.0 features (server-side), as session shadowing, ...

Anyway, ebuild for 0.7 is under way... It needs some patches to work properly on Gentoo (mostly when there is no kde and/or no cups installed), before I add it in portage. But you won't see many differrences from current portage 0.6, apart from the printing fixes  :Wink: 

----------

## mana

Thank you for the quick reply  :Smile:  is your current work still at https://cafarelli.fr/svn/voyageur-overlay/ ? If so I'd try it out (with KDE and cups installed  :Wink: )

have a nice Day

----------

## Voyageur

If it takes too much time to add the ebuild directly in portage, you will probably find a work-in-progress version in the NX overlay. But no guarantee that it works better than in-portage 0.6 version  :Wink: 

----------

## mana

the 0.6 version from portage works SO GOOD(!) that i will not try the WIP  :Surprised: ). Great Job voyageur. Really.

p.s.: I got a new rank! yippie!

----------

## QkEterror

I get an error while compiling the new net-misc/nx-3.0.0 from portage.   :Sad:   Probably a missing dependency:

```

X11.h:23:36: error: X11/extensions/Xdamage.h: No such file or directory

X11.h:66: error: 'Damage' does not name a type

```

Ok. I merged libXdamage now and it doesn't give any more compile errors. However with installation I get this:

```
----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find rdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find vncviewer in /usr/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_FOOMATIC=/usr/lib/cups/driver/foomatic-ppdfile"

         Users will not be able to use foomatic.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_KDE=startkde"

         Users will not be able to request a KDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=gnome-session"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.
```

For as far as I understand it, this means that I can't start any session.

----------

## Voyageur

```

X11.h:23:36: error: X11/extensions/Xdamage.h: No such file or directory

X11.h:66: error: 'Damage' does not name a type

```

I fixed the depends this morning, it should work fine now

```
----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find rdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find vncviewer in /usr/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_FOOMATIC=/usr/lib/cups/driver/foomatic-ppdfile"

         Users will not be able to use foomatic.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_KDE=startkde"

         Users will not be able to request a KDE session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=gnome-session"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.
```

These are just warnings (and in KDE case, the test is broken), emerge the window manager/desktop environment of your choice and enjoy

The rdesktop/vnc warnings are normal, nx3 uses them for Rdesktop/VNC instead of dedicated binaries

Also, even if freenx now uses NX 3.0 libraries, it does not have 3.0-specific features (this requires next freenx version  :Wink:  )

----------

## QkEterror

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> X11.h:23:36: error: X11/extensions/Xdamage.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Did you also add x11-libs/libXcomposite? Because that one is also missing

Can't wait for the new 3.0 features by the way.   :Smile: 

----------

## Voyageur

Hmm, I just tested a nx-3.0 compilation without libXcomposite, and it got to the end.

Did you mean libXrandr? (that's the other one I added at the same time as libXdamage). If not, please post the error (ebuild editing was certainly easier when X was a monolithic ebuild  :Wink:  )

----------

## QkEterror

No. It was libXcomposite. I'm pretty sure because I copied it. Unfortunately I don't have the error anymore or is there a log or something I can find it?

----------

## Voyageur

No need anymore, net-misc/nx now depends on libXcomposite (another round of compilation showed up the missing depend at link).

The ebuild should really be OK now, as it passed our nice x86 team tests for stabilization  :Wink: 

Also, I'll soon start to write some Gentoo documentation on NX/freenx and friends, if you think some subjects other than the following should be treated, please tell me. Current plan is: what is NX (technology, licensing, ...)

 the different servers and clients (pros/cons)

 specific configuration and commands by server (configuration files, where are logs, ...)

 some troubleshooting tips

 and of course a selection of links for further reading

----------

## WarrenFaith

I have some trouble with installing nxserver on my gentoo (uptodate)

My package.keywords

```
net-misc/nxserver-freenx ~x86

net-misc/nxssh ~x86

net-misc/nxproxy ~x86

net-misc/nx-x11 ~x86

net-misc/nxclient ~x86

net-misc/nxesd ~x86

net-misc/nxcomp ~x86
```

After emerge nxserver-freenx I started the installation...

```
home warrenfaith # nxsetup --install --setup-nomachine-key --clean --purge

Removing special user "nx" ...done

Removing session database ...done

Removing logfile ...done

Removing home directory of special user "nx" ...done

Removing configuration files ...done

Setting up /etc/nxserver ...done

Generating public/private dsa key pair.

Your identification has been saved in /etc/nxserver/users.id_dsa.

Your public key has been saved in /etc/nxserver/users.id_dsa.pub.

The key fingerprint is:

f9:06:7c:e3:46:94:81:3c:04:3e:8f:a9:7f:21:43:c2 root@home

Setting up /var/lib/nxserver/db ...done

Setting up /var/log/nxserver.log ...done

Setting up special user "nx" ...Kennwort geändert.

done

Setting up known_hosts and authorized_keys2 ...done

Setting up permissions ...done

Setting up cups nxipp backend ...done

----> Testing your nxserver configuration ...

Warning: Could not find rdesktop in /usr/bin. RDP sessions won't work.

Warning: Could not find vncviewer in /usr/bin. VNC sessions won't work.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_FOOMATIC=/usr/lib/cups/driver/foomatic-ppdfile"

         Users will not be able to use foomatic.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_GNOME=gnome-session"

         Users will not be able to request a Gnome session.

Warning: Invalid value "COMMAND_START_CDE=cdwm"

         Users will not be able to request a CDE session.

  Warnings occured during config check.

  To enable these features please correct the configuration file.

<---- done

----> Testing your nxserver connection ...

Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).

Fatal error: Could not connect to NX Server.

Please check your ssh setup:

The following are _examples_ of what you might need to check.

        - Make sure "nx" is one of the AllowUsers in sshd_config.

    (or that the line is outcommented/not there)

        - Make sure your sshd allows public key authentication.

        - Make sure your sshd is really running on port 22.

        - Make sure your sshd_config AuthorizedKeysFile in sshd_config is set to authorized_keys2.

    (this should be a filename not a pathname+filename)
```

Some ideas?

Best Regards

----------

## ksool

I just switched from X11-forwarding over ssh to FreeNX and must say, so far I am happy with its bandwidth consumption, or lack thereof. Anyway, there were a couple of features of X11-forwarding that I loved that I am wondering if I can get to work with FreeNX. I am forwarding a full WM environment (fluxbox) and using virtual desktop mode. 

1. When forwarding a WM over ssh, the WM picks up local windows as well (existing and new) so that I could do thinks like play video locally or run a local terminal as if everything was running on a single desktop on a single machine. I have tried to accomplish this with FreeNX (both in virtual desktop mode and in floating window mode) without success. For the terminals etc. I can do ssh forwarding back to the client, but this wouldnt' be possible with things like video. Does FreeNX have this functionality?

2. I use xscreensaver to local the local client X session as locking the remote session would be a waste of bandwidth and a drop in security. However, when I try to lock the local x session under freenx, nothing happens. It is as if xscreensaver is running beneath the freenx window (I'm running at fullscreen). 

3. I have noticed that some applications, conky for example, use a lot of CPU when running over FreeNX. I think that this is because neither graphics cad is being utilized and everything is being rendered by the host CPU.  Granted, I have not setup X on the host since it is a headless box, but is it possible to utilize it's graphics card at all (or even the clients)?

Thanks.

----------

## Voyageur

 *WarrenFaith wrote:*   

> ----> Testing your nxserver connection ...
> 
> Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).
> 
> Fatal error: Could not connect to NX Server.
> ...

 

Did you try these suggestions? Failing at this point means a configuration problem in your ssh server, not freenx.

krs1ars, you're trying to get remote floating windows on your local desktop right? You can try to run your WM as a floating window (in the custom setttings), or run a remote terminal (as a floating window too) and run new commands from it, or even run a NX connection for each application. For xscreensaver I don't know though, I do not have this problem (but I seldom run NX in fullcreen)[/quote]

----------

## ksool

Voyageur, I did try running the WM as a floating window, but didn't get very far. I did notice the following though, 1) it did not pick up existing local windows, 2) I did not have access to the full screen. That is to say, when I moved outside of the WM's windows, it was as if I was back on the local machine without a WM and I couldn't access the background (meaning I couldn't run the menu for fluxbox). I don't know if that's clear. I'll try again later today.

----------

## rpmohn

I've been running nxserver-freenx for years without problems  :Very Happy:  , but now I want to include nxclient on my gentoo system. The problem is that when I add in USE=nxclient I get into a seemingly unresolvable block  :Confused:  :

```
# USE=nxclient emerge -vp nxserver-freenx

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.0-r1  USE="cups esd nxclient* -arts" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/nxclient-3.0.0-r3  3,777 kB

[blocks B     ] net-misc/nxclient (is blocking net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.0-r1)

# dep -e nxserver-freenx nxclient

net-misc/nxserver-freenx:

        [  I] 0.7.0-r1 (0)

net-misc/nxclient:

        [   ] 3.0.0-r3 (0)
```

Any ideas?  :Question: 

Thanks! -Ross

----------

## Voyageur

To handle blocked packages, the best way is usually to remove the old package and then emerge the new package (in this case nxserver-freenx)

The blocker is here because switching the nxclient USE flag would cause file collisions on nxclient between nxclient and freenx

----------

## rpmohn

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> To handle blocked packages, the best way is usually to remove the old package and then emerge the new package (in this case nxserver-freenx)
> 
> The blocker is here because switching the nxclient USE flag would cause file collisions on nxclient between nxclient and freenx

 

Thanks for your reply, but I don't see a new package of nxserver-freenx in portage. I only see v0.7.0-r1 of nxserver-freenx and v3.0.0-r3 of nxclient in portage, and they appear to be blocking each other  :Sad:  . I could remove the "old package" of freenx, but it wouldn't it just try to install itself again and still be blocked?

Majorly confused,

-Ross

----------

## Voyageur

Bad choice of words then, I meant "new" as in "newly emerged", not "new version compared to the current one"

Your "old" nxserver-freenx (with USE=-nxclient) owns the file /usr/bin/nxclient. Emerging freenx with USE=nxclient will pull in net-misc/nxclient, which would also install /usr/bin/nxclient. Removing the old nxserver-freenx would remove this file, and you would end up with net-misc/nxclient installed, but no nxclient binary anymore

Hmm, I hope I did not confuse you even more  :Wink:  But in short: 

```
emerge -C nxserver-freenx; emerge -av nxserver-freenx
```

----------

## rpmohn

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> Bad choice of words then, I meant "new" as in "newly emerged", not "new version compared to the current one"
> 
> Your "old" nxserver-freenx (with USE=-nxclient) owns the file /usr/bin/nxclient. Emerging freenx with USE=nxclient will pull in net-misc/nxclient, which would also install /usr/bin/nxclient. Removing the old nxserver-freenx would remove this file, and you would end up with net-misc/nxclient installed, but no nxclient binary anymore
> 
> Hmm, I hope I did not confuse you even more  But in short: 
> ...

 

That did it, THANKS!  :Very Happy: 

-Ross

----------

## ksool

Hey all. 

Another question.

Is it possible to resume a session from a different ip than the one from which it was suspended?

I'm trying to open the session from my remote machine when I'm at home, and I see the session listed in the console, but it says status is not available and it won't let me resume. I've searched through the server configs and found nothing.

Thanks.

EDIT: Fixed, sort of. It seems like the problem only occurs between windows and linux sessions. For me, it was started on a linux session and I couldn't resume it from windows.

----------

## lorenct

Just recently I updated pam to: sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1

After a couple of package rebuilds because of their dependency on pam (ie. openssh) I restarted my system completely to make sure everything was working.

I am able to login locally and remotely with SSH (openldap authentication on the backend), but now when I try to use NXclient to connect I receive the following:

 *Quote:*   

> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 3168
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
> 
> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
> ...

 

I have tried editing /etc/nxserver/node.conf to get some type of logging information out of the nxserver to /var/log/nxserver.log (which I check is owned and writeable by nx user), but the file remains empty.

Anyone have any ideas? This all worked until this past update... no changes to /etc/ssh/sshd_config file...

Here are the contents of my /etc/pam.d/system-auth file:

 *Quote:*   

> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> auth       required     pam_env.so
> 
> auth       sufficient   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok
> ...

 

Hopefully someone has already encountered and resolved whatever issue I cannot get past. Not being able to get any valuable debug information out of nxserver is definitely limiting my diagnosis capabilities...

----------

## disi

I installed freenx and it works great with the client, but...

If I choose a resolution smaller than 1280x1024, I use at home, I get everything fine except of the desktop itself. I can only see shortcuts I place in the upper left corner and the background image is not completely displayed.

Conky runs well in the upper right corner, though. The panels and all the other stuff is running in the smaller resolution as well.

This is not a big deal, I could place all shortcuts in the upper left corner, but I want to know if this is a configuration problem?

In my xorg.conf are the following settings (I have other resolutions):

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "0"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "on"

    Option         "SLI" "on"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

the /var/log/nxserver.log is every new session created but empty   :Confused: 

It doesn't create a new Xorg.0.log if I log on remote.

here is the Xorg.0.log if I log on at home:

```
(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer AL1917 (CRT-0): 342.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024_75+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

...

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024_75+0+0"

```

/edit: The WM is Gnome   :Embarassed: 

----------

## QkEterror

How are things going with the new nx 3 features? I really would like to get my hands on that shadowing.

----------

## Voyageur

Freenx redesign is under way, but don't expect it too soon  :Wink:  The wiki page on it is here. There is some kind of session shadowing in freenx 0.7.1 (via vnc), which I'll probably add tonight though

lorenct, at this point it is normal that you do not get any log from nxserver, as it has not started yet. If you still have the problem, increase the verbosity of sshd and look through its log

----------

## disi

I haven't tried much yet and actually I just use it to have a fast and secure x terminal to my machine at home. For my need it works good and very fast.

Recently I changed from Gnome to Xfce4.

Xfce isn't supported by the windows client, you can define a commandline to start the proper windowmanager (startxfce4). It comes up with the complete desktop in 1024x768, using xfdesktop (better than nautilus).

The X session isn't closing, even though I logout properly. The administration tool comes up with a paused session.

If I choose terminate, it only happens clientside.

Via ssh (Putty) I can see that the server is still running with everything like xscreensaver, conky etc. The next session it will start everything again and creates new zombies.

With Gnome I had no problems, except of that the background and desktop wasn't completely displayed (using Nautilus).

----------

## lorenct

 *Voyageur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lorenct, at this point it is normal that you do not get any log from nxserver, as it has not started yet. If you still have the problem, increase the verbosity of sshd and look through its log

 

Here is the output from /var/log/messages when I increase SSH logging to DEBUG:

```
Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: rexec start in 4 out 4 newsock 4 pipe 6 sock 7

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17662]: debug1: Forked child 17678.

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: Connection from XX.XX.XX.XX port 40960

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_4.4

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: match: OpenSSH_4.4 pat OpenSSH*

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

Nov  8 15:16:42 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: PAM: initializing for "nx"

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_RHOST to "outbound2.domainname.com"

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: PAM: setting PAM_TTY to "ssh"

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: Failed none for nx from XX.XX.XX.XX port 40960 ssh2

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: temporarily_use_uid: 1003/553 (e=0/0)

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: trying public key file /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh/authorized_keys2

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: matching key found: file /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh/authorized_keys2, line 1

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: Found matching DSA key: ee:88:aa:33:77:11:44:cc:99:88:ee:cc:77:aa:ee:ee

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: restore_uid: 0/0

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: ssh_dss_verify: signature correct

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: do_pam_account: called

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: Failed publickey for nx from XX.XX.XX.XX port 40960 ssh2

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: do_cleanup

Nov  8 15:16:43 gentoo sshd[17678]: debug1: PAM: cleanup
```

Any ideas because it is not very obvious to me? The keys appear to match from the information above, but publickey authentication fails?

Thanks.

----------

## lorenct

Looks like LDAP is causing me grief.

I had another system not tied into using LDAP authentication for users and nxserver works fine with the latest stable release of PAM. (sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1)

My /etc/pam.d/system-auth file:

```

#%PAM-1.0

 

auth       required pam_env.so

auth       sufficient pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok

auth       sufficient pam_ldap.so use_first_pass

auth       required pam_deny.so

 

account    required pam_unix.so

account    required pam_ldap.so

 

password   required pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 try_first_pass retry=3

password   sufficient pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok md5 shadow

password   sufficient pam_ldap.so use_authtok use_first_pass

password   required pam_deny.so

 

session    required pam_limits.so

session    required pam_unix.so

session    optional pam_ldap.so

```

Now this information used to work with the older version of PAM, but now it seems to cause problems.

If anyone sees something that might resolve my problem, please let me know. Otherwise looks like it is time to do some more searching...

----------

## lorenct

Looks like the issue was with my /etc/pam.d/system-auth file.

I changed:

```
account    required pam_ldap.so

```

to:

```
account    sufficient pam_ldap.so

```

And like magic, nxserver-freenx once again worked for remote graphical access! (yeah!)

----------

## t35t0r

 *lorenct wrote:*   

> Looks like the issue was with my /etc/pam.d/system-auth file.

 

Also in that file you may have a line like:

```
account    required     pam_access.so accessfile=/etc/security/access.conf
```

Everything in /etc/security/access.conf should be commented out. If you know what you are doing with that file make sure you allow nx to login from localhost and 127.0.0.1 . Another thing to watch out for is /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny . Make sure to allow for:

```
ALL : 127.0.0.1

ALL : localhost
```

in /etc/hosts.allow if you have "ALL : ALL" in /etc/hosts.deny

----------

